# Photos | Pakistan Police, Rangers, Airport Security, FC, LEA, Rescue & Disaster Response Agencies.



## A.Rafay

Im starting this thread to post pics of our Muhafizs (Policemen) who protect common people on streets and public places, Rangers, Highway Police, Railway Police, Frontier Corps, Pakistan Coast Guards and Their equipment such as Ammunition, Guns, vehicles and communication Devices and their major successful operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kavin

I love Pakistani Police's uniform. Itz Better than ours. Khaki & Black... amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bc040400065

FC headquarter, peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Punjab Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Good job keep it coming nice pic's mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Sindh police commando at Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Police commando kicks displaced Afghan Refugee.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghameed

Smart chaps...btw...what cars do the police normally drive in Pakistan..i mean the general city police....??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

ghameed said:


> Smart chaps...btw...what cars do the police normally drive in Pakistan..i mean the general city police....??




























*In Capital*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

*Islamabad Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi police*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

this thread have something for you too 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...n-roads-motorways-highway-infrastructure.html


----------



## A.Rafay

*Border Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Peshawar police*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Motorway Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan Coast Gaurds*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Railway Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Erhabi

nice...keep sharing bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Frontier Corps*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*Wagah Border Gaurds*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

Is the 'NO FEAR'..name of the group or Motto.


----------



## A.Rafay

^^^^^^^No fear is their MOTTO the force name is Elite Force.


----------



## Abingdonboy

harpoon said:


> Is the 'NO FEAR'..name of the group or Motto.



Guy on the right- someone couldn't even be bothered to use spell-check when designing the shirts- "Quick _Responce _Force"




+There seems to be an acute shortage of BPJs amongst Pakistani law enforcement. Asking these guys to go out and face the kind of threats they do without even the most basic protection is criminal-not even the QRFs/special units have them.


----------



## Pukhtoon

How can we forget these Great People ! May Their Soul Rest in Peace. !






Malik Muhammad Saad Khan Shaheed

Malik Muhammad Saad Khan Shaheed was Additional Inspector General of Police in Pakistan. He was killed in a suicide attack alongwith other police personnels on January 27, 2007 in Peshawar while he was serving as Chief Capital City Police Officer (CCPO) of Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan. The attack was stricken when he was visiting the security arrangements of the religious procession at Dalgaran Bazaar, Peshawar, in the holly Islamic month of Muharram. Malik Saad was an honest, competent and a professional police officer.

Malik Muhammad Saad Khan was born on May 19, 1959 in the Bangash tribe of Kohat, Khybe Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. He was a Civil Engineer from the University of Engineering and Technology (Peshawar). He passed Central Superior Services (CSS) Examination and joined Police as an ASP (Assistant Superintenden Police). He served in a number of Districts and Departments of police as an ASP and SP and later on on higher designations. He also served for UN Peace Keeping Force. When he was killed, he was working as an Additional Inspector General/Chief Capital City Police Officer (CCPO) of Peshawar.

Malik Muhammad Saad Khan Shaheed was an honest, hard-working, competent and professional police officer. He was among the most respected individuals of his time; Malik Saad&#8217;s courage, determination, sense of morals and principles set a precedent for his colleagues, juniors and new inductees in the Police Service of Pakistan. He was awarded Nishan-e-Shujaat, the highest civilian award for gallantry. Many buildings, charities and a Police Lines have been named after him as the acknowledgment of his services. May Allah Bless His Soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*(ASF) Airport Security force*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*karachi traffic police*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Training*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*This is our real bomb disposal squad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Police in GilgitBaltistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

SSG COMMANDOS IN VVIP PROTECTION ROLE:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore Police Car santor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Motorway police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Sindh Police Helicopters
















Rescue 1122

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Police On Lyari expressway


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

so these people look good in pictures. 

but how comptent and effective are these people?

They are easily bribed, the police force is full of corruption, incomptence and cowards.

**only referring to police force.


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD POLICE Passing out parade*
























*ISLAMABAD POLICE Training*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Passing out of Inspectors & Sub Inspectors in FIA HQ*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rescue 1122*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

A disabled Lahore Marathon participant receives first aid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

*KPK Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Security tightened on Eid holiday*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI: Sindh Rangers Headquarters has been blocked for traffic for security purpose on Eid day, here on Monday


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

HYDERABAD: Oct29 &#8211; Ranger personnel standing alert during Eid-ul-Azha prayers at Central Eidgah.





RAWALPINDI: Oct29 &#8211; Security personnel standing alert during Eid-ul-Azha prayers at Liaquat Bagh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistani policemen take part in a training to combat anti-terrorism in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Police men standing alert in front of train engine of Eid Special train, at Quetta Railway Station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Azadkashmir

in one the pictures the police are on a super bike (yellow) now that is upgrade from those old honda bikes. does Pakistan produce quad bikes and dirt bikes ?? i never saw one dirt bike ?


----------



## truthseeker2010

A.Rafay said:


>



Last picture is inappropriate.


----------



## mjnaushad

A.Rafay said:


> Police men standing alert in front of train engine of Eid Special train, at Quetta Railway Station.



Railway police still using SKS....??


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Sindh Police Anti-Car Lifting Cell (ACLC) official shows fake number plates, weapon and bullets to media persons during a press conference after arresting car lifters during a raid in Karachi on Thursday, November 15, 2012. Police recovered various numbers of cars, motorcyles and fake number plates, weapon and bullets.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Rangers and police convoy patrols in city during flag march to maintain law and order situation as security has been tighten during Muharram-ul-Haram at Shahrah-e-Pakistan in Karachi on Saturday, November 17, 2012.*


----------



## A.Rafay

*FAISALABAD: Nov19 &#8211; Police officials monitoring CCTV camera images on screens as security has been beefed up due to Muharramul Haraam.*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## ThunderCat

I just find it ridiculous that the police and ranger labels are in English instead of local language. Anyways here's a video documentary on Pakistan rangers:


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Amazing pic dude. Great idea to start a thread like this. Keep them coming...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Volunteers For Ashura rally!






*Pakistani paramilitary soldiers patrol on their vehicles during the Muslim holy month of Muharram in Lahore on November 23, 2012.*


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Has anyone got any pics of Pakistani airport ARFF (Airport rescue and fire fighting) services? 

I know this is a police/Law enforcement thread but there is no more general Paksitani EMS thread, so this is as appropriate a thread as any.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

@Abingdonboy










That Plane crashed outside Karachi Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

A.Rafay said:


> @Abingdonboy


 @A.Rafay*

Nice one! These looks to be Oshkosh Striker 1500s and 2000s. Incidentally the Mumbai airport operates similar ones-it operates the 3000.


What airport is this? Is this standard for all large/largish airports in Pakistan? Like in India the AAI (airports of authority) standard ARFF CrT is the Rosenbauer Panther series and there are 150+ (with another 60+ on order right now) units in operation all over India- is it the same in Pakistan for the PAA (Pakistan airport authority) with the Strikers?


----------



## A.Rafay

Abingdonboy said:


> What airport is this? Is this standard for all large/largish airports in Pakistan? Like in India the AAI (airports of authority) standard ARFF CrT is the Rosenbauer Panther series and there are 150+ (with another 60+ on order right now) units in operation all over India- is it the same in Pakistan for the PAA (Pakistan airport authority) with the Strikers?



It looks like Peshawar Airport, The Authority is called CAA not PAA (Civil Aviation Authority), I dont have info on their numbers but i have seen these at many airports of Pakistan.


----------



## Abingdonboy

A.Rafay said:


> It looks like Peshawar Airport, The Authority is called CAA not PAA (Civil Aviation Authority), I dont have info on their numbers but i have seen these at many airports of Pakistan.



Oh right- I was trying to read off the side of the CrT- missed the "civil" bit. It reads "PAKISTAN CIVIL AVIATION AUTHORITY". Thanks anyway- good find!


----------



## Kompromat

Airport security.


----------



## A.Rafay

Aeronaut said:


> Airport security.


 @Aeronaut The guy with white beard should be retired!! Anyway the pic is posted before in this thread. That guy i think could have have been retired by now, the pic is old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

^, I saw some ASF jawans with Styer Aug, MG3s etc in a really cool multicam at Lahore, last year. Been trying to find pictures but couldn't.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

Caught some BLA Terrorists!


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


>



ASF changed uniforms....again???

Or are these people from some other LEA?

And if these folks are ASF, is this only at Karachi or lahore? I went to Isl a couple of months back, but they had the same blue uniform. Will be going to Lahore on 20th, will try to capture some pics.



A.Rafay said:


>



Steyr AUG in Islamabad??? Nice. Good to see.


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> Steyr AUG in Islamabad??? Nice. Good to see.





Aeronaut said:


> ^, I saw some ASF jawans with Styer Aug, MG3s etc in a really cool multicam at Lahore, last year. Been trying to find pictures but couldn't.


 @Aeronaut Also saw Some ASF jawans with Styer Aug, MG3s etc


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*






A view of emergency exercise arranged by civil aviation authority (CAA) held at Allama Iqbal airport in Lahore on Thursday, December 29, 2011.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Policemen take position during operation against criminals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Rangers aim their weapons during a demonstration on occasion of their passing out parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan Rangers (Punjab)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

passing out parade ceremony of prison police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Police armored personnel carrier (APCs) take part in operation against criminals at Liyari area in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*
Rescue 1122 vehicles*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Security Forces*





*Scouts protecting Ashura Juloos*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistani elite police commandos warm up during an exercise session at the police lines in Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Here is a little history abt the globe in this pic...u see it is up right ant not tilted...like earth actually is ...well it was tilted before the 2000s....it was in Musharraf's time when our prime minister Mr Zafar ulla khan Jamali saw this and ordered it to be "FIXED"..... and now u r educated abt our politicians....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

mate are you sure that this was a drill and not a real terror related incident(because you'll clearly see that the blood strains and the injuries of the "apparent" injured soldier looks very real,also the way the other soldier in the background is lying it seems that either he is unconscious or probably dead)!if it was indeed a drill can you name the place and the unit of the above policemen(mate i have no intentions oftrolling here,its just that this particular picture got my attention due to its certain peculiarity)!anyways thanks in advance.


----------



## A.Rafay

Mike_Brando said:


> mate are you sure that this was a drill and not a real terror related incident(because you'll clearly see that the blood strains and the injuries of the "apparent" injured soldier looks very real,also the way the other soldier in the background is lying it seems that either he is unconscious or probably dead)!if it was indeed a drill can you name the place and the unit of the above policemen(mate i have no intentions oftrolling here,its just that this particular picture got my attention due to its certain peculiarity)!anyways thanks in advance.



It is Pakistan Police Academy in Lahore, Training was underway when armed group of militants Attacked the Police.


Pakistani Forces Retake Academy After 12 Killed in Attack | Fox News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi Operation *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Great thread @A.Rafay these guys deserve our salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

WebMaster said:


> Great thread @A.Rafay these guys deserve our salute.


Pakistan Police can be made through these ways first pay them more secondly make new better build police stations and equip Police Force with better Sub Machine Guns and Snipers and Cars and other Stuff depoliticize police force and remove them from VIP duties keep a system to check corruption in Police Force and also make their intelligence agency and also forensic labs in every major city and highly trained Forensic experts and also keep a record of DNA and Finger prints of people in this way you can make the most lethal Police Force and also give them lectures on Islam they have have high morals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

any body knows that the Pakistan is the only country in the world who have Female complete CRT team....a CRT team has assault team, breaching team, sniper team, command and control .....so we have internally qualified WCRT... I try to upload some great picture

A request to @WebMaster that can you make a little separate portion for Pakistan Law enforcement and then there we can found Pakistan Police, elite Police, Ranger, BDS etc thanks


----------



## Jango

Tehmasib said:


> any body knows that the Pakistan is the only country in the world who have Female complete CRT team....a CRT team has assault team, breaching team, sniper team, command and control .....so we have internally qualified WCRT... I try to upload some great picture



I have only seen some female operators with M-4's, a combat outfit, knee pads etc, and other personal gear in Islamabad, but not anywhere else.


----------



## A.Rafay

Tehmasib said:


> any body knows that the Pakistan is the only country in the world who have Female complete CRT team....a CRT team has assault team, breaching team, sniper team, command and control .....so we have internally qualified WCRT... I try to upload some great picture
> 
> A request to @WebMaster that can you make a little separate portion for Pakistan Law enforcement and then there we can found Pakistan Police, elite Police, Ranger, BDS etc thanks



You mean a sub forum?? I think we need it for police, rangers, airport security, and rescue services. Please post pics of CRT and rangers.


----------



## Tehmasib

A.Rafay said:


> You mean a sub forum?? I think we need it for police, rangers, airport security, and rescue services. Please post pics of CRT and rangers.


sounds good ...a sub forum is appreciated buddy



nuclearpak said:


> I have only seen some female operators with M-4's, a combat outfit, knee pads etc, and other personal gear in Islamabad, but not anywhere else.



there is I am facing difficulties. First upload some where else then copy...


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Ellite Police Training Center, Razzakabad*
KARACHI: The 15th passing out parade of the elite course was held here on Wednesday at the Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Elite Police Training Centre Razzakabad here. The Inspector General of Police (IGP), Sindh, Fayyaz Ahmed Leghari, was the 
chief guest. Specialised training programmes would help in capacity building of police and fighting crime in a better way. As many as 1,300 jawans participated, while there was a batch of 150 for the fourth batch of the VVIP Protection course.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=116361071843873

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Tehmasib said:


>



Motorcycle helmet, you have got to be kidding me!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Sacrifices of Islamabad Police - December 4, 2009 - YouTube
ats islamabad.flv - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Don't know where this belongs, but these guys deserve an equal mention:

Rescue 1122 Song - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

ATS Cadets during training: **before being critical please understand that these are cadets and still under training*. Ty

2012 06 19 038 - YouTube

ATS Cadets rehearsing for passing out demonstration:
ATS Com 2 - YouTube


----------



## Tehmasib

nuclearpak said:


> Motorcycle helmet, you have got to be kidding me!!!


you are right bro I do not look at helmet...non professional approach...agree


----------



## Jango

Tehmasib said:


> you are right bro I do not look at helmet...non professional approach...agree



Those people look like normal elite force type, not the other types that you have posted, and have on your profile pic.


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> Those people look like normal elite force type, not the other types that you have posted, and have on your profile pic.



The one in his profile pic is Iraqi spec ops not Pakistani.


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


> The one in his profile pic is Iraqi spec ops not Pakistani.



He posted pictures in another thread.http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-forum/111690-body-guards-pms-presidents-around-world-16.html. Go through this page. Uniforms look pretty similar. He posted the full image as well somewhere, with a LMG and bullet belts all around.


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> He posted pictures in another thread.http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-forum/111690-body-guards-pms-presidents-around-world-16.html. Go through this page. Uniforms look pretty similar. He posted the full image as well somewhere, with a LMG and bullet belts all around.



That particular picture is Iraqi spec ops.


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


> That particular picture is Iraqi spec ops.



But the other ones are Pakistani folks, although of which team, I don't know. But thee uniforms look quite similar. Desert tan type color.


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> But the other ones are Pakistani folks, although of which team, I don't know. But thee uniforms look quite similar. Desert tan type color.








An Iraqi police SWAT team officer gives a thumbs up as he returns to the SWAT headquarters in Diwaniyah, Iraq, Nov. 4, 2006, after completing a mission. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Dawn M. Price)

Iraqi SWAT | A Soldier's Perspective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Does our police in lahore still patrol on horses??


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## RescueRanger

Spirit of Pakistan - Pakistani Police Officer dedicated to Protect Peace - YouTube


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## RescueRanger

Pakistani women police officers meet with U.S. Deputy Chief of Mission Richard Hoagland March 7 in honor of International Women's Day.


----------



## RescueRanger

U.S Ambassador to Pakistan, visiting Female ATS Officers and Police Lines, Islamabad.





Car Clamped in Islamabad for Parking Violation.


----------



## RescueRanger

BDS Render safe huge terrorist cache in Islamabad.





Police Speed Radar Radar in action.


----------



## RescueRanger

A female graduate proudly receives her certificate in Psycho Social care for Victims of Crime. From the Program Director of ICITAP Pakistan Office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

RescueRanger said:


> Pakistani women police officers meet with U.S. Deputy Chief of Mission Richard Hoagland March 7 in honor of International Women's Day.



wow...I knows all this police women...thumbs up for all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Tehmasib said:


> wow...I knows all this police women...thumbs up for all



Are you ATS?


----------



## Tehmasib

no bro .....diplomat


----------



## Inception-06

notice now many Pick-Up-vehicles have a "Machiene Gun Holder" like in this picture.







Nice the russian Sniper Gun are these imported from China or Russia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan women police cadets flex muscles


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

This are not Rangers or Police, this are the QRF of the Pakistan Army in Peshawar, but nice to see how fast and readiness they were to reach the battlefield.


----------



## Inception-06

A Member of the Khyber Elite Force, notice his readiness, he is carrying a LMG and Ak-47, that could be also me ! Thats my art to fight, but I prefer The Zastava M70 (AKMS type rifle) with a GP-25 grenade-launcher +MG-3 !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Inception-06

A.Rafay said:


>



May be it is imported from China or USA, looks like a Humvee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Ulla said:


> May be it is imported from China or USA, looks like a Humvee


as far as i know we never bought humvees


----------



## Inception-06

wasm95 said:


> as far as i know we never bought humvees



I have researched, and found many different types of armoured vehicles in the service of the Pakistani police, the last should be for you very interesting:

Part1: Russian APC captured from Soviet war in AF


----------



## Inception-06

Part.2
Russian APC captured from Soviet war in AF







M113


----------



## Inception-06

Last and best is this big suprise here it was even not presented at Ideas 2012, It is sad to see that the Pakistani Police ist not capable to standardize all APC vehicles with a MG-3 on the top in a armoured turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Forensic Lab:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Mobile Forensic Lab:





Karachi Central Command and Control Centre:










Mobile Crime Scene Unit:





Rescue 1122 Mobile Command & Control Centre:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Thats some high tech gear @RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Ulla said:


> Part.2
> Russian APC captured from Soviet war in AF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M113



not captured probably we have bought them


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> Mobile Forensic Lab:



Is that van owned and operated by the army (looks like it by the colour) or civilian authorities?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Is that van owned and operated by the army (looks like it by the colour) or civilian authorities?



Sir, that van is property of Pakistan Army Military Police.


----------



## Inception-06

A.Rafay said:


>




I am proud of this men they are like our Soldiers ready to die for saving lives !


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> Sir, that van is property of Pakistan Army Military Police.



Any more info on the van?

Estimated time of induction, role etc? And how many are currently in service?


----------



## Inception-06

wasm95 said:


> not captured probably we have bought them



I dont think we bought them, and when yes why in such low numbers? I think there are not more than 10 vehicles in service with the Pakistani police !


----------



## A.Rafay

Ulla said:


> I dont think we bought them, and when yes why in such low numbers? I think there are not more than 10 vehicles in service with the Pakistani police !


I think that is SAAD APC Which is produced by HIT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

A.Rafay said:


> I think that is SAAD APC Which is produced by HIT



We are not talking about the M113 we are talking about the BRDM-2 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Ulla said:


> We are not talking about the M113 we are talking about the BRDM-2 !



This one






Does HIT Manufactures it??

HIT can make it, Why cant they manufacture it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

A.Rafay said:


>



That is KPK rescue 1122, also here is a breakdown of the kit pictured here:





1: Vibraphone: Sensitive device used to detect traces life and help triangulate position of survivors within voids using seismic and acoustic probes. 

2: Snakeeye Search Camera: Used to search voids for visual confirmation of survivors and hazards 

3: Hammer Drill W/ Chisel and Drill bits used on concrete and masonry structures for boring, breaching and breaking. 

4: Holmatro Cutter: used to cut rebar and steel during rescue operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

A.Rafay said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does HIT Manufactures it??
> 
> HIT can make it, Why cant they manufacture it?



Don't have any tech.nor any program of manufacturing such

though HIT is exclusively developing one indigenous 15-16tons MPV.

Burraq MRAP new variant with V shape hull is also yet in developing stage..which will bring it on par with real Israely Wild cat MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

A.Rafay said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does HIT Manufactures it??
> 
> 
> HIT can make it, Why cant they manufacture it?



No HIT doeas not manufacture it, we also dont need it, what we need are some good CHINESE BMP or APC with a armored turret and equiped with a 20-30mm Gun.

for example this one here would be ideal to storm a building where Terrorists are duging in 





Pakistan should buy and produce this vehicles !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

farhan_9909 said:


> Don't have any tech.nor any program of manufacturing such
> 
> though HIT is exclusively developing one indigenous 15-16tons MPV.
> 
> Burraq MRAP new variant with V shape hull is also yet in developing stage..which will bring it on par with real Israely Wild cat MRAP



Is this Burraq MRAP






Skybolt said Pakistan is Importing this vehicle from china? Is it MPV??


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Any more info on the van?
> 
> Estimated time of induction, role etc? And how many are currently in service?



That is a very good question, the van is Mercedes Benz Vario imported by Shahnawaz Motors. This picture is from 2009, during the attack on the mosque within Rawalpindi near GHQ. Prior to 2011, there are only a handful of labs in service throughout Pakistan. All forensic investigations are done in coordination with JIT & the FIA CTW, Recently there has been a push to develop a stronger crime scene investigation capacity in Pakistan:











Each Forensic Team has a Field Forensic Kit which contains the following items:




Further Reading:
Punjab Forensic Science Agency: Punjab Forensic Science Agency
Sindh Police Forensic Division:Untitled Document
National Forensic Science Agency: http://www.nfsa.gov.pk/
FIA Counter Terrorism Wing: Federal Investigation Agency - Government of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

A.Rafay said:


> Is this Burraq MRAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skybolt said Pakistan is Importing this vehicle from china? Is it MPV??



Vp3 is being important as a stop gap measure.since our own MPV(based off one south african MPV) will take atleast 3-4years more

yes the above is burraq.and the one with V-Shape Hull

let me post both the variant pictures of burraq

This one is the one with V shape hull as visible in the picture.as per ideas 2012 HIT official said.this Burraq one is still in development.






and this is the older one.this one is already developed..was offered to sri lanka in the past.bt i think they didnt ordered.this one is ready since 2006





visible behind the mohafiz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

LAHORE: Dec20 &#8211; Men seen washing tank displayed outside Ranger Headquarter on Airport Road.





LAHORE: Pakistan Rangers delegation is led by Brigadier Muhammad Jamil, Deputy Director General Pakistan Rangers Punjab crossed the Wagah border to hold a meeting with Indian security forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

A polio worker vaccinates a child in the presence of a police official.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

farhan_9909 said:


> Vp3 is being important as a stop gap measure.since our own MPV(based off one south african MPV) will take atleast 3-4years more
> 
> yes the above is burraq.and the one with V-Shape Hull
> 
> let me post both the variant pictures of burraq
> 
> This one is the one with V shape hull as visible in the picture.as per ideas 2012 HIT official said.this Burraq one is still in development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the older one.this one is already developed..was offered to sri lanka in the past.bt i think they didnt ordered.this one is ready since 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visible behind the mohafiz



2nd one is ugly


----------



## A.Rafay

TTP Terrorists Captured From Karachi by Rangers on 26 dec 2012


----------



## Hashshāshīn

A.Rafay said:


> TTP Terrorists Captured From Karachi by Rangers on 26 dec 2012


******* shoot the bastards right there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## arushbhai

^^^ This bastard is going to make a big mess near elections in pakistan. Pakistan might go on a civil war very very soon. This planted rat came to pak with a mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lahore Ring Road Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

A.Rafay said:


>



I dont understand the logical of the Machinegun/rifle equipment of the Pakistani Forces, why the hell is the Ak-47 of this Ranger upgraded and most of our frontline Soldiers have simple Ak-47/Type-56

may be privat investment in equipment ?


----------



## krash

Ulla said:


> I dont understand the logical of the Machinegun/rifle equipment of the Pakistani Forces, why the hell is the Ak-47 of this Ranger upgraded and most of our frontline Soldiers have simple Ak-47/Type-56
> 
> may be privat investment in equipment ?



Yup, these mods are performed privately on standard issue weapons. Many of the soldiers serving in the conflict zones have had them done to their weapons as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Armored personnel vehicle of Rangers At Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

farhan_9909 said:


> Vp3 is being important as a stop gap measure.since our own MPV(based off one south african MPV) will take atleast 3-4years more
> 
> yes the above is burraq.and the one with V-Shape Hull
> 
> let me post both the variant pictures of burraq
> 
> This one is the one with V shape hull as visible in the picture.as per ideas 2012 HIT official said.this Burraq one is still in development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the older one.this one is already developed..was offered to sri lanka in the past.bt i think they didnt ordered.this one is ready since 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visible behind the mohafiz



Were the engineers inspire by a mouse?


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Is this Paramilitary or Army?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

A.Rafay said:


> Is this Paramilitary or Army?



army,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

farhan_9909 said:


> army,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



from the symbolf of the shield I would say this vehicles belongs to the Karachi Corps !


----------



## Amaa'n

Ulla said:


> I dont understand the logical of the Machinegun/rifle equipment of the Pakistani Forces, why the hell is the Ak-47 of this Ranger upgraded and most of our frontline Soldiers have simple Ak-47/Type-56
> 
> may be privat investment in equipment ?



frontline soliders, advance infantry, QRF, SSG all are carrying AK47 with mods, rest are carrying T-56 and G-3



A.Rafay said:


>



this picture always make me laugh, the commando with him is on Close Protection duty, he should either have an aimpoint or just iron sight, why would you put a rifle scope on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThunderCat

Ulla said:


> from the symbolf of the shield I would say this vehicles belongs to the Karachi Corps !



Are the Karachi corps part of the Sindh Rangers or are they part of the Balochistan Frontier Corps? I know that western Karachi is in Baluchistan so maybe they are working in that part of the city? i don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

ThunderCat said:


> Are the Karachi corps part of the Sindh Rangers or are they part of the Balochistan Frontier Corps? I know that western Karachi is in Baluchistan so maybe they are working in that part of the city? i don't know.



It is Army corps


----------



## A.Rafay

Poor protester!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

@RescueRanger : Does that blue suit that the bomb-disposal guy is wearing actually help ?


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Armstrong said:


> @RescueRanger : Does that blue suit that the bomb-disposal guy is wearing actually help ?



And with those gloves would he be able to defuse the bomb??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> @RescueRanger : Does that blue suit that the bomb-disposal guy is wearing actually help ?



Sir its made locally by Lyra and is not the US issued Allen suits. This particular suit is missing the cooling system, hard plate on the chest and a EOD 89/686/EEC helmet. Hence it would only be able to offer minimal protection, but it is better than nothing.



Rocky rock said:


> And with those gloves would he be able to defuse the bomb??



Those are just the gauntlets, the fingers are free to move underneath the actual gauntlet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Armstrong said:


> @RescueRanger : Does that blue suit that the bomb-disposal guy is wearing actually help ?



that suit can prevent most injuries caused by miniature metal balls put in these home made bombs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> Sir its made locally by Lyra and is not the US issued Allen suits. This particular suit is missing the cooling system, hard plate on the chest and a EOD 89/686/EEC helmet. Hence it would only be able to offer minimal protection, but it is better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are just the gauntlets, the fingers are free to move underneath the actual gauntlet.



Sir na kavooo...you make me feel old !  

Jubb kee aaap buzurrg haiin aur humm choteiii abhiii !  

But even if it were the US issue Allen suits that you talk about what protection would it offer against an average IED exploding in the process of being diffused ? 

Would it save the life & most of the limbs of the guy or what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> Sir na kavooo...you make me feel old !
> 
> Jubb kee aaap buzurrg haiin aur humm choteiii abhiii !
> 
> But even if it were the US issue Allen suits that you talk about what protection would it offer against an average IED exploding in the process of being diffused ?
> 
> Would it save the life & most of the limbs of the guy or what ?



To answer your question:
Olympia EOD Bomb Disposal Suit Blast Test - YouTube

The CE rated suits are designed to survive small blasts, but larger blasts could cause blast over pressure which can rupture internal organs and not to mention anything with enough explosive material, could easily kill the user. 

Manual intervention is the most dangerous kind for the Bomb Tech/EOD Tech and hence this suit provides a second chance, just like a bullet proof vest. These suits are meant to be used as part of an entire system such as trace detectors, snake cameras, portable x-ray devices, agitators, robots and ofcourse a Hook & Line (Rigging Kit).

Anyway enough ranting. Some more Pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger




----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


>


 @RescueRanger,
What is in those little pouches in the picture? Not Molasses (gur) I suppose?? 



RescueRanger said:


>



Smart looking Lady Officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Capt.Popeye said:


> @RescueRanger,
> What is in those little pouches in the picture? Not Molasses (gur) I suppose??


suicide jacket hai mamoooo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Capt.Popeye said:


> @RescueRanger,
> What is in those little pouches in the picture? Not Molasses (gur) I suppose??



Hehe... It's the kind of Gur that likes to go boom. ANFO to be exact.


----------



## Imran Khan

A.Rafay said:


> *Lahore Ring Road Police*




so ring road has different police why sir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> Hehe... It's the kind of Gur that likes to go boom. ANFO to be exact.



Thanks for jogging my memory. Thought that looked a little familiar from about 15-20 yrs ago- something about IEDs and booby-trapped devices etc. Nasty business. 
I'd prefer Gur anyday, ideally Khajoor ka Gur. Beats even Chocolates!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Capt.Popeye said:


> Thanks for jogging my memory. Thought that looked a little familiar from about 15-20 yrs ago- something about IEDs and booby-trapped devices etc. Nasty business.
> I'd prefer Gur anyday, ideally Khajoor ka Gur. Beats even Chocolates!



You should try some of the famous mardan ka badami gur... Now that is some addictive stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Imran Khan said:


> so ring road has different police why sir?



The lahore traffic police didnt had enough officers to control LRR, they only control lahore traffic, Shahbaz made another separate Unit for Ring Road, Their dress is different and they have cars like MW and well trained!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> You should try some of the famous mardan ka badami gur... Now that is some addictive stuff.



May I trouble you a bit on information about this Gur. What is it exactly? How is it made? Where is it from (i'm guessing from a place called Mardan?)
Forgive me, i've a bit of a sweet tooth!


----------



## RescueRanger

Imran Khan said:


> so ring road has different police why sir?



Sir, this is a topi drama by CM Punjab. All these 300 wardens are actually employed by City Traffic Office Lahore, but have been "leased" to LRRPF: Lahore Ring Road Police Force, until the police force which was formed to help with the congestion and traffic problem and Niazi Chowk in Lahore. 

The LRRPF will work side by side with City Traffic Police, Lahore... 

The police force will fulfill a primary traffic enforcement role, and once the new topi drama police force recruits have completed training the 300 wardens and 1 SSP, 4 DSP and 10 Inspectors will return to their parent department.



Capt.Popeye said:


> May I trouble you a bit on information about this Gur. What is it exactly? How is it made? Where is it from (i'm guessing from a place called Mardan?)
> Forgive me, i've a bit of a sweet tooth!



Sir no problem, slightly off topic but Mardan produces some quality sugar cane, and because of that its locals are very good makes of Gur. The Gur made in Mardan is very much similar to the Punjabi variety except that they do not add cinnamon or any spice, instead of adding spice in the gur, it is cooked as normal until molten then badam(almonds) are added without removing the skin. Other variants add Akhrot (Walnuts) and Sultanas. 

All in all it is a splendid thing to have with some kawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger




----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> Sir no problem, slightly off topic but Mardan produces some quality sugar cane, and because of that its locals are very good makes of Gur. The Gur made in Mardan is very much similar to the Punjabi variety except that they do not add cinnamon or any spice, instead of adding spice in the gur, it is cooked as normal until molten then badam(almonds) are added without removing the skin. Other variants add Akhrot (Walnuts) and Sultanas.
> 
> All in all it is a splendid thing to have with some kawa.



Thank you, Sir; for helping me out on that one. So that is one more item to add to my list of Good and Great things in Pakistan (and the list is not small). Hopefully I'll come some-time to sample it too.
Sorry for the off-topic digression. But IMHO, it was an eminently worthy reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger




----------



## RescueRanger

2012 06 19 038 - YouTube

Btw .... The next one is not part of any training 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjyRu7nVmp8

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger

Pak Ranger Dog Section Training Pkg By Rizwan Naqvi City42 - YouTube

http://youtu.be/gTzhrVmDy-8

Islamabad ATS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxzraJpIQrw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Isb Rescue Police 15 22 August 2011 - YouTube

http://youtu.be/OOZxFEyN0ew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FnabHxqffQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Rescue Ranger - Pak Rangers Dog Section is a continuation of the Stirling work the K9 Units of the Pakistan Army. 
Glad that other formations are taking some of the load of their vital work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Rafi said:


> Rescue Ranger - Pak Rangers Dog Section is a continuation of the Stirling work the K9 Units of the Pakistan Army.
> Glad that other formations are taking some of the load of their vital work.



Excellent documentaries. Thank you very much for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

RescueRanger said:


> Excellent documentaries. Thank you very much for sharing.



No problem brother, I am glad that the Rangers have their own K9 facility, the Army K9 Training units, were under serious pressure because of the WoT and supplying trained dogs for the whole of the country.

Regarding Army K9's - they are very valuable and some of the specialized dogs are worth lakhs of rupees. What I also love is the love the Army gives these animals, when they are injured or retired. They spend the rest of their days in the company of their comrades, and are very well looked after, as befitting old warriors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Rafi said:


> No problem brother, I am glad that the Rangers have their own K9 facility, the Army K9 Training units, were under serious pressure because of the WoT and supplying trained dogs for the whole of the country.
> 
> Regarding Army K9's - they are very valuable and some of the specialized dogs are worth lakhs of rupees. What I also love is the love the Army gives these animals, when they are injured or retired. They spend the rest of their days in the company of their comrades, and are very well looked after, as befitting old warriors.



I know sir, we had some Labrador retrievers and German Sheppard as EDD: Explosive Detection Dogs, with us at ATS. But due to lack of veterinary care one of the retriever died, i remember someone telling me it cost 10lakh :O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

There is a Army K-9 unit in Murree as well if I am not mistaken.

BTW, @RescueRanger, the video which you posted of a guy holding three pots, are those real bullets and all is 100% true???

Any background on that?


----------



## Imran Khan

nuclearpak said:


> There is a Army K-9 unit in Murree as well if I am not mistaken.
> 
> BTW, @Rescue Ranger, the video which you posted of a guy holding three pots, are those real bullets and all is 100% true???
> 
> Any background on that?


its in pindi sir jee

Army Dog Breeding Training Centre and School


----------



## Jango

Imran Khan said:


> its in pindi sir jee
> 
> Army Dog Breeding Training Centre and School



There is one in Murree. Now I don't know it's present status, but about 4-5 years back, there were dogs and people there!

Search Army dog centre Murree and go to the google maps link.


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> There is a Army K-9 unit in Murree as well if I am not mistaken.
> 
> BTW, @RescueRanger, the video which you posted of a guy holding three pots, are those real bullets and all is 100% true???
> 
> Any background on that?



Sir this is an old tradition the chief instructor has at the police lines. It is very much true and 100% authentic, live rounds were used during this video. This one man has trained more than 600 ats jawan during his time as instructor and was the top graduate of the US ATAP Advanced Crisis Response Team course, in New Mexico. He is also one of the best damned marksmen i have ever come across in my lifetime.

http://youtu.be/m-LAFYigQnE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

1st Women Police PKG - YouTube


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> Sir this is an old tradition the chief instructor has at the police lines. It is very much true and 100% authentic, live rounds were used during this video. This one man has trained more than 600 ats jawan during his time as instructor and was the top graduate of the US ATAP Advanced Crisis Response Team course, in New Mexico. He is also one of the best damned marksmen i have ever come across in my lifetime.



Any idea who gets the honor of holding the vases/pots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> Any idea who gets the honor of holding the vases/pots?



Sir it can be any Jawan, This video shows a Head Constable (Wont use name) but we have other videos of lady commandos holding the pots too. I will see if i can finds it and upload it for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Lahore Ring Road Police Vehicle


----------



## A.Rafay

Police officials look seized weapons which were recovered in a raid at Pahari Pura Police Station in Peshawar on Saturday, January 26, 2013.












Customs officials arrange seized liquor bottles to destroy it during ceremony on the occasion of International Customs Day held in Karachi on Saturday, January 26, 2013.


----------



## A.Rafay

US Ambassador Olson and Consul General Fite with Punjab Ranger personnel while attended the ceremony at the Wagah border.


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

*HOT Pakistani police girl :o*


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Police Patrolling Metro Bus Lahore


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistani paramilitary forces on March 8 captured a large quantity of arms and detained eight suspected sectarian militants from the southwestern city of Quetta.*





















*KARACHI Rangers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigzgvr4

Good Job Get these Extremist they are making living hell for every Muslim in the planet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigzgvr4

MY DAD 




his Tab

Service Department ASF Unit AIR GAurd 
he is retired now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


>



Good to know CDA having such up to date equipment, Volvo trucks etc. Ambulances are also of the same type as 1122.


----------



## viper46

A.Rafay said:


>



can any buddy tell me whats is the badge structure of rangers sindh?? major has crescent and star on his shoulder in army what about rangers do they have any badge like these???? so we can identify his rank


----------



## fatman17

viper46 said:


> can any buddy tell me whats is the badge structure of rangers sindh?? major has crescent and star on his shoulder in army what about rangers do they have any badge like these???? so we can identify his rank



rangers officers are deputed from the army - so similar rank structure.


----------



## viper46

fatman17 said:


> rangers officers are deputed from the army - so similar rank structure.



sir jee i mean badges??? i saw many rangers guys with out badges, and thats very hard to distinguish  and i also heard they have rankings like sub inspectors, DSR, SR, SSR not like luitenent, captian, major


----------



## viper46

A.Rafay said:


> those bhaolooos r in elite force??  they dont even know how to run and if they run the create panic for others  pakistani police is bunch of bull ****, they must go under the brutal training from Pakistan army or other wise jump from the mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: Mar12 &#8211; Rangers&#8217; soldiers showing the weapons recovered during a target operation in Gulshan-e-Boneer, Landhi Area.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rangers nab 896, seize 782 weapons*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: Mar14 &#8211; Rangers&#8217; soldiers showing the weapons recovered during a search operation at Korangi Mehran Town.*


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


>



Is this that special Rangers Field Unit?


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> Is this that special Rangers Field Unit?



I am not sure, I took the photo from Tribune Express, it was taken while conducting the operation. They are not ATS because I can't see anyother patch on the shoulder, so yes it could be Field Unit


----------



## alibaz

KARACHI: The former Amir of the Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) Sindh, Amir Qari Abdul Hai alias Asadullah has been arrested on Sunday here, Geo News reported.
He was arrested by the Rangers in the University Road area of the city.
Sources said that the accused was involved in several terrorism incidents and his interrogation was underway.

Former Sindh LeJ Amir Qari Abdul Hai alias Asadullah arrested - geo.tv


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rangers officials searching commuters as they cordon off the locality during targeted operation against defunct organizations at Hijrat Colony area in Karachi.*






*Mar16 &#8211; Police mobile seen patrolling at Mukka Chowk after hand grenade blast at a Paan shop at Aisha Manzil, Azizabad, Karachi.*








balixd said:


> I am not sure, I took the photo from Tribune Express, it was taken while conducting the operation. They are not ATS because I can't see anyother patch on the shoulder, so yes it could be Field Unit



These are from same unit i think


----------



## Amaa'n

A.Rafay said:


> *Rangers officials searching commuters as they cordon off the locality during targeted operation against defunct organizations at Hijrat Colony area in Karachi.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from same unit i think



any idea what does it say on the red patch on the right shoulder


----------



## A.Rafay

balixd said:


> any idea what does it say on the red patch on the right shoulder



Its says Pakistan Rangers and that badge have a SMG gun logo in the center!


----------



## Amaa'n

A.Rafay said:


> Its says Pakistan Rangers and that badge have a SMG gun logo in the center!



Weird, because the Patch is not worn by the Rangers in the pictures you posted above, plus they already have a Patch on left shoulder saying "Sindh Rangers"


----------



## A.Rafay

balixd said:


> Weird, because the Patch is not worn by the Rangers in the pictures you posted above, plus they already have a Patch on left shoulder saying "Sindh Rangers"



Some have two big green arrows in this place.


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

balixd said:


> Weird, because the Patch is not worn by the Rangers in the pictures you posted above, plus they already have a Patch on left shoulder saying "Sindh Rangers"



Some of them do wear red patch, I have seen Rangers Commandos wearing that


----------



## Amaa'n

alibaz said:


> Some of them do wear red patch, I have seen Rangers Commandos wearing that



hmmmm, so these are the guys from ATS then, as @nucleakpak said, they might have raised a Special Field Unit from ATS for operations like these


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## alibaz

KARACHI: The Pakistan Rangers Sindh carried out a targeted operation in the suburbs of Karachi, arresting several people, Geo News reported Wednesday.

Acting upon a tip off regarding presence of criminal elements in Musharraf Colony area located at the Hub River Road, the paramilitary troops conducted house to house search after closing entry and exit points of the locality.

Rangers said several people have been arrested for interrogation during the operation. The Rangers have been launching raids in different parts of the city to curb increasing violence in the nation&#8217;s commercial hub.

Several held in Rangers targeted operation in Karachi - geo.tv

KARACHI: Rangers continued the targeted search operation in Ali Barohi Goth area of Landhi Monday morning along with aerial surveillance by the helicopters, Geo News reported.

According to Rangers sources, the targeted search operation was kicked off after getting a tip off from intelligence agencies about the presence of criminals and suspected persons in the area.

During the operation, entry and exit points to and from the area were sealed while helicopters were used to monitor the situation.

Violent crimes, which remained in full swing in Pakistan&#8217;s largest city, claimed the lives of four more people including policemen in different parts of the city on Sunday.

Armed motorcyclists opened fire at some policemen in Haroonabad, SITE-B. As a result, constables Raja Khan and Zohaib Khan of the Sindh Reserve Police suffered multiple bullet wounds and died on the spot.

Sub-Divisional Police Officer Syed Ali Asif said an operation was launched in Jehanabad area to arrest the culprits.

Later it was reported that the operation yielded at least 75 suspects, who are under interrogation right now, however violent crime died hard in metropolis as victims fell one after another into the pools of their own blood.

Rangers continue search operation in Landhi - geo.tv

KARACHI: Police have captured a close aide of one of Lyari most wanted gangwarlords, Arshad Pappu, who was killed on Saturday night, Geo News reported.

According to sources, the copped gangster has been identified as Suleman Lashari, who landed in the cops' hands in Pak Colony area of the metropolis.

Senior Superintendent of Police SITE area said further interrogation was underway as he hoped the held mobster had a lot to reveal about the Arshad Pappu gang.

Karachi: Police pick up Arshad Pappus close aide - geo.tv


----------



## A.Rafay

*Police officials present guard of honor during 16th Passing Out Parade of Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Elite Police Force Training Center Razzaqabad, in Karachi on Wednesday, March 20, 2013.*






*Sindh Police Additional Inspector General, Ghulam Shabbir Sheikh reviewing guard of honor during 16th Passing Out Parade of Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Elite Police Force Training Center Razzaqabad, in Karachi on Wednesday, March 20, 2013.*






*KARACHI: Rangers personnel stand outside a house during targeted operation at Musharraf Colony area located at the Hub River Road.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*Inspector General Sindh Police Shabbir Sheikh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

can any one plz tell me what is the maximum rank of recruitment in Pakistan rangers?? i have done B.E in Electronics if i join what will the minimum rank that they will give me to start in rangers????


----------



## SLR722

A.Rafay said:


> *Inspector General Sindh Police Shabbir Sheikh*



the person holding AK, why is he wearing Maroon beret. Is he an SSG commando? if yes then why is he on duty with IG sindh?


----------



## alibaz

viper46 said:


> can any one plz tell me what is the maximum rank of recruitment in Pakistan rangers?? i have done B.E in Electronics if i join what will the minimum rank that they will give me to start in rangers????



Sub inspector, I guess.



SLR722 said:


> the person holding AK, why is he wearing Maroon beret. Is he an SSG commando? if yes then why is he on duty with IG sindh?



One thing is sure that he is not an SSG guy.


----------



## alibaz

*Shahid Nadeem Baluch assumes office as IGP Sindh*


KARACHI: Shahid Nadeem Baluch has assumed the charge as the Inspector General of Police (IGP), Sindh, Geo News reported.

Spokesman of the Sindh police, SSP Shaukat Imran made an announcement to this effect here on Sunday.

Meanwhile, the newly inducted IGP, Sindh, ordered the police force to tighten the noose around notorious criminals with the sole aim to secure the lives and properties of the people and to establish peace in the society.

He said this after assuming the office of IGP Sindh on Sunday.

According to a statement issued here he had studied law at Harvard University and holds an LLB degree.

He started his police service as ASP from Islamabad and served Sindh Province as Additional SP, South District, PSO to Chief Minister Sindh, SSP of Central, Malir, East/ West Districts/ AIGP Crimes and AIGP Finance at Central Police Office.

He also remained posted in FIA as Director and Director Intellectual Property Rights and Cyber Crimes.

Before being appointed as IGP Sindh he was serving as Director-

General, Coordination Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA).

The statement further pointed out that in his first command letter to all police ranks, the IGP stressed upon adopting all positive steps for restoring public confidence in police besides ensuring early implementation on various police-public friendly policies and

proposals.

He emphasized the significance of the Community Policing and directed police to adopt good moral ethics and police code of conduct for enhancing police-public cooperation and fostering mutual trust.

IGP also issued directive to all police personnel to take effective steps to control crimes and adopt a professional as well as responsible attitude.

"Collection of criminal intelligence system has to be reorganized

efficiently at the police stations, Districts and Police Ranges.

Timely information provides an impetus to the crime fighting efforts",

he maintained.


----------



## alibaz




----------



## alibaz




----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan Army.


----------



## Kompromat

American Pakistani said:


> Pakistan Army.



These are SSG not law enforcement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD: Mar23 &#8211; Punjab Rangers&#8217; personnel presenting Guard of Honor during a ceremony to celebrate Republic Day at Pakistan Monument.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz




----------



## Windjammer

*
Watch the video in the link. *

Pakistans female Rangers: Life on the base | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

Since the inception of Pakistan, women have been a part of the military service. Whether it has been a part in the healthcare or logistics sector or more recently in combat units and as fighter pilots, women have played a role.

In 2008 the Punjab Rangers announced their intentions to recruit women. A Rangers official, who did not want to be identified, remarked this move was made by then president, Pervez Musharraf, as part of his enlightened moderation agenda. However, since the first batch of female Rangers were inducted; there have been no more recruiting calls. Of the 30 or so female Rangers living on base at the Punjab Rangers headquarters, majority of them are still on the Sepoy ranking. In the last five years, only a handful have been promoted to the Sub-inspector position. The duties these women perform vary from protocol for female VIPs, duty at the Wagah and Ganda Singh Border and administrative work. One wonders why there has been no recruitment since 2008, remarked the same officer.

He may be right, the role of these female Rangers is seen by many as mostly symbolic, of the original 60 or so recruited a bit more than half have remained. The latest recruitment for Rangers in Pakistan was by the Sindh Rangers looking for nurses, midwives and ayahs.

Although their training is as aggressive as their male counterparts, the Punjab female Rangers dont seem to have much more to do. All the women interviewed for this video seemed happy and well taken care of  they didnt have any complaints.

However, is there more that these women can do, other than check post duty? Incidents in the last five years would suggest that out of the 420,000 strong paramilitary forces, there is a need to have women serving in frontline duty. They are especially needed in rescue operations such as the 2008 earthquake or the 2010 and 2011 floods or even in crisis situations like the Lal Masjid operation and other scenarios where women are involved.


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: Mar28 &#8211; Ranger personnel entering in the area of Frontier Colony during search operation on Thursday.*


----------



## alibaz

*One killed, two wounded during targeted operation in Lyari*

KARACHI: A suspected individual was killed and two, including a Rangers man and another suspected criminal, were wounded during a targeted operation in Karachis Lyari Town, DawnNews reported on Saturday.

The casualties occurred during an exchange of fire between suspected criminals and Rangers personnel near Lyaris Aath chowk.

Sources in the paramilitary force told DawnNews that the injured suspects were involved in the killing of a trader.

Following the incident, residents of the area took to the streets and forced shut local businesses.

The enraged residents also set alight tyres and suspended traffic in the area.

One killed, two wounded during targeted operation in Lyari | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## alibaz

Daily Publications | Daily Ummat Karachi provides latest news in urdu language.


----------



## alibaz




----------



## alibaz

*Rangers detain 36 suspects*
Rangers arrested 36 suspects in three raids and seized weapons and explosives on Friday.

A Pakistan Rangers Sindh spokesperson said the paramilitary force sealed the entry and exit points of Machar Colony, Sohrab Goth and conducted a search operation. They carried out a similar operation in Lines Area and Haji Mureed Goth.

The Rangers arrested 36 suspected terrorists belonging to banned outfits and other criminals.

Seventy-four weapons of different calibres, including LMGs, Kalashnikovs, grenades, launchers, repeaters, shotguns, rockets and improvised explosive devices were seized.

After the Lines Area operation, residents of the area blocked the Signal-Free Corridor III in protest and also torched tyres.

*Poppy cultivation*

The Anti-Narcotics Force, in collaboration with the Shahbaz Rangers and the civil administration, conducted a raid in Qambar-Shahdadkot district and destroyed poppy cultivation spread over 60 acres in Rahu Jo Aatho village near the Kohistan mountain range. A case was lodged and efforts were under way to arrest the culprits.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-4-168290-Rangers-detain-36-suspects


----------



## Jango

@alibaz, this is a images only thread. Kindly refrain from posting news articles, post them in the social issues section, there is a sticky thread there for Karachi violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

Thanks and noted sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


>



Musharraf convoy?


----------



## A.Rafay

nuclearpak said:


> Musharraf convoy?



Looks like ECP fakhru Bhai to me Cuz the news was about ECP and they had this picture!


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


> Looks like ECP fakhru Bhai to me Cuz the news was about ECP and they had this picture!



Itna protocl Fakhru bhai ka...!

Mus also had a white Land Cruiser with route in place...Fakhru bhai kay liyay route nhn lagta.


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay

*karachi:rangers operation at mari pur area.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz




----------



## arushbhai

Can someone tell me who ordered the rangers operation in karachi? And why didnt it start before? And did it have any positive impact regarding target killings?


----------



## Gentelman

alibaz said:


>



Main task of Police should be to stop supply of illegal weapons in Karaachi...
It will help much to bring peace in city of lights.


----------



## Gentelman

arushbhai said:


> Can someone tell me who ordered the rangers operation in karachi? And why didnt it start before? And did it have any positive impact regarding target killings?



Ranger got more rights for operating by a law just passed a month ago..
before that Rangers held operations but the arrested people were freed by politicians and such resources thats why now some people arrested are placed at some unknown place under Rangers supervision and not in police stations ...


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI, PAKISTAN, APR 01: CID Police official, SSP Aslam Khan shows seized weapon that recovered from defunct organizations members during a raid at Hijrat Colony, during press conference at Garden Police Headquarter in Karachi.
*






*ISLAMABAD: Apr01 &#8211; Security personnel standing alert to avert any untoward incident*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Targeted search operation continues in Karachi areas*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rangers officials busy in removal of barriers during existence of no-go areas operation, at Liyari area in Karachi on Tuesday, April 09, 2013.*


----------



## alibaz




----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: Apr11 &#8211; Rangers&#8217; soldiers surrounded the area during a search operation at Rabia City*


----------



## alibaz




----------



## alibaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Paramilitary soldiers guard near the High Court building where Pakistan's former President Pervez Musharraf appears before a court in Rawalpindi April 17, 2013.*


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

24 april


Karachi Police helping disabled guy while on VIP Escort Duty. who fall in the middle of road.
*
Here is how Amyn reported it:*


> Hi yesterday (strike day) I was going to two swords (clifton Khi)
> 
> All of a sudden as i was turning left some big wig was going with his whole escort of about 30+ cars so I was forced to pull over towards the curb
> 
> There was this disabled man whos crutch broke and he fell to the ground
> 
> All of a sudden the police bus in the entourage just stopped and these cops jumped out  At first I thought they would beat up the guy as the escort had gone further but then these guys stopped the traffic and helped this guy up and took care of him
> 
> 
> 
> As we were passing I heard the radio on one of the cops asking where the police bus was and why did it break formation to which the cop told him that they had some work and that the big wig had enough of free help to protect him and that they would be there in a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Punjab rangers:
















FC-1:








Sindh Ranger Commandos:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistani policemen stand guard outside the hospital where Indian death row prisoner, Sarabjit Singh is being treated for multiple wounds in Lahore on April 27, 2013.






Pakistani paramilitary soldiers search a car at a check point in Quetta on April 28, 2013.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bad ***!


----------



## Jango

These boots seem to be standard with FC and Rangers now, but not with the Army. SSG has it, but not regular folks.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> These boots seem to be standard with FC and Rangers now, but not with the Army. SSG has it, but not regular folks.



You might see all of us wearing these soon.


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> You might see all of us wearing these soon.



Army supplied?

Currently I have seen them in use but most of them are personally bought by the officers.

Good to know though.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> Army supplied?


Ordnance supplied for Jawans, ofcourse officers buy their own.



> Currently I have seen them in use but most of them are personally bought by the officers.


As officers purchases their kit so they may chose these shoes. There is a division among the soldiers whether to have these shoes or not, the decision is pending with the COAS after consent of all field formations is received.


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> Ordnance supplied for Jawans, ofcourse officers buy their own.
> 
> 
> As officers purchases their kit so they may chose these shoes. There is a division among the soldiers whether to have these shoes or not, the decision is pending with the COAS after consent of all field formations is received.



Can you shed some light on the pros and cons of these shoes and the older DMS.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> Can you shed some light on the pros and cons of these shoes and the older DMS.



Moti baat: New ones are soft and more comfortable, but not that durable. Also they dont require to be polished 10 times a day. Khair style kafi hai. Old ones, especially the sarkari issued are robust, but you cant just wear them unless they have been tamed. Another issue is that the black DMS are not exactly matching to the CCD unis as regards to the camouflage aspects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> Moti baat: New ones are soft and more comfortable, but not that durable. Also they dont require to be polished 10 times a day. Khair style kafi hai. Old ones, especially the sarkari issued are robust, but you cant just wear them unless they have been tamed. Another issue is that the black DMS are not exactly matching to the CCD unis as regards to the camouflage aspects.



So whixh ones do you use?

I guess being a gunner, you don't get alot of issues with boots as the infantry guys.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> So whixh ones do you use?
> 
> I guess being a gunner, you don't get alot of issues with boots as the infantry guys.



Issues? i said, officers dont get 'issued' with unis or shoes, they buy them.

i use both, depending upon where i am.


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> Issues? i said, officers dont get 'issued' with unis or shoes, they buy them.
> 
> i use both, depending upon where i am.



Yeah, I meant that there would be more of a preference by infantry guys for these boots, so they are more inclined to buy them!

BTW, could you clear up that issue in ISSB thread.


----------



## Kompromat

Rangers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistani police force takes part in a full dress rehearsal for the upcoming general elections next week, in Lahore, Pakistan, on Saturday, May 4, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## viper46

sir jee all

i have done b.e in electronics ... when ever i see Pakistan rangers sindh add they recruit from general duty sub inspector and required qualification is fsc, and this is the highest post from which they recruit.. i have concern about what is the grade equivalent of sub inspector rangers as compare to Pakistan army or what in the BPS 11,12,13,14??? and will there be a chance for me to get promote quickly if i join... i love it man when ever i see them in full gears my blood pressure crosses mach 3  
kindly shed search light on this


----------



## Amaa'n

Aeronaut said:


>



will someone please explain to me why is he holding the gun this way? is it me or there is something wrong with this posture......i have never seen anyone firing in this position


----------



## Argus Panoptes

A.Rafay said:


> Pakistani police force takes part in a full dress rehearsal for the upcoming general elections next week, in Lahore, Pakistan, on Saturday, May 4, 2013.



No helmets while riding motorcycles? Isn't that the law?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> will someone please explain to me why is he holding the gun this way? is it me or there is something wrong with this posture......i have never seen anyone firing in this position



Hes just posing...


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hes just posing...


well tell this guy he looks stupid....better go and do his job rather than taking snaps outside his home


----------



## Xeric

balixd said:


> well tell this guy he looks stupid....better go and do his job rather than taking snaps outside his home





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hes just posing...


It's a firing posture while one is exercising fire and move especially in FIBUA, though it's another story that he is screwing with both his posture and uniform


----------



## Amaa'n

Xeric said:


> It's a firing posture while one is exercising fire and move especially in FIBUA, though it's another story that he is screwing with both his posture and uniform



but spreading out arms like wings, it stresses out the pectoral muscles, I can feel the pain in arms when I make posture like this......


----------



## Xeric

balixd said:


> but spreading out arms like wings, it stresses out the pectoral muscles, I can feel the pain in arms when I make posture like this......



The various postures are there to provide you with ease and improve your accuracy, provided you do it right. This guy, well aint doing it right!


----------



## Amaa'n

Xeric said:


> The various postures are there to provide you with ease and improve your accuracy, provided you do it right. This guy, well aint doing it right!



is this what you are talking about? I remember watching We are Soliders documentary and during Infantry ATC I noticed troops moving with same posture


----------



## Xeric

balixd said:


> is this what you are talking about? I remember watching We are Soliders documentary and during Infantry ATC I noticed troops moving with same posture



Yo.........


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Xeric said:


> Ordnance supplied for Jawans, ofcourse officers buy their own.
> 
> 
> As officers purchases their kit so they may chose these shoes. There is a division among the soldiers whether to have these shoes or not, the decision is pending with the COAS after consent of all field formations is received.



do officers have to buy the other equipment like helmets and googles and other equipment?
or is it supplied


----------



## Xeric

GHOST RIDER said:


> do officers have to buy the other equipment like helmets and googles and other equipment?
> or is it supplied



Helmets, weapons are issued, rest everything is purchased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Armstrong said:


> @Xeric @nuclearpak @Last Hope @Abu Zolfiqar @DESERT FIGHTER - Don't you guys think that the Paramilitary Forces should have their own Officer Structure & if not why not ?



Bhai jan, baray pyar say aik request hai...

COuld you make a separate thread in dedicated paramilitary subsection under Army section? This is a images thread...thread would also ensure greater participation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Can anyone ID the handgun?
@DESERT FIGHTER @RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ID this indigenous armoured truck or whatever:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Can anyone ID the handgun?
> @DESERT FIGHTER @RescueRanger



Could be a Zigana or Sarsilmaz .. not sure though.. only thing visible is the grip.


----------



## Reddawn

Xeric From the pics recently posted I have noticed that units are increasingly being equipped with Kevlar helmets. I know there was a plan to phase them in, funds permitting, but is it safe to assume that most if not all units in the PA, FC and Rangers now field kevlar helmets?

Furthermore, are the helmets produced by AWC or are they imports?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Could be a Zigana or Sarsilmaz .. not sure though.. only thing visible is the grip.



Its the Taurus 24/7 G2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib




----------



## Amaa'n

Reddawn said:


> Its the Taurus 24/7 G2


no i believe its Zigana T. Look at the hogue like grip and stainless steel drip. 24/7 is polymer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> no i believe its Zigana T. Look at the hogue like grip and stainless steel drip. 24/7 is polymer



Yes sir, from that angle is looks like a Zigana T or F model.


----------



## RescueRanger

SSU Karachi





Elite Punjab 
Pakistan Elite Force Commandos Action By No Fear (Elite Force Pakistan) - YouTube

Elite KPK:
Pakistan Elite Force Khyber News Report By No Fear(Elite Force Pakistan) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

Islamabad ATS (This is a very old video I think Woman Basic Batch No.2)
Pakistani Women Join Special Anti-Terror Forces - YouTube

http://youtu.be/g_SSaNiBpFQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Anti terrorist Training Batch 5 (3) AJK - YouTube
ATS AJK

Elite Lahore Passing out Demo 2011
http://youtu.be/G3rUMKMfEvc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Assignment Rescue 1122 Part 1/3 (6th March 2013) - YouTube
Assignment Rescue 1122 Part 2/3 (6th March 2013) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Pakistan Rangers Sindh official web site

http://pakistanrangerssindh.org/


----------



## RescueRanger

Rescue 1122 Clean UP Lahore Campaign:






Rescue 1122 MFR: Medical First Response Instructors:





Rescue 1122 Director General : Dr. Rizwan Naseer (A Great Man)





New Fleet of Ambulances (Rawalpindi)





Oil Tanker Fire in KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RescueRanger

KPK Rescue Officer demonstrates the use of a Snake Eye Search Cam to the visiting delegation from the US Consulate. 





KPK Rescue 1122 Paramedic administers a oxygen cannula to a casualty of a trench collapse. 





Rescue 1122 trainees undergoing airways management training:





Assisting in evacuation of locals form Muzzafargarh.





Benjamin "Ben" Glimour visiting LOS (Emergency Services Academy, Lahore)




Benjamin Gilmour 
Filmmaker and Paramedic

"Cultural bridges and understanding are the best foundation to alleviate human suffering".

Australian paramedic and accomplished filmmaker, Benjamin Gilmour, navigated the often chaotic ambulance services of the cities of Pakistan to complete a study of pre-hospital care in the country. Reporting on his return in February 2010, he described how security issues forced him to shift focus from the tribal areas of Pakistan to the cities. Benjamin assisted in training of ambulance officers, consulted on the development of services, and identified challenges in improving the quality of care provided.

Benjamin was previously involved in the development of the first advanced life support ambulance service in Lahore, Pakistan. He is also director of &#8220;Son of a Lion&#8221; &#8211; winner of the Independent Spirit Award in 2008. The film also won Best Music at the Inside Film Awards in 2008 and the soundtrack was nominated for an ARIA award in 2009.
Watch his award winning video report:
Asialink - Asialink Dunlop Project Ben Gilmour reports from Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger

Some pictures from my own collection: Training of security staff at Islamabad Police Training School.

*Course Introductions*



[/IMG]

*Class Room Lectures*









*Fire Safety Lecture*





*Basic Life Support Practicals*









*Chief Instructor giving a lecture*





Weapon Handling / NSP, LMFT, ****/Hook/Look Etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RescueRanger

Stoppage Drills





Cover & Concealment & Cutting the Pie Tactics:

















Shooting on the Move: Shotgun

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger

Tactical Pistol









Vehicle Inspections









--------------------------------- Some other training -------------------------------------
Use of Force Training & Compliance





Rapid De-Bus under contact, and detaining protesters... 




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lyari operation By Rangers and Police*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tehmasib

@rescuerange Training of security staff at Islamabad Police Training School.

how you get these pic dear.....i was there when the course was running.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Tehmasib said:


> @rescuerange Training of security staff at Islamabad Police Training School.
> 
> how you get these pic dear.....



Because i was one of the trainers on the course?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tehmasib

RescueRanger said:


> Because i was one of the trainers on the course?



Are you in any pic.....??? I knows all instrs which are in pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Tehmasib said:


> Are you in any pic.....??? I knows all instrs which are in pic



Clearly you don't, cuz I'm in several of them. Next time your at Police lines ask Akmal Sahib about Niazi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Wow. we have a commando here. 

Muskil waqt
commando shakt.

Peace



RescueRanger said:


> Clearly you don't, cuz I'm in several of them. Next time your at Police lines ask Akmal Sahib about Niazi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

@RescueRanger, is any training given these days for the folks standing on the 'nakas'? Something like terrorist ID techniques, search techniques, PR training etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> @RescueRanger, is any training given these days for the folks standing on the 'nakas'? Something like terrorist ID techniques, search techniques, PR training etc?



Sir constables will undergo recruit training then the normal training progression at sihalla and PTS. After which they also have acces to additional courses, the police you see at naka's are from capital security police and the ones at te embassy's are from diplomatic protection department. Both receive training in security an protection course, in addition to this they can undergo VPF: VIP/venue protection force or RPF: Route protection force. 

Jawans will also get a briefing from their respective station house officer at high alert status. There is still a lot I room for improvement, mainly in observational skills, physical search & use of force.

Soft skills such as PR are taught but touched upon. Now human rights is taught and every station has a human rights officer, all media enquiries are routed via the piblic relations officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tehmasib

@RescueRanger why I am not....how you guess that.....first tells me you belong to Mianwali??? yeah I step forward there is WA.....and NA (I am trying to hide full name of instrs)


----------



## RescueRanger

Tehmasib said:


> @RescueRanger why I am not....how you guess that.....first tells me you belong to Mianwali??? yeah I step forward there is WA.....and NA (I am trying to hide full name of instrs)



There are 2 Niazi's in those pictures both of which are instructors one of them is me. And if you are involved with PTS then you would know what W's new position is? It's not instructor anymore .

If you know the instructors they can tell you who I am an what I do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Clearly you don't, cuz I'm in several of them. Next time your at Police lines ask Akmal Sahib about Niazi



.....always thought you must be in your late 40s or perhaps early 50s, but looking at the pix, i guess i was wrong....
If you are in ISB, would like to meet you in person as i live in westridge.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

RescueRanger said:


> There are 2 Niazi's in those pictures both of which are instructors one of them is me. And if you are involved with PTS then you would know what W's new position is? It's not instructor anymore .
> 
> If you know the instructors they can tell you who I am an what I do!



Sir Jee,, Mai sifaarish hi dhoond raha tha kisi baray sahaab ki,,, shukaar app mil gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> .....always thought you must be in your late 40s or perhaps early 50s, but looking at the pix, i guess i was wrong....
> If you are in ISB, would like to meet you in person as i live in westridge.....



Sir I have sent you a pm on that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

mafiya said:


> Sir Jee,, Mai sifaarish hi dhoond raha tha kisi baray sahaab ki,,, shukaar app mil gaye



Meri sefarish sey ap Barey masla mey phaso gey, but if you ever need free first aid training, I will happily share that with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

@rescueranger lets see what happen tomorrow....


----------



## RescueRanger

Tehmasib said:


> @rescueranger lets see what happen tomorrow....



Now what is that supposed to mean.... Anyway hope you find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> Now what is that supposed to mean.... Anyway hope you find the answers you are looking for.



He is going to pull off a maneuver on you which you taught him!!!

Ustad-Shagird practical interaction!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> He is going to pull off a maneuver on you which you taught him!!!
> 
> Ustad-Shagird practical interaction!!!



He will have to find me first ....


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> --------------------------------
> Use of Force Training & Compliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid De-Bus under contact, and detaining protesters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In the first pic, who are those in the green camo?

In the second pic, who is the guy in the grey BDU on the left? 

I mean the units of those guys...are they also Police?


----------



## RescueRanger

Anyway here are some golden oldie's: me and Director BDS training Afghan Police Officers at NPA Islamabad:


























*Me with Colonel Saifullah of ANPF from Kabul:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> He will have to find me first ....



Woh toh kar hi lia hoga!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> In the first pic, who are those in the green camo?
> 
> In the second pic, who is the guy in the grey BDU on the left?
> 
> I mean the units of those guys...are they also Police?



They one leaning over in green camo in the first picture on the front is me. The chap in grey in the second picture with the shotgun is a another ATS Instructor. The ATS Instructors assigned to ICITAP: International Criminal Investigative Training Assistance Program, wear grey fatigues which are provided by the Amrikans.



nuclearpak said:


> Woh toh kar hi lia hoga!



They seek him here, they seek him there
Those Frenchies seek him everywhere
Is he in heaven or is he in hell?
That demned elusive Pimpernel  

Easier said than done...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> They one leaning over in green camo in the first picture on the front is me. The chap in grey in the second picture with the shotgun is a another ATS Instructor. The ATS Instructors assigned to ICITAP: International Criminal Investigative Training Assistance Program, wear grey fatigues which are provided by the Amrikans.



So by the looks of it, Instructors also actively take part in these training regimes. To serve as a model to the others I believe and show them how it's done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> Clearly you don't, cuz I'm in several of them. Next time your at Police lines ask Akmal Sahib about Niazi



Sir jeee kuch mujhe na-cheeez ke liyee koi Summer Course haii aap logoon kaa ?


----------



## Jango

Armstrong said:


> Sir jeee kuch mujhe na-cheeez ke liyee koi Summer Course haii aap logoon kaa ?



Actually that is a very good idea. 

Police should organize a short 2 month crash course in basic self defence...

But the flipside to that is that a terrorist can also become part of the program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

nuclearpak said:


> Actually that is a very good idea.
> 
> Police should organize a short 2 month crash course in basic self defence...
> 
> But the flipside to that is that a terrorist can also become part of the program.



Thoraa sa kaaam karnaa pareii gaa but a basic background check could be used as a filter with a more thorough background check applied to those on whom something a bit fishy comes up !


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Armstrong said:


> Thoraa sa kaaam karnaa pareii gaa but a basic background check could be used as a filter with a more thorough background check applied to those on whom something a bit fishy comes up !



So what will be the cost of buying a good basic background check? Two thousand? Five thousand?

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> They one leaning over in green camo in the first picture on the front is me. The chap in grey in the second picture with the shotgun is a another ATS Instructor. The ATS Instructors assigned to ICITAP: International Criminal Investigative Training Assistance Program, wear grey fatigues which are provided by the Amrikans.



Mind me asking sir but what kind of martial arts are they teaching to ATS guys? is it still taekwondo or we have moved on to somethinbg more practical and lethal?


----------



## Amaa'n

Argus Panoptes said:


> So what will be the cost of buying a good basic background check? Two thousand? Five thousand?



1000 rs agar banda khud mojood hai agar nahin hai khud banda tou phir sirf 2000rs

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Armstrong

Argus Panoptes said:


> So what will be the cost of buying a good basic background check? Two thousand? Five thousand?



I dunno !  

Running my name in the NADRA Database, having me provide the attestation of my ID Documents by the Local Police Station in my area of residence & ID from the last Institution I attended or Workplace - A tad excessive but doable !


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> Sir jeee kuch mujhe na-cheeez ke liyee koi Summer Course haii aap logoon kaa ?



Sir good idea, the police do a summer school for children via CIPS: Capital Institute of Professional Sciences Islamabad


There is no course for civilian adults, one idea was proposed by an excellent instructor a retired SSG major who proposed civilian police academy for general public to build relationship and teach civilians skills like safe driving, first aid, self defense etc... but it was not approved because of the threat posed by other elements getting such training. 


On a related noted. If you are interested in real street self defense, i can highly recommend Krav Maga. It is by far the most practical self defense system that i have come across and one of the best instructors on the subject is located in your home town. He has his dojo in Gulberg i think.

He details are:

Shahbaz Ali Khan - 0315-6275743

Hope that helps.. 

If you want first aid training, that can be easily arranged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

balixd said:


> Mind me asking sir but what kind of martial arts are they teaching to ATS guys? is it still taekwondo or we have moved on to somethinbg more practical and lethal?



I've heard that they've started teaching them Pehalvani & even take care of their food needs ! Apneii @RescueRanger Bhai bhii rooooz subhaaa 5 Liter Lassi aur 3 Plates of Nihari khaa kar exercise khataam karteiin hain !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Mind me asking sir but what kind of martial arts are they teaching to ATS guys? is it still taekwondo or we have moved on to somethinbg more practical and lethal?



*Karatedo*, but they also learn KM from a few good instructors who are civilian like me and come to teach. Sindh SSU learns KM as part of their initial training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> Sir good idea, the police do a summer school for children via CIPS: Capital Institute of Professional Sciences Islamabad
> 
> 
> There is no course for civilian adults, one idea was proposed by an excellent instructor a retired SSG major who proposed civilian police academy for general public to build relationship and teach civilians skills like safe driving, first aid, self defense etc... but it was not approved because of the threat posed by other elements getting such training.
> 
> 
> On a related noted. If you are interested in real street self defense, i can highly recommend Krav Maga. It is by far the most practical self defense system that i have come across and one of the best instructors on the subject is located in your home town. He has his dojo in Gulberg i think.
> 
> He details are:
> 
> Shahbaz Ali Khan - 0315-6275743
> 
> Hope that helps..
> 
> If you want first aid training, that can be easily arranged.



Sir jeee kisssii Molvi Sahib ko pataa chalaa na inn Khan Sahib ka & his Krav Maga - The Maulana would sh*t bricks ! 

Sir I think I can handle myself reasonably well against mugs but Krav Maga would really help ! However at this time I'm thinking more along the lines of non-violent constructive skills; the first aid thing that you mentioned sounds good ! Anything more like that ?


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> I dunno !
> 
> Running my name in the NADRA Database, having me provide the attestation of my ID Documents by the Local Police Station in my area of residence & ID from the last Institution I attended or Workplace - A tad excessive but doable !



If only our police was this efficient to kya bat hoti. In essence a character certificate from Special Branch and a visit by a local taftashi officer to your mohalla should be sufficient, private companies like telenor etc use Verysis & Criminal Records Search from a company called Dataflow: Dataflow Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Armstrong said:


> I dunno !
> 
> Running my name in the NADRA Database, having me provide the attestation of my ID Documents by the Local Police Station in my area of residence & ID from the last Institution I attended or Workplace - A tad excessive but doable !



Sir aap barey bholay lagtay hein. I was asking about "buying" a good check "aal killear" as @balixd clearly understood:



balixd said:


> 1000 rs agar banda khud mojood hai agar nahin hai khud banda tou phir sirf 2000rs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> *Karatedo*, but they also learn KM from a few good instructors who are civilian like me and come to teach. Sindh SSU learns KM as part of their initial training.



Sir tou are you saying that I won't be able to kick your buttt if I sparred with you ? That is blasphemy !  

Ba-shart-e ke aap waaapis mareiin geiii nahin mein aaap ke charooon tabuq roshan kar dooon gaa in a fist fight !


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> Sir jeee kisssii Molvi Sahib ko pataa chalaa na inn Khan Sahib ka & his Krav Maga - The Maulana would sh*t bricks !
> 
> Sir I think I can handle myself reasonably well against mugs but Krav Maga would really help ! However at this time I'm thinking more along the lines of non-violent constructive skills; the first aid thing that you mentioned sounds good ! Anything more like that ?



You are in Lahore, call your local Community Liaison officer from Rescue 1122 and ask to join their rescue volunteer program, you will learn valuable life saving skills such as first aid, fire safety, traffic management and team work. They also do a community focused program called Community Action for Disaster Response (CADRE) if you know a few friends in your mohalla and want to get them involved?

Good citizenship and you will be helping nation building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Argus Panoptes said:


> Sir aap barey bholay lagtay hein. I was asking about "buying" a good check "aal killear" as @balixd clearly understood:



Sir asal mein meinnn apneiii Quaid ki tarhaan asool pasand hooon...aiseiii cheezein mereii zehan mein bhi nahin aaatinnn !


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> Sir tou are you saying that I won't be able to kick your buttt if I sparred with you ? That is blasphemy !
> 
> Ba-shart-e ke aap waaapis mareiin geiii nahin mein aaap ke charooon tabuq roshan kar dooon gaa in a fist fight !



Sir je, i am a Medic first and fighter second. Violence is a last resort and i prefer using tactical communication vs physical force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> You are in Lahore, call your local Community Liaison officer from Rescue 1122 and ask to join their rescue volunteer program, you will learn valuable life saving skills such as first aid, fire safety, traffic management and team work. They also do a community focused program called Community Action for Disaster Response (CADRE) if you know a few friends in your mohalla and want to get them involved?
> 
> Good citizenship and you will be helping nation building.



There website doesn't mention any of this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> There website doesn't mention any of this ?


The website is very poorly designed, its a new initiative: Rescue 1122 organizes Training Course for Disaster Response

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

RescueRanger said:


> The website is very poorly designed, its a new initiative: Rescue 1122 organizes Training Course for Disaster Response



*Niazi Bhai*, yeh thoraa sa unclear sa lugg rahaa haii ! Is it sort of a proper class or are you on-call or something ? I ask because I've got my classes in the evening & after Eid I plan on doing a 4-6 month Long Internship that I've already, almost, inshallah, managed to secure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Armstrong said:


> Sir asal mein meinnn apneiii Quaid ki tarhaan asool pasand hooon...aiseiii cheezein mereii zehan mein bhi nahin aaatinnn !



Ever needed the character certificate? Or acquired a firearm license?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> *Niazi Bhai*, yeh thoraa sa unclear sa lugg rahaa haii ! Is it sort of a proper class or are you on-call or something ? I ask because I've got my classes in the evening & after Eid I plan on doing a 4-6 month Long Internship that I've already, almost, inshallah, managed to secure.



Nope you will only respond if there is a large scale disaster like earthquake, flood etc... You will not be called out to terrorist incidents like bombings or shootings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> *Karatedo*, but they also learn KM from a few good instructors who are civilian like me and come to teach. Sindh SSU learns KM as part of their initial training.



Karatedo ?  never heard of it ....but its good to know that we have adopted KM, may I suggest you guys look into Systema too, its russian MA,taught to Spetsnaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

KPK: Training of Mansehra Search and Rescue Team:
































balixd said:


> Karatedo ?  never heard of it ....but its good to know that we have adopted KM, may I suggest you guys look into Systema too, its russian MA,taught to Spetsnaz



Never seen this badge on a chillar:





http://www.skifworld.com/karate-do.php

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

balixd said:


> Ever needed the character certificate? Or acquired a firearm license?



Nope & Nope ! But I've gone to the Local Courts countless times for an affidavit of one thing or the other or have stood in the sweltering heat at the local Traffic Police Office to get a license - Didn't bribe my way in but instead stood the 3-4 hours it took to get it done.



RescueRanger said:


> Nope you will only respond if there is a large scale disaster like earthquake, flood etc... You will not be called out to terrorist incidents like bombings or shootings.



Nahin nahin *Niazi Bhai*, I meant in reference to the 'training' part ! Naturally they wouldn't call me in case of a Natural Disaster without giving me some kind of prior training before - Do you know what the program structure of that usually is ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

balixd said:


> Karatedo ?  never heard of it ....but its good to know that we have adopted KM, may I suggest you guys look into Systema too, its russian MA,taught to Spetsnaz



What about Grappling or Wingchun Boxing ?  

My legs are as good as useless....I can't remember the last time I used them in a fight - They end up throwing me completely off-balance so I've only ever used my fists !  

Phir @RescueRanger Bhai - Kaun siiii Martial Arts do you recommend ?  

And the guy you recommended - How good is he ? I ask because I know around 2-3 dojos operating in Lahore where they claim to teach everything from something called Kyokushin Karate to MMA & what not - Naturally I've not been very impressed when I visited them !


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> KPK: Training of Mansehra Search and Rescue Team:
> 
> 
> http://www.skifworld.com/karate-do.php


No, never saw that .....btw that is impressive sir....


----------



## Amaa'n

Armstrong said:


> What about Grappling or Wingchun Boxing ?
> 
> My legs are as good as useless....I can't remember the last time I used them in a fight - They end up throwing me completely off-balance so I've only ever used my fists !
> 
> Phir @RescueRanger Bhai - Kaun siiii Martial Arts do you recommend ?
> 
> And the guy you recommended - How good is he ? I ask because I know around 2-3 dojos operating in Lahore where they claim to teach everything from something called Kyokushin Karate to MMA & what not - Naturally I've not been very impressed when I visited them !



Personal suggestion stick with KM, if you want grappling than ju jitsu, this is better for leas or security guys as used to restraint easily. However muai thai is good too.....better use of elbows and knews, if you have a huge built and have trouble jumping around than stick with ju jitsu....MMA is mix of BjJ,MT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

balixd said:


> Personal suggestion stick with KM, if you want grappling than ju jitsu, this is better for leas or security guys as used to restraint easily. However muai thai is good too.....better use of elbows and knews, if you have a *huge built and have trouble jumping around than stick with ju jitsu*....MMA is mix of BjJ,MT



Sounds like me; I've got terrible eye to foot coordination, terrible reflexes, horrible stamina but truck loads of strength (due to power lifting), I can use my fists quite well because I used to occasionally box when I was young & I can take a lot of beating because thats how I learned to box - Was never quick...never had the stamina to through a combination of punches endlessly so I used to let the other person come in close, throw his punches & then give me a few openings to throw a hook or an upper-cut - Most of the time, against amateurs like myself, that worked quite well but the good boxers would jump around me in circles & rarely did I beat anyone of them.


----------



## RescueRanger

Armstrong said:


> Nope & Nope ! But I've gone to the Local Courts countless times for an affidavit of one thing or the other or have stood in the sweltering heat at the local Traffic Police Office to get a license - Didn't bribe my way in but instead stood the 3-4 hours it took to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Nahin nahin *Niazi Bhai*, I meant in reference to the 'training' part ! Naturally they wouldn't call me in case of a Natural Disaster without giving me some kind of prior training before - Do you know what the program structure of that usually is ?



For Cadre the training is lengthy but you can do the Basic Life Support Certificate course which is only 1 day and you get a nice little certificate to put in your cv:






With regards to the SD, go with KM it is a really nice balanced self defense system. There are other teachers in Pakistan who will teach KM, just google KM pakistan, i am sure will find find a couple in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

And to think you doubted who i was 

Now that you are satisfied, please may i request that you remove the name of my employer, as it poses a direct security risk to me and my employer. 

Cheers!


----------



## Jango

@Tehmasib, so what do you do? A student in the Police Academy?


----------



## Tehmasib

@nuclearpak I am retd dear moderator....I am in 50s


----------



## Jango

Tehmasib said:


> @nuclearpak I am retd dear moderator....I am in 50s



O...baba jee ban gaye ho!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

RescueRanger said:


> And to think you doubted who i was
> 
> Now that you are satisfied, please may i request that you remove the name of my employer, as it poses a direct security risk to me and my employer.
> 
> Cheers!


I have no doubt....I was curies when you say "" from my own collections" that's fine for me and if you see something wrong in my post please remove....in the end Ramzan Mubarik



nuclearpak said:


> O...baba jee ban gaye ho!



I proud that I served for my country....my son is in PMA...yar I am happy man

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

Tehmasib said:


> I have no doubt....I was curies when you say "" from my own collections" that's fine for me and if you see something wrong in my post please remove....in the end Ramzan Mubarik
> 
> 
> 
> I proud that I served for my country....my son is in PMA...yar I am happy man



Ramadan Mubarak sir, god bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Elite force:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Tehmasib Thank you for your service sir, from a grateful citizen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Elite force:*



Shouldn't elite force have helmets??


----------



## Fieldmarshal

A.Rafay said:


> Shouldn't elite force have helmets??



if he is not wearing it its his own choice, u cant force some one to wear it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Poor guys .... n mofo politicos!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

All deputed to VIP duty... Such a lanat our culture is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

RescueRanger said:


> All deputed to VIP duty... Such a lanat our culture is...



VIPs dartey boat ziada hain


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


I never understood this step up, carrying two pistols. I mean why would you need back up for your secondary weapon. Though i never seen this in the field in Pakistan but had the chance to see Some of brits doing same. Have a look at this pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> All deputed to VIP duty... Such a lanat our culture is...



This is what i have been saying, these guys train hard, so much resources spent on them, and all they get to do is protect the big wigs. For 5 years i saw a hilux full of elite police personnel (4-5) outside ijaz ul haq home in rwp 24/7. The squad on his personal detail was different, this particular one was parked outside the house all the time, be it juma or eid, this pisses me off. They need to be put to better use

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

balixd said:


> I never understood this step up, carrying two pistols. I mean why would you need back up for your secondary weapon. Though i never seen this in the field in Pakistan but had the chance to see Some of brits doing same. Have a look at this pic



it is not a backup more of a ease of access the placement on thigh and on chest r for two different reasons.remember pistol is the quickest reaction you can give in a situation thus the placement on thigh where your hand normally stays. the one on chest is for when your Primary weapon goes out of ammo and u have to react quickly at that time your hane is nearest to the chest placement and you can take your gun without moving your hand away from target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> I never understood this step up, carrying two pistols. I mean why would you need back up for your secondary weapon. Though i never seen this in the field in Pakistan but had the chance to see Some of brits doing same. Have a look at this pic



Ease of access to put it simply, especially useful if you are in a vehicle where movement can be restricted by seat position, boy armour etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> it is not a backup more of a ease of access the placement on thigh and on chest r for two different reasons.remember pistol is the quickest reaction you can give in a situation thus the placement on thigh where your hand normally stays. the one on chest is for when your Primary weapon goes out of ammo and u have to react quickly at that time your hane is nearest to the chest placement and you can take your gun without moving your hand away from target.



That would make sense, but i have seen personnel with single pistol with both placements, some like it on the chest/kevlar and some like it on the thigh, matter of preference. But two pistols does seems a bit odd.


----------



## alibaz

Rangers during recent rains in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Lol thanks for this antique pic..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

The antique pic is of border rangers...they are still like this with a BP vest.

The pic you posted ia of FC I think.

Btw, the Ranger guy in Islamabad epiaode with the Dragunov was looking really bad @$$...I'll try and find a picture. Headset, helmet, dragon skin, knee and elbow pads etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nuclearpak said:


> The antique pic is of border rangers...they are still like this with a BP vest.
> 
> The pic you posted ia of FC I think.
> 
> Btw, the Ranger guy in Islamabad epiaode with the Dragunov was looking really bad @$$...I'll try and find a picture. Headset, helmet, dragon skin, knee and elbow pads etc.



I know the guys are FC.. lol my father commanded an FC militia for 2 damn years... as for rangers.. nah their uniforms have been "modified",kee n elbow pads,gloves and ballistic helmets have been issued etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ranger with some kid:

















PULCE:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jawad444

So nice Pics Pakistan Police and ranger I love Pakistani forces. I love you.


----------



## Zarvan

Which guns is this @Aeronaut @Imran Khan @Oscar @nuclearpak and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

its Accuracy International AWM also called AWSM and guys are from Special Operations Command Spain


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> its Accuracy International AWM also called AWSM and guys are from Special Operations Command Spain



Mr why are they wearing Pakistan Rangers Uniform ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> Mr why are they wearing Pakistan Rangers Uniform ?



lolzz we own this desert camo ? i think 100+ countries use this camo


spanish commandos in action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Protecting the mosques!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Police Ranks*











KPK Elite Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI 28-aug-13: Police officials busy in search operation against criminals of Lyari Gangs in Kharadar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Police officials stand alert to avoid untoward incidents.*






*PESHAWAR: Pakistan Army soldiers & policemen busy in BDS outside a polling station during the country's by-election in NA-1 constituency.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistani paramilitary soldiers stand guard outside the anti-terrorist court during Pakistan's ex-military ruler Pervez Musharraf's appearance at the court in Rawalpindi on August 20, 2013.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Karachi Police on a operation against criminals near Safari Park in the Madu Goth area in Karachi*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Police guard stand alert at Quetta Chaman high way for the squad of the NATO supply after crossed into Pakistani side of the Pak-Afghan border towards for Karachi port.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

[video]https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1238779_504571759635633_1684604882_n.jpg[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI: Sep07 &#8211; Ranger personnel returning back after search operation at Yousaf Plaza near Shahrah-e-Pakistan in the port city.






KARACHI: Sep07 &#8211; Ranger person talks to bike rider during operation at Yousaf Plaza near Shahrah-e-Pakistan in the port city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

KARACHI: September 11 - Ranger personnel alert to avert any untoward incident during operation at Leyari.






yo bitches!!
Rangers officials showing seized weapon recovered during raid against criminals and miscreants in Pathan Colony of Site area, during a press conference at Company Headquarters in Orangi Town Karachi on Tuesday, September 10, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

At over 7 feet tall, the tallest Pakistani soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut @WebMaster @Oscar @nuclearpak @Icarus @Xeric @Talon @A.Rafay @Areesh @Spring Onion @ramapage @AUz @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @jaibi @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan @Armstrong @Awesome @Secur @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Armstrong

@Zarvan - Maulana you're not against women participation in the Police/Ranger Force ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Armstrong said:


> @Zarvan - Maulana you're not against women participation in the Police/Ranger Force ?



They Should not be in front line but they after 12th class every boy should be given 6 months compulsory training and it should be a choice for women weather they want to take this training or not

and in case of attack if need arises than Jihad becomes farz on men women and even children because we have to hunt down the enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Oscar @nuclearpak @Icarus @Xeric @Talon @A.Rafay @Areesh @Spring Onion @ramapage @AUz @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @jaibi @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan @Armstrong @Awesome @Secur @Irfan Baloch



You tag me to see pics tht I HAD POSTED WEEKS AGO OR MAYBE MONTHS AGO!... ITS A REPOST JUST LIKE ALL YOUR OTHER PICS... EVEN YOUR NEW POSTS/PICS IN THIS THREAD HAVE BEEN POSTED BY GUESS WHO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed with his men..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tacticool

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed with his men..



Send these men to syria. They'll cause a hell to hizzis and SAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Send these men to syria. They'll cause a hell to hizzis and SAA



Lets sort out our own mess before thinking abt others..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Informant

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Send these men to syria. They'll cause a hell to hizzis and SAA



How about we clean our own backyard against these similar Muslim fanatics TTP and Al-Qaeda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Send these men to syria. They'll cause a hell to hizzis and SAA



And why do we need to send our boys to fight in Syria, we are against takfiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rangers:






Elite Force training pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

New Bikes for CRT Team (Islamabad)


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistani security personnel carry an injured gunman after a standoff with police in Islamabad on August 15, 2013. Police in Pakistan capital Islamabad arrested late on August 15 a man armed with two automatic guns after more than five hours of a standoff, police said. The gunman was shot in the legs by police commandoes after a negotiator jumped over the gunman to disarm him during talks, but the gunman tried to escape and opened fire.





Pakistani policemen check commuters at security check point in Peshawar on November 2, 2013 following the killing of Taliban leader Hakimullah Mehsud in a US drone attack in the Pakistan tribal region. The Pakistan Taliban's supreme ruling council met on November 2, to choose a new leader after a US drone strike killed Hakimullah Mehsud, a decision seen as critical to the fate of peace talks with the government. Mehsud, who had a 5 million dollar US government bounty on him, was buried late November 1 after being killed along with four associates when a drone targeted his car in a compound in North Waziristan tribal district.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Police officials showing weapons which recovered from arrested criminals of Tehreek-e-Taliban during a raid, at DIG East office in Karachi on Wednesday, November 06, 2013. 





Crane machine is being used to place container in front of Imambargah Babul Ilm as security is beefed up due to Ashra Majalis of Muharramul Haram. 




Rangers officials stand alert for snap checking as the security has been tightening due to Moharram-ul-Haram, near Lines Area in Karachi on Tuesday, November 05, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Policemen collecting evidence from the site after a bank robbery in Buffer Zone Area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Equipped with a 9mmsubmachine gun MP-5 this female Pakistani Police members can easily handle their patrol and security Duty or any traffic jam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistani soldiers stand guard in front of a long queue of internally displaced people voters awaiting their turn to cast their votes outside a polling station in Pakistan's largest refugee camp, Jalozai, some 35 kms outside Peshawar on May 11, 2013. Pakistanis queued up to vote in landmark elections on May 11, defying Taliban attacks to cast their ballots in polls marking a historic democratic transition for the nuclear-armed state. AFP PHOTO / A. MAJEED (Photo credit should read A. MAJEED/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:11 May 2013











Pakistani soldiers stand guard in front of a long queue of internally displaced people voters awaiting their turn to cast their votes outside a polling station in Pakistan's largest refugee camp, Jalozai, some 35 kms outside Peshawar on May 11, 2013. Pakistanis queued up to vote in landmark elections on May 11, defying Taliban attacks to cast their ballots in polls marking a historic democratic transition for the nuclear-armed state. AFP PHOTO / A. MAJEED (Photo credit should read A. MAJEED/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:11 May 2013








A Pakistan security personel stands guard as a convoy of Internally Displaced Persons journey to their home town after an army operation against militants was completed at the Kuram Agency, in Parachamkani on June 29, 2013. Pakistan assured Britain's visiting prime minister on June 30 that it would promote peace efforts in neighbouring Afghanistan as the West pushes for talks with the Taliban ahead of NATO's withdrawal. AFP PHOTO/A MAJEED (Photo credit should read A Majeed/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created: 29 Jun 2013






A Pakistani paramilitary soldier stands guard in front of seized bomb-making material in Shahkas village in Khyber district close to Peshawar, the capital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province on August 25, 2013, where forces are bogged down fighting militants. Pakistani paramilitary forces raided a house in the northwestern tribal belt on the Afghan border and seized up to 500 kilogrammes (1,100 pounds) of bomb-making material, an official said. AFP PHOTO/ Hasham AHMED (Photo credit should read HASHAM AHMED/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:25 Aug 2013







A Pakistani police commando patrols in the Eid Bazaar market ahead of the Muslim festivities of Eid al-Fitr, in Islamabad on August 7, 2013. Muslims around the world are preparing to celebrate the Eid al-Fitr holiday, which marks the end of the fasting month of Ramadan. AFP PHOTO / AAMIR QURESHI (Photo credit should read AAMIR QURESHI/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:07 Aug 2013






Pakistani police commandos stand guard as the convoy of former military ruler Pervez Musharraf arrives at the court in Rawalpindi on April 23, 2013. Musharraf appeared before an anti-terrorism court for the first time over the murder of former prime minister Benazir Bhutto. AFP PHOTO/Farooq NAEEM (Photo credit should read FAROOQ NAEEM/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:23 Apr 2013






Pakistani paramilitary soldiers cordon off a street as a black vehicle carrying former Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf returns to his residence after he appeared at an anti-terrorism court in Islamabad on April 23, 2013. Pakistan's former military ruler Pervez Musharraf has appeared before an anti-terrorism court over the murder of former prime minister Benazir Bhutto, officials said. Musharraf was driven to the court in Rawalpindi from his plush villa on the outskirts of Islamabad where he is serving a two-week arrest order for other charges dating back to his 1999-2008 rule. AFP PHOTO / AAMIR QURESHI (Photo credit should read AAMIR QURESHI/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:23 Apr 2013







Pakistani soldiers are deployed outside an anti-terrorism court before the police produce former Pakistani president Pervez Musharraf in Islamabad on April 20, 2013. A Pakistani anti-terrorism court on April 20 extended former military ruler Pervez Musharraf judicial remand to prison for two weeks for sacking judges during his rule, officials said. AFP PHOTO / AAMIR QURESHI (Photo credit should read AAMIR QURESHI/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:20 Apr 2013











Pakistani paramilitary soldiers stand guard outside the residence of former Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf after a court has declared Musharraf's house a sub-jail in Islamabad on April 20, 2013. A Pakistani court ordered former military ruler Pervez Musharraf to be remanded in custody for two weeks on Saturday but he will be allowed to stay at his plush villa, officials said. AFP PHOTO/ AAMIR QURESHI (Photo credit should read AAMIR QURESHI/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:20 Apr 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistani paramilitary soldiers arrive to cordon off the Sindh High Court building in Karachi on March 29, 2013, as former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf appears. A Pakistani lawyer threw a shoe at ex-dictator Pervez Musharraf as he walked to a court room to extend his bail on charges of conspiracy to murder and sacking judges. Musharraf, who returned home from four years in self-imposed exile, was in court to extend bail granted to him last week over the 2007 killing of Benazir Bhutto, the 2007 sacking of judges and the 2006 of a Baluch rebel leader. AFP PHOTO/ RIZWAN TABASSUM (Photo credit should read RIZWAN TABASSUM/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:29 Mar 2013






Pakistani paramilitary soldiers arrive to cordon off the Sindh High Court building in Karachi on March 29, 2013, as former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf appears. A Pakistani lawyer threw a shoe at ex-dictator Pervez Musharraf as he walked to a court room to extend his bail on charges of conspiracy to murder and sacking judges. Musharraf, who returned home from four years in self-imposed exile, was in court to extend bail granted to him last week over the 2007 killing of Benazir Bhutto, the 2007 sacking of judges and the 2006 of a Baluch rebel leader. AFP PHOTO/ RIZWAN TABASSUM (Photo credit should read RIZWAN TABASSUM/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:29 Mar 2013




*Punjab rangers equipment is the worst among paramiliatary forces!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## viper46

Rafi said:


> At over 7 feet tall, the tallest Pakistani soldier.



he seems like a boy 16 to 19 years of .. its mean he is going to grow more  ... may be he might be transferred to air defence to bring down drones from his hand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

*Islamabad Police...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

chauvunist said:


> *Islamabad Police...*



I like their 750cc cruisers better...


----------



## chauvunist

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I like their 750cc cruisers better...



Not an Expert in Bikes bro but this pic does look Cool...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

@DESERT FIGHTER - in past few years - Elite Police has come a very far place, they look much better and equiped now then they were back in days. it kills me when I see them on Security detail of big ups - the worst thing one can do to himself is go on a security detail after such a rigorous training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Elite Force training pic:



More like:






What the hell is he supposed to be, Flop Matrix? Seriously, what the hell? Breach of golden rules of weapon handling, not forgetting to mention; that he is looking like a complete C****IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Munir

Rescue ranger,
Nothing wrong with that picture. attack on the corner. If it is short range and you need to hit fast and with surprise I would do the same. A lot more freedom then mp5. Trust me. You do not want reloading and the penalty of more weight is zero.


----------



## Informant

Munir said:


> Rescue ranger,
> Nothing wrong with that picture. attack on the corner. If it is short range and you need to hit fast and with surprise I would do the same. A lot more freedom then mp5. Trust me. You do not want reloading and the penalty of more weight is zero.



That is not right at all, that position is not used for corner, the time it would take you to acquire a target would be sufficient enough for a tango to take you out, plus then shitty stance and head placement is surefire way of hitting anything. No brojesus, i disagree with your assessment. And it is easier to aquire targets on an SMG like MP5 than a glock, especially with red dots.

That stance in the pic is only used as a suppressing fire in a general direction. The ones we are used to seeing in Syrian war clips on the internet. Spray and pray.


----------



## RescueRanger

Munir said:


> Rescue ranger,
> Nothing wrong with that picture. attack on the corner. If it is short range and you need to hit fast and with surprise I would do the same. A lot more freedom then mp5. Trust me. You do not want reloading and the penalty of more weight is zero.


?

1. Nothing wrong? Please look at where the muzzles are pointed. First rule of weapon handling:
LMFT, so he is breaking the golden rule.

2. The man beneath his legs, this is topi drama usually reserved for passing out demo, it has no tactical importance

3. You would do the same, well then you too know very little about proper handling of a weapon

4. What attack on corner? What are you talking about

5. That is not the correct reloading position for stoppage, the correct procedure for a stoppage or switching to a sidearm is nothing like this

This picture gentlemen is a perfect example of the C****IA topi drama people think of after watching the matrix or some random John Woo film. This is not tactical weapon handling in the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Delegates with Dr.-Fehmida Mirza-Speaker National Assembly. Dignitaries at the Inauguration of 2nd Islamic Women Police Conference, Islamabad.





Pakistani Highways and Motorways Police Officers





Pakistani Police officer with her Indonesian counterparts.

A special thank you to Pakistan Police Magazine for the images.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

arghhh - his point is - why would you want to shoot yourself in the foot with the other gun??
also i dont agree with you on this corner shooting thing - last time i checked, this is not how you peek through and shoot from a croner - image the accuracy and the recoil



Munir said:


> Rescue ranger,
> Nothing wrong with that picture. attack on the corner. If it is short range and you need to hit fast and with surprise I would do the same. A lot more freedom then mp5. Trust me. You do not want reloading and the penalty of more weight is zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 10557
> 
> 
> Pakistani paramilitary soldiers arrive to cordon off the Sindh High Court building in Karachi on March 29, 2013, as former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf appears. A Pakistani lawyer threw a shoe at ex-dictator Pervez Musharraf as he walked to a court room to extend his bail on charges of conspiracy to murder and sacking judges. Musharraf, who returned home from four years in self-imposed exile, was in court to extend bail granted to him last week over the 2007 killing of Benazir Bhutto, the 2007 sacking of judges and the 2006 of a Baluch rebel leader. AFP PHOTO/ RIZWAN TABASSUM (Photo credit should read RIZWAN TABASSUM/AFP/Getty Images)
> Date created:29 Mar 2013
> 
> 
> View attachment 10558
> 
> Pakistani paramilitary soldiers arrive to cordon off the Sindh High Court building in Karachi on March 29, 2013, as former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf appears. A Pakistani lawyer threw a shoe at ex-dictator Pervez Musharraf as he walked to a court room to extend his bail on charges of conspiracy to murder and sacking judges. Musharraf, who returned home from four years in self-imposed exile, was in court to extend bail granted to him last week over the 2007 killing of Benazir Bhutto, the 2007 sacking of judges and the 2006 of a Baluch rebel leader. AFP PHOTO/ RIZWAN TABASSUM (Photo credit should read RIZWAN TABASSUM/AFP/Getty Images)
> Date created:29 Mar 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Punjab rangers equipment is the worst among paramiliatary forces!*



y one of the rangers have red piece of cloth tied in his left hand?? what is the meaning of this???


----------



## RescueRanger

viper46 said:


> y one of the rangers have red piece of cloth tied in his left hand?? what is the meaning of this???



Its' called a Brassard:





Comes in many colors and usually used to identify Military Police if red or can also be used to support qualification / unit badges:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Just a short video I made when i was bored on Rescue 1122.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


>



Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Hilary Clinton at Police Memorial flanked by Honor Guard. Rear left, former IGP: kaleem imam (best IG in Islamabad's history so far).





Crowd Control and Anti Riot Training - Police Lines, Islamabad.





ATS Training for Dynamic Entry - ATS Police Lines - Islamabad





ATS Islamabad - Dynamic Entry 





ATS Islamabad - Room Clearing.





ATS Islamabad - Field strip, clean and reassemble weapon.





ATS Islamabad - ATS Instructor coaches a SP during weapon handling re-qualification. *Note the ACOG scope.





ATS Islamabad - ATS instructors putting police officers through their paces during weapon reqal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> ATS Islamabad - ATS Instructor coaches a SP during weapon handling re-qualification. *Note the ACOG scope.



Note the weapon sir ji... G3S:


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Note the weapon sir ji... G3S:
> 
> View attachment 12436
> View attachment 12437



Sir jee G3S has been in SPG and ATS service for a while now, the ACOG sites are new, till now ATS were using relfex sights, all the good gear is hidden away in a cote, don't ask me why, I don't run things down there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Sir jee G3S has been in SPG and ATS service for a while now, the ACOG sites are new, till now ATS were using relfex sights, all the good gear is hidden away in a cote, don't ask me why, I don't run things down there



Thanks for the info sir ji...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thanks for the info sir ji...


Oh kohi nahi sir. They have some really, really nice kit but "red tape" murdabad. They also have the Jaycorp Tactical pepperball launcher: sadly, the Co2 contained on it broke during a training demo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Oh kohi nahi sir. They have some really, really nice kit but "red tape" murdabad. They also have the Jaycorp Tactical pepperball launcher: sadly, the Co2 contained on it broke during a training demo



Sir its really nice to have you here.. 

"bows" ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sir its really nice to have you here..
> 
> "bows" ..



Thank you sir, it is my pleasure to contribute on PDF, a very nice community we have here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

RescueRanger said:


> .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATS Islamabad - ATS Instructor coaches a SP during weapon handling re-qualification. *Note the ACOG scope.
> 
> 
> ................



Innovative gripping style by the left hand, or is that a standard recommendation?


----------



## RescueRanger

VCheng said:


> Innovative gripping style by the left hand, or is that a standard recommendation?


non shooting hand on rear support...She is not using a bag, so is using her hand to increase and decrease the point of aim manually, this also helps support the weapon during recoil as she has no bipod and thus cannot put her body weight onto the bi-pod, muscles get very tense when balancing a weapon and the cross hairs starts playing bugs bunny!

_Hope that made sense? _


----------



## VCheng

RescueRanger said:


> non shooting hand on rear support...She is not using a bag, so is using her hand to increase and decrease the point of aim manually, this also helps support the weapon during recoil as she has no bipod and thus cannot put her body weight onto the bi-pod, muscles get very tense when balancing a weapon and the cross hairs starts playing bugs bunny!
> 
> _Hope that made sense? _



Doesn't the left hand grip over the top rather than the bottom as she is doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER - Yes Thats actually G-3S - DMR

@VCheng - She's adjusting sights, she ain't in a firing position yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER - Yes Thats actually G-3S - DMR
> 
> @VCheng - She's adjusting sights, she ain't in a firing position yet.



All her four fingers are curled fully around, from the bottom. She cannot be adjusting anything with that grip, and I will agree with you that she is certainly in no position to fire with that grip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

VCheng said:


> All her four fingers are curled fully around, from the bottom. She cannot be adjusting anything with that grip, and I will agree with you that she is certainly in no position to fire with that grip.



Like i said, she is manually adjusting her point of aim. Should her finger be on the trigger, NO, is the grip perfect? NO, but then again she is SP and they do this every year, not like the Constables, HC, ASI,SI who do this everyday

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

RescueRanger said:


> Like i said, she is manually adjusting her point of aim. Should her finger be on the trigger, NO, is the grip perfect? NO, but then again she is SP and they do this every year, not like the Constables, HC, ASI,SI who do this everyday



Well, I will agree that she is holding the correct end of the firearm, considering that she probably does this only infrequently, as you suggest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

VCheng said:


> Well, I will agree that she is holding the correct end of the firearm, considering that she probably does this only infrequently, as you suggest.


Hehe, well believe it or not even ASP has to re-qualify in weapon handling every year. Not bad if you consider how far we have come from the culture of "chalta hain". Some training, no matter how little is better than nothing, especially when it comes to NSP, LMFT zindabad! 

Also another pic:





* Notice the lack of magazines, during passing out parade... *SAFETY. NO.1 Priority! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


>




Khasadar force... 

P.S : When was this pic taken?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Khasadar force...
> 
> P.S : When was this pic taken?



don't know. copied it from def.pk facebook page...invader fadi may have the info.


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Female cops of Islamabad Police look tough....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Captured from 'Na maloom afraad'



























Desert Patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

*Yea i see you!




*






Sindh Ranger's counter terrorist unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

*Elite Force



































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Awesome pics @cadet zain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Pulce are getting better, thanks to people like @RescueRanger. 

But they still have to get above blocking traffic for no reason with their pickets and what not. Pulc'ing their way through nothing


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Razzaq

A Snap shot of Rangers doing operation against political & non political terrorists in Karachi ..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soldier-X

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577889878967858

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

cadet zain said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577889878967858



Possible the most badass video of Rangers ever aired...impressive equipment...very impressive for a paramilitary force in Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

nuclearpak said:


> Possible the most badass video of Rangers ever aired...impressive equipment...very impressive for a paramilitary force in Pak.



Yes I agree with you bro I was going to say the same thought , anyhow GOD bless them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

cadet zain said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577889878967858



Good one. May Allah bless them.


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThunderCat

Since I can't post a new thread on the police (don't know why), I wanted to post the link here to a modified image I created of shirts for Pakistan police using Urdu titles: Design your own t-shirt and custom t-shirts | Spreadshirt

I emailed it to Sindh and Punjab police. I just find it appalling that law enforcement in Pakistan use only English titles when the rest of the world uses it in local languages. Can anyone else elaborate on this? Does the image look suitable for police in Pakistan to use?


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@cadet zain what is this sniper ?


----------



## Soldier-X

Zarvan said:


> @cadet zain what is this sniper ?


 AR-10. calibre 7.62

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19155


All bomb disposal squads should have this gear and bomb disposal robots, this is a good pic. This is got to be the most professional photo of Pakistans bomb disposal squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A.Rafay said:


> All bomb disposal squads should have this gear and bomb disposal robots, this is a good pic. This is got to be the most professional photo of Pakistans bomb disposal squad.



Steps are being taken... as for the pic.. its old... from the same drill:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Mi-17 GoPunjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

cadet zain said:


> View attachment 18442
> View attachment 18443
> View attachment 18444
> 
> View attachment 18445



with the black boots, black gear (and uniform), Ak-47 or Type- 56 Gun with FOLDING stock and improvised DOUBLE MAGAZINE, this guys look more deadly and prepared than many units of the Frontier Corps ! I think many if not all UNits should wear a face-mask in operational area, like the russian units in crimea !

Like this Ranger Units from Karachi.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Police personnel show their professional skills on occasion of passing out parade ceremony of Balochistan Police held in Quetta on Wednesday, April 16, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Police commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tehmasib

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19155


believe or not he is my student.....Bomb suit granted by ATAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 43951
> 
> Police commandos.


I have never seen Police Commandos with these Guns


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> I have never seen Police Commandos with these Guns


Surely you won't see police commandos directing traffic or at police stations.. Google it you will find many.. Or see this thread..


----------



## Soldier-X

if anyone got some pics of Police,Fc,Rangers deoployed in islambd dharna..then pls share....


----------



## Zarvan

cadet zain said:


> if anyone got some pics of Police,Fc,Rangers deoployed in islambd dharna..then pls share....


Yes they are fully equipped and look good


----------



## RescueRanger

Very nice photo's thank you for sharing. Although I still think the name plates should be blurred on every serving officer.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> Very nice photo's thank you for sharing. Although I still think the name plates should be blurred on every serving officer.



Hi RR, good to see you here in quite a while.

How are the Rescue and Relief Ops progressing in the flood-hit areas in Pakistan? Hope that it is going well; since the scale of the inundation seems to be unprecedented (at least on the Indian side). Somehow, it seems to have "dropped below the radar horizon (of attention) here on PDF. Hopefully, it is because of the right reason......that the situation has been mitigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Capt.Popeye said:


> Hi RR, good to see you here in quite a while.
> 
> How are the Rescue and Relief Ops progressing in the flood-hit areas in Pakistan? Hope that it is going well; since the scale of the inundation seems to be unprecedented (at least on the Indian side). Somehow, it seems to have "dropped below the radar horizon (of attention) here on PDF. Hopefully, it is because of the right reason......that the situation has been mitigated.



Hello Captain,
Long time no speak, to be perfectly honest the situation is bad, and it's going to get worse before it gets better. United Nations OCHA upgraded the flood category *"Orange"* with a magnitude of 6.6, and a severity of class 2 (which means this is an extreme event with an estimated recurrence interval greater than 100 years) 






Colour Code breakdown:
* Red* = 1000 or more people killed or 800000 or more people displaced. *Orange *= 100 or more people killed or 80000 or more displaced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Very nice photo's thank you for sharing. Although I still think the name plates should be blurred on every serving officer.


Welcome back chief - good to see you back in action ---

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> Hello Captain,
> Long time no speak, to be perfectly honest the situation is bad, and it's going to get worse before it gets better. United Nations OCHA upgraded the flood category *"Orange"* with a magnitude of 6.6, and a severity of class 2 (which means this is an extreme event with an estimated recurrence interval greater than 100 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colour Code breakdown:
> * Red* = 1000 or more people killed or 800000 or more people displaced. *Orange *= 100 or more people killed or 80000 or more displaced.



Thank you for helping me to understand the magnitude of the problem. Though I did stumble into the other thread (on seeing your by-line appear there) and did see a report that you posted there. Sadly that thread was more political in nature.

On the Indian side, though there is a huge effort mounted on with some really creditable achievements: one thing is apparent--- the initial sluggish reaction at local and district level. Which is a pity since the 'first responders' have to be the Local Authorities. We had the example of last years disaster in N.India (Uttarakhand) due to similar causes which should have been a wake-up call. While the response to the "Cyclone Phailin" in Orissa was exemplary, because of the alert Local Administration there. Of course, the Central/Federal response has been even better this time. 
In our part of the world; we still need to create Disaster Awareness and Sensitisation at all levels from Citizenry to Administration. Hope these calamities help us to achieve that eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Welcome back chief - good to see you back in action ---


Good to be back sir.

Some contribution to the thread:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Good to be back sir.
> 
> Some contribution to the thread:


Sir, i need your feedback on one thing --
Today i went to local Rescue 1122 office to register myself as Volunteer. Yhey have asked me to bring my credentials tomorrow... Now i am already First Aid certifiedand also done the Basic Fire Fighting course, I work in oil company as Training coordinator for field staff...
- my question is what kind of Volunteer work would i be expected to do? 
- would i be called in case of a disaster only or my services can be rendered if there is shortage of staff on day to day basis....
- i will be working in the local area/ city only or they can send me out of city ---
--- given the nature of my job, i spend 4 weeks in field and 4 weeks at home --- and if i cannot come to work, will i be excused, whether am at home or not?....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Sir, i need your feedback on one thing --
> Today i went to local Rescue 1122 office to register myself as Volunteer. Yhey have asked me to bring my credentials tomorrow... Now i am already First Aid certifiedand also done the Basic Fire Fighting course, I work in oil company as Training coordinator for field staff...
> - my question is what kind of Volunteer work would i be expected to do?
> - would i be called in case of a disaster only or my services can be rendered if there is shortage of staff on day to day basis....
> - i will be working in the local area/ city only or they can send me out of city ---
> --- given the nature of my job, i spend 4 weeks in field and 4 weeks at home --- and if i cannot come to work, will i be excused, whether am at home or not?....



Sir, 

Thank you very much for signing up as a Volunteer. Where are you based? Punjab/KPK? 

Your services are highly appreciated, now the PRO (Public Relations Officer) will be your POC, if you already have BLS, First aid and Basic Fire Fighting then that covers a portion of the training, the other portion of the training will be how the volunteer program works. 

You can actually tell the coordinator that you can only volunteer if there is a major emergency, remember your the one giving the time. When you do volunteer, you will do what's known as outside the "tape" or outside the cordon work, it may traffic management, helping at a triage camp, helping with patient administration at a local hospital during a MCI: Mass Casualty Incident. 

At present Rescue 1122 is still developing the volunteer program so your activities will be limited to your own community. If you are in Rawalpindi, PM me and I will give you the details for the EO there who will be in a better position to answer all of your questions. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Thank you, i will send the pm


RescueRanger said:


> Sir,
> 
> Thank you very much for signing up as a Volunteer. Where are you based? Punjab/KPK?
> 
> Your services are highly appreciated, now the PRO (Public Relations Officer) will be your POC, if you already have BLS, First aid and Basic Fire Fighting then that covers a portion of the training, the other portion of the training will be how the volunteer program works.
> 
> You can actually tell the coordinator that you can only volunteer if there is a major emergency, remember your the one giving the time. When you do volunteer, you will do what's known as outside the "tape" or outside the cordon work, it may traffic management, helping at a triage camp, helping with patient administration at a local hospital during a MCI: Mass Casualty Incident.
> 
> At present Rescue 1122 is still developing the volunteer program so your activities will be limited to your own community. If you are in Rawalpindi, PM me and I will give you the details for the EO there who will be in a better position to answer all of your questions.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Soldier-X

*Documentary| Sindh Rangers Anti Terrorist Wing Operation In Karachi *





here is a snapshot from the video....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

They are patrolling on Wagah Border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> They are patrolling on Wagah Border



Interesting tactic the leader (has the Type-59 Gun with the rail Item) while the rest is equipped with the G-3.


We could see this tactic/ formation last year on January 15, 2013 also, compare the both pictures.


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Rangers Punjab are defending the country against Indian aggression.

With a complete infantry division strength of 16000 soldiers and 400 border posts along LOC and International Border, Punjab Rangers are determined to defend every inch of motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Sohail Mirza

I Love Pakistan Rangers Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Sohail Mirza




----------



## GHOST RIDER

RescueRanger said:


> Good to be back sir.
> 
> Some contribution to the thread:



Sir are there any first aid /emergency course‘s for civilians in karachi ? that you may know of ?


----------



## fatman17

*


Passing out parade: Rangers induct new batch of recruits*
*12th November 2014* | AFP
The 18th passing out parade was organised for the Rangers basic recruits training course at the Sindh Rangers Training Centre in Karachi. Some 1,122 rangers were inducted following completion of their training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Vintage pics of ANF:



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Female Anti Terror Force of KPK !















Male Anti Terror Force of KPK or future VIP force ^^ like the Punjab-VIP upps I mean Elite Force:












Sindh Rangers:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Female Anti Terror Force of KPK !
> View attachment 181798
> View attachment 181799
> View attachment 181800
> View attachment 181801
> 
> 
> 
> Male Anti Terror Force of KPK or future VIP force ^^ like the Punjab-VIP upps I mean Elite Force:
> 
> View attachment 181802
> View attachment 181803
> View attachment 181804
> 
> 
> Sindh Rangers:
> 
> 
> View attachment 181809
> View attachment 181810



pics of sindh rangers are very very old and posted before.


----------



## RescueRanger

Female Investigators trained in Crime Scene Analysis and Forensic Science at Islamabad, 2014. Training was co-sponsored by ICITAP, a project of the US State Dept and US DOJ.





Rangers jawan during a search operation in Saidpur Village, Islamabad. 2014





An Officer from the AFP: Australian Federal Police teaches officers in Islamabad, methods of computer Forensics. * Faces blurred to protect identities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

The great, Late (Major) Tabassum Zaheer - Director BDS, Islamabad Police renders safe IEDs and explosives recovered during a search and seize operation in Bani Gala, 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


>


Girls I am a terrorist please arrest me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakArmyFTW

RescueRanger said:


>


I salute these guys. They have got such a tough and dangerous job. Freaking brave--these guys are lions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Girls I am a terrorist please arrest me



ahaha Zarvan nice comment, could not stop laughing ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Orakzai

RescueRanger said:


>


who wouldn't want to respect them if every cop was so polite and were doing their duties with honesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Sir,
> 
> Thank you very much for signing up as a Volunteer. Where are you based? Punjab/KPK?
> 
> Your services are highly appreciated, now the PRO (Public Relations Officer) will be your POC, if you already have BLS, First aid and Basic Fire Fighting then that covers a portion of the training, the other portion of the training will be how the volunteer program works.
> 
> You can actually tell the coordinator that you can only volunteer if there is a major emergency, remember your the one giving the time. When you do volunteer, you will do what's known as outside the "tape" or outside the cordon work, it may traffic management, helping at a triage camp, helping with patient administration at a local hospital during a MCI: Mass Casualty Incident.
> 
> At present Rescue 1122 is still developing the volunteer program so your activities will be limited to your own community. If you are in Rawalpindi, PM me and I will give you the details for the EO there who will be in a better position to answer all of your questions.
> 
> Regards,



Bhai I'm just an ordinary guy .. No first aid training nothing .. Can I volunteer or do they have some sort of training programs for concerned citizens like myself through which we can serve the country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai I'm just an ordinary guy .. No first aid training nothing .. Can I volunteer or do they have some sort of training programs for concerned citizens like myself through which we can serve the country?




Which city, province are you in? Let me know and I will tell you how you can proceed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Zarvan said:


> Girls I am a terrorist please arrest me


Zarvan, WTF, i mean WHAT THE REAL F**K?
IS THAT REALLY YOU OR DID YOUR ACCOUNT GET HACKEd?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Which city, province are you in? Let me know and I will tell you how you can proceed.



Lahore for Atleast an year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lahore for Atleast an year.


Okay You will need to speak to Community Safety Wing: 042-99238911 ( In charge is Ms. Javed). Call her when you have the time and say you would like to register as a Volunteer. Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jf Thunder said:


> Zarvan, WTF, i mean WHAT THE REAL F**K?
> IS THAT REALLY YOU OR DID YOUR ACCOUNT GET HACKEd?


He has been talking this nonsense in every other thread even the Indonesian and Chinese .. Sufi is on a roll..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 186489
> View attachment 186490
> View attachment 186491
> View attachment 186492
> View attachment 186494
> View attachment 186495
> View attachment 186496
> View attachment 186497
> 
> 
> 
> He has been talking this nonsense in every other thread even the Indonesian and Chinese .. Sufi is on a roll..


We need 30000 + SWAT and should be chosen from entire Pakistani population and given SSG Zarrar company training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jf Thunder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He has been talking this nonsense in every other thread even the Indonesian and Chinese .. Sufi is on a roll..


LAWL, are you sure his account isnt hacked? cuz he is not going "Sir You DOnt Understandt, Sir please Sir listen to me SIr"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@chauvunist check out the new pics bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @chauvunist check out the new pics bro.



Thanks for tagging Bro...As always wonderful and new pics which serves Pak military enthusiasts like me and other's around here perfectly...I must say "Pakistan military multimedia" thread did miss you for like a month but the good thing is you are back with more pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 191763
> View attachment 191764



SSU key shashkey!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

RescueRanger said:


> SSU key shashkey!



Sirjee SSU seems more properly equipped than Elite force. What say you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

We at least need 30000 SWAT unit trained by Zarrar company of SSG


----------



## RescueRanger

Bratva said:


> Sirjee SSU seems more properly equipped than Elite force. What say you ?


Paisa sir jee, Paisa! I made a post about this earlier, they have x5 the budge of Elite Force and ATS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> Sirjee SSU seems more properly equipped than Elite force. What say you ?


Me and RR already discussed this issue in other thread, hes the extract....



RescueRanger said:


> Sir bara acha question poocha hain ap ney. Please allow me to explain:
> 
> Thank you for asking, yes the picture if of SINDH Police SSU. SSU has a SWAT and a VIP protection unit, the picture is of SWAT members.
> 
> To answer your question
> 
> 1. SSU members are selected from within "fresh entry" non service, Sindh Police Elite Force.
> 2. Sindh Police Elite Force and SSU have separate budget, which is not the case with Elite Police or ATS
> 3. Sindh Government spent *2Billion Rupees* to set up SSU: Rs2b splurge by Sindh police weighs heavily on its officers – The Express Tribune
> 3. Punjab Police Elite Force Budget for 2014-2015: is a paltry Rs892.374 million : Punjab budget 2014-15: Police, Rescue and Prisons – The Express Tribune
> 
> *Now consider the following:
> SINDH*
> Population of Karachi 23.5 million Estimated
> Land Mass: 3,527 sq km
> SSU Strength: 1,435
> 
> *PUNJAB*
> Population of Punjab: 80 Million Estimated
> Land Mass: *79,284* sq mi
> Elite Police Force (Punjab) Strength : 5,775
> Budget: 892 Million ( Just for Elite Force, Punjab Police has a separate budget of Rs81.68 billion)
> 
> *ISLAMABAD*
> Population of Islamabad 2 Million
> Land Mass: 906 sq. km
> ATS/CRT: *Reserved
> Bravo Commando Strength:1500
> Budget 4Billion rupees ( This budget is for the whole of Islamabad Police, not just for ATS)
> ---
> 
> And now, why I believe ATS/CRT Islamabad is the best Police CRT in Pakistan:
> 1. Only Police Unit trained in Fast Roping via Heli by SSG
> 2. The grand daddy of counter terrorist police units in Pakistan, NS first personal ELITE were trained by ATS instructors BTW
> 3. The first civilian Police Unit in Pakistan to be trained by the SSG, FBI, DOJ, French/German CT Units, BATFE
> 4. It was the Islamabad Police ATS range that was used in WARR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

UNDOC Training CSI teams and CSI Instructors in Karachi, Sindh, Balochistan and Punjab. Please see attached TOT attached. Document is property of UNDOC and is marked as declassified. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

Jf Thunder said:


> Zarvan, WTF, i mean WHAT THE REAL F**K?
> IS THAT REALLY YOU OR DID YOUR ACCOUNT GET HACKEd?


Kiyu Bhai Zarvan ka dil nahi hai kiya?


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 192052
> View attachment 192053


The crap with these are they are being trained for VVIP security in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThunderCat

Does anyone else also find the English-only titling on Police & Rangers really silly?


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Reddawn

What is SSU?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reddawn said:


> What is SSU?



Special Security Unit - Sindh/Karachi Police.


----------



## Reddawn

So where does Elite Force and ATS fit in the overall structure? Is Elite Force for Punjab?


----------



## Jf Thunder

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Kiyu Bhai Zarvan ka dil nahi hai kiya?


i thought not


----------



## Amaa'n

HEAT session by SSU at university

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Imran Khan, Pakistani cricketer-turned-politician whose party rules in Pakhtunkhwa province, visits a police commandos training session in Nowshera, near Peshawar Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Reddawn said:


> So where does Elite Force and ATS fit in the overall structure? Is Elite Force for Punjab?


Every province has their own name for specialized teams, Elite Police is like specialist team in Punjab tasked with Close Protection, security, Anti terrorism.... Then we had seperate department CTD former CID..... In recent time CTD and ATF both departments have been merged as new CTD...
In sindh its ATS and SSU, ATS in balochistan and ATS in Kpk.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pakistani Female Police Commando stand guards at the Quaid's Mausoleum.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Orakzai

SPECIAL COMBAT UNIT (SCU), KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA POLICE
Special Combat Unit (SCU) undergoing Helicopter Rappeling Training.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IrbiS

*SCU - KPK Police *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurlang

*Bay Laag – 20th June 2015 Live From Elite Police Training School*


----------



## Waseem.Khan

They are the real Heroes of Pakistan (y)


----------



## Inception-06

The Pakistani Police needs more and better equipment, training and man power !


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Ulla said:


> The Pakistani Police needs more and better equipment, training and man power !



What we first need is honest policemen 
Right from constable to IG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

This is the type of shit the Police do which makes me laugh at them:


----------



## Inception-06

Yazp said:


> This is the type of shit the Police do which makes me laugh at them:
> View attachment 233560




parade is important for moral, motivation and diciplin etc.


----------



## Yazp

Ulla said:


> parade is important for moral, motivation and diciplin etc.


Ofcourse it is, Can't we do parades like this?




or like this?




But instead we choose to have them ride bikes doing silly things...

Atleast we don't do silly shit as much as the indians do:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yazp said:


> Ofcourse it is, Can't we do parades like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But instead we choose to have them ride bikes doing silly things...
> 
> Atleast we don't do silly shit as much as the indians do:



These are militaries... That pic is of the passing out ceremony of Sindh police units..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These are militaries... That pic is of the passing out ceremony of Sindh police units..



The first one is the Chinese police..
and this is the Russian police:




I honestly don't know why we would even think of doing that in a parade


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yazp said:


> The first one is the Chinese police..
> and this is the Russian police:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know why we would even think of doing that in a parade



This is SSU:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yazp

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This is SSU:
> View attachment 233615
> View attachment 233617
> View attachment 233619
> View attachment 233620
> View attachment 233621
> View attachment 233622


I know their gear is good, But their Drill doesn't look good at all. We need to drill our soldiers and police even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> HEAT session by SSU at university



I never thought he would be silly enough to have this recorded and uploaded on the Internet... Major Sahib ap ney Islo sey kuch nahi seeka.


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> I never thought he would be silly enough to have this recorded and uploaded on the Internet... Major Sahib ap ney Islo sey kuch nahi seeka.


Welcome back Chief, i wonder why every 2-3 months you go into hibernation for another 2-3 months 
is there anything we need to know about Major Sb??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Welcome back Chief, i wonder why every 2-3 months you go into hibernation for another 2-3 months
> is there anything we need to know about Major Sb??



Hahah, well sorry for being AFK. Nothing particular about Major, he is ex forces and knows what he is talking about and on a personal level I respect him. He just courts controversy and loves to make videos, such tactics should not be demoed on the Internet, also that stun grenade stunt could have caused one of the old codgers to have a heart attack. 

HEAT training for Students... #NO. Also I see from the video that SSU poached one of the best instructors from Islamabad ATS ( And no I don't mean the Major)


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Welcome back Chief, i wonder why every 2-3 months you go into hibernation for another 2-3 months
> is there anything we need to know about Major Sb??



Just thought I would update you all that Major has been suspended from SSU alone with four other SPs because of the court incident, video can be seen here:

Comments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

RescueRanger said:


> Just thought I would update you all that Major has been suspended from SSU alone with four other SPs because of the court incident, video can be seen here:
> 
> Comments



LOL with Tond walay Major sahab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Just thought I would update you all that Major has been suspended from SSU alone with four other SPs because of the court incident, video can be seen here:
> 
> Comments


lol, I feel bad for him.....btw with reference to your earlier post. I believe HEAT was part of confidence building among children, but then they took it a bit too far with allowing Journos to take the course.....giving basic training in the evening of unwanted Firing incident and having to evade the attacker, that is one thing but then allowing the Students to try and take up the rifle is not recommended

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Can anyone guide me how to post pictures without URLs?


----------



## Soldier-X

SSU Sindh Police flag march in Karachi on 14 August




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1639954959578905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Note:Courtesy of EPTS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan Rangers:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Huge arms cache captured at Afghan border by LEAs


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X

*SSU Sindh Police.











*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soldier-X

@Horus I think this thread should be marked as sticky in *Millitary and Multimedia Photos*


----------



## PakCan

Why is bullet proof jackets not part of their uniform? We are spending tax payer money training them and yet we are not protecting these assets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

PakCan said:


> Why is bullet proof jackets not part of their uniform? We are spending tax payer money training them and yet we are not protecting these assets?


Plate Carriers are heavy. You can't go around policing people while wearing a 15kg vest and a 4 kg rifle + ammunition.
Plus, those with a fat belly have natural armor against small arms 

Although I do wonder where these Policemen carry their STANAG magazines for their M4s without a chestrig? or do they carry only one magazine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakCan

Money has been invested in them to fight against terrorists yet they still providing them with the old bullet proof jackets? Maybe instead of a M4, give them Ak-47 and provide better protection and keep them light.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

*ssu S.W.A.T team*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manzoor Az

As much as Pakistan has one of the best armed forces in the world it equally has one of the worst police and law enforcement agencies in the world. The police are an inadequate poorly trained force with no education. I believe the German Police should work closly with Pak police to improve its entire structure and function

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

CTD Punjab




SCU KPK









SCU








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=508663395980919










Source: Courtesy of SCU fb page

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X

Special combat unit kpk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X

SCU 




POF eye in SCU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Special Combat Unit(SCU)-KPK Police, training video




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=538471716333420




SCU-KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=601840089985625


----------



## Jokingjustice

Very fine


----------



## iLION12345_1

MastanKhan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=601840089985625


That guy was both good and bad , too bad he was alone or he would have kicked butt !


----------



## Zarvan

Is this Guy from Pakistani SWAT units. ??




@MastanKhan @balixd @Oscar @Horus @Arsalan @RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Zarvan said:


> Is this Guy from Pakistani SWAT units. ??
> View attachment 307028
> 
> @MastanKhan @balixd @Oscar @Horus @Arsalan @RescueRanger


NO, Iraqi Task Force i guess, but not from Pakistan atleast That elite force logo on his shoulder is edited

ATS Islambad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Soldier-X said:


> NO, Iraqi Task Force i guess, but not from Pakistan atleast That elite force logo on his shoulder is edited
> 
> ATS Islambad
> View attachment 307140
> 
> View attachment 307141
> 
> View attachment 307142
> 
> View attachment 307143


Well these are impressive pictures. Hope their training and numbers are also improved fast.


----------



## Soldier-X

*SSU-Sindh[S.W.A.T]




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=856715721055638




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Soldier-X said:


> *SSU-Sindh[S.W.A.T]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=856715721055638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307169
> 
> 
> View attachment 307170
> 
> View attachment 307171
> 
> View attachment 307172
> *


Sindh SSU unit has great potential but they are turning out to be Zardari paid goons.


----------



## Soldier-X

SSU-Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

*CTD-Punjab*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Special Combat Unit of KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

Special Combat Unit(SCU)-KPK 
























dragunov sniper in SCU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06




----------



## Soldier-X

Special Combat Unit(SCU)-KPK


----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## Soldier-X

*R.R.F *sindh














*ATS *Islamabad female commando's night assualt camoflage


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

*Rangers*-Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 308087
> 
> View attachment 308088
> 
> View attachment 308089
> 
> View attachment 308090


Zarvan - you missed the Kevlar pads on shoulders ---- thats something new on Police CTU / ATS/ CTD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

balixd said:


> Zarvan - you missed the Kevlar pads on shoulders ---- thats something new on Police CTU / ATS/ CTD


Overkill, No?



Soldier-X said:


> View attachment 307761
> View attachment 307762
> View attachment 307763
> View attachment 307764
> View attachment 307765
> View attachment 307766
> View attachment 307768
> View attachment 307769


Durrani sahab nai aaj kal sakhat wali tourr bana rakhi hai.


----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## Inception-06

Punjab CTD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X

Sindh Special Secuirity Unit(SSU)-SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Danish saleem

SSU Sindh and KPK and CTD Punjab, Impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Danish saleem said:


> SSU Sindh and KPK and CTD Punjab, Impressive.


ATF Balouchistan aswell ..... They are also providing secuirty to Chinese personals in balouchistan, with Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soldier-X

Some more from SSU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

Weapons & Gear Spec of SSU SWAT





























Ulla said:


> Punjab CTD
> 
> View attachment 311167
> View attachment 311168


CTD looks rough and tough... and doing a great job in Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Soldier-X said:


> Weapons & Gear Spec of SSU SWAT
> View attachment 311866
> View attachment 311865
> View attachment 311871
> View attachment 311872
> 
> View attachment 311867
> View attachment 311868
> View attachment 311869
> View attachment 311870
> 
> 
> 
> CTD looks rough and tough... and doing a great job in Punjab



CTD have learned their lessons blasts from the past was very bloody for them !


----------



## Soldier-X

*Documentary! *Special Secuirity Unit Sindh(SSU) - S.W.A.T
Pakistan SWAT





*Documentary! *Pakistan Rangers Sindh, Anti Terrorist special combat squad - RAT's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

I am at Lahore Air Port to receive my brother from Dubai and it seem some VIP is also going to come as there are massive number of Ranger and ATF cars with soldiers fully equipped are at Air Port and they look good. Also saw new Punjab Rangers Uniform and it looks good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

P.C: pakistan defence
*Punjab Rangers New Uniform*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

SSU independence day Flag march in Karachi




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1761250530782680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Humaray Dost - Song dedicated to Pakistan Police Forces[HD]




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1811451632428769


----------



## Soldier-X

SSU - S.W.A.T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

12.7mm AA Gun mountetd on the Van, good step forward, will increase the capebility in



range to hit hidden enemys in the mountains, better than the MG-3.


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> View attachment 342338
> 
> 
> 
> 12.7mm AA Gun mountetd on the Van, good step forward, will increase the capebility in
> View attachment 342339
> range to hit hidden enemys in the mountains, better than the MG-3.


ASF have one of the best camoflauge. They need to be equipped with Sniper Guns and also increasing number of dogs and other stuff



Ulla said:


> View attachment 342338
> 
> 
> 
> 12.7mm AA Gun mountetd on the Van, good step forward, will increase the capebility in
> View attachment 342339
> range to hit hidden enemys in the mountains, better than the MG-3.


But when I see this death trap known as Toyota Hilux it pisses me of

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> ASF have one of the best camoflauge. They need to be equipped with Sniper Guns and also increasing number of dogs and other stuff
> 
> 
> But when I see this death trap known as Toyota Hilux it pisses me of




@Zarvan when you get time check out the attack from Terrorists in Balochistan against Pakistan Army and FC, you will find many videos and if you get time, try to finde some rational solutions, tactics for the FC units how they can defeat them self from enemy raids. Most Videos which I have seen, they attck from the mountains with a combination of Machine Gun fire, Snipering and large salves of RPG-7.

Remember you must use the recourse which we already have, we cant buy new equipment only upgrade or relocate from our inventory.


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan when you get time check out the attack from Terrorists in Balochistan against Pakistan Army and FC, and if you get time, try ti finde some rational solutions, tactics for the FC units how they can defeat them self from enemy raids. Most Videos which I have seen, they attck from the mountains with a combination of Machine Gun fire, Snipering and large salves of RPG-7.


Yes that Machine Gun is good but even a Grenade can totally destroy this Hilux crap. We need MRAPs and need them fast. Even countries like Azerbaijan are making MRAP also Kazakhstan and South Africa and UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Yes that Machine Gun is good but even a Grenade can totally destroy this Hilux crap. We need MRAPs and need them fast. Even countries like Azerbaijan are making MRAP also Kazakhstan and South Africa and UAE




Have you also notice that the CTD is doing a very good job ? The CTD has become the new pain for the regular police and Terrorists in the whole Punjab.


----------



## Inception-06

@Zarvan

Check this bunch, no diciplin in wearing uniform,vest is open ect. base caps instead of helmet.


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan
> 
> Check this bunch, no diciplin in wearing uniform,vest is open ect. base caps instead of helmet.
> View attachment 342407


Entire Police needs to be retrained Police need to be given in control of Army for few years where retired Generals head and keep an eye on Police training and equipment procurement and other stuff. Only than we can improve Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Entire Police needs to be retrained Police need to be given in control of Army for few years where retired Generals head and keep an eye on Police training and equipment procurement and other stuff. Only than we can improve Police




Exactly that is a brilliant idea, the Army should have control over training and equipment procurement, storing, maintaining etc.


----------



## Inception-06




----------



## Soldier-X

CTF Balouchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> View attachment 342583







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1171772822846033








I really hope they get equipped with these kind of rifles and latest optics and also SWAT units of all provinces should have at least 12 to 16 medium lift helicopters with them
KPK newly raised SWAT unit they are good. @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

اسلام آباد جانے کی ضد کرنے والوں کے لیے چیک پوسٹ کے بالکل پیچھے بکتربند گاڑی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Night vision stuff and gun mounted optics also MRAP and finally helicopter for heliborne operations must be added in newly raised commando units of Police of all provinces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809030870610886656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## echo 1

Im really happy to know that the image is changing for the police back there. I remember when I was very young was a time where it was not the most well respected job as it has become now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Orakzai

Its amazing how it took only one brave IG to turn around the whole image of Police in KPK. People respect Police now and acknowledge their sacrifices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

These are not special forces but regular PoliceMan in London. This is how our PoliceMan should be equipped. I hope to see it happening soon.
@Ulla @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Zarvan said:


> These are not special forces but regular PoliceMan in London. This is how our PoliceMan should be equipped. I hope to see it happening soon.
> @Ulla @balixd


The current police uniform of Pakistn is appalling. Green shirt and mustard coloured trousers and a black cap and shoes. The uniform would be ideal for postal workers but not fit for purpose for a polic uniform.


----------



## Zarvan

Samurai_assassin said:


> The current police uniform of Pakistn is appalling. Green shirt and mustard coloured trousers and a black cap and shoes. The uniform would be ideal for postal workers but not fit for purpose for a polic uniform.



What I want to say by posting pictures of London Police is that we need to give better Assault Rifle to our Police which has good optics with them and also new and better handgun with extra magazines for both. Also bullet proof vests and walke talkie and other communications stuff.



Samurai_assassin said:


> The current police uniform of Pakistn is appalling. Green shirt and mustard coloured trousers and a black cap and shoes. The uniform would be ideal for postal workers but not fit for purpose for a polic uniform.



What I want to say by posting pictures of London Police is that we need to give better Assault Rifle to our Police which has good optics with them and also new and better handgun with extra magazines for both. Also bullet proof vests and walke talkie and other communications stuff.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Zarvan said:


> What I want to say by posting pictures of London Police is that we need to give better Assault Rifle to our Police which has good optics with them and also new and better handgun with extra magazines for both. Also bullet proof vests and walke talkie and other communications stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to say by posting pictures of London Police is that we need to give better Assault Rifle to our Police which has good optics with them and also new and better handgun with extra magazines for both. Also bullet proof vests and walke talkie and other communications stuff.


Police need to be completely retrained and provided latest weapons as they are the fort line of defence. The army should focus on the borders especially the Afghan and Iran borders which are very long and pourus.



Zarvan said:


> What I want to say by posting pictures of London Police is that we need to give better Assault Rifle to our Police which has good optics with them and also new and better handgun with extra magazines for both. Also bullet proof vests and walke talkie and other communications stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to say by posting pictures of London Police is that we need to give better Assault Rifle to our Police which has good optics with them and also new and better handgun with extra magazines for both. Also bullet proof vests and walke talkie and other communications stuff.


It's not just the uniform or the equipment it's the training. Pak should work closely with British police. I the past National Highways Motorways police worked I collaboration with German and British police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Samurai_assassin said:


> Police need to be completely retrained and provided latest weapons as they are the fort line of defence. The army should focus on the borders especially the Afghan and Iran borders which are very long and pourus.
> 
> 
> It's not just the uniform or the equipment it's the training. Pak should work closely with British police. I the past National Highways Motorways police worked I collaboration with German and British police.





Zarvan said:


> These are not special forces but regular PoliceMan in London. This is how our PoliceMan should be equipped. I hope to see it happening soon.
> @Ulla @balixd



Money.
It would cost in the thousands of $ to equip a single police officer with a new assault rifle + its accessories + a modern handgun + an effective and light plate carrier. (Why not a Taser) + Add an adequate and intensive training. Not sure Pakistan province could afford this.

First steps would be to provide better training to the officers and provide them better uniforms. Provide every officer with a protective vest,a modern firearm,handcuffs,modern radios and non-lethal weapons such as batons,pepper spray or Tasers.

Pakistani police should train and learn from European or North American police forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight @Hell hound @Sarge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samurai_assassin

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Moonlight @Hell hound @Sarge


Saw parts of this today. It is encouraging to see the police being retrained and better trained to deal with terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Samurai_assassin said:


> Saw parts of this today. It is encouraging to see the police being retrained and better trained to deal with terrorism.


I too am extremely glad to see this initiative initially launched by General Raheel Sharif which is now being carried on by General Bajwa.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

If Pakistan can acquire a competent Police force in its cities towns and rural areas the army/ Rangers do not need to be present doing the job of the police. The army / Rangers / FC could specifically focus on Pakistans borders. Strengthen the police so it can bring peace internally. I'm assuming KPK police are on the right track after witnessing many new initiatives by the government there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Vergennes said:


> Money.
> It would cost in the thousands of $ to equip a single police officer with a new assault rifle + its accessories + a modern handgun + an effective and light plate carrier. (Why not a Taser) + Add an adequate and intensive training. Not sure Pakistan province could afford this.
> 
> First steps would be to provide better training to the officers and provide them better uniforms. Provide every officer with a protective vest,a modern firearm,handcuffs,modern radios and non-lethal weapons such as batons,pepper spray or Tasers.
> 
> Pakistani police should train and learn from European or North American police forces.


If new equipment is provided to the police they'll need training on how to use them. It goes back to the very point of retraining them how to police and gather intelligence in Pakistan's cities, towns and rural heartlands. Those incompetant days can no longer continue of only being armed with a rifle and expect to patrol an area. I share your concerns and ideas. Working in collaboration with European police, most likely the British metropolitan Police force will certainly enhance Pakistans police capabilities. As I mentioned previously, British South Wales police as well as the German police helped establish (by providing training) the Pakistan National Highways Motorway police in 1997. The motorway police is an accomplished, dedicated police force and are professional. Best option, to get our police some expert police training by British or any other competent international police force.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

django said:


> I too am extremely glad to see this initiative initially launched by General Raheel Sharif which is now being carried on by General Bajwa.Kudos


Any plans to change the current uniform of the police? Current uniform is outdated and unprofessional. It is an ideal uniform for postal workers but not suitable for police as their is no colour coordination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Samurai_assassin said:


> Any plans to change the current uniform of the police? Current uniform is outdated and unprofessional. It is an ideal uniform for postal workers but not suitable for police as their is no colour coordination.


I certainly concur with you, hopefully in the near future we may well see something in regards to the outdated uniforms which give the impression of a rag tag organisation ,not that of a professional force.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

django said:


> I certainly concur with you, hopefully in the near future we may well see something in regards to the outdated uniforms which give the impression of a rag tag organisation ,not that of a professional force.Kudos


Also using dark coloured uniform in our hot climate is silly we should change colour to beige or blue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@Zibago @django @Samurai_assassin @Zarvan 

Has Pakistan a Gendarmerie force ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Vergennes said:


> @Zibago @django @Samurai_assassin @Zarvan
> 
> Has Pakistan a Gendarmerie force ?



Well we have Para Military Forces. Like Punjab and Sindh Rangers and Baluchistan and KPK FC and other such units

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Zibago said:


> Also using dark coloured uniform in our hot climate is silly we should change colour to beige or blue


Certainly there is no point ha in dark colours as it would be unbearable to wear in summer. I perticulery like the National Highways Motorways police uniform.



django said:


> I certainly concur with you, hopefully in the near future we may well see something in regards to the outdated uniforms which give the impression of a rag tag organisation ,not that of a professional force.Kudos


Does every province have an elite police battalion? Punjab have Elite Police Sindh have SSU and KPK have The Jaguars, what about Balochestan, AJK and GB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Vergennes said:


> @Zibago @django @Samurai_assassin @Zarvan
> 
> Has Pakistan a Gendarmerie force ?


We have paramilitary forces like Rangers, frontier corps etc



Samurai_assassin said:


> Certainly there is no point ha in dark colours as it would be unbearable to wear in summer. I perticulery like the National Highways Motorways police uniform.
> 
> 
> Does every province have an elite police battalion? Punjab have Elite Police Sindh have SSU and KPK have The Jaguars, what about Balochestan, AJK and GB?


I believe Balochestan and AJK do though I am not sure about GB.


----------



## bananarepublic

django said:


> We have paramilitary forces like Rangers, frontier corps etc
> 
> 
> I believe Balochestan and AJK do though I am not sure about GB.



i believe that GB has elite unit of police but we hardly need it as the whole army is deployed there and almost no need of a elite police force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

KP Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Orakzai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

this is a nice thread plz try to update regularly ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AtifSultanQureshi

Salute Sirs G ,,, Its very very and very Important keep this and every other taking REQuest site very clear and clean so that right requests gets to ApP log and stays ..and please do issue UAN number TOO because your miijority of the population will be illitrate and they cannot write or read any thing to APP LOOG , KEEP it very clean and clear to sirs G .......SALUTE SIRS G .......

THESE are ALL the mujahideens ,, AMONG you if their all rows are cleared from T T P by checking every one for being MUSLIM .....no 1 is left to chellange APp logS AUTHORity at all at least inside the country ...rest of the T T P will be .........under your shoes IN SH ALLAH .......


----------



## Soldier-X

SCU-KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AtifSultanQureshi

HOPE THEY ALL CHECKS EACH OTHER SO NO! CAN ENTER IN THEIR ROWS ( every time they MET ) ( when we met ) phir no pooochooooo ....chaloo cia raw kitni dair or ....???? their links sirs g ...must be controlled do not know a word of this or any other language .....

nazar na lagaay kissi ki ............aa main dujhaaay rakhi bandh doon .....peterie so you can not cheat along others ..........kuch loog kitnain khush fahaim hootay hain ..........kay wo chdeatay hi challay jain gay ....every 1 around me thinks like that .....kiooon peter bajwaa and co along others .....oooggg yahudhi hindu and shia ....and if any whole mudhaaab kay loog they have eaten .............please do ask .......

challain EIK HI SHIKKAR SAHI ....us se meraray barray main bhi poooch lain G ,,,,sirs G .....MIGHT HELP .....can provide you every answer ............................

any hidden SIR G ASK THE ONE APP LOOG PICKED UP >>>PLUS why are they so scared ....every link gone ?? or shair kay munh ko khoon peehlii dafa laagaa daikh kaar ....ro rahay hain ............some one call them RATS ...iski ankhain kaan haath paaoon or taangain PLEASE ON AIR BHI KEJAAY EIK KO .........


----------



## Soldier-X

Samurai_assassin said:


> Certainly there is no point ha in dark colours as it would be unbearable to wear in summer. I perticulery like the National Highways Motorways police uniform.
> Does every province have an elite police battalion? Punjab have Elite Police Sindh have SSU and KPK have The Jaguars, what about Balochestan, AJK and GB?


Yes, Balouchistan have CTF, check some of my previouse posts, i have posted thier photos.....I believe AJK and GB too have elite police units but not in large number as those areas are mostly controlled by army

According to my friend in Punjab Police..... Punjab Police is going to change its uniform with some single coloured Olive Green unoform in near Future


----------



## Vergennes

Soldier-X said:


> According to my friend in Punjab Police..... Punjab Police is going to change its uniform with some single coloured Olive Green unoform in near Future



@Samurai_assassin 

This ? 







https://defence.pk/threads/punjab-police-new-uniform.449805/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police conducting winter training exercises of Special Combat Unit (SCU) in the extreme weather conditions of the Northern areas (10.02.17)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154525702774527


----------



## Soldier-X

Vergennes said:


> @Samurai_assassin
> 
> This ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/punjab-police-new-uniform.449805/


Yes , i think...
Not sure if this news is confirmed or just speculation


----------



## AtifSultanQureshi

Soldier-X said:


> Yes , i think...
> Not sure if this news is confirmed or just speculation


Salutes SIR G ..may i ADD before Malayshia was invented as elite or super police ,,, uniform went pure Pakistani shalwar kameez peshawiri chapaal etc etc etc .......malayshiaa color .....Means it was like the shirts Punjab police uses now a days .....have seen chookidaars wearing IT ...if its left with FC .......Sir G by paring up in a row can take few seconds ..........and then to check each others MUslims take few more for example i will start first you have to follow me 1-2-3- OK right person then the other one will start same way me behind him 1-2-3 its done .......thats how we saw it when we went to kashmir for trainning ...reaching the spot first thing we did was this in a Masjid ..........50 of us did the same and three or five were caught ..............................because of Colonel sahab because a pair was dubious their ............but it was in the morning first check before starting morning pray even ..........JOKINGLY ooohhh raat ko dushmaan nain kissi ki dami na laga die hoo yaar so check we are all clear ( raat ko jugle main etc etc etc duty every where for 2 hours for every 1 in shifts though that area i suppose will be all under APP LOOG control ) but it takes HARDLY 2 minutes to check .....each other .....Free time was spent in SINAGORB (just to say ) vecause a qartoow was also caught a Schollar (so called their ) and in you joked a sencered joke their and colonel sahab SAID let him go down (how no 1 knows ) they will handle him ..........so those 5 wrere never seen again ............many many more things I never DReamed again ...was happening their just to incourage ...to get more trainning and get IN .........ask please for more SIRS your JOKE ......RAKHAT is a qarth of cia raw and she was one of them just like bajwa have 7 like her IF any 1 tried on some1 ......will be like me or jahangir Khan or a POLice officer i know here ..........fleed some place or maybe still in police hidding must be an other shia then but HE LEFT HER oohhh SHIAs are non-muslims rather dajjalz ARE APP LOOG GETTING THESE NEWS

Sirs H many many MOre things special for you ....their no 1 can deny for being check as a MUsliM behind will Eliminate all the machines cartooh ........hooo saktaa hai SIR holkaaa ( thats what they cia or raw calls it ) thats how much urdu or english they know ....what ever you are seeing or hearing is because of machine inside the tappu or human cover .........face book officers APP LOOG checked my tappu to human cover .........what else is in it how can you know PLUS your NEW BOSS ??? have he checked .....even our staff their uses to check each other they showed us how JUST one day BUT it was VERY HARD AND tough ......the warning i got BECAUSE OF YOU or CARTHOO among YOU are you impressed BY THE TAPPUs get up ??? oohh HUMAN COVER ...HE LOOKS LIKE AFGHANI first trainning ME THINKS THEY GETS OF IT ......back in 80s they gets it for 10-11 years ( no machines ) now they aree improved .............by then they were caught cheating through tape recorder ........try to cheat real one GIRL sitting behind curtian and behind trying it on tape recorder the voice was of a Muslim lady ..( who have heard her voice before ) oohh thenm they use some thing in throat ( even by then ) to make it look like HUMAN voice.....all can be found if they are checked to open tappu ......Now they are not scared of Army according to their CRY BIGGEST BOSS himself will let them know before hand ...operation from some where else will come ......seee he will ask you come out let TTP survive in the end ( hoipe not going to happen ) you will check him before hand .............they also do not know any rastaas even just among APP LOOG .....plus if not checked then 1 ddies another in ressembling tappu OR same lost TAPPU then RESSEMBLING TAPPU

oohhh i was on a mission ....some 1 like bajwa might like to ADD ......who stopped all this in code wards ???another hidden 1 or criminal they are not that pickers SIRs G .........in a second they asked me go ahead ASKED AFCE book offivers if they have oit all table of 1 to 26 ............a=1 b=2 till z-26 ............do not let them invent this SIRS G ...........me trying to forget too.........even kids like us got it to play and make thousands out of it like a 100 b=-300,but have to give full key to decode it ..........LOL it was a section in Hitlers movie .......of code breakers so as HARD AS 1 can GO ......if not in you left then its gone from every where .........PLUS this amerian here is telling WHAT scary level is their in the US of education ........if yours is destroyed their is before IT ....jus then this naang nasal can hide ...............

sorry sirs G its again ....if  can try all the ttp in them is their ......going on ttp is good because they can be shias all the way and then hidden too like me qureshi like her mughal like any 1 else IF NO CHECK then in any cast they like any TAPPU they like .............bajwa can still be among you or any else you announced TTP ...and vanished ,,,cause of no check of tappu ............who is in who .............you can try as many designs of tappus as you also like

SAlutes again SIRS G  check them sirs g MUSLIMS do not dis like it even they will love it (and practice make perfect like of thing goes ) ...cia and raw hahahaha i will be caught NOW so lets play games and NO CHECK includi ng your boss ...........bosses give their check to others first so no .......shame left .............SORRy SIRS G excceding my limits ....but LOVE IS UN LIMITED ........and every thing and any thing FAIR goes ...............

Sirs please introduce check and try this way do not go Hard some 1 from out nis telling you .......you can clear next shif and they the last if its for 8 hours .........please me will be jumping with joy giggling with frihgt of been caught of kaannaa as they are telling OK FIRST ME THEN but after checking you this shift where am i running ? have i uptill know or done some thing like that this is mine Country too but unlike yours i am not any Mujahid nor can be ........


----------



## django

@Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mevechan

django said:


> @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @Zibago



Watched it, IG Naasir Khan Durrani is such an excellent officer. KP are lucky to have his leadership guiding the police, just see what changes he has introduced during his tenure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Part 2
@Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Waj got very close to live rounds this time. He should be more careful! Awesome coverage nonetheless!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Well equipped.
Pakistan's border with Afghanistan.


----------



## AtifSultanQureshi

SALUTE SIRS G , Once upon A TIME All Armed forces was under and trained by Army , To get the extent that at least they are NOT filled with PEOPLE who Have tried unfair means to GET IN and no political pressure will be ENDURED so that Army can HOLD tight ALL fronts in and on the borders of THE COUNTRY ....WHO ELSE IS RESPONSIBLE or HOLD RESPONSIBLE , SO PLEASE SIRS G , DO THAT CHECK And RE CHECK every Force , TAKE CHARGE OF EVERY FORCE , they all comes under PAKISTAN ARMY , so you can rightly keep an eye on every front of LAW and ORDER ,AND TRAFFIC Police is Missing SIRS G SALUTES AGAIN ,,, THE EARTH QUACK ,,, THE EARTH SHAKERS ,,, THE WIND BENDERS ,,, THE STORMERS ,,, ALL PAKISTAN ARMY AT ITS BEST ,,, WHEN EVER THEY ARE GIVEN A CHECK <> SO go to sleep Barking Dogs <> as usual <>


----------



## R Wing

ghazi52 said:


> Well equipped.
> Pakistan's border with Afghanistan.


FC or PA?


----------



## AtifSultanQureshi

they challange ME on MY juke box so much system they are almost barking inside my years and room for years and years ...if i go for machine ...thats why some times i am just sartaa hoing nothing special for me NOW ..because they are barking constantly in my years and eyes too and in head too so much near and do not know how much more sysytem on all four sides ...reading mind too know a days .........please HELP OR CAN I COME TO CANTT AGAIN ..but if shais have to bug MEW OUT THEN WHAT ..even do not know where to my PH no 0302 LOL anyway

sorry gotr of topic alert and a threat to get banned SIRS G PLEASE BEEN FIVE YEARS they are getting every joke out every voice ME style ME WHAT E|VE||R THE|Y SPEAK ON MEDIA ME| in real life ME mine language englis or what ever .....but all and all me machine like recodrder in their tappu do not know what it is capable of more then reading minds a bit bit but for 16-17 years are to too and too long SORRY SIRS G if i got carried away ...started from rocket case in hafeez ceter who is fabricating of being me ..??? will make my dummy as soon as THEY CAN MUST BE person living in next block 11 years here IF NOT BEFORE WHICH I DO DOUBT KNOW .........they tracks me every where including here MEANS AMONG YOPU or from here ...amonmg you too .......here it takes some time ......they do not know every thing about ME aPP LOOG CAN DO .....0302 451 21 99 .....id card is ..........me hope app loog not taking it as a JOKEE ....no inbox from app loog yet just ...threat of being banned .......

SALUTES SIRS G .......but surely it was all me speaking IN THEM SINCE I DO NOT KNOW HOW LONG beacuse lately i thought all .........Bolly and holly wood is made here manufactured their is totally wrong idea just jokes hijacked and send their all are computer graphics made here and as soon as reminded APP LOOG old idea of making every thing in ENGLISH APP NAIN MAZAAQ SAMJAHAA and they started doing it was happening scince ever i think ........same is bolly wood ......no joke again .......please do remember to check any1 you got hold in ARMY .....means your all OLD ACTORs are involved ......is that why omer sharif director of RAMBO the great boss of yours EX is copied SO NOTHING VERY SPECIAL ......any 1 they gotr hold will be paying same planety if not copied on media then in real life for sure because of machine ....how many of you have knowing of machine YET ....in 2001 i myself do not know its ON ME ............
IS that why you are getting taugh match bikkaaooo maal gets in the tappuu .....as shia when you gets hold of them ????? for money ??? you check them or make them awnser WHO THEY REALLY ARE HERE ???? have seen it happening here ......a welder was cheated in a tappuu of fabricater welder .......first time in 11 years i saw him working otherwise just advices or suggestion fabricater i am welder and sick living under my FLAT ...ran many times ...when asked yyaaarr MUSQALIM TO CHECK KARWAA HI DAY you have fabricated many times thats how every 1 is doing because they are inter linked and app loog are not alll planned before HAND ...otherwise pussy CAT ...yours are AFRAID OF APP LOOG ......please help and they are as timid as devil not MOUSE SIRS G ...so are their POWER other then they hit you with radiation ,gasses,germs etc etc from inside their tappu ........and make you loose energy happened many times ....if they are guessing on machine that i still can see or capable of foighting feeling energy some times not even zero ,,,,, they never attacks plan is almost their ...you speak they comes to know ..........you yourself angry ????????????with ????????????????ME ??????????????


----------



## Rajput Warrior

R Wing said:


> FC or PA?


Frontier corps.

Panjab Rangers and FC KPK have replaced their olive uniforms to this camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

AtifSultanQureshi said:


> they challange ME on MY juke box so much system they are almost barking inside my years and room for years and years ...if i go for machine ...thats why some times i am just sartaa hoing nothing special for me NOW ..because they are barking constantly in my years and eyes too and in head too so much near and do not know how much more sysytem on all four sides ...reading mind too know a days .........please HELP OR CAN I COME TO CANTT AGAIN ..but if shais have to bug MEW OUT THEN WHAT ..even do not know where to my PH no 0302 LOL anyway
> 
> sorry gotr of topic alert and a threat to get banned SIRS G PLEASE BEEN FIVE YEARS they are getting every joke out every voice ME style ME WHAT E|VE||R THE|Y SPEAK ON MEDIA ME| in real life ME mine language englis or what ever .....but all and all me machine like recodrder in their tappu do not know what it is capable of more then reading minds a bit bit but for 16-17 years are to too and too long SORRY SIRS G if i got carried away ...started from rocket case in hafeez ceter who is fabricating of being me ..??? will make my dummy as soon as THEY CAN MUST BE person living in next block 11 years here IF NOT BEFORE WHICH I DO DOUBT KNOW .........they tracks me every where including here MEANS AMONG YOPU or from here ...amonmg you too .......here it takes some time ......they do not know every thing about ME aPP LOOG CAN DO .....0302 451 21 99 .....id card is ..........me hope app loog not taking it as a JOKEE ....no inbox from app loog yet just ...threat of being banned .......
> 
> SALUTES SIRS G .......but surely it was all me speaking IN THEM SINCE I DO NOT KNOW HOW LONG beacuse lately i thought all .........Bolly and holly wood is made here manufactured their is totally wrong idea just jokes hijacked and send their all are computer graphics made here and as soon as reminded APP LOOG old idea of making every thing in ENGLISH APP NAIN MAZAAQ SAMJAHAA and they started doing it was happening scince ever i think ........same is bolly wood ......no joke again .......please do remember to check any1 you got hold in ARMY .....means your all OLD ACTORs are involved ......is that why omer sharif director of RAMBO the great boss of yours EX is copied SO NOTHING VERY SPECIAL ......any 1 they gotr hold will be paying same planety if not copied on media then in real life for sure because of machine ....how many of you have knowing of machine YET ....in 2001 i myself do not know its ON ME ............
> IS that why you are getting taugh match bikkaaooo maal gets in the tappuu .....as shia when you gets hold of them ????? for money ??? you check them or make them awnser WHO THEY REALLY ARE HERE ???? have seen it happening here ......a welder was cheated in a tappuu of fabricater welder .......first time in 11 years i saw him working otherwise just advices or suggestion fabricater i am welder and sick living under my FLAT ...ran many times ...when asked yyaaarr MUSQALIM TO CHECK KARWAA HI DAY you have fabricated many times thats how every 1 is doing because they are inter linked and app loog are not alll planned before HAND ...otherwise pussy CAT ...yours are AFRAID OF APP LOOG ......please help and they are as timid as devil not MOUSE SIRS G ...so are their POWER other then they hit you with radiation ,gasses,germs etc etc from inside their tappu ........and make you loose energy happened many times ....if they are guessing on machine that i still can see or capable of foighting feeling energy some times not even zero ,,,,, they never attacks plan is almost their ...you speak they comes to know ..........you yourself angry ????????????with ????????????????ME ??????????????



What the actual F did I just read?! oO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X

SCU mock exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

CTD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan needs to introduce more Sniper Rifles among Para Military as well as Police and also add optics with every assault Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrizwaann

MashALlah very emprisive pics with weapons 
but i find more Punjab ranger pics 
because I am apply in Punjab Rangers and I still waiting for call later 
anyone tell me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Punjab Police new Uniform #2017


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Zarvan said:


>


Good, now after this combat suitable uniform, we should provide them bulet proof vests,gloves, protection pads and side arms,,,, we need to millitirize our police to eliminate terrorisam from grass root level, Army shouldn't remain involve in this urban warfare for long, this should be the job of Police/Elite Police forces and Paramillitary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Soldier-X said:


> Good, now after this combat suitable uniform, we should provide them bulet proof vests,gloves, protection pads and side arms,,,, we need to millitirize our police to eliminate terrorisam from grass root level, Army shouldn't remain involve in this urban warfare for long, this should be the job of Police/Elite Police forces and Paramillitary


We also need to give them better Assault weapons and also optics and Sniper Rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Unidentified militants kill intelligence officer in Pakistan's Karachi

IHS Jane's Terrorism Watch Report - Daily Update

17 April 2017

In Manghopir area, Karachi, Sindh, the intelligence police officer was shot dead by unidentified militants in a targeted attack. No group immediately claimed responsibility for the attack.


----------



## ghazi52

Ranger



























DG Punjab Rangers at Punjab Rangers Headquarter


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KPK Police.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ThunderCat

Important question. Are these guys Frontier Constabulary or Frontier Corps:


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Violence erupted in Lasbela district's Hub area after police refused to hand over a Hindu man suspected of blasphemy to an angry mob, _DawnNews_reported, with locals resorting to pelting stones at police when their demands were not met.

Prakash Kumar, a local business owner, was suspected of sharing a picture containing allegedly blasphemous content on WhatsApp, Hub police officials said.

A First Information Report was registered against Kumar on the complaint of various community members under Sections 295-A and 295-C of Pakistan's blasphemy law. The suspect was shifted to Gaddani Central Jail.

_Read more: Misuse of blasphemy law will not be allowed: minister_

An hours-long protest outside the Hub city police station turned violent, with protesters pelting stones at police, after law enforcement officials refused the protesters' demand that police hand over the Hindu man to the community so they could administer justice themselves and 'punish' Kumar.

Hub City police dispersed the crowd of enraged protesters through tear gas shelling and aerial firing, and took 20 protesters into custody.

Search operations were underway to arrest those suspected of inciting the mob to violence, police said.

Hub Circle Deputy Sub-Inspector Police Jan Mohammad Khosa as well as Police Constable Mukhtiar Ahmed, and Additional Deputy Commissioner Tariq Javed Mengal were injured in the violence, along with an Edhi rescue official and a child.

The child later succumbed to his injuries, as he had received bullet wounds which turned fatal. The deceased boy is yet to be identified.

Shops owned by members of the Hindu community were shut down and all roads connecting Sindh to Balochistan via Hub were closed for operations until further notice.

Blasphemy is considered a highly sensitive religious issue in the country and it is not the first time when accusations of blasphemy ensued into acts of violence.

A few weeks ago a vigilante mob lynched 23-year-old Mardan university student Mashal Khan over allegations of blasphemy. He was shot and tortured to death even in the presence of police whereas police high ups said that the LEA personnel present at the scene were unable to control the massive mob.

A few months ago, several bloggers were also accused of blasphemy. Some of them were allegedly kidnapped and later released. After a hue and cry on media, the Islamabad High Court took notice of the issue and ordered concerned authorities to purge social media and the internet of blasphemous content.

Following the Mashal murder case, lawmakers and religious scholars alike repeatedly stressed that mobs cannot be allowed to take the law into their own hands. They also asserted that even if someone was accused of blasphemy, police should be allowed to follow due process and the case should be decided only in a court of law.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1331035/v...an-suspected-of-blasphemy-over-to-enraged-mob


----------



## ThunderCat

^^Can somebody please answer my question 2 posts above before we move on?


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Readerdefence

Zarvan said:


>


Both the police officers should shed some weight to be fit with the rest of the others


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ThunderCat

ThunderCat said:


> Important question. Are these guys Frontier Constabulary or Frontier Corps:



Can anyone please tell me?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Zarvan

ThunderCat said:


> Important question. Are these guys Frontier Constabulary or Frontier Corps:


The picture is seriously old but they are looking like Frontier Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThunderCat

Zarvan said:


> The picture is seriously old but they are looking like Frontier Corps


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fieldmarshal

ThunderCat said:


> Important question. Are these guys Frontier Constabulary or Frontier Corps:


Frontier Corps....back in the day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

__ https://www.facebook.com/




Traffic Police;


----------



## Readerdefence

M.Musa said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic Police;


Daredevil he has shown courage to stop the truck but alas what has happened after he stopped the driver is another story


----------



## PDF

Readerdefence said:


> Daredevil he has shown courage to stop the truck but alas what has happened after he stopped the driver is another story



Yes. But the police is also from us and its people will not change and can not be expected to change if we ourselves do not change.
The courageous man should not have him beaten rather let the law give him the required punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

SCU-KPK jaguar unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

M.Musa said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic Police;



Justice delivered on the spot


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

New Al-Haj FAW Ambulances Introduced in Pakistan which are being Made in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

@The Sandman @Moonlight @Hell hound @Zibago @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Sher Shah Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Sher Shah Awan


"Lyari war is essentially over" ah feels so good to hear that!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> "Lyari war is essentially over" *ah feels so good to hear* *that!*


Absolutely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani E

Muhammad Omar said:


> New Al-Haj FAW Ambulances Introduced in Pakistan which are being Made in Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 408526
> View attachment 408527
> View attachment 408528
> View attachment 408529
> View attachment 408530
> View attachment 408531
> View attachment 408532
> View attachment 408533



Any idea how much the unit cost is to purchase and run?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sher Shah Awan said:


> Any idea how much the unit cost is to purchase and run?


1.1 Million Rupees PKR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Sher Shah Awan



@django please add always @Signalian in such topics ! I think he likes it !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> @django please add always @Signalian in such topics ! I think he likes it !


Roger sir.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Sher Shah Awan




Really sad, Mr. Khan has balls to make such a show, I salute to him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> Realy sad, Mr. Khan has balls to make such a show, I salute to him!


The local politicians really need to up their game or else hand in their resignations though i suspect their is more chance of seeing a flying cow than these jokers resigning.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passing Out Parade of 61st Batch of Frontier Corps Balochistan was held at School of FC Training Center, Loralai today. IGFC Major General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum distributed prizes amongst outstanding Cadets of the course. Later, families of Shuhadas met IGFC . 
Notables of the area, Students and a large number of FC and Civil officials attended the ceremony.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## django

@Zibago @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @Ulla @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @Ulla @Signalian


Wonder when our TV channels will get HD cameras and get rid of that loud music in every show like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> Wonder when our TV channels will get HD cameras and get rid of that loud music in every show like this.


Agreed, though filming in the dark did not help with the picture.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> View attachment 424540


is that a BRDM-2 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> is that a BRDM-2 ?



That vehicle inventory is the proud of the KPK police, yes captured from the soviets, they had more, one they did lose, torched by the protesters!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

The Sandman said:


> Wonder when our TV channels will get HD cameras and get rid of that loud music in every show like this.


Mahaz sometimes uses mobile fones to record their shows..especially at airbases


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> That vehicle inventory is the proud of the KPK police, yes captured from the soviets, they had more, one they did lose, torched by the protesters!


BRDM series of vehicles are soviet legacy vehicles 

They are recon and scout vehicles, so yes can be easily destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

Most authority services look like military men with their uniforms. There has to be a serious distinguish between all of them.


----------



## Zarvan

Balochistan police Spec Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> That vehicle inventory is the proud of the KPK police, yes captured from the soviets, they had more, one they did lose, torched by the protesters!


BDRMs are also in service with panjab and Sindhi police ... ive seen em at their installations..



Zarvan said:


> Balochistan police Spec Ops


ATS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


please tell me, the aim of this exercise was just to show what positions to take around corners & not How to breach, move or take positions --- because so much wrong with entire footage ----- i wouldn't call it a drill but a Class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound @Moonlight @Ulla @Signalian @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> @The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound @Moonlight @Ulla @Signalian @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim



Like every institution Punjab police has good and bad officers/personnel. For a province with a 100 million people 0.2 million is not enough but it gets far worse when their deployments are skewed to protecting the VIPs who are criminals themselves.

Furthermore, the hardware, infrastructure and equipment are just one aspect, the other is training, quality of the personnel and autonomy of the institution to perform its duties without political intervention. While Shahbaz S. is a control freak and does not let them do their duties. Political appointments and infiltration of PMLN loyalists into the cadres undermine their ability to perform.

Killing of 17 innocent civilians: men, women (pregnant women), old people by the police in broad daylight live telecasted on TVs is one of the worst example of state terrorism against its own citizen and justice has not been done. And now their opposition to make the Justice Baqar Najfi commission report public simply shows their involvement.

The improvement in the law and order situation has far more to do with the operations Zarb-e-Azb and Radd-al-Fassad. Thousands of children got kidnapped from different cities of Punjab, has police been able to do anything about it? and I don't know why there is so much hush hush about it and the whole thing seems to swept under the carpet as if nothing has happened.

And corruption, lack of vision and mismanagement of the resources is the hallmark of Punjab govt. The police needs choppers, APC while we just see old Toyota pickups being used at category A sites. Acc. to the show, there are 8000 cameras installed in the whole city which I personally think is 4 times less than what is required. Now if we estimate the number of cameras required for the whole province and the whole country, it will run into seven digit figure. Why did the govt of Pakistan not make a plan to develop a facility to make high quality security cameras for both the public and the private use indigenously? and the simple reason is that the kick backs and commissions involved in the procurement of such an equipment where every item is purchased at significantly higher rates than its retail price though purchasing in such a bulk quantity should be cheaper than even the retail price..

Also in rest of the developed world, police is always ahead of the media and not the other way around but here, as it was shown, the police has created a cell to monitor media and significant of number personnel are being employed to monitor the media that might be used for political victimisation than anything else.

That's just my little analysis of the whole scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Like every institution Punjab police has good and bad officers/personnel. For a province with a 100 million people 0.2 million is not enough but it gets far worse when their deployments are skewed to protecting the VIPs who are criminals themselves.
> 
> Furthermore, the hardware, infrastructure and equipment are just one aspect, the other is training, quality of the personnel and autonomy of the institution to perform its duties without political intervention. While Shahbaz S. is a control freak and does not let them do their duties. Political appointments and infiltration of PMLN loyalists into the cadres undermine their ability to perform.
> 
> Killing of 17 innocent civilians: men, women (pregnant women), old people by the police in broad daylight live telecasted on TVs is one of the worst example of state terrorism against its own citizen and justice has not been done. And now their opposition to make the Justice Baqar Naqvi commission report simply shows their involvement.
> 
> The improvement in the law and order situation has far more to do with the operation Zarb-e-Azb and Radd-al-Fassad. Thousands of children got kidnapped from different cities of Punjab, has police been able to do anything about it? and I don't know why there is so much hush hush about it and the whole thing seems to swept under the carpet as if nothing has happened.
> 
> And corruption, lack of vision and mismanagement of the resources is the hallmark of Punjab govt. The police needs choppers, APC while we just see old Toyota pickups being used at category A sites. Acc. to this program, there are 8000 cameras installed in the whole city which I personally think is 4 times less than what is required. Now estimate the number of cameras required for the whole province and the whole country and it will run into seven digit figure. Why did the govt of Pakistan not make a plan to develop facility to make high quality security cameras for both the public and private indigenously? and the simple reason is that the kick backs and commissions involved in the procurement of such equipment where every item is purchased at significantly higher rates than its retail price though purchasing in such a bulk quantity should be cheaper than the retail price..
> 
> Also in rest of the developed world, police is always ahead of the media and not the other way around but here, as it was shown, the police has created a cell to monitor media and significant number personnel are being employed to monitor the media that might be used for political victimisation than anything else.
> 
> That's just my little analysis of the whole scenario.


Bro thats a whole dissertation for an analysis and totally concur with your well thought out analysis.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

Sindh Special police unit (SPU)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

nope..... thats SPU - Special Protection Unit.....but which province? Punjab or Sindh....;last i saw SPU Sindh .... it was no better than regular police...going by the gear looks like newly procured items .... 
Edit: had a closer look at the patch... that is Sindh Police - SPU....and i be damned they really changed the unit ...... we had some SPU commandos with us back in the days when i was working in the field....all they used to do was sleep...eat & sell the company provided fuel.....




Soldier-X said:


> Sindh Special police unit (SPU)
> View attachment 433655

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

balixd said:


> nope..... thats SPU - Special Protection Unit.....but which province? Punjab or Sindh....;last i saw SPU Sindh .... it was no better than regular police...going by the gear looks like newly procured items ....
> Edit: had a closer look at the patch... that is Sindh Police - SPU....and i be damned they really changed the unit ...... we had some SPU commandos with us back in the days when i was working in the field....all they used to do was sleep...eat & sell the company provided fuel.....


You must be right about the name and yeah that is Sindh police unit dedicated for VIP secuirity i guess .
I'm observing this uniform in police for the first time They Probably changed from previous black to this one
Here is another





*SSU*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Soldier-X said:


> You must be right about the name and yeah that is Sindh police unit dedicated for VIP secuirity i guess .
> I'm observing this uniform in police for the first time They Probably changed from previous black to this one
> Here is another
> View attachment 433825


SPU Punjab has the same Uniform, & so iis for Civilian Security Guards at GHQ......i think they want to distinguish between ATS, Elite & SPU, to avoid confusion & conflict of interest among the units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Elite force





SPU





SSU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Big Tank

Soldier-X said:


> Elite force
> View attachment 434121
> 
> 
> SPU
> View attachment 434122
> 
> 
> SSU
> View attachment 434123
> View attachment 434124
> View attachment 434125



Nothing but a Private Army formed by every Provincial govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X

Elite Force





























*








ASF



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Trickle down effect from SSG and army strategists. It seems armed forces and their respective SOFs dont want to contend with small things as they are busy in a greater context of WOT. Hence this uptick in local police special groups and their equipment & capabilities.


Soldier-X said:


> Elite Force
> View attachment 435558
> View attachment 435559
> View attachment 435560
> View attachment 435561
> View attachment 435562
> View attachment 435563
> View attachment 435564
> View attachment 435565
> 
> View attachment 435570
> 
> *
> View attachment 435571
> 
> View attachment 435572
> 
> ASF
> View attachment 435566
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Trickle down effect from SSG and army strategists. It seems armed forces and their respective SOFs dont want to contend with small things as they are busy in a greater context of WOT. Hence this uptick in local police special groups and their equipment & capabilities.


WOT should have been fought by Police. Most civilized countries don't bring Army to fight inside country. You should have Police Force capable enough and equipped enough to do it. That is I keep suggesting Police needs to do raise two forces one which will be Police SWAT they should have same training as SSG of Army. Than their should be a much bigger unit which is trained exactly like LCB. And than for all remaining PoliceMan a 6 week course like the one being done in Pabbi should be made compulsory.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

That would make police not police but something like FC etc.
The answer lies in your post. We are not following things that make us civilised. We need to educate and civilize our people starting from the most basic and fundamental level. 

One example of fault in education system is that the one who gets a proper good education is who can pay for it and send their child to Beaconhouse, LUMS etc. Other people have to make do with govt schools where master sahab is selling publicly funded furniture and housing cows.

Once we address this problem and some related socio-economic problems and finally stop following british raj era methods of policing. Then we can turn police into a professional force that can deal both with terrorism and petty street crime. 


Zarvan said:


> WOT should have been fought by Police. Most civilized countries don't bring Army to fight inside country. You should have Police Force capable enough and equipped enough to do it. That is I keep suggesting Police needs to do raise two forces one which will be Police SWAT they should have same training as SSG of Army. Than their should be a much bigger unit which is trained exactly like LCB. And than for all remaining PoliceMan a 6 week course like the one being done in Pabbi should be made compulsory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> That would make police not police but something like FC etc.
> The answer lies in your post. We are not following things that make us civilised. We need to educate and civilize our people starting from the most basic and fundamental level.
> 
> One example of fault in education system is that the one who gets a proper good education is who can pay for it and send their child to Beaconhouse, LUMS etc. Other people have to make do with govt schools where master sahab is selling publicly funded furniture and housing cows.
> 
> Once we address this problem and some related socio-economic problems and finally stop following british raj era methods of policing. Then we can turn police into a professional force that can deal both with terrorism and petty street crime.


KPK has already done it and doing great. Police can be Police their fighting training doesn't make them Police and Army different their thinking process does. So Police has to be trained to fight like an Army but think like a Police Guy. Specially in Pakistan where even low level robbers have RPG and Grenades and fully automatic Assault Rifles. The steps you mentioned are great but KPK has already proved that change can be made only will power and honest leadership is needed


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Islamabad Police Sniper Course: 2017




@balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Islamabad Police Sniper Course: 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @balixd


nice to see Azb DMR in counter sniper role .....one of the reason am getting 308 license is so i could get my hands on .308 sporter from Wah......training regime is very effective, but it is sad to see all these resources are wasted for vip duties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

balixd said:


> nice to see Azb DMR in counter sniper role .....one of the reason am getting 308 license is so i could get my hands on .308 sporter from Wah......training regime is very effective, but it is sad to see all these resources are wasted for vip duties


How would a retired army man get a .308 license ?


----------



## Amaa'n

Army research said:


> How would a retired army man get a .308 license ?


The same way a mango man would .....currently only balochistan is issuing the .308 license......ask any dealer in your locality he should be able to get you.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

balixd said:


> The same way a mango man would .....currently only balochistan is issuing the .308 license......ask any dealer in your locality he should be able to get you.....


Ah not from Baluchistan, cheers sir


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Divergent

Everyone has the same colours - there needs to be clear distinguishment


----------



## RescueRanger

Divergent said:


> Everyone has the same colours - there needs to be clear distinguishment


How do you mean?


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I dont think its a good idea to have the police structured like the army. Which is the problem with our police in the sense we have the same colonial police that was raised by british raj and it had many similarities with the army. 

The uniform should also not be like of army with berets and stuff. 

Since we have inherited british raj police and no one really bothered to change it one bit. The police has a structure resembling army where there are sepoys(recruits), havaldars (sargeants) and officers akin to nco's, jco's and officers in army. 

Therefore, when a common policeman stops a rich factory owners son he is not afforded a level of resect a police "officer" deserves. As in this analogy the rich dude thinks of this policeman as lower than him in status etc.

So there is a great need to overhaul the police system. To address maladays of police the recruitment standards should be changed so we get university (there are far too many graduates who do useless degrees just cuz there parents wanted them to do such degrees and wind up unemployed) or atleast college educated police officers.

The concept of a constable or sepoy as more commonly known should be replaced with that of a police "officer" and the public should be made to address him as such. So that the public itself may be able to recognize the difference between a regualr, run of the mill patrolman and a proper "officer" of the law.

And whereas in regards to corruption and cronyism. There is quite frankly one real solution that is people have to start saying NO to the sho who is chewing on paan and asks for 5000 for his mountain dew. Just say NO to him and go higher up the command chain. When the corrupt policemen will see that no one is buying their corrupt manjan anymore they might just stop selling it. It is a realistic chance our Pakistani awaam could take.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

RescueRanger said:


> How do you mean?



The rangers, security, police and soldiers are all obsessed with khaki. The only ones eligible to it should be the soldiers and maybe rangers. The rest need a change


----------



## RescueRanger

Divergent said:


> The rangers, security, police and soldiers are all obsessed with khaki. The only ones eligible to it should be the soldiers and maybe rangers. The rest need a change



I don't see any police in Khaki, do you mean the trousers? There is practical reason for that. The Sindh Rangers wear Khaki because they are based in a sandy terrain, Punjab police used to wear khakki trousers which goes back to the Raj because Kahki trousers were surplus and were issued to anyone under the rank of Superintendent as they were easier to clean and maintain vs the traditional black trousers worn by British police.


FC wear Black Shalwar Kameez
Rangers in Punjab wear Digital Pattern Cammo
Sindh Rangers Wear Two Tone Desert patters/Tan BDU
Islamabad Police wear blue shirt and blue trousers, ATS wear Black
Punjab Police wear dark green BDU and Elite wear full black BDU
KP Police wear Black shirt/Khaki trousers, KP Anti Terrorist Force wears all black BDU.
Airport Police wears blue shirt and blue trousers, Airport Police Quick Reaction Force wears Sky Digital pattern Cammo
Airforce Police wears Sky Digital pattern cammo
Navy police wear Dark blue military cammo
Military Police wear traditional Khakki.
Anti Narcotics wear Khaki shalwar kameez and brown GD sweater / Black shirt and Khaki trousers and their tactical unit wear desert cammo.

FIA wear Navy blue blazer, light blue shirt and navy blue trousers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

RescueRanger said:


> I don't see any police in Khaki, do you mean the trousers? There is practical reason for that. The Sindh Rangers wear Khaki because they are based in a sandy terrain, Punjab police used to wear khakki trousers which goes back to the Raj because Kahki trousers were surplus and were issued to anyone under the rank of Superintendent as they were easier to clean and maintain vs the traditional black trousers worn by British police.
> 
> 
> FC wear Black Shalwar Kameez
> Rangers in Punjab wear Digital Pattern Cammo
> Sindh Rangers Wear Two Tone Desert patters/Tan BDU
> Islamabad Police wear blue shirt and blue trousers, ATS wear Black
> Punjab Police wear dark green BDU and Elite wear full black BDU
> KP Police wear Black shirt/Khaki trousers, KP Anti Terrorist Force wears all black BDU.
> Airport Police wears blue shirt and blue trousers, Airport Police Quick Reaction Force wears Sky Digital pattern Cammo
> Airforce Police wears Sky Digital pattern cammo
> Navy police wear Dark blue military cammo
> Military Police wear traditional Khakki.
> Anti Narcotics wear Khaki shalwar kameez and brown GD sweater / Black shirt and Khaki trousers and their tactical unit wear desert cammo.
> 
> FIA wear Navy blue blazer, light blue shirt and navy blue trousers!



Don’t you think all police force should wear the same so it looks consistent?


----------



## RescueRanger

Divergent said:


> Don’t you think all police force should wear the same so it looks consistent?



Can you imagine the logistical nightmare? Also each force has a different uniform based on its function. I don't think we need to change the uniform, we need to modernize our systems, SOP, get back to community oriented policing!


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Rangers






DIG BSF Jammu Sector P S Dhiman with Brig Amjad Hussain of *Pakistan Rangers* at the sector commander level flag meeting in RS Pura sector in Jammu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Rangers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIG BSF Jammu Sector P S Dhiman with Brig Amjad Hussain of *Pakistan Rangers* at the sector commander level flag meeting in RS Pura sector in Jammu



I don't wish to be mean but that Indian Brigadier's body level shows a real lack of confidence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


>


the last three seconds of the clip is from Georgian Anti Terrorist force.


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> the last three seconds of the clip is from Georgian Anti Terrorist force.


I know it


----------



## Vergennes

Correct me if I am wrong,but this guy seems to wear the exact bulletproof vest of France's National Police. (Well they are being replaced nowadays)












There's clearly the same insigna with "Ministère de l'Intérieur" and "Police Nationale" on it. 






@Zarvan @RescueRanger @Arsalan @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## RescueRanger

Vergennes said:


> View attachment 440087
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong,but this guy seems to wear the exact bulletproof vest of France's National Police. (Well they are being replaced nowadays)
> 
> 
> View attachment 440088
> 
> 
> View attachment 440091
> 
> 
> There's clearly the same insigna with "Ministère de l'Intérieur" and "Police Nationale" on it.
> 
> View attachment 440089
> 
> 
> @Zarvan @RescueRanger @Arsalan @balixd



Its donated, several police forces that visit Pakistan on courses donate equipment when leaving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Police Force established to safeguard the Karakoram Highway and especially the tourists who travel on this road to Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Its donated, several police forces that visit Pakistan on courses donate equipment when leaving.


In Karachi I see regular cops wearing plate carriers, by some company "Global Precision"... googled but couldnt find anything about it.

@RescueRanger 






KPK Police wearing same plate carriers:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 441604
> 
> 
> 
> In Karachi I see regular cops wearing plate carriers, by some company "Global Precision"... googled but couldnt find anything about it.
> 
> @RescueRanger
> 
> View attachment 441605
> 
> 
> KPK Police wearing same plate carriers:
> 
> View attachment 441608



Never heard of Global Precision. 1st picture looks like a replica of BlackHawk Strike. I have seen some excellent 5.11 and Warrior plate carriers used by our forces in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 441980


One of the most tragic case ever


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> One of the most tragic case ever


What was the case ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> What was the case ?


This girl murdered her own sister with help of her fiance she claims that her sister used to black mail her with help of her friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Lady constable to the right is very beautiful.


hassan1 said:


> View attachment 441980





Zarvan said:


> This girl murdered her own sister with help of her fiance she claims that her sister used to black mail her with help of her friends.


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Lady constable to the right is very beautiful.


Yes but How on earth she passed tests


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## hassan1




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

God I like that lady constable 


hassan1 said:


> View attachment 442088
> 
> 
> View attachment 442094

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Bloody hell look at the size difference

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Yes but How on earth she passed tests



Which part of test ? And why she should not pass ?


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Which part of test ? And why she should not pass ?


Physical tests she looks way to week to pass those


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

Zarvan said:


>



Rangers ??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bananarepublic said:


> Rangers ??


Airport Security Force... ASF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943367342574235648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

No controversial posting is allowed in this thread.

posts and images relating to political and social discourse unrest, criticism and controversies should be made in a separate thread


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> Karakoram Police Force established to safeguard the Karakoram Highway and especially the tourists who travel on this road to Gilgit Baltistan.


Who select these camo's [emoji53]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

They guy who shouldnt be doing that job


Bakshi tufail said:


> Who select these camo's [emoji53]



Are the guys in green SOW of FC(B)?


Zarvan said:


>


???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Ahmet Pasha said:


> They guy who shouldnt be doing that job
> 
> 
> Are the guys in green SOW of FC(B)?
> 
> ???


Idk bro


----------



## RescueRanger

Bakshi tufail said:


> Who select these camo's [emoji53]


Those trousers belong to the Airports Security Force Sky Marshals uniform:





These idiots doing procurement should be shot with shitballs! KPK already use green cammo for jaguar Force and Black for ATF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> They guy who shouldnt be doing that job
> 
> 
> Are the guys in green SOW of FC(B)?
> 
> ???


Pictures are from handover ceremony which was recently held when USA handed over the Armored Vehicles to our Police Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Ahmet Pasha said:


> They guy who shouldnt be doing that job
> 
> 
> Are the guys in green SOW of FC(B)?
> 
> ???


Anti terrorist force!


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Zarvan said:


> Pictures are from handover ceremony which was recently held when USA handed over the Armored Vehicles to our Police Force


What type of vehicles


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Zarvan bhai I also saw these vehicles in another thread with either Navy or Air Force asset protection/QRF forces. 
Seems like Uncle Sam was very generous with these armoured vehicles.


----------



## Zarvan

Bakshi tufail said:


> What type of vehicles


I think I posted the picture of vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Zarvan said:


> I think I posted the picture of vehicles


Name of those vehicles bro


----------



## Zarvan

Bakshi tufail said:


> Name of those vehicles bro


I am also trying to find out @RescueRanger can help us with that



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Zarvan bhai I also saw these vehicles in another thread with either Navy or Air Force asset protection/QRF forces.
> Seems like Uncle Sam was very generous with these armoured vehicles.


They are basically improving the relations which are not really good recently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> I am also trying to find out @RescueRanger can help us with that
> 
> 
> They are basically improving the relations which are not really good recently



It's a specially made Lenco Bearcat, it has been custom designed for Pakistan with a larger airflow hood and intercooler. 

http://www.lencoarmor.com/international/bearcat-variants/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Guys cant POF customize MP5 and G3 etc by adding accesories???


Soldier-X said:


> View attachment 444149

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Guys cant POF customize MP5 and G3 etc by adding accesories???



That is called a rail system! And yes they can!


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I knw picatinny rails bruh.
Can you share an example of such a modified weapon??


RescueRanger said:


> That is called a rail system! And yes they can!


----------



## RescueRanger

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I knw picatinny rails bruh.
> Can you share an example of such a modified weapon??


1. What is a bruh?
2. Modifications are mostly "after" market by the end user here are some examples:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Soldier-X said:


> View attachment 444149


Who are these boys ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> They guy who shouldnt be doing that job
> 
> 
> Are the guys in green SOW of FC(B)?
> 
> ???


No, they are frontier constabulary.. Aka tribal police..



RescueRanger said:


> Those trousers belong to the Airports Security Force Sky Marshals uniform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These idiots doing procurement should be shot with shitballs! KPK already use green cammo for jaguar Force and Black for ATF.



Seems they hired the Afghan general who chose weird camos worth millions of dollars coz he liked the colors..


Some shythead selected these funny camos for KKH police..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No, they are frontier constabulary.. Aka tribal police..
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they hired the Afghan general who chose weird camos worth millions of dollars coz he liked the colors..
> 
> 
> Some shythead selected these funny camos for KKH police..



The cameo they selected for kkh police is actually the same as air marshals well the trousers is the same ....
Kkh police is mostly for show nothing happens here .... And when it happens either the army or para is called.. because people either don't do much or either go full out..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bananarepublic said:


> The cameo they selected for kkh police is actually the same as air marshals well the trousers is the same ....
> Kkh police is mostly for show nothing happens here .... And when it happens either the army or para is called.. because people either don't do much or either go full out..



Regardless.. They should be prepared.. Instead of these weird blues... They should have simply used the regular police uniform... Or even the new sindh/karachi special security unit camo.
. Dark and grey scheme.. Or eve. Copied the UCP.. Formerly used by US troops in Afghanistan... Considering the mountains roads they patrol.. 


Also kohistan-naran route is another story though.

On my return... I started journey from Astor to Naran in afternoon.. 
I reached outskirts of Naran at night.. In the middle of nowhere... The road was blocked... Someone had placed large rocks in the middle of it... 
I had to get out of the car (not a smart idea) and remove them. 

Next morning I see news of robberies at the exact place I stopped...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Regardless.. They should be prepared.. Instead of these weird blues... They should have simply used the regular police uniform... Or even the new sindh/karachi special security unit camo.
> . Dark and grey scheme.. Or eve. Copied the UCP.. Formerly used by US troops in Afghanistan... Considering the mountains roads they patrol..
> 
> 
> Also kohistan-naran route is another story though.
> 
> On my return... I started journey from Astor to Naran in afternoon..
> I reached outskirts of Naran at night.. In the middle of nowhere... The road was blocked... Someone had placed large rocks in the middle of it...
> I had to get out of the car (not a smart idea) and remove them.
> 
> Next morning I see news of robberies at the exact place I stopped...


Oh man you got lucky those areas are very dangerous around that time.. no one travels at that time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Reached outskirts of Naran at night.. In the middle of nowhere... The road was blocked... Someone had placed large rocks in the middle of it...
> I had to get out of the car (not a smart idea) and remove them.
> 
> Next morning I see news of robberies at the exact place I stopped...



Bandit hotspot. Thank your ma ke dua.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Zarvan said:


> Who are these boys ?


Punjab Elite(SOU)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## BERKEKHAN2

شمالی وزیرستان کےعلاقےغلام خان میں بارودی سرنگ کادھماکا، 3 ایف سی اہلکار شہید !!!
آئی ایس پی آر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

If not Beretta than some other Assault Rifle and HandGun but this is exactly How much magazines and ammo I wish to seen being given to PoliceMan when he comes to duty.


----------



## RescueRanger

NEW ASF Uniforms

















ASF Dragon APC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> NEW ASF Uniforms
> View attachment 444773
> View attachment 444774
> View attachment 444775
> View attachment 444776
> View attachment 444777
> 
> 
> ASF Dragon APC
> View attachment 444778
> View attachment 444779














RescueRanger said:


> NEW ASF Uniforms
> View attachment 444773
> View attachment 444774
> View attachment 444775
> View attachment 444776
> View attachment 444777
> 
> 
> ASF Dragon APC
> View attachment 444778
> View attachment 444779


The Uniform in third picture is different from the one on top

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> NEW ASF Uniforms
> View attachment 444773
> View attachment 444774
> View attachment 444775
> View attachment 444776
> View attachment 444777
> 
> 
> ASF Dragon APC
> View attachment 444778
> View attachment 444779



I hate the dragoon. what a shoddy outdated piece of junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> NEW ASF Uniforms
> View attachment 444773
> View attachment 444774
> View attachment 444775
> View attachment 444776
> View attachment 444777
> 
> 
> ASF Dragon APC
> View attachment 444778
> View attachment 444779


@RescueRanger What is size of ASF ???


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> If not Beretta than some other Assault Rifle and HandGun but this is exactly How much magazines and ammo I wish to seen being given to PoliceMan when he comes to duty.



Ball rounds and hollow point .45's, who do these belong to?



Path-Finder said:


> I hate the dragoon. what a shoddy outdated piece of junk.



You and me both.


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> I hate the dragoon. what a shoddy outdated piece of junk.


I agree I think Hizir should come or similar beast and also again new Assault Rifles are needed along with Red Dot Sights and Optics


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> @RescueRanger What is size of ASF ???


8945


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> Ball rounds and hollow point .45's, who do these belong to?
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both.


Janab don't focus on bullets just focus on the message I am saying an Assault Rifle with 4 extra magazines and HandGun with 3 magazines is standard weaponry I would love to see being issued to every PoliceMan along with latest Red Dot sights



RescueRanger said:


> 8945


How many Air Ports they have to protect ???


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> Janab don't focus on bullets just focus on the message I am saying an Assault Rifle with 4 extra magazines and HandGun with 3 magazines is standard weaponry I would love to see being issued to every PoliceMan along with latest Red Dot sights
> 
> 
> How many Air Ports they have to protect ???



24 Operational, 18 non operational air ports.



Zarvan said:


> Janab don't focus on bullets just focus on the message I am saying an Assault Rifle with 4 extra magazines and HandGun with 3 magazines is standard weaponry I would love to see being issued to every PoliceMan along with latest Red Dot sights



Paisey? Also where did you get the picture from .45's are the future! More stopping power compared to 9mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> Ball rounds and hollow point .45's, who do these belong to?
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both.



The chassis however is promising if a new armored cabin is designed on it but can't see that happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Path-Finder said:


> The chassis however is promising if a new armored cabin is designed on it but can't see that happening.



Muhafiz 1 failed in Karachi, that thing was a coffin on wheels! It's the quality of the plate which means they are not even b4 at best!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> 24 Operational, 18 non operational air ports.
> 
> 
> 
> Paisey? Also where did you get the picture from .45's are the future! More stopping power compared to 9mm.


Bhai Khuda ka Wasta I took the picture from net I am not talking about caliber right now just talking about issuing a Assault Rifle with 4 extra magaines and a Handgun with 3 extra magazines to every PoliceMan and ASF guy


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> Muhafiz 1 failed in Karachi, that thing was a coffin on wheels! It's the quality of the plate which means they are not even b4 at best!



majority of deaths are because there is no armor on vehicles! still nothing is done and members here shrug off the idea needing armored vehicles. 

oh well keep lifting coffins then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> Bhai Khuda ka Wasta I took the picture from net I am not talking about caliber right now just talking about issuing a Assault Rifle with 4 extra magaines and a Handgun with 3 extra magazines to every PoliceMan and ASF guy



What is with the attitude? I am asking because I thought it was yours! Also back to my point who is going to pay for all this kit?


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Bhai Khuda ka Wasta I took the picture from net I am not talking about caliber right now just talking about issuing a Assault Rifle with 4 extra magaines and a Handgun with 3 extra magazines to every PoliceMan and ASF guy



Hazrat. there should be no limit to the ammo they should carry.


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat. there should be no limit to the ammo they should carry.


A person can't carry that much but if they are travelling in a car than yes they should have lot more magazines



RescueRanger said:


> What is with the attitude? I am asking because I thought it was yours! Also back to my point who is going to pay for all this kit?


I thought you were being sarcastic sorry no not mine but took picture from internet


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> A person can't carry that much but if they are travelling in a car than yes they should have lot more magazines
> 
> 
> I thought you were being sarcastic sorry no not mine but took picture from internet



yea so each individual carries ammunition as per their ability! think about it.


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> yea so each individual carries ammunition as per their ability! think about it.


Janab Police Man is not carrying Bag with him he at maximum a BP vests which has sections to carry AMO and even they in most case don't carry more than 4 Magazines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

RescueRanger said:


> NEW ASF Uniforms
> View attachment 444773
> View attachment 444774
> View attachment 444775
> View attachment 444776
> View attachment 444777
> 
> 
> ASF Dragon APC
> View attachment 444778
> View attachment 444779


If only police could be as professionsal as well.

Bro I think HIT and army know Dragoon is not good enough. But I think it was the best they could get at the time of Zardari and his gang.

Now lets hope LAVA pays off and we get a good light armored vehicle like Cobra II to replace mohaffiz in police and Hilux in army. 
And get better 6x6 or 8x8 APCs.
Ameen


RescueRanger said:


> Muhafiz 1 failed in Karachi, that thing was a coffin on wheels! It's the quality of the plate which means they are not even b4 at best!





Path-Finder said:


> majority of deaths are because there is no armor on vehicles! still nothing is done and members here shrug off the idea needing armored vehicles.
> 
> oh well keep lifting coffins then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

One of the faults of Police is that it is set up like military which it is not supposed to be. Example why do officer salute their senior when it is not the military. And 2nd it is too politicized.


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


How did SSU sindh end up at snowy mountains?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Hodor said:


> How did SSU sindh end up at snowy mountains?


They are trained their by SSGN. SSGN is the one which mainly trains SSU. They are trained in every temperature and environment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> They are trained their by SSGN. SSGN is the one which mainly trains SSU. They are trained in every temperature and environment



Not true. SSU are trained by Major R Muhammed Saleem and have had 1 input by SSG N they are NOT regularly trained by SSGN. sSGN are amphibious warfare specialists they don't train in alpine warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> Not true. SSU are trained by Major R Muhammed Saleem and have had 1 input by SSG N they are NOT regularly trained by SSGN. sSGN are amphibious warfare specialists they don't train in alpine warfare.


What I mean is they use SSGN facility in Nathia Gali also for training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Impressive..SSU is best looking special police unit in urban areas..and this kind of media work we need for all other special forces too


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Brother I am not able to see the vedio [emoji17]


----------



## Soldier-X

Passing out cermony parad of Elite Force Special Operation Unit(SOU) yersterday at elite police training center bedian lahore




__ https://www.facebook.com/





@RescueRanger @Zarvan 92 news was covering the elite police SOU passing out cermony yesterday...i watched on TV and trying to find that video on internet 
u got the video of that event by any chance?
those SOU men in action were looking impressive in thier gear


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*First batch of special operations unit graduates*


LAHORE: The Special Operations Unit has been equipped with modern weapons. It is a well-organised and a highly-groomed force and will prove to be ‘a jewel on the forehead of Punjab police’. These views were expressed by Provincial Minister for Anti-Terrorism Lt Col (retd) Sardar Ayub Khan Gaadhi on Wednesday.

He was speaking at the passing out ceremony of the first batch of Special Operations Unit (SOU) at the Elite Training Centre in Bedian.

The minister said that the squad would play a frontline role in police operations and will effectively meet challenges posed by dangerous dacoits and terrorists. He said that like the Elite Force, the SOU would also establish new trends with its professional abilities, zeal and sacrifice.

The unit had undergone rigorous physical training as well as completed several counter-terrorism courses before its graduation, the minister said.

Addl IG PHP Amjad Javed Saleemi also attended the ceremony. Speaking on the occasion, he said, the training of the special operations unit had been conducted under supervision of retired officers of the special services group of the armed forces.

Because of their training from the SSG officers, the SOU would prove unmatched in terms of its capabilities and strengths and would hopefully add new chapters of zeal, determination and valour in the annals of the Police Department in the province.

Saleemi added that the establishment of SOU was the need of the hour to effectively maintain law and order and counter challenges of terrorism. “The Police Department is thankful to the CM for provision of resources for the purpose,” he said.

He congratulated the first batch of graduates and instructed them to work diligently so they could become the pride of the police force. “I am confident that you will leave no stone unturned in ensuring safety of lives and properties of the citizens,” he said.



Elite Force DIG Muhammad Afzal Butt said the need of a special operations unit was first felt during the operation against criminals in the Kachha area in south Punjab. After that, he said, it was decided to establish a unit dedicated for such operations.

More than 180 personnel of the Elite Force were selected for the purpose. After completion of a three-month course, 112 among them were successful in passing out into the first batch of the force.

Earlier, the graduates of the special operations unit displayed their skills in target shooting and also conducting a mock counter terrorism exercise.

_Published in Daily Times, December 28th 2017.

https://dailytimes.com.pk/168963/fi...st-years-operation-chotu-gang-riverine-areas/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Lt Col (retd) Sardar Ayub Khan Gaadhi is a great officer and tactical commander. Hopefully he will bring some much needed tactical insight to the Anti Terrorism element of Pakistan's CT operations. Inshallah! Thank you for sharing the news @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Special units used to be sooo scarce in Pakistan. Now they're poppin up everywhere. Only if sayasat daans and other officials were not complacent and sleeping khawab e neend e khargoosh this sort of reactionary measure wouldnt have been seen. 

Many problems of Pakistan are deeply rooted inside the minds and psychology of it's own people.

I bet you 180$ that I have in my bank rn.
That all of the predecessors of these officers were only mostly concerned with passing their tenure and not doing some actual innovation and trying to bring in some new tactics or weapons to their organization.


RescueRanger said:


> Lt Col (retd) Sardar Ayub Khan Gaadhi is a great officer and tactical commander. Hopefully he will bring some much needed tactical insight to the Anti Terrorism element of Pakistan's CT operations. Inshallah! Thank you for sharing the news @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Special units used to be sooo scarce in Pakistan. Now they're poppin up everywhere. Only if sayasat daans and other officials were not complacent and sleeping khawab e neend e khargoosh this sort of reactionary measure wouldnt have been seen.
> 
> Many problems of Pakistan are deeply rooted inside the minds and psychology of it's own people.
> 
> I bet you 180$ that I have in my bank rn.
> That all of the predecessors of these officers were only mostly concerned with passing their tenure and not doing some actual innovation and trying to bring in some new tactics or weapons to their organization.



100% I can tell you of one such snake you practically ruined Islamabad Police whilst he was in office! Bani Amin Khan had lost all repute near the end of his tenure and under his leadership of looking the other way, Islamabad Police's reputation as a Law Enforcement Agency was highly in doubt:

http://nation.com.pk/05-Apr-2013/-tainted-igp-bani-amin-replaced-with-zafar

What they refused to show here is that he tried to get his son appointed to the position of Director Bomb Disposal Squad, despite his son not having any EOD experience. This charlatan fired my ustad and the authority on Bomb Disposal in Pakistan and tried to appoint his son in his place:

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...gp-bani-amins-son-as-bds-director-challenged/

In the end my dear ustad and an expert of 28 years EOD experience Maj (r) Zaheer (ex. SSP Islamabad Special Branch - BDS) died broken and humiliated because of this backstabbing, corrupt bureaucrat in uniform! 

As if that wasn't enough, he tried to use his influence to cover up a murder committed by his snake of a son! 
http://wavelinking.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/ig-police-bani-amin-family-embroiled-in.html

It makes me sick to my stomach when you think how we these people are trusted by the state and the people and easily they tarnish that scared office!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Kursi k pechey dor.
Lekin jab ye us se milen ge jiss ki haqiqi kursi hai.
Tou phir kya bane ga???
And the worst part is. Because of their bull shit antics even the awaam is slowly becoming like them.


RescueRanger said:


> 100% I can tell you of one such snake you practically ruined Islamabad Police whilst he was in office! Bani Amin Khan had lost all repute near the end of his tenure and under his leadership of looking the other way, Islamabad Police's reputation as a Law Enforcement Agency was highly in doubt:
> 
> http://nation.com.pk/05-Apr-2013/-tainted-igp-bani-amin-replaced-with-zafar
> 
> What they refused to show here is that he tried to get his son appointed to the position of Director Bomb Disposal Squad, despite his son not having any EOD experience. This charlatan fired my ustad and the authority on Bomb Disposal in Pakistan and tried to appoint his son in his place:
> 
> https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...gp-bani-amins-son-as-bds-director-challenged/
> 
> In the end my dear ustad and an expert of 28 years EOD experience Maj (r) Zaheer (ex. SSP Islamabad Special Branch - BDS) died broken and humiliated because of this backstabbing, corrupt bureaucrat in uniform!
> 
> As if that wasn't enough, he tried to use his influence to cover up a murder committed by his snake of a son!
> http://wavelinking.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/ig-police-bani-amin-family-embroiled-in.html
> 
> It makes me sick to my stomach when you think how we these people are trusted by the state and the people and easily they tarnish that scared office!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> Lt Col (retd) Sardar Ayub Khan Gaadhi is a great officer and tactical commander. Hopefully he will bring some much needed tactical insight to the Anti Terrorism element of Pakistan's CT operations. Inshallah! Thank you for sharing the news @Zarvan


What is your opinion on Al Barq Force of KPK ??? How close they are to SSG ???


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> What is your opinion on Al Barq Force of KPK ??? How close they are to SSG ???



Not even close. Please don't compare ct outfits to special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Not even close. Please don't compare ct outfits to special forces.


GPS plate carriers... I was talking about.. It's getting common..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> GPS plate carriers... I was talking about.. It's getting common..
> 
> View attachment 445386



They look like copies of the Condor Plate Carrier with a slight addition to the front molle webbing arrangement. I will have to take a closer look at where these are made!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

@cabatli_53 @Combat-Master @T-123456 
Polis Ozel Harekat( Police Special Activities) in Pakistan.

Do operators/soldiers get some degree of autonomy to configure their LBVs and loadout to thier liking/convenience????


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> GPS plate carriers... I was talking about.. It's getting common..
> 
> View attachment 445386

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Many SF are using these helmets .why isn't PA using .I have seen ssw men with these helmets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

It is being used with some battalions.


Bakshi tufail said:


> Many SF are using these helmets .why isn't PA using .I have seen ssw men with these helmets
> View attachment 445558


----------



## RescueRanger

Bakshi tufail said:


> Many SF are using these helmets .why isn't PA using .I have seen ssw men with these helmets
> View attachment 445558



This helmet is based on a design specially designed for the Special forces the likes of Delta, ST6, PJ's (U.S Para jumpers) and is called the FAST helmet. It is an improved version of the Advanced Combat Helmet designed for Seal Team 6 and came as a result of special forces and Search and Rescue needing a lightweight, multi-purpose, all terrain helmet that offered ballistic protection without compromising utility. 

Before the advent of the FAST helmet, U.S special forces, especially operating in Somalia turned to using plastic mounterring/skate board helemts as they were lighter and wouldn't bump up and down in urban terrain. Like this one:











Another reason that SF operators would chose a cheap plastic helmet over the PASGT/Leightweight Helmet was that the helmet offered no protection against 7.62 rounds and the chin-strap would often snag on the operators chin when fast roping. 

The FAST helmet like the one you have shown above offers many advantages to the traditional ballistic helmet design. It fulfills the need for a helmet that can be worn when base jumping, fast roping, HAHO/HALO, Amphibious operations and MOUT. 

The designers took the best features of a Para Jumpers helmet:





And a marine Search and Rescue helmet:





Added ballistic protection, a high cut out and came up with the FAST helmet:





This design offers ballistic protection above that of a standard light-weight combat helmet but also offers air slots for air to escape so can be used in base jumping and air drops, thus not risking the chin strap choking the operator. The slots also allow for water to flow freely in and out of the helmet in amphibious operations and offers superior ventilation for hot working zones. 

The cutouts allow for easy wearing of ear defenders or tactical radio earpieces, it has a front mount for NVG and side rails for BWV and any other tactical accessories, side and top velcro panels allow operators to place tactical flash markers or similar F/F tags. Again the only time you will see operators wearing this type of helmet is if their tactical roles require a helmet that offers these unique features vis-a-vis a lightweight kevlar helmet /PASGT ! 

Not all our special forces need them!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Which sniper rifle is that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Bakshi tufail said:


> Which sniper rifle is that
> View attachment 445841



RPA Rangemaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bakshi tufail said:


> Which sniper rifle is that
> View attachment 445841


I seriously think this new force raised by PAF can be turned into full on fighting force I mean which can fight both conventional and Guerrilla warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> I seriously think this new force raised by PAF can be turned into full on fighting force I mean which can fight both conventional and Guerrilla warfare


no, Hazrat they protect airbases! not do the job of Rangers or FC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Pakistan armed forces don't have proper CQB rifle ..?


----------



## Path-Finder

Bakshi tufail said:


> Pakistan armed forces don't have proper CQB rifle ..?


what's with the questions?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Path-Finder said:


> what's with the questions?


I mean to say pak armed forces don't have a close combat rifle except M4


----------



## RescueRanger

Bakshi tufail said:


> I mean to say pak armed forces don't have a close combat rifle except M4


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 445870


???


----------



## RescueRanger

Bakshi tufail said:


> ???


You kids are obsessed with CQB weapons. What we have is what gets the job done. That is all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

RescueRanger said:


> You kids are obsessed with CQB weapons. What we have is what gets the job done. That is all.


It was just an opinion ....


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Fc


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yaar this subedar saab is a little overweight...don't you think so???


Bakshi tufail said:


> Fc
> View attachment 446362

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 446379


We need facial recognition software also just imagine what kind of game changer it would be


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

this is irrelevant here but is this a new male uav Air chief was talking about ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yaar this subedar saab is a little overweight...don't you think so???


Yes [emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Pakistan flag

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Bakshi tufail said:


> Fc
> View attachment 446362



You kids... He's winterized! Seriously though, a little belly is okay as long as you can still run 1.5 miles in under 9 minutes. 


Bakshi tufail said:


> Pakistan flag
> View attachment 446528



Look at how new and shiny all the equipment is! I like it when the kit is showing it's age, shows a certain ruggedness in the operator and the outfit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## RescueRanger

Lahore Central Command & Control room, grand opening.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger




----------



## ghazi52

Abbottabad.. KPK Police.






























with Pak Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

The tragedy of Zainab is another grave reminder of why facial recognition software and also better night cameras are needed @RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wolfhunter

I saw these pictures on Twitter. Very interesting to see the Pakistani police adopt the U.K half battenburg markings on their patrol vehicles. Although if these vehicles are being used for motorway patrols they really should be using the full battenburg markings.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Them just wanting to look posh.


Wolfhunter said:


> View attachment 447605
> View attachment 447606
> 
> 
> I saw these pictures on Twitter. Very interesting to see the Pakistani police adopt the U.K half battenburg markings on their patrol vehicles. Although if these vehicles are being used for motorway patrols they really should be using the full battenburg markings.


----------



## Wolfhunter

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Them just wanting to look posh.



Have you had experience of policing in Pakistan? Would love to get more information on what person to person contact of policing is like there.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

It is horrible. Police is in taters. Bad public to police relation(no understanding of such concept). Badly lost credibility. Internal psychological chaos. Every attempt to revive is a photo op by politicians and falls flat on itself. It needs to consult organizational psychologists to improve their SOPs, tactics and structure.


Wolfhunter said:


> Have you had experience of policing in Pakistan? Would love to get more information on what person to person contact of policing is like there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> Have you had experience of policing in Pakistan? Would love to get more information on what person to person contact of policing is like there.


You better tag @RescueRanger He’s the real deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> The tragedy of Zainab is another grave reminder of why facial recognition software and also better night cameras are needed @RescueRanger


hazrat its not Qun faya qoon thing, that power rests with Allah Al mighty only ----- for Facial recognition system to work you need to have high Res cameras installed too



Wolfhunter said:


> View attachment 447605
> View attachment 447606
> 
> 
> I saw these pictures on Twitter. Very interesting to see the Pakistani police adopt the U.K half battenburg markings on their patrol vehicles. Although if these vehicles are being used for motorway patrols they really should be using the full battenburg markings.


rightly said, this is National Highway & Motorway Police ------ these are new vehicles allocated to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> hazrat its not Qun faya qoon thing, that power rests with Allah Al mighty only ----- for Facial recognition system to work you need to have high Res cameras installed too
> 
> 
> rightly said, this is National Highway & Motorway Police ------ these are new vehicles allocated to them


Yes Sir both day and night cameras and facial recognition system is need of the hour basically we need this thing.


----------



## Shiji

Dolphin Force is a joke.


----------



## Path-Finder

Shiji said:


> Dolphin Force is a joke.


what is the purpose of the dolphin force?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Put on a show of aquatic gymnastics???


Path-Finder said:


> what is the purpose of the dolphin force?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Liking the bolt cutters and stretcher. The next goal should be to start training ATS and Elite Police officers with medical first responder skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

One thing I asked many PA guys but didnt really get a definitve answer is that: suppose there is a fireteam of 4-6 guys does PA assign a combat medic(or corpsman in US marines) to such a patrol/fireteam??? Is there even a concept of a combat medic??? Or is there an alternate theory for PA which I am not aware of.


RescueRanger said:


> Liking the bolt cutters and stretcher. The next goal should be to start training ATS and Elite Police officers with medical first responder skills.


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> Liking the bolt cutters and stretcher. The next goal should be to start training ATS and Elite Police officers with medical first responder skills.



It's being done in KPK. The 100 day course which officers are doing includes giving first aid


----------



## RescueRanger

Ahmet Pasha said:


> One thing I asked many PA guys but didnt really get a definitve answer is that: suppose there is a fireteam of 4-6 guys does PA assign a combat medic(or corpsman in US marines) to such a patrol/fireteam??? Is there even a concept of a combat medic??? Or is there an alternate theory for PA which I am not aware of.



There is no concept of Combat medics in Pakistan, Pakistan Army get higher level of first aid training than that given to police, in that they are taught ligature knots for snake bites, tourniquet use etc. 

Civilian first aid:
Breathing, Bleeding, everything else...

Military or Tactical First aid is:
Catastrophic Hemorage / Bleeding, Breathing, Everything else. 

I know that SSG get advanced first aid training, but not to the standard of Corpsman. It costs the US Marines somewhere in the region of $1/2 Million USD to train a fully operational corpsman and you can add a couple of million more if s/he is a Para Jumper Rescuer Diver. 

I think a good bridge to that level of knowledge would be:
1) CPR, BLS and First aid for regular officers as standard
2) Medical First Responder courses for tactical and traffic cops ( include trauma, med gasses, AED use, Spinal Immobilization, Medical and Trauma emergencies, hemorrhage control, etc).
3) EMT B level training with Remote Medical care for units like SOU



Zarvan said:


> It's being done in KPK. The 100 day course which officers are doing includes giving first aid


Sir that is basic first aid, not MFR. I know the trainer delivering the training from Rescue 1122 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

So the basic doctrine for right now is mostly contingent on med-evac either through air assets or land to field hospitals?
How satisfied are regulars & commanders with such mechanism. Does it have good results or there's some room for improvement???

BTW liked ur suggestions. CPR and first aid is taught in high school here, has helped save lives in sometimes unusual circumstances.


RescueRanger said:


> There is no concept of Combat medics in Pakistan, Pakistan Army get higher level of first aid training than that given to police, in that they are taught ligature knots for snake bites, tourniquet use etc.
> 
> Civilian first aid:
> Breathing, Bleeding, everything else...
> 
> Military or Tactical First aid is:
> Catastrophic Hemorage / Bleeding, Breathing, Everything else.
> 
> I know that SSG get advanced first aid training, but not to the standard of Corpsman. It costs the US Marines somewhere in the region of $1/2 Million USD to train a fully operational corpsman and you can add a couple of million more if s/he is a Para Jumper Rescuer Diver.
> 
> I think a good bridge to that level of knowledge would be:
> 1) CPR, BLS and First aid for regular officers as standard
> 2) Medical First Responder courses for tactical and traffic cops ( include trauma, med gasses, AED use, Spinal Immobilization, Medical and Trauma emergencies, hemorrhage control, etc).
> 3) EMT B level training with Remote Medical care for units like SOU
> 
> 
> Sir that is basic first aid, not MFR. I know the trainer delivering the training from Rescue 1122 .





RescueRanger said:


> There is no concept of Combat medics in Pakistan, Pakistan Army get higher level of first aid training than that given to police, in that they are taught ligature knots for snake bites, tourniquet use etc.
> 
> Civilian first aid:
> Breathing, Bleeding, everything else...
> 
> Military or Tactical First aid is:
> Catastrophic Hemorage / Bleeding, Breathing, Everything else.
> 
> I know that SSG get advanced first aid training, but not to the standard of Corpsman. It costs the US Marines somewhere in the region of $1/2 Million USD to train a fully operational corpsman and you can add a couple of million more if s/he is a Para Jumper Rescuer Diver.
> 
> I think a good bridge to that level of knowledge would be:
> 1) CPR, BLS and First aid for regular officers as standard
> 2) Medical First Responder courses for tactical and traffic cops ( include trauma, med gasses, AED use, Spinal Immobilization, Medical and Trauma emergencies, hemorrhage control, etc).
> 3) EMT B level training with Remote Medical care for units like SOU
> 
> 
> Sir that is basic first aid, not MFR. I know the trainer delivering the training from Rescue 1122 .


----------



## RescueRanger

Ahmet Pasha said:


> So the basic doctrine for right now is mostly contingent on med-evac either through air assets or land to field hospitals?
> How satisfied are regulars & commanders with such mechanism. Does it have good results or there's some room for improvement???
> 
> BTW liked ur suggestions. CPR and first aid is taught in high school here, has helped save lives in sometimes unusual circumstances.



Army Medical corp have trained paramedics who can bridge the skills gap, due to the risks and environments they work in, Pre Hospital ambulatory care in Pakistan army is what we call in the industry "Load and Go", where as Rescue 1122 and most civilian services can afford to "stay and play". 

To come back to your first point, there is no study available to review so I am unable to provide you with any authoritative answer with empirical data that would indicate the survival rate of say trauma/medical casualties of military operations. 

I think change is slow, steady process. A long time ago an Ambulance was this:







And now we have these:





Give it time, I am speaking to Sindh Police about running a TEMS course in the near future Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Well glad to see good change. Wish u best of luck from deepest most optimistic part of my heart 



RescueRanger said:


> Army Medical corp have trained paramedics who can bridge the skills gap, due to the risks and environments they work in, Pre Hospital ambulatory care in Pakistan army is what we call in the industry "Load and Go", where as Rescue 1122 and most civilian services can afford to "stay and play".
> 
> To come back to your first point, there is no study available to review so I am unable to provide you with any authoritative answer with empirical data that would indicate the survival rate of say trauma/medical casualties of military operations.
> 
> I think change is slow, steady process. A long time ago an Ambulance was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time, I am speaking to Sindh Police about running a TEMS course in the near future Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> There is no concept of Combat medics in Pakistan, Pakistan Army get higher level of first aid training than that given to police, in that they are taught ligature knots for snake bites, tourniquet use etc.
> 
> Civilian first aid:
> Breathing, Bleeding, everything else...
> 
> Military or Tactical First aid is:
> Catastrophic Hemorage / Bleeding, Breathing, Everything else.
> 
> I know that SSG get advanced first aid training, but not to the standard of Corpsman. It costs the US Marines somewhere in the region of $1/2 Million USD to train a fully operational corpsman and you can add a couple of million more if s/he is a Para Jumper Rescuer Diver.
> 
> I think a good bridge to that level of knowledge would be:
> 1) CPR, BLS and First aid for regular officers as standard
> 2) Medical First Responder courses for tactical and traffic cops ( include trauma, med gasses, AED use, Spinal Immobilization, Medical and Trauma emergencies, hemorrhage control, etc).
> 3) EMT B level training with Remote Medical care for units like SOU
> 
> 
> Sir that is basic first aid, not MFR. I know the trainer delivering the training from Rescue 1122 .


O I didn't knew that but at least we are on track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> O I didn't knew that but at least we are on track.


Medical training for 1122 is very good, 1122 crew are trained to the following standards:

1. Medical first responder - this is the basic medical qualification and given to both ambulance and rescue fire fighters

2. Emergency medical technician - this is more advanced and focuses on things beyond first aid such as IV drips, IO/IM injections, basic ECG etc. 

3. DART: Disaster Assistance Response Team - this is the highest level of rescue training given to rescue 1122 members, they only operate in very complex emergencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

You guys should have an educational campaign about giving way to ambulances and emergency vehicles.


RescueRanger said:


> Medical training for 1122 is very good, 1122 crew are trained to the following standards:
> 
> 1. Medical first responder - this is the basic medical qualification and given to both ambulance and rescue fire fighters
> 
> 2. Emergency medical technician - this is more advanced and focuses on things beyond first aid such as IV drips, IO/IM injections, basic ECG etc.
> 
> 3. DART: Disaster Assistance Response Team - this is the highest level of rescue training given to rescue 1122 members, they only operate in very complex emergencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

Excellent stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

These pictures are of basic rescue training for civilians at emergency services academy, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

bananarepublic said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Lol... the best bit was of the guy using an "ice axe" in the snow....



bananarepublic said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


BTW have you done any climbing or high altitude expedition? It's hard work you know.


----------



## bananarepublic

RescueRanger said:


> Lol... the best bit was of the guy using an "ice axe" in the snow....
> 
> 
> BTW have you done any climbing or high altitude expedition? It's hard work you know.


Trekking and some what ice wall climbing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Amaa'n

Agreed on that Chief BLS / CPR & AED use is a must for all Officers in Military & Police, it will help them to save life not only of themselves but anyone they encounter during a shootout who has been injured.....given my job role I have to keep my ACLS training upto date so i understand the importance of First Aid, I liked the content of BTLS (trauma life support) and planning to attend the training at Shifa ----- I also like the volunteer program of 1122 but unfortunately i have not been able to get myself on the program --- I am unable to fit their training schedule in my work rotation.

I know you are directly involved in the training for Rescue services so I would like to share an incident (long read)-----few months ago there was a road traffic incident in G11 markaz double road, a suzuki khyber crashed into the road side pavement.....father (the driver) was unhurt but his 12 yrs old daughter was injured......I was passing by and decided to stop and assist as i could see there was only one lady who decided to stop & help the little girl, the kid was traumatized, had bleeding from nose, few lacerations on her face......as i have dealt with few first aid cases before, i approached the kid & asked for her permission to check her(don't want father to beat me up for touching his child).....i had to be very cautious even touching her nose that was dislocated and there was an open wound, she complained of headache & dizziness........the basic questions were asked like if she had difficulty in breathing, if she had any pain in shoulder, kept her calm......When I saw the Ambulance approaching i asked the kid to sit tight (she wanted to walk towards the ambulance) and let the EMTs come to her, they will put her in the stretcher.....she doesn't need to go to them
TO my shock when the EMTs arrived without asking anything, checking the kid they just grabbed her arm made her walk to the ambulance........I was left wondering where all the training went.....
because i have witnessed how medical emergencies are handled abroad (UK & Middle East) I had the same standard set in mind for our EMTs?



RescueRanger said:


> There is no concept of Combat medics in Pakistan, Pakistan Army get higher level of first aid training than that given to police, in that they are taught ligature knots for snake bites, tourniquet use etc.
> 
> Civilian first aid:
> Breathing, Bleeding, everything else...
> 
> Military or Tactical First aid is:
> Catastrophic Hemorage / Bleeding, Breathing, Everything else.
> 
> I know that SSG get advanced first aid training, but not to the standard of Corpsman. It costs the US Marines somewhere in the region of $1/2 Million USD to train a fully operational corpsman and you can add a couple of million more if s/he is a Para Jumper Rescuer Diver.
> 
> I think a good bridge to that level of knowledge would be:
> 1) CPR, BLS and First aid for regular officers as standard
> 2) Medical First Responder courses for tactical and traffic cops ( include trauma, med gasses, AED use, Spinal Immobilization, Medical and Trauma emergencies, hemorrhage control, etc).
> 3) EMT B level training with Remote Medical care for units like SOU
> 
> 
> Sir that is basic first aid, not MFR. I know the trainer delivering the training from Rescue 1122 .



at 1:28


bananarepublic said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


 the guy rappling down has placed the axe awfully close to the rope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Agreed on that Chief BLS / CPR & AED use is a must for all Officers in Military & Police, it will help them to save life not only of themselves but anyone they encounter during a shootout who has been injured.....given my job role I have to keep my ACLS training upto date so i understand the importance of First Aid, I liked the content of BTLS (trauma life support) and planning to attend the training at Shifa ----- I also like the volunteer program of 1122 but unfortunately i have not been able to get myself on the program --- I am unable to fit their training schedule in my work rotation.
> 
> I know you are directly involved in the training for Rescue services so I would like to share an incident (long read)-----few months ago there was a road traffic incident in G11 markaz double road, a suzuki khyber crashed into the road side pavement.....father (the driver) was unhurt but his 12 yrs old daughter was injured......I was passing by and decided to stop and assist as i could see there was only one lady who decided to stop & help the little girl, the kid was traumatized, had bleeding from nose, few lacerations on her face......as i have dealt with few first aid cases before, i approached the kid & asked for her permission to check her(don't want father to beat me up for touching his child).....i had to be very cautious even touching her nose that was dislocated and there was an open wound, she complained of headache & dizziness........the basic questions were asked like if she had difficulty in breathing, if she had any pain in shoulder, kept her calm......When I saw the Ambulance approaching i asked the kid to sit tight (she wanted to walk towards the ambulance) and let the EMTs come to her, they will put her in the stretcher.....she doesn't need to go to them
> TO my shock when the EMTs arrived without asking anything, checking the kid they just grabbed her arm made her walk to the ambulance........I was left wondering where all the training went.....
> because i have witnessed how medical emergencies are handled abroad (UK & Middle East) I had the same standard set in mind for our EMTs?
> 
> 
> 
> at 1:28
> 
> the guy rappling down has placed the axe awfully close to the rope



If you are islamabad based were the responders 1122 or CDA Cares. Ideally if the casualty is walking wounded the emt can walk him yet to ambulance.

They are taught rapid spinal board takedown for RTCs, I'm sorry you had a negative experience. If you ever experience any such issue in future please call 0333-3331122 and register a complaint. Make sure to note the road, and ambulance registration number plate number.


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> If you are islamabad based were the responders 1122 or CDA Cares. Ideally if the casualty is walking wounded the emt can walk him yet to ambulance.
> 
> They are taught rapid spinal board takedown for RTCs, I'm sorry you had a negative experience. If you ever experience any such issue in future please call 0333-3331122 and register a complaint. Make sure to note the road, and ambulance registration number plate number.


Rescue 1122, under mayor of islamabad.....proudly showing picture of former PM NS.......I have made note of the contact nunber, will surely make a complaint if I experience the same in future......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Rescue 1122, under mayor of islamabad.....proudly showing picture of former PM NS.......I have made note of the contact nunber, will surely make a complaint if I experience the same in future......



If it's CDA they are not Rescue 1122, same uniform but not governed by Rescue 1122 Lahore. That is probably why you were not happy with the outcome. Either way, if you ever have any issues with 1122, just drop them a line .


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> If it's CDA they are not Rescue 1122, same uniform but not governed by Rescue 1122 Lahore. That is probably why you were not happy with the outcome. Either way, if you ever have any issues with 1122, just drop them a line .


I witnessed another RTA today..... and I can confirm it was CDA and not PES......taxi was parked on the road side on main rawal road outside the main gate of Embassy Lounge Motel......a speeding bike came and crashed right into the Taxi, IP - Injured Person laid flat on the road, eyes wide open, but no movement.....he was lucky he had the helmet on, no outer injuries....decided to assist in first aid or atleast manage the casualty.....it was saddening to see that two Ranger jawans and two police constables or ASI may be from the nearby picket and n ITP patrol reached the incident site immediately but lack of basic training left them helpless.......it was so chaotic and no one called the Ambulance.......I had my mobile in car that was in Motel's parking....immediately I borrrowed the phone from someone in the crowd and called for Ambulance......same time checked the IP's breathing, he was non responsive initially..... followed the protocol and ensure his breathing was stable.....in few minutes he was responsive..... and got up......I felt really bad because he was in his 30s when he got up he said only one thing....I need to reach office.....m late....had to calm him down, checked him for any bleeding......it took Ambulance 20 minutes to reach the site and calling thrice.......but eventually I felt satisfied because the EMT followed protocol and before moving him onto a streached checked the IP for injuries.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Zarvan said:


>


Will they be hanged


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

This #Dolphin beat goes a step ahead in 'quality-redressing' a situation. Team work, discipline, sense of responsibility and values are vivid in this conduct. This truly is a beginning of a new #Police #Culture. 

#PSCA Panorama is a series of selected images captured through geo-strategically installed cameras across #Lahore City. #PPIC3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Wolfhunter

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 449105
> View attachment 449106



I like this.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958431508188028929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958431508188028929

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Flag March conducted in the area of Makran Coastal Highway N-10 Gwadar to ensure visibility of the police vehicles and to strengthen the trust of general public .


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

RescueRanger said:


> .
> 
> I know that SSG get advanced first aid training, but not to the standard of Corpsman. It costs the US Marines somewhere in the region of $1/2 Million USD to train a fully operational corpsman and you can add a couple of million more if s/he is a Para Jumper Rescuer Diver.
> 
> I think a good bridge to that level of knowledge would be:
> 1) CPR, BLS and First aid for regular officers as standard
> 2) Medical First Responder courses for tactical and traffic cops ( include trauma, med gasses, AED use, Spinal Immobilization, Medical and Trauma emergencies, hemorrhage control, etc).
> 3) EMT B level training with Remote Medical care for units like SOU
> 
> 
> Sir that is basic first aid, not MFR. I know the trainer delivering the training from Rescue 1122 .




Hi,

And you can see the results in lower number of deaths of american soldiers in afg war---iraq war etc---due to high quality corpsman training.

Otherwise---maybe another 5000---10000 more dead soldiers would be counted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Counter Terrorism unit of Chitral Police doing exercises..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> Counter Terrorism unit of Chitral Police doing exercises..



Really need some new rifles!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 453637




Thats our first frontline ! One punch left and right, poor guy !


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Thats our first frontline ! One punch left and right, poor guy !


Also look at his assault rifle I doubt it would even manage to fire more than 5 Bullets without getting jammed 
Also Safe City project needs this 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Airport Security Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Airport Security Force



really need to change the look of ASF to a more friendly one ...


----------



## ghazi52

bananarepublic said:


> really need to change the look of ASF to a more friendly one ...



Third one is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> Third one is good.



nah.. they should look more friendly think how would a foreigner react when he seas a man/women in multi cameo around the airport they should have a bit more softer image.


----------



## ghazi52

bananarepublic said:


> nah.. they should look more friendly think how would a foreigner react when he seas a man/women in multi cameo around the airport they should have a bit more softer image.



Here in USA.








officers patrol Grand Central Terminal, in New York,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


> Third one is good.


They are definitely looking more professional than in the past.
@Zibago @Hell hound @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 453637



I see this picture and it restore my faith in the police!! (sarcasm)



ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Airport Security Force








reading the 'THREAATS' restores faith in ASF!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Ranger







Sindh















Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KPK Frontier CORPS - FC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

English cricketer Ravi Bopara posed with Pakistani Rangers personnel on Monday, a picture that was shared from his official Twitter account. 
*

Ravi Bopara‏Verified account @ravibopara
*

Thank u Karachi and thank u for the top class security making my stay a very pleasant one. Hopefully we will see u all in the final.
@Salman_ARY #PSLSeason3

8:25 AM - Feb 18, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Park Rangers of the Margalla National Park

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968905328011210752
Have to say fittay munh when afghan security is better equipped than Pakistan's! Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969568353005301760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969568374026993664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968905328011210752
> Have to say fittay munh when afghan security is better equipped than Pakistan's! Hazrat @Zarvan



I don't see what this has to do with the Pakistani police section. 

1. That is a special forces operator from ANA: Commando Corps, you can tell by NVG as NVGs are not issued to general soldiers of ANA. 

2. It's all donated equipment, your country buys its equipment. Have you seen ANP and ANA outside Kabul? 

3. ANA is notoriously ill equipped and poorly trained. Are you suggesting that Pakistani army and special forces are worse than the ANA? If so, god help you all!



ghazi52 said:


> Here in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officers patrol Grand Central Terminal, in New York,



What does this have to do with Pakistani law enforcement? Also the officer in the second picture is morbidly obese!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Elite Force, Panjab;





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Wolfhunter said:


> What does this have to do with Pakistani law enforcement? Also the officer in the second picture is morbidly obese!



If you care to read the whole discussion. then of course...............


----------



## Path-Finder

Wolfhunter said:


> I don't see what this has to do with the Pakistani police section.
> 
> 1. That is a special forces operator from ANA: Commando Corps, you can tell by NVG as NVGs are not issued to general soldiers of ANA.
> 
> 2. It's all donated equipment, your country buys its equipment. Have you seen ANP and ANA outside Kabul?
> 
> 3. ANA is notoriously ill equipped and poorly trained. Are you suggesting that Pakistani army and special forces are worse than the ANA? If so, god help you all!
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with Pakistani law enforcement? Also the officer in the second picture is morbidly obese!



you are a newcomer to the forum, that is why you wont understand what I was implying!!


----------



## Wolfhunter

ghazi52 said:


> Here in USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officers patrol Grand Central Terminal, in New York,





ghazi52 said:


> If you care to read the whole discussion. then of course...............



I did read the thread Page 82 onward, what I am trying to say is that comparing Transit Police and soliders from Joint Task Force Empire Shield is kind of pointless, because the whole point of Empire Shield is to present a robust visible deterrent and presence in line with the DOT and USG policy on transit security post 9/11. 

Similarly if you wish to compare soft presence to hard presence we have AFO's: Authorized Firearms Officers patrol airports, train stations and sea ports in the U.K:


----------



## ghazi52

This is with reference to a poster who was critical of Pakistani security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

django said:


> They are definitely looking more professional than in the past.
> @Zibago @Hell hound @Signalian


poster faces maybe a model. a real solider girl might have a more stern face with workout outlook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 457750
> View attachment 457751



How come they don't have body armor? Also do Pakistani police have body cameras?


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Wolfhunter

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 457873
> View attachment 457874
> View attachment 457875


The black uniform and desert boots look tacky.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> How come they don't have body armor? Also do Pakistani police have body cameras?


Probably because its a mock drill!

Body cams are only in service with KP Provincial police (department) or Special units of other provincess.



Wolfhunter said:


> The black uniform and desert boots look tacky.





Wolfhunter said:


> The black uniform and desert boots look tacky.


Side effect of Military training by SSG/SF.



Wolfhunter said:


> The black uniform and desert boots look tacky.


Same Unit / SCU;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Probably because its a mock drill!
> 
> Body cams are only in service with KP Provincial police (department) or Special units of other provincess.
> 
> 
> 
> Side effect of Military training by SSG/SF.
> 
> 
> Same Unit / SCU;
> 
> View attachment 457993
> View attachment 457994
> View attachment 457995
> View attachment 457996
> View attachment 457997
> View attachment 457998
> View attachment 457999
> View attachment 458000
> View attachment 458001
> View attachment 458002
> View attachment 458003
> View attachment 458004
> View attachment 458005
> View attachment 458006
> View attachment 458007
> View attachment 458008
> View attachment 458009
> View attachment 458010



So are they police or special forces? Because the desert boots with black BDU just seems odd!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> So are they police or special forces? Because the desert boots with black BDU just seems odd!


They are Police Commandos/Special Combat Unit - KP province.


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are Police Commandos/Special Combat Unit - KP province.



But why are they not wearing a single uniform, some are in jungle BDU, some are in black overalls, some are wearing red caps, some are wearing baseball caps, some are wearing black boots others are wearing desert boots, some have body armor, some don't. 

Very confusing. Uniform should be "uniform", also what is the total strength of this unit and are they centrally based or have deployments to different parts of the province?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> But why are they not wearing a single uniform, some are in jungle BDU, some are in black overalls, some are wearing red caps, some are wearing baseball caps, some are wearing black boots others are wearing desert boots, some have body armor, some don't.
> 
> Very confusing. Uniform should be "uniform", also what is the total strength of this unit and are they centrally based or have deployments to different parts of the province?


Black overall and Red Barrette is their uniform!

BDUs are worn in some regions...

Body armour is a standard issue even for a dead beat cop!

All cops in pics I posted are wearing it.. 

So called baseball caps are part of their uniform.. much like US army caps...


----------



## Path-Finder

strange both KP and Punjab are using NV's that are cheaply bought and imitations when IOP makes better NV in the country. Unless IOP won't sell to police!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Body armour is a standard issue even for a dead beat cop.



What is a dead beat cop? Also several pictures shows officers not wearing body armour, lbv yes but not body armour .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> What is a dead beat cop? Also several pictures shows officers not wearing body armour, lbv yes but not body armour .


Dead beat cops? Ones who sit on their fat or skinny asses .. doin nothing... bribes ?

Body armour as I said is the standard gear dude.

Some pics are from training exercises.. not sure if British cops wear them all the time?

Although in Pak .. 99% of the time cops on patrol or duty wear it.

Few pics I posted showin Body armour;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dead beat cops? Ones who sit on their fat or skinny asses .. doin nothing... bribes ?
> 
> Body armour as I said is the standard gear dude.
> 
> Some pics are from training exercises.. not sure if British cops wear them all the time?
> 
> Although in Pak .. 99% of the time cops on patrol or duty wear it.
> 
> Few pics I posted showin Body armour;
> View attachment 458047
> View attachment 458048
> View attachment 458049
> View attachment 458050
> View attachment 458051
> View attachment 458052



1. I have seen countless officers without body armour 
2. It may be “standard” but on paper only 
3. Body armour in the UK is mandatory PPE for police Constable and officers regardless of role to comply with Legal obligations on employers in relations to health, safety and operational risk management. 

I have countless pictures of Pakistani police officers without so much as a flash light let alone body armour .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> 1. I have seen countless officers without body armour
> 2. It may be “standard” but on paper only
> 3. Body armour in the UK is mandatory PPE for police Constable and officers regardless of role to comply with Legal obligations on employers in relations to health, safety and operational risk management.
> 
> I have countless pictures of Pakistani police officers without so much as a flash light let alone body armour .


It is standard issue though...

You can ask a “Professional” if you doubt my word.

@RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It is standard issue though...
> 
> You can ask a “Professional” if you doubt my word.
> 
> @RescueRanger



Okay that’s fine please don’t feel I am arguing. Just stating an observation I made.


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Army research

Wolfhunter said:


> Okay that’s fine please don’t feel I am arguing. Just stating an observation I made.


It's standard issue but , due to laziness and no care for their own safety , they tend not to wear them. Also in Pakistan crimes are not targeted Alot at the police, only direct attacks could he terrorist attacks but in regions where this is possible the police even have armoured protection vehicles. Pakistan's police is a very relaxed force , needing reforms. Don't compare them with brit coppers


----------



## Wolfhunter

Army research said:


> It's standard issue but , due to laziness and no care for their own safety , they tend not to wear them. Also in Pakistan crimes are not targeted Alot at the police, only direct attacks could he terrorist attacks but in regions where this is possible the police even have armoured protection vehicles. Pakistan's police is a very relaxed force , needing reforms. Don't compare them with brit coppers



I’m not comparing I’m making an observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP Police Elite Commando.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Wolfhunter said:


> 1. I have seen countless officers without body armour
> 2. It may be “standard” but on paper only
> 3. Body armour in the UK is mandatory PPE for police Constable and officers regardless of role to comply with Legal obligations on employers in relations to health, safety and operational risk management.
> 
> I have countless pictures of Pakistani police officers without so much as a flash light let alone body armour .


No they are given but most do not wear it for other reasons, one of which is heat especially in summers, u can c the body armors in checkposts or in thier vehicles in police or gaurds are not wearing it.


----------



## Wolfhunter

Assailiant said:


> No they are given but most do not wear it for other reasons, one of which is heat especially in summers, u can c the body armors in checkposts or in thier vehicles in police or gaurds are not wearing it.



What level of ballistic protection do the Pakistani police issued body armour offer?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> What level of ballistic protection do the Pakistani police issued body armour offer?


Apart from the new plate carriers.

The older vests were standard level IV. I belive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Apart from the new plate carriers.
> 
> The older vests were standard level IV. I belive.



Cheers .


----------



## Path-Finder

Wolfhunter said:


> Cheers .



Here is there webisite of armour maker to indulge your inquisitive mind about the protection. 

http://lyra.com.pk/


----------



## Wolfhunter

Path-Finder said:


> Here is there webisite of armour maker to indulge your inquisitive mind about the protection.
> 
> http://lyra.com.pk/



Yeah thanks well has a look, most are generic, the only one that is impressive is the model 218. Would be interesting to know if they use spectra or Kevlar . 

Thank you for the link .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> Here is there webisite of armour maker to indulge your inquisitive mind about the protection.
> 
> http://lyra.com.pk/





Wolfhunter said:


> Yeah thanks well has a look, most are generic, the only one that is impressive is the model 218. Would be interesting to know if they use spectra or Kevlar .
> 
> Thank you for the link .


lyra is one among several companies providing body armour...POF,AWC.Cavalier etc are much bigger players...

Few plate carriers for police by GPS :








Plate carriers by POF:












Path-Finder said:


> Here is there webisite of armour maker to indulge your inquisitive mind about the protection.
> 
> http://lyra.com.pk/





Wolfhunter said:


> Yeah thanks well has a look, most are generic, the only one that is impressive is the model 218. Would be interesting to know if they use spectra or Kevlar .
> 
> Thank you for the link .


lyra is one among several companies providing body armour...POF,AWC.Cavalier etc are much bigger players...

Few plate carriers for police by GPS :







Plate carriers by POF:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> lyra is one among several companies providing body armour...POF,AWC.Cavalier etc are much bigger players...
> 
> Few plate carriers for police by GPS :
> 
> View attachment 458383
> 
> 
> 
> Plate carriers by POF:
> 
> 
> View attachment 458384
> View attachment 458385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyra is one among several companies providing body armour...POF,AWC.Cavalier etc are much bigger players...
> 
> Few plate carriers for police by GPS :
> 
> View attachment 458383
> 
> 
> 
> Plate carriers by POF:
> 
> 
> View attachment 458384
> View attachment 458385



Those plate carriers look professional. Especially the quick release. Are they manufactured in Pakistan?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> Those plate carriers look professional. Especially the quick release. Are they manufactured in Pakistan?


Lol, do you think we can make fighters,tanks,cruise missiles,MRVs,radars,ships etc but not plate carriers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol, do you think we can make fighters,tanks,cruise missiles,MRVs,radars,ships etc but not plate carriers?



Honest question, why are you people so defensive. I am here to learn about Pakistan and have genuine questions, there is absolutely no reason to take a sassy tone with someone who is interested in your country and it’s developments.

Politeness goes a long way, and BTW many countries choose to purchase body armour from foreign manufacturers. That is a fact .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> Honest question, why are you people so defensive. I am here to learn about Pakistan and have genuine questions, there is absolutely no reason to take a sassy tone with someone who is interested in your country and it’s developments.
> 
> Politeness goes a long way, and BTW many countries choose to purchase body armour from foreign manufacturers. That is a fact .


Probably because that's kind of a naive question ?

Pakistans weapons export target for 2018 is over 1 billion USD. 

While they save over 2.5 billion USD supplying Pak Forces.

You should start from here (not all weapon n systems are covered in the thread but its a starts. . Infact check the entire section)

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-made-weapon-systems.357510/unread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Probably because that's kind of a naive question ?
> 
> Pakistans weapons export target for 2018 is over 1 billion USD.
> 
> While they save over 2.5 billion USD supplying Pak Forces.
> 
> You should start from here (not all weapon n systems are covered in the thread but its a starts. . Infact check the entire section)
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-made-weapon-systems.357510/unread



It’s not naive at all, do you understand the objective of asking a question? 

I don’t really care about Pakistani heavy weapons but thanks for the links. My main interests are law enforcement, emergency services, sociology, criminology and countering extremist violence . At least in a Pakistani context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-made-weapon-systems.357510/unread


Wolfhunter said:


> Honest question, why are you people so defensive. I am here to learn about Pakistan and have genuine questions, there is absolutely no reason to take a sassy tone with someone who is interested in your country and it’s developments.
> 
> Politeness goes a long way, and BTW many countries choose to purchase body armour from foreign manufacturers. That is a fact .


You may not believe it. . But Pak recently announced a 5th gen fighter program, aswell as a new UCAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-made-weapon-systems.357510/unread
> 
> You may not believe it. . But Pak recently announced a 5th gen fighter program, aswell as a new UCAV.



UCAV makes sense but a 5th gen fighter ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> It’s not naive at all, do you understand the objective of asking a question?
> 
> I don’t really care about Pakistani heavy weapons but thanks for the links. My main interests are law enforcement, emergency services, sociology, criminology and countering extremist violence . At least in a Pakistani context.


I apologize for being rude... 

The person who could really help you is a professional @RescueRanger . Hes the real deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I apologize for being rude...
> 
> The person who could really help you is a professional @RescueRanger . Hes the real deal.



No apology needed, I suppose you guys get a lot of foreign idiots asking questions or trolling, but rest assured my interest in Pakistan is academic and I genuinely want to learn more about its present trends and developments.

Thank you for sharing the users name . I will leave the thread for now for I fear I am derailing the discussion .

Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wolfhunter said:


> UCAV makes sense but a 5th gen fighter ?


Yup... They inaugurated an entire "Aviation City" ... Which includes new Aerospace Univ, Design Facilities etc.. 
But its true that for such an ambitious project they would need help from friendly countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Wolfhunter said:


> What level of ballistic protection do the Pakistani police issued body armour offer?


Sorry cant answer that.
You wouldve to ask some professional member about that.


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Police...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

@Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @Ulla @Signalian @Ocean @Gryphon @Maarkhoor @Starlord @Hell hound 
@Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @Ulla @Signalian @Ocean @Gryphon @Maarkhoor @Starlord @Hell hound
> @Mentee


For me the highlight of the show was seeing the optics being used on every Rifle and also better Bullet Proof vests but hopefully in near future we would see new Assault Rifles and Sniper Guns along with MRAP instead of those crap Toyota @Path-Finder @Arsalan @Horus @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @Ulla @Signalian @Ocean @Gryphon @Maarkhoor @Starlord @Hell hound
> @Mentee



I Just finished watching this show. Loved it and was very informative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I fo 


django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @Ulla @Signalian @Ocean @Gryphon @Maarkhoor @Starlord @Hell hound
> @Mentee



I go there for shooting lol.. they have a nice firing range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wolfhunter

ghazi52 said:


>


Very nice to see a female EOD operator in Pakistan. She is wearing the US EOD Crab on her left breast:





Nice.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Wolfhunter said:


> Very nice to see a female EOD operator in Pakistan. She is wearing the US EOD Crab on her left breast:
> View attachment 459306
> 
> 
> Nice.


At first she is ANF- counter narcotics so I doubt she will come across any explosives during counter narcotics op....second I believe is that this is a parachute badge


----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## Wolfhunter

balixd said:


> At first she is ANF- counter narcotics so I doubt she will come across any explosives during counter narcotics op....second I believe is that this is a parachute badge



Question? Why would pakistanis wear a basic US parachute badge? I thought your wings looked like the British Para 2coy wings.


----------



## Amaa'n

Wolfhunter said:


> Question? Why would pakistanis wear a basic US parachute badge? I thought your wings looked like the British Para 2coy wings.


That is what left me.more confised too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

balixd said:


> That is what left me.more confised too


Isn't she the same Peshawar BDS lady, if so it would make sense for her to be wearing the EOD Crab which looks like the US Parachute Wing:


----------



## Amaa'n

Wolfhunter said:


> Isn't she the same Peshawar BDS lady, if so it would make sense for her to be wearing the EOD Crab which looks like the US Parachute Wing:


That lady is from kpk police and as I mentioned earlier, this lady is ANF .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

balixd said:


> That lady is from kpk police and as I mentioned earlier, this lady is ANF .....



Okay my bad, clearly I can't read. LOL, still doesn't explain her Parachute badge .


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wolfhunter

ghazi52 said:


> KPK




Very nice collection of Bearcat APC, MK19 Grenade launcher, SMGs, AR10s and even K9s. Would be nice to see KPK's counter IED equipment and capacity too .


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

ghazi52 said:


>


Perfect, thank you. That is excellent, I see a lot of similar devices from the Arabian Peninsula, such as the Pressure Cooker and Fuel Enhanced IEDs. Even a modified t-46. Thank you for sharing these images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi


LOL what is that multicolored tape doing at the front of the APC? Nice picture though, I am guessing that is reflective tape?



ghazi52 said:


>


Very nice! Thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

That's why I posted. Looks like vehicle came from Jamaica.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

How many Dragoon APCs are in use with police and paramilitary, provide photos as well please.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/







Zarvan said:


>


Not impressed this should be standard Vest of our Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

Reichsmarschall said:


> View attachment 460153



That's not a vest, that is a plate carrier.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Wolfhunter said:


> That's not a vest, that is a plate carrier.


whatever it is but Government should issue these to All soldier(Army+Paramilitary+police)



Wolfhunter said:


> That's not a vest, that is a plate carrier.


This one also carries plate but it looks damn ugly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wolfhunter

Reichsmarschall said:


> whatever it is but Government should issue these to All soldier(Army+Paramilitary+police)



I don't think these are needed, the vests that Pakistan have at the minute fit the role, from what I have been told they offer IIIA and above level of protection which is enough for multi hit from a 7.62 round. I have seen pictures of Pakistani special forces and police special units wearing plate carriers which is fine. 

But in reality you don't need anything more than a standard ballistic vest for normal policing. The U.S police just like to look like SWAT, its funny really! They have all this gear, like they are preparing for the zombie apocalypse but their cops are unfit physically!



Reichsmarschall said:


> This one also carries plate but it looks damn ugly



No that is not a plate carrier! That is a regular ballistic vest with a plate panel in the front for a ceramic trauma plate. This is a plate carrier:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Reichsmarschall said:


> whatever it is but Government should issue these to All soldier(Army+Paramilitary+police)
> 
> 
> This one also carries plate but it looks damn ugly



The plate within the apparel is what matters. cosmetics are not that important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistani industries need to produce 4 to 5 new Bullet Proof Vests and good plate carriers which can protect against 7.62 X 51 caliber. Also helmets. And also waiting for new Assault Rifles and so along with Army even Police can be equipped


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Pakistani industries need to produce 4 to 5 new Bullet Proof Vests and good plate carriers which can protect against 7.62 X 51 caliber. Also helmets. And also waiting for new Assault Rifles and so along with Army even Police can be equipped


Hazrat it already stops G3 and AK47 rounds. What more do you want?


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## hassan1




----------



## Wolfhunter

Zarvan said:


>



Shoe laces are undone.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not impressed this should be standard Vest of our Forces
> 
> 
> View attachment 460153


Same plate carrier:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Amaa'n

Path-Finder said:


> The plate within the apparel is what matters. cosmetics are not that important.


it does matter indeed, I have used NIJ III vest on daily basis so believe me it does matter, it hinders your mobility / dexterity & the range of motion.....so it is important to have a plate carrier that offers a good balance between comfort, mobility and the protection......PC worn above by the ATS guy is example of a good PC that must be issued to ATS teams


----------



## ghazi52

PASSING OUT PARADE OF FRONTIER CONSTABULARY IN *PARACHINAR* THIS WEEK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@war&peace @Spring Onion @Ulla @Signalian @Maarkhoor @Ocean @Kaptaan @Zibago @Hell hound @RealNapster @Mentee 
Truly a brave bunch of chaps hats off to them, their funding needs to be increased no question about it.
https://www.aljazeera.com/programme...istan-bomb-disposal-unit-180319080236590.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> PASSING OUT PARADE OF FRONTIER CONSTABULARY IN *PARACHINAR* THIS WEEK.



Frontier Corp kurram militia 











View attachment 461579


Part of perhaps 76-79 new wings being raised for fc kpk and Baluchistan 

That eq to new army 76-79 battalions 

Wing is eq to army battalion plus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Watan Kahani OST Ft. Waqar Ali, a track by Sajjad Ali on Patari! http://patari.pk/home/song/Sajjad-Ali-Watan-Kahani-OST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PSL .. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 462088


I really think this green uniform looks tacky. It looks like someone ripped off fidel castro!


----------



## Path-Finder

Wolfhunter said:


> I really think this green uniform looks tacky. It looks like someone ripped off fidel castro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

Path-Finder said:


>


I like the Islamabad police uniform, it's smart, professional and neat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 462310
> View attachment 462311
> View attachment 462312
> View attachment 462313
> View attachment 462314
> View attachment 462315
> View attachment 462316


Really impressed by the technical rescue equipment being used here.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 462396
> View attachment 462396
> View attachment 462397


I really like those first responder bikes, that is a really good idea considering how quickly bikes can get to patients vs ambulances.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Well Hazrat you got your wish!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Well Hazrat you got your wish!


What wish ?


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> What wish ?


Muffakar SWAT training is being offered to more police officers in KP!


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

NIIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The special combat unit was raised on the directions of the Inspector General of Police Mr. Nasir Khan Durrani (PSP) and inaugurated by Mr. Pervez Khattak, the Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on 19th August, 2014. The unit is equipped with sophisticated weapons and its mandate is to handle major crises like hostage situations and terrorist attack on sensitive installation. This unit comprises best of the elite personnel who have undergone additional nine months rigorous training in all modern warfare tactics including para-trooping, heli-repelling and water borne operations. The training of heli-repelling was conducted by *Special Services Group of Pakistan Army* and watermanship training was conducted by *Pakistan Navy.*


----------



## pzfz

Best photo of the BPV/Plate Carrier that Pakistan's security forces ought to have across all services. High up on the chest (no drooping), *hard armor plate insert capability*, double shoulder strapped, pals webbing, neck guard provisions, quick release, and most of all simple.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987758791381913600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987728849428533248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987698754244497409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987327551692472321


----------



## ghazi52

The third batch of Police Communication Officers reported at PPIC3 – the premier project of PSCA – concluding the recent induction drive of the authority to reinforce its core workforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Path-Finder @Zibago @Moonlight @war&peace @Signalian @Ulla @Maarkhoor @Hell hound

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Path-Finder @Zibago @Moonlight @war&peace @Signalian @Ulla @Maarkhoor @Hell hound



Ohhh I was waiting for this show. Thank you bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

New digital uniform for sindh rangers


----------



## Path-Finder

I just don't get one thing, When Pakistan makes (AN)PVS-7 B/D at home by Institute of Optronics! Then why would you buy knock offs of PVS-7? They are terrible 

Makes no sense!!


----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

I don't think anyone posted this but very crucial info on the Border fencing on the afghan border and how that fencing is done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

(پریس کانفرنس) سی سی پی او پشاور قاضی جمیل الرحمان 
*اہلکاروں کو موٹر سائیکلیں فراہم کر دی ہیں تاکہ کسی بھی ناخوشگوار واقعہ کی صورت میں فوری پہنچا جاسکے
*پچاس (50) موٹر سائکلیں ابتدائی طور پر اہلکاروں کے حوالے کر دی گئی
*دہشت گردوں کو شکست ہوئی اب وہی لوگ دوبارہ سر اٹھانے کی کوشش کر رہے ہیں
*مضافاتی علاقوں میں چیک پوسٹیں بڑھا رہے ہیں
*شہری بھی ارد گرد کے موحول پر نظر رکھے
*اگر مشکوک نقل و حرکت نظر آئی تو پولیس کو اطلاع دیں
*ہم سب نے بہادری کے ساتھ مشکل حالات کا مقابلہ کرنا ہے
#





__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The first passing out parade of Frontier Corps KP (South) recruits was held at Scouts Training Academy Sub Division Mir Ali, North Waziristan Agency.
IGFC KP (S) Major General Abid Latif Khan, reviewed the parade as chief guest and distributed prizes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

@RescueRanger chief, whats with new unit of Islamabad Police -- Emergency Responders??? saw few 4x4s with Emergency Responders stenciled on the side of the vehicle --- is it the same unit that was under Safe City Project??


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994590656101273601


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IGFC visits Torkham border


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> IGFC visits Torkham border


The first picture is old one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK Updates*‏ @KPKUpdates


Meet the 2 Brave Sister Officers of KPK Bomb Disposal Squad, Pari and Rukhsana; Pari is the 1st Female Bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KPK Updates*‏ @KPKUpdates

Police conducted series of mock exercises across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in order to ensure Police force preparedness and readiness to respond in case of any untoward terror incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



*KPK Special Police , *

*Sarsilmaz ST9 gun pistol 9 mm, 
SAR ST 9 ,by POF , in Pakistan Ordinance Factory*

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> *KPK Updates*‏ @KPKUpdates
> 
> Police conducted series of mock exercises across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in order to ensure Police force preparedness and readiness to respond in case of any untoward terror incident.





Zuraib Qasit Khan said:


> *KPK Special Police , *
> 
> *Sarsilmaz ST9 gun pistol 9 mm,
> SAR ST 9 ,by POF , in Pakistan Ordinance Factory*
> 
> @Zarvan


What I know is Pakistan will also look gorgeous new handguns as Army not satisfied with these ones


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996690845402390529

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996690845402390529




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996732108524654594

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996845217771859968


----------



## Zuraib Qasit Khan

Zarvan said:


> What I know is Pakistan will also look gorgeous new handguns as Army not satisfied with these ones



Yes Janab I know ,I didn't mention Army liked it .
Thread is about Police, not Army 

That is Why I posted ,may be Army might be Interested in this pistol.
If not Army ,may be SF .

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cani...istol-a-turkish-delight.555832/#post-10449533

Turkish ,*CANIK Arms* Announces New Optics/Suppressor-friendly

*"Canik TP9 Elite Combat"
*
Best suited for Pakistan Armed Forces ,Police, Shooters & Civilians .
Best & Affordable , POF must license produce this .

Watch this: @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997080076893278208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997098137864065024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997113230064570368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997134161709154304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997124439635410946

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997073387649470464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997074692392587264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Must say one of the best videos which I have seen until now





__ https://www.facebook.com/





@Path-Finder @Horus @Arsalan @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must say one of the best videos which I have seen until now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Path-Finder @Horus @Arsalan @balixd



Tactics have evolved into a better and more fluid action. Shame about the rifles and MP5 has made a return to CQB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Tactics have evolved into a better and more fluid action. Shame about the rifles and MP5 has made a return to CQB.


That is the issue. Even Tunisian Police Special Forces are better equipped than our boys. Training is good but yes we need new Assault Rifles along with Optics and Night Vision sights and BP vests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VgaProduction

A.Rafay said:


> Police commando kicks displaced Afghan Refugee.


I like the Pakistan Ladies Police 
but 
this is Not Writ 
Wadies is on Right in the Home



A.Rafay said:


> Sindh police commando at Karachi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> This is Very fantastic seen
> this is very Good Photography





Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997113230064570368
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997134161709154304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997124439635410946
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997073387649470464
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997074692392587264




Very Nice theam This is Loking is Very so Quiter

Very Good roules


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997323660674371584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997372694252408832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> Tactics have evolved into a better and more fluid action. Shame about the rifles and MP5 has made a return to CQB.


MP5 is an excellent CQB weapon.

Army replaced it because it needed an all rounder that couple also be used conventionally.. whole MP5 was/is a dedicated CQB weapon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> MP5 is an excellent CQB weapon.
> 
> Army replaced it because it needed an all rounder that couple also be used conventionally.. whole MP5 was/is a dedicated CQB weapon...


They still use it at BIC Quetta for tactics training....however 9mm has its limitation in Counter Terrorism operations....attackers today have NIJ 3A & NIJ 4 protection level BPJs, some may have even helmets, so taking mp5 to this fight is like taking a knife to a gun fight......they must move to .40cal handguns & 5.56



Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997113230064570368
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997134161709154304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997124439635410946
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997073387649470464
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997074692392587264


MI tried to evolved itself according to the needs, following into the footsteps of ISI, they hired some civilian officers too....back in 2017, 304 survey sec inducted a batch of civilian officers for balochistan and fata region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


>


These are Spanish forces they have similar uniform to Sindh RAngers


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Tactics have evolved into a better and more fluid action. Shame about the rifles and MP5 has made a return to CQB.







__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997873458603282433


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must say one of the best videos which I have seen until now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Path-Finder @Horus @Arsalan @balixd


must duck while passing next to windows but overall very sleek and professional drill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

ghazi52 said:


> Meet the 2 Brave Sister Officers of KPK Bomb Disposal Squad, Pari and Rukhsana; Pari is the 1st Female Bomb



First female bomb


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Islamabad Police Responders Unit 
The cameras installed on top of the cars will provide live video streaming to Command & control center of Safe city Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

KP police


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

SVD seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> SVD seriously?


KPK Police uses them although I would love to see some new Marksman Rifle and Sniper Rifles being used by Police


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Remember your forces in your prayers while you are enjoying iftar with your families.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000082319611449344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000410170495782913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000427466010308608


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>


Which city Police is this?
Islamabad?

*SSU - Sindh






Frontier Constabulary- KPK;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which city Police is this?
> Islamabad?
> 
> View attachment 476811


SPU of Punjab police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> SPU of Punjab police


These plate carriers seem to be in spreading like wild fire..

From dead beat Karachi cops to Frontier constabulary!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These plate carriers seem to be in spreading like wild fire..
> 
> From dead beat Karachi cops to Frontier constabulary!


Are they good ???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Are they good ???



Probably are considering almost every police department is using these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Probably are considering almost every police department is using these.


Are they from some Pakistani company or being bought from some other country


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Are they from some Pakistani company or being bought from some other country


Yaar the company’s name is Global Precision Systems... searched but couldn’t find out much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Zarvan said:


> Are they good ???


Depends on the type of plate used.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Are they from some Pakistani company or being bought from some other country


Considering how wide spread it is.. I won’t be surprised if it’s a local company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which city Police is this?
> Islamabad?
> 
> *SSU - Sindh
> 
> View attachment 476811
> 
> 
> Frontier Constabulary- KPK;*
> 
> View attachment 476814



FC or Frontier constabulary officered by kpk police 

Chittral Scouts frontier CORP kpk officered by Pak army


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

police ko dekh ker lagta hai daku ki pics hain . we hate them


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> police ko dekh ker lagta hai daku ki pics hain . we hate them


Police needs to be depoliticized after you that Police will get better and win people'e heart and minds. In KPK in every survey people have shown trust in Police after Army. Even Molana are on third position. Still they are not perfect but way better than other provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khanasifm said:


> FC or Frontier constabulary officered by kpk police
> 
> Chittral Scouts frontier CORP kpk officered by Pak army


I didn’t ask bro.. I know that because my father served 2 years in F.C. as a commandant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000785052542922753


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000785052542922753


How the hell Islamabad is 548 KM away but Lahore is only 624 KM away


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000827132455596032
Interesting I hope its true! Keep on moving west.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001453778124640259
Really trying to be on their good side


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab "Women police".
Good lesson. for men.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002957160903598080


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Police Monitoring, Recording and Sending live video to safe city control room..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

@Zarvan 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002489936216457216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> @Zarvan
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002489936216457216


For love of GOD we need this





@Horus Is it POF LSR


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Zarvan said:


>












Schleswig-Holstein state police. (Germany)

That's some complete equipment right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005088379871121409


----------



## Armchair-General

Good to see the police using Azb DMRs.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> For love of GOD we need this
> 
> View attachment 478898
> 
> @Horus Is it POF LSR


No. Looks like SR-25:






POF LSR:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

@Path-Finder @Horus @RescueRanger @Arsalan


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## bananarepublic

Does anyone know about the new digital cameo the GB scouts are using it seems to be similar to FC KPK but with a more greener color scheme . a similar color scheme ot the PLA .


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

bananarepublic said:


> Does anyone know about the new digital cameo the GB scouts are using it seems to be similar to FC KPK but with a more greener color scheme . a similar color scheme ot the PLA .


This one ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Storm bombardier said:


> This one ??
> View attachment 481368



Yea thats the one.
I'm a bit confused why such a cameo it should be brown not green

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Storm bombardier said:


> This one ??
> View attachment 481368


Picture looks fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Zarvan said:


> Picture looks fake



Nono the new cameo is real i just saw it today ... But i am confused about it being green and bot brown.


----------



## Zarvan

I am seeing lot of Punjab Police Guys with this Black Bullet Proof vests these days. The picture is of FC KPK. 

@Path-Finder @Arsalan @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Convoy of Egyptian Army Forces Nimar Ajban 4*4 Light Armored Vehicles & RG-33 MRAP Vehicle in Northern #Sinai.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> I am seeing lot of Punjab Police Guys with this Black Bullet Proof vests these days. The picture is of FC KPK.
> 
> @Path-Finder @Arsalan @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @balixd


Same plate carrier by GPS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Picture looks fake


The uniform is real.



bananarepublic said:


> Nono the new cameo is real i just saw it today ... But i am confused about it being green and bot brown.


Depends on the terrain they will normally operate in. Green will serve better.



Zarvan said:


>


This looks real bad a$$!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Arsalan said:


> The uniform is real.
> 
> 
> Depends on the terrain they will normally operate in. Green will serve better.
> 
> 
> This looks real bad a$$!


They're Tunisian, the flag is visible


----------



## bananarepublic

this seems to be the new uniform GB scouts will use now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Army research said:


> They're Tunisian, the flag is visible


Just saying that it looks bad a$$!! 

Not that "looks Pakistani". Please look at BAT written on uniform, that is for "La Brigade anti-terrorisme"! Its an elite unit of Tunisian Police.

Still bad a$$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanwal Abbasi

A.Rafay said:


> Police commando kicks displaced Afghan Refugee.





A.Rafay said:


> Im starting this thread to post pics of our Muhafizs (Policemen) who protect common people on streets and public places, Rangers, Highway Police, Railway Police, Frontier Corps, Pakistan Coast Guards and Their equipment such as Ammunition, Guns, vehicles and communication Devices and their major successful operations.



Due to some corrupt people, the police's name has been abusive Otherwise police have given lot of sacrifice We do not look at it 
Pakistan Zindabad
Pakistan Police Zindabad


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


>


@RescueRanger , Chief idk if you are still around, havn't seen you online for a while, but just a question. why not police forces on the local level Mod their AKs by themselves. they can set up a fund where they chip in monthly and purchase the upgraded by themselves?
i was firing an AK of a friend and as usual the the trigger was a bit heavy on the standard AK. i did a trigger job on my AK by polishing the trigger group, this will give a smooth operation of the trigger and disconnector hooks on the Hammer.......also upgrade the Pistol Grip, that surely made things easy as my grip was more raised & closer to the receiver.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023106283967270914


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


>


respect for all of them but i kinda feel bad and i think we must and should move forward.....in Photo # 3, Team on the right has some good & firm footing, team on the left has some effed up footing, second member is not supporting the first shooter, also during movement or cutting the corner he will get his legs crossed.....
there is great emphasize on Footing, Movement and Communication in all CT units arcoss world....
they are also using some effed up old AKs that need to be moved out of service......for CTD units we must atleast consider the option of weight reduction on the AKs, replace the Metal mags with Circle 10, waffle type Polymer mags, that for sure will take some weight off

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> respect for all of them but i kinda feel bad and i think we must and should move forward.....in Photo # 3, Team on the right has some good & firm footing, team on the left has some effed up footing, second member is not supporting the first shooter, also during movement or cutting the corner he will get his legs crossed.....
> there is great emphasize on Footing, Movement and Communication in all CT units arcoss world


Police force needs good training. We should also contact USA SWAT forces for training of our SWAT forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Police force needs good training. We should also contact USA SWAT forces for training of our SWAT forces.


idk what happened to Turkish Instructors who were in country for CTD training for Punjab Police.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan @Path-Finder @SulmanBaadshah @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan @Path-Finder @SulmanBaadshah @Path-Finder


what is going on here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

Path-Finder said:


> what is going on here?


Punjab police special protection unit (SPU) for chinese engineers/workers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025248128860147713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>


Type 56 not AK47

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran to strengthen police force across all provinces*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
August 04, 2018

On the occasion of ‘Police Martyrs Day’ on Saturday, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan has appreciated the individuals martyred in the line of duty.

The cricketer-turned politician took to Twitter to commemorate the individuals around the country, who were slain in the line of duty while protecting their country.

“On Police Martyrs Day, we salute our police martyrs who laid down their lives in defence of the nation and its citizens,” Imran stated.

Furthermore, the PTI chairman went on to vow for a more fortified force, giving instance of their Khyber Pakhtunkhwa rule.

“We are committed to strengthening the police force across all provinces, as we did in KP, by making it a merit-based, professional force free from pol interference,” he stated.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Desert camel ride with the company of Sindh rangers soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger , Chief idk if you are still around, havn't seen you online for a while, but just a question. why not police forces on the local level Mod their AKs by themselves. they can set up a fund where they chip in monthly and purchase the upgraded by themselves?
> i was firing an AK of a friend and as usual the the trigger was a bit heavy on the standard AK. i did a trigger job on my AK by polishing the trigger group, this will give a smooth operation of the trigger and disconnector hooks on the Hammer.......also upgrade the Pistol Grip, that surely made things easy as my grip was more raised & closer to the receiver.



Hello sir, 

Sorry for the late reply been away due to work and life. The short answer to this is that unlike the U.S where operators get a person issued DMR or service weapon, the cote will issue the weapon to each constable in ATS, Elite on the day, as such there is no chance for personalisation or modification as we can see in some forces outside Pakistan. 

Pakistani police officers don't have enough to make ends meet let alone buy tacticool gear for their weapons. Sad reality.


----------



## Zarvan

Hundreds of police cars all under one roof – if you’re part of the criminal fraternity, it’s the stuff of nightmares, but for the rest of us, it’s an amazing insight into how police forces choose and buy their new cars. We visited the National Association of Police Fleet Managers (NAPFM) 2016 motor show to see what a motorshow for police officers is really like.

*Police Ford Mustang*





As already featured on Motoring Research, the undoubted star of the 2016 NAPFM exhibition is Ford’s remarkable police-liveried Mustang. Decked out in the very same high-vis stickers used by all other police cars, crowds flocked to it and rightly so.

It’s as if the Ford Mustang was born to be a British police car, no? There’s already no missing a new Mustang on British roads at the moment: add in a police makeover and the very last excuse you could ever use would be that you didn’t see them, officer.

Thing is, this is no promo showcase – a spokesman admitted to use that forces are already assessing the new V8-engined Mustang. Perhaps not for liveried-up duties, but certainly as a fast-response car. Indeed, look outside, advised the Ford man…






…Yes, there indeed was the actual Ford Mustang currently being assessed by forces across the country, taking a few days out its busy schedule to appear at the NAPFM show. So, why are forces so interested in it? Because huge performance for less than £35,000, that’s why. You’ll struggle to find a bigger bang for your buck, and when that buck is the public’s money, this sort of stuff counts…

*Police BMW M2*



Another high-performance icon wearing police stickers at the NAPFM show was, yes, BMW’s new M2. You know, the 370hp rear-drive performance car that’s already wholly wowed us several times this year. The perfect high-performance addition to a police car fleet full of more mundane BMWs, reckons the firm.

The regular BMW M2 costs around £44,000, but add in a decent police discount and you could have something that, like the Mustang, financially stacks up. With even mainstream hot hatches becoming ever-more powerful, police forces need to up their performance accordingly to stand a chance of catching miscreants. Enter cars like the M2.

So although it seems a bit of a stunt to have the mighty new M2 at a police car show, it’s actually not as wild as it sounds. Don’t be surprised if a few forces place a discreet order for the wild new M2 – perhaps not wearing livery quite as standout as this, though. Remember, stealth matters.

*Police BMW i8*





If police forces are keen on expanding their BMW fleet with the high-performance M2, why not add on an eco angle too with the clean and green BMW i8? We admit, this probably is a promo special – we pity the fully-uniformed officers who’d have to quickly jump in and out of the wild gullwing supercar – but its presence was welcome.

Not least because some genius in BMW’s livery department added on the words ‘hyperceptor’. The BMW hyperceptor police car. Yes, we’re sold.

*Police BMW M6 Performance*





Of course, sans livery, BMW M cars make great undercover cars. Apart from the light bar on the roof, you’d never guess this was a police car. Just one problem: the colour is hardly ‘stealth’.

*Police Chevrolet Camaro*





Police forces chomp through tyres, which is why Goodyear was at the police car motor show to exhibit its latest rubber. With the help of a rather cool-looking U.S.-inspired Chevrolet Camaro.





And just around the corner was this retro star, a 1970s Corvette that appears to have been snaffled by the Sheriff as his own personal company car. Well, why not?

*Jaguar F-Pace*





SUVs are taking over in Britain so it’s natural this will extend to the police force. We wonder which force will be the first to get its hands on a new Jaguar F-Pace, the most in-demand SUV of the moment? The fact it’s at the NAPFM show suggests it won’t be long…

*Ford Edge*





The new Ford Edge is barely on sale in the UK but already it’s headed to British police forces – the firm admits interest in it has been healthy, because of its low price, low emissions and ample space inside.

*Volvo XC90*





Volvos are favourites of the police and we’re sure many will be clamouring to get into the new XC90 – not least because there’s an eco-friendly high-performance plug-in hybrid T8 model that has potency in spades but will also help forces tick their green fleet commitments.

*Police Volkswagen Golf GTE*





Speaking of green fleet commitments, how about a plug-in hybrid Volkswagen Golf GTE? It’s the eco-friendly GTI and, in this fantastic ‘eco-interceptor’ livery, looks fantastic.

If police forces are carrying out low-speed local duties, it works as a full EV so they can do their bit for inner-city emissions. But the TSI petrol engine is ready in the background should the need for long-distance performance arise. Such green considerations may be a growing part of police car fleet policies in the future so we may well start to see more and more cars such as the Golf GTE on police fleets.

*Police BMW 3 Series interceptor*





A more familiar police car is the BMW 3 Series, seen on motorways across the land. This is fully decked out in ANPR interceptor equipment: simply by driving around and automatically clocking vehicle registration plates, police can find those driving without tax, insurance or MOT. You have been warned…

*Police BMW 5 Series*





For every police 3 Series, there seems to be a police BMW 5 Series. This model looks like it’s been driven straight off duty for a few days on display before heading out back to Met police duty. The show was a rare chance to get up close to police cars without breaking the law…

*Emergency services BMW i3*





It wasn’t just police cars on display at the show – other blue light vehicles such as ambulances and fire brigade vehicles were being showcased. How neat does this trio of BMW i3 look?

Again, reflecting a need to make emergency services more green, BMW was showing off the i3 to those who want long-range zero-emissions use with the backup of BMW’s range-extender engine if the blue lights need to be turned on.

*Police Renault Twizy*





The quirky Renault Twizy is oddball, but for certain police tasks, could have a place. It has size on its side, it’s green, it’s agile… just don’t press it into higher-speed, longer-distance use, though…


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Hundreds of police cars all under one roof – if you’re part of the criminal fraternity, it’s the stuff of nightmares, but for the rest of us, it’s an amazing insight into how police forces choose and buy their new cars. We visited the National Association of Police Fleet Managers (NAPFM) 2016 motor show to see what a motorshow for police officers is really like.
> 
> *Police Ford Mustang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As already featured on Motoring Research, the undoubted star of the 2016 NAPFM exhibition is Ford’s remarkable police-liveried Mustang. Decked out in the very same high-vis stickers used by all other police cars, crowds flocked to it and rightly so.
> 
> It’s as if the Ford Mustang was born to be a British police car, no? There’s already no missing a new Mustang on British roads at the moment: add in a police makeover and the very last excuse you could ever use would be that you didn’t see them, officer.
> 
> Thing is, this is no promo showcase – a spokesman admitted to use that forces are already assessing the new V8-engined Mustang. Perhaps not for liveried-up duties, but certainly as a fast-response car. Indeed, look outside, advised the Ford man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …Yes, there indeed was the actual Ford Mustang currently being assessed by forces across the country, taking a few days out its busy schedule to appear at the NAPFM show. So, why are forces so interested in it? Because huge performance for less than £35,000, that’s why. You’ll struggle to find a bigger bang for your buck, and when that buck is the public’s money, this sort of stuff counts…
> 
> *Police BMW M2*
> 
> 
> 
> Another high-performance icon wearing police stickers at the NAPFM show was, yes, BMW’s new M2. You know, the 370hp rear-drive performance car that’s already wholly wowed us several times this year. The perfect high-performance addition to a police car fleet full of more mundane BMWs, reckons the firm.
> 
> The regular BMW M2 costs around £44,000, but add in a decent police discount and you could have something that, like the Mustang, financially stacks up. With even mainstream hot hatches becoming ever-more powerful, police forces need to up their performance accordingly to stand a chance of catching miscreants. Enter cars like the M2.
> 
> So although it seems a bit of a stunt to have the mighty new M2 at a police car show, it’s actually not as wild as it sounds. Don’t be surprised if a few forces place a discreet order for the wild new M2 – perhaps not wearing livery quite as standout as this, though. Remember, stealth matters.
> 
> *Police BMW i8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If police forces are keen on expanding their BMW fleet with the high-performance M2, why not add on an eco angle too with the clean and green BMW i8? We admit, this probably is a promo special – we pity the fully-uniformed officers who’d have to quickly jump in and out of the wild gullwing supercar – but its presence was welcome.
> 
> Not least because some genius in BMW’s livery department added on the words ‘hyperceptor’. The BMW hyperceptor police car. Yes, we’re sold.
> 
> *Police BMW M6 Performance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, sans livery, BMW M cars make great undercover cars. Apart from the light bar on the roof, you’d never guess this was a police car. Just one problem: the colour is hardly ‘stealth’.
> 
> *Police Chevrolet Camaro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police forces chomp through tyres, which is why Goodyear was at the police car motor show to exhibit its latest rubber. With the help of a rather cool-looking U.S.-inspired Chevrolet Camaro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just around the corner was this retro star, a 1970s Corvette that appears to have been snaffled by the Sheriff as his own personal company car. Well, why not?
> 
> *Jaguar F-Pace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUVs are taking over in Britain so it’s natural this will extend to the police force. We wonder which force will be the first to get its hands on a new Jaguar F-Pace, the most in-demand SUV of the moment? The fact it’s at the NAPFM show suggests it won’t be long…
> 
> *Ford Edge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Ford Edge is barely on sale in the UK but already it’s headed to British police forces – the firm admits interest in it has been healthy, because of its low price, low emissions and ample space inside.
> 
> *Volvo XC90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volvos are favourites of the police and we’re sure many will be clamouring to get into the new XC90 – not least because there’s an eco-friendly high-performance plug-in hybrid T8 model that has potency in spades but will also help forces tick their green fleet commitments.
> 
> *Police Volkswagen Golf GTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of green fleet commitments, how about a plug-in hybrid Volkswagen Golf GTE? It’s the eco-friendly GTI and, in this fantastic ‘eco-interceptor’ livery, looks fantastic.
> 
> If police forces are carrying out low-speed local duties, it works as a full EV so they can do their bit for inner-city emissions. But the TSI petrol engine is ready in the background should the need for long-distance performance arise. Such green considerations may be a growing part of police car fleet policies in the future so we may well start to see more and more cars such as the Golf GTE on police fleets.
> 
> *Police BMW 3 Series interceptor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A more familiar police car is the BMW 3 Series, seen on motorways across the land. This is fully decked out in ANPR interceptor equipment: simply by driving around and automatically clocking vehicle registration plates, police can find those driving without tax, insurance or MOT. You have been warned…
> 
> *Police BMW 5 Series*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For every police 3 Series, there seems to be a police BMW 5 Series. This model looks like it’s been driven straight off duty for a few days on display before heading out back to Met police duty. The show was a rare chance to get up close to police cars without breaking the law…
> 
> *Emergency services BMW i3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn’t just police cars on display at the show – other blue light vehicles such as ambulances and fire brigade vehicles were being showcased. How neat does this trio of BMW i3 look?
> 
> Again, reflecting a need to make emergency services more green, BMW was showing off the i3 to those who want long-range zero-emissions use with the backup of BMW’s range-extender engine if the blue lights need to be turned on.
> 
> *Police Renault Twizy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quirky Renault Twizy is oddball, but for certain police tasks, could have a place. It has size on its side, it’s green, it’s agile… just don’t press it into higher-speed, longer-distance use, though…



BMW.(Full Stop)


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> BMW.(Full Stop)







Toyota Corolla 




Suzuki Ciaz 




Toyota Prius 




HONDA HRV




Honda CRV 




Toyota Aqua 









These cars are already is massive use in Pakistan should be inducted for Police work along with Bikes. And Dala needs to go.


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Toyota Corolla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzuki Ciaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota Prius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HONDA HRV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honda CRV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cars are already is massive use in Pakistan should be inducted for Police work along with Bikes. And Dala needs to go.



Muffakir, If you ever get the opportunity drive a BMW! There is a reason why Police Use BMW's. But for Pakistan Better motorbikes can solve the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Muffakir, If you ever get the opportunity drive a BMW! There is a reason why Police Use BMW's. But for Pakistan Better motorbikes can solve the problem.


For motorway Police yes but inside Pakistan these cars are enough only thing is we should make sure that Police Cars at least get Air Bags in them and Iron Grill on front side


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> For motorway Police yes but inside Pakistan these cars are enough only thing is we should make sure that Police Cars at least get Air Bags in them and Iron Grill on front side


Best thing to do is invest in drones for tackling crimes and better CCTV infrastructure. Cars can come later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

Zarvan said:


> Hundreds of police cars all under one roof – if you’re part of the criminal fraternity, it’s the stuff of nightmares, but for the rest of us, it’s an amazing insight into how police forces choose and buy their new cars. We visited the National Association of Police Fleet Managers (NAPFM) 2016 motor show to see what a motorshow for police officers is really like.
> 
> *Police Ford Mustang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As already featured on Motoring Research, the undoubted star of the 2016 NAPFM exhibition is Ford’s remarkable police-liveried Mustang. Decked out in the very same high-vis stickers used by all other police cars, crowds flocked to it and rightly so.
> 
> It’s as if the Ford Mustang was born to be a British police car, no? There’s already no missing a new Mustang on British roads at the moment: add in a police makeover and the very last excuse you could ever use would be that you didn’t see them, officer.
> 
> Thing is, this is no promo showcase – a spokesman admitted to use that forces are already assessing the new V8-engined Mustang. Perhaps not for liveried-up duties, but certainly as a fast-response car. Indeed, look outside, advised the Ford man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …Yes, there indeed was the actual Ford Mustang currently being assessed by forces across the country, taking a few days out its busy schedule to appear at the NAPFM show. So, why are forces so interested in it? Because huge performance for less than £35,000, that’s why. You’ll struggle to find a bigger bang for your buck, and when that buck is the public’s money, this sort of stuff counts…
> 
> *Police BMW M2*
> 
> 
> 
> Another high-performance icon wearing police stickers at the NAPFM show was, yes, BMW’s new M2. You know, the 370hp rear-drive performance car that’s already wholly wowed us several times this year. The perfect high-performance addition to a police car fleet full of more mundane BMWs, reckons the firm.
> 
> The regular BMW M2 costs around £44,000, but add in a decent police discount and you could have something that, like the Mustang, financially stacks up. With even mainstream hot hatches becoming ever-more powerful, police forces need to up their performance accordingly to stand a chance of catching miscreants. Enter cars like the M2.
> 
> So although it seems a bit of a stunt to have the mighty new M2 at a police car show, it’s actually not as wild as it sounds. Don’t be surprised if a few forces place a discreet order for the wild new M2 – perhaps not wearing livery quite as standout as this, though. Remember, stealth matters.
> 
> *Police BMW i8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If police forces are keen on expanding their BMW fleet with the high-performance M2, why not add on an eco angle too with the clean and green BMW i8? We admit, this probably is a promo special – we pity the fully-uniformed officers who’d have to quickly jump in and out of the wild gullwing supercar – but its presence was welcome.
> 
> Not least because some genius in BMW’s livery department added on the words ‘hyperceptor’. The BMW hyperceptor police car. Yes, we’re sold.
> 
> *Police BMW M6 Performance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, sans livery, BMW M cars make great undercover cars. Apart from the light bar on the roof, you’d never guess this was a police car. Just one problem: the colour is hardly ‘stealth’.
> 
> *Police Chevrolet Camaro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police forces chomp through tyres, which is why Goodyear was at the police car motor show to exhibit its latest rubber. With the help of a rather cool-looking U.S.-inspired Chevrolet Camaro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just around the corner was this retro star, a 1970s Corvette that appears to have been snaffled by the Sheriff as his own personal company car. Well, why not?
> 
> *Jaguar F-Pace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUVs are taking over in Britain so it’s natural this will extend to the police force. We wonder which force will be the first to get its hands on a new Jaguar F-Pace, the most in-demand SUV of the moment? The fact it’s at the NAPFM show suggests it won’t be long…
> 
> *Ford Edge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Ford Edge is barely on sale in the UK but already it’s headed to British police forces – the firm admits interest in it has been healthy, because of its low price, low emissions and ample space inside.
> 
> *Volvo XC90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volvos are favourites of the police and we’re sure many will be clamouring to get into the new XC90 – not least because there’s an eco-friendly high-performance plug-in hybrid T8 model that has potency in spades but will also help forces tick their green fleet commitments.
> 
> *Police Volkswagen Golf GTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of green fleet commitments, how about a plug-in hybrid Volkswagen Golf GTE? It’s the eco-friendly GTI and, in this fantastic ‘eco-interceptor’ livery, looks fantastic.
> 
> If police forces are carrying out low-speed local duties, it works as a full EV so they can do their bit for inner-city emissions. But the TSI petrol engine is ready in the background should the need for long-distance performance arise. Such green considerations may be a growing part of police car fleet policies in the future so we may well start to see more and more cars such as the Golf GTE on police fleets.
> 
> *Police BMW 3 Series interceptor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A more familiar police car is the BMW 3 Series, seen on motorways across the land. This is fully decked out in ANPR interceptor equipment: simply by driving around and automatically clocking vehicle registration plates, police can find those driving without tax, insurance or MOT. You have been warned…
> 
> *Police BMW 5 Series*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For every police 3 Series, there seems to be a police BMW 5 Series. This model looks like it’s been driven straight off duty for a few days on display before heading out back to Met police duty. The show was a rare chance to get up close to police cars without breaking the law…
> 
> *Emergency services BMW i3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn’t just police cars on display at the show – other blue light vehicles such as ambulances and fire brigade vehicles were being showcased. How neat does this trio of BMW i3 look?
> 
> Again, reflecting a need to make emergency services more green, BMW was showing off the i3 to those who want long-range zero-emissions use with the backup of BMW’s range-extender engine if the blue lights need to be turned on.
> 
> *Police Renault Twizy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quirky Renault Twizy is oddball, but for certain police tasks, could have a place. It has size on its side, it’s green, it’s agile… just don’t press it into higher-speed, longer-distance use, though…



BMW M2, 5 and 3 are in service with UK Police forces, Mustang is just a concept no police force uses mustang inteceptors.


----------



## Wolfhunter

Path-Finder said:


> Muffakir, If you ever get the opportunity drive a BMW! There is a reason why Police Use BMW's. But for Pakistan Better motorbikes can solve the problem.



Interestingly the BMW X5's used the UK Police offer no ballistic protection when compared to say the Land Rover Discovery which offers front side and rear ballistic protection. 











Where the risk of high powered weapons is present the Met Police have access to the Ford 450 Armoured Jankle 





Police forces outside London use the up-armoured Land rover Defender:





The Metropolitan Police counter terrorism command is the only police force in the U.K to have a dedicated helicopter fleet consisting of 5 HH 65 Dolphins, designed for rapid intervention during counter terrorism operations. These were first seen during the London Bridge attack:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Wolfhunter said:


> Interestingly the BMW X5's used the UK Police offer no ballistic protection when compared to say the Land Rover Discovery which offers front side and rear ballistic protection.
> 
> View attachment 493891
> 
> 
> View attachment 493892
> 
> 
> Where the risk of high powered weapons is present the Met Police have access to the Ford 450 Armoured Jankle
> View attachment 493893
> 
> 
> Police forces outside London use the up-armoured Land rover Defender:
> View attachment 493894
> 
> 
> The Metropolitan Police counter terrorism command is the only police force in the U.K to have a dedicated helicopter fleet consisting of 5 HH 65 Dolphins, designed for rapid intervention during counter terrorism operations. These were first seen during the London Bridge attack:
> View attachment 493895
> View attachment 493896


I once spoke to a traffic officer and he said, its BMW or nothing for the police force. These BMW's are Police specific taylor made for police by BMW and not mod con done later.


----------



## Wolfhunter

Path-Finder said:


> I once spoke to a traffic officer and he said, its BMW or nothing for the police force. These BMW's are Police specific taylor made for police by BMW and not mod con done later.



None of the vehicles used by UK police forces are modified later, for Health and safety and DVSA legislation reasons all the vehicles have to be designed specifically for police use by the manufacturer in house. 

BMW's are great for traffic yes, but specialist intervention and intercept units use Audi S3 and VW Golf R32's. Pound for pound the Audi is a better machine than the BMW no disputing that. The only reason police forces around UK all go BMW for traffic is a discount deal with BMW.






Here is a SPEC OPS Golf RS32





With top speeds of 320kmph, I don't think many cars can get away from this. I don't think these cars are useful for Pakistani policing. You don't have the same dynamics of policing in Pakistan, also the financial aspect and servicing too.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## AHMED85



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

Zarvan said:


>



Share Pakistani pictures please these are from outside Pakistan.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Traffic Riders Squad prepared by KP POLICE in Battagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Cheap, effective and safe, why follow the criminals and let them know they are being followed while endangering other people on the road. Use drones see where they go, monitor their dens and raid them late night, catch them disoriented in their sleep.



Path-Finder said:


> Best thing to do is invest in drones for tackling crimes and better CCTV infrastructure. Cars can come later.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036169370404311040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Mufakir I see the problem in this video. If they convert Prisions into manufacturing things like BP vest Helmets and parts of miscellaneous things then everyone can have ballistic protection and the rifle needs to be 556 AR rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


WTF!


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037765264752955395

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Police bike squad to launch in Karachi*

Police bike squad is all set to hit the roads of Karachi. As per a local media outlet, the government will be launching 2000 security personnel with over 1000-bikes to curb the street crime from the city under its “street watch force” initiative.

In the initial phase, the authorities have stationed 200 personnel with 100 bikes in Defence and Clifton, and after an equal interval of time, more commandos will be positioned in different districts of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New force comprises around 100 cops that have been trained by the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/







ghazi52 said:


> New force comprises around 100 cops that have been trained by the Army.


Karachi needs at least 1000 PoliceMan on Bikes every time patrolling cities plus cameras and facial recognition software is needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> New force comprises around 100 cops that have been trained by the Army.



why do they need an ak.. they dont need an ak to fight street crime.
they should be given a more compact gun


----------



## Wolfhunter

bananarepublic said:


> why do they need an ak.. they dont need an ak to fight street crime.
> they should be given a more compact gun



It's not an AK it is an SMG 7.62 produced by NORINCO. This platform offers great penetration, reliability, stability, has less moving parts so it is easy to maintain and unlike the M4 and M14A1 Variants it's gas parts are not exposed so it is less likely to fail in high temperature and dust.

Whilst the 7.62 lacks accuracy and is generally a slower caliber, it offers a very high degree of penetration! And stopping power is what matters in CQB, not the sex appeal of the weapon itself!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039159709188669445
@Path-Finder Check the Khaki Uniform. Far better Color Combination for Police as the current one


----------



## Wolfhunter

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039159709188669445
> @Path-Finder Check the Khaki Uniform. Far better Color Combination for Police as the current one



That is a ceremonial uniform worn by PSP: Police Service Pakistan ASP rank and above at National Police Academy:














*It is not suitable for an operational uniform!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039159709188669445
> @Path-Finder Check the Khaki Uniform. Far better Color Combination for Police as the current one


It would be better to have a uniform that is similar to the one army use but obviously not in a camouflage patterns. Its better to have experience drawn from them in uniforms.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039505969666052096


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039563285723525121


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039587536115511296


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039825321237929984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040286024298053632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040286020288368640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Do you guys know how many police stations are there in Pakistan ? @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Vergennes said:


> Do you guys know how many police stations are there in Pakistan ? @Zarvan


In Lahore we have 40 just came to know recently



Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040286024298053632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040286020288368640


I saw the video sad part was that despite the fact Minister was giving fully assurance to one Police Man that nothing will happen and he should openly tell their problems and the things they need still the Policeman was afraid and kept looking at SHO and didn't answered


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> In Lahore we have 40 just came to know recently
> 
> 
> I saw the video sad part was that despite the fact Minister was giving fully assuring to one PoliceMan that nothing will happen and he should openly tell their problems and things they need still the Policeman was afrad and kept looking at SHO and didn't answered


Whistleblower act needs to be enforced urgently!! Police needs to have something like internal affairs that makes sure Police stay in line. 

FIA must be modeled on FBI. These things must happen as quickly as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Vergennes said:


> Do you guys know how many police stations are there in Pakistan ? @Zarvan



Pakistan has 1679 police stations as of 2017*

This figure does not include stations around Gawadar area not does it include Police Chowki's. What is the difference between a Police Chowki and a Police Station?

Police Chowki's are administrative police posts designed where a police station may cover a large area as part of it's jurisdiction, as such the area will have a police station with two to three Chowki's to assist with better policing. A Chowki will usually have a SI (Sub Inspector) as in-charge, a police station will have a SHO (Station House Officer) as in charge who holds the rank of Inspector. 

I have attached a full list of police stations and chowki's in Pakistan for your interest. I hope this answers your question.



Path-Finder said:


> FIA must be modeled on FBI. These things must happen as quickly as possible


Why, what merit is there to be modeled on the FBI, please can you expand on why you feel the FIA needs to mirror the FBI? What elements of the FBI should the FIA consider mirroring? Where does it need to improve? Are you talking about structure or 'aesthetics'?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> Pakistan has 1679 police stations as of 2017*
> 
> This figure does not include stations around Gawadar area not does it include Police Chowki's. What is the difference between a Police Chowki and a Police Station?
> 
> Police Chowki's are administrative police posts designed where a police station may cover a large area as part of it's jurisdiction, as such the area will have a police station with two to three Chowki's to assist with better policing. A Chowki will usually have a SI (Sub Inspector) as in-charge, a police station will have a SHO (Station House Officer) as in charge who holds the rank of Inspector.
> 
> I have attached a full list of police stations and chowki's in Pakistan for your interest. I hope this answers your question.
> 
> 
> Why, what merit is there to be modeled on the FBI, please can you expand on why you feel the FIA needs to mirror the FBI? What elements of the FBI should the FIA consider mirroring? Where does it need to improve? Are you talking about structure or 'aesthetics'?


going by the recent events where FIA shows its shortcomings and has to rely on other agencies for its work.


----------



## RescueRanger

Path-Finder said:


> going by the recent events where FIA shows its shortcomings and has to rely on other agencies for its work.



Non omnia possumus omnes:- we all are not capable of all things : we can't all of us do everything.


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> Non omnia possumus omnes:- we all are not capable of all things : we can't all of us do everything.


What is the harm in making FIA into a strong organisation that isn't intimidated and has all the necessary tools and techniques to do its job? As a Federal body!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Path-Finder said:


> What is the harm in making FIA into a strong organisation that isn't intimidated and has all the necessary tools and techniques to do its job? As a Federal body!



Duplication, over-engineering, cost effectiveness! Just so we are clear, where is the money going to come from? for 2017-2018 the total FIA Budget was Rs2.12 billion of which *20 percent was allocated for operational expenditure *including salaries of the staff etc. Lets get realistic and talk facts and not fiction.


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> Duplication, over-engineering, cost effectiveness! Just so we are clear, where is the money going to come from? for 2017-2018 the total FIA Budget was Rs2.12 billion of which *20 percent was allocated for operational expenditure *including salaries of the staff etc. Lets get realistic and talk facts and not fiction.


What is the purpose of FIA?


----------



## RescueRanger

Path-Finder said:


> What is the purpose of FIA?


Internal security, interdiction, border control and counter-terrorism. Broadly speaking.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041222636552900608


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> Internal security, interdiction, border control and counter-terrorism. Broadly speaking.


From the very recent cases they have shown incredible shortcomings in their abilities. Would it not be better to mend it into something better?


----------



## RescueRanger

Path-Finder said:


> From the very recent cases they have shown incredible shortcomings in their abilities. Would it not be better to mend it into something better?


such as?


----------



## Imran Khan

RescueRanger said:


> such as?


استاد جی کیسے ہیں بندہ کبھی سلام دعا ہی کر جاتا ہے

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> such as?


Having a decent cyber unit for example!


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## RescueRanger

Path-Finder said:


> Having a decent cyber unit for example!



nr3c.gov.pk


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042122911300104192


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042328609518768134


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan


They need to have their own SWAT Force.Also for GOD start introducing Helicopters in Police Force. Also this long weekend I went to Islamabad saw new Toyota Corollas with Motorway Police also they are using Prius and also say lot of cameras on Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044198357567250432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

*E-Challan System Initiated In Lahore*
 September 24, 2018 Eminraja


Taking a step further to ensure road safety and overcoming Lahore’s terrible traffic situation, E-Challan has been successfully launched in Lahore. The system went live today after passing a trial phase in Islamabad. The E-Challan System primarily works in the similar fashion as in Islamabad. Various CCTV cameras have been installed near signals, at traffic junctions and various roads of the provincial capital to strictly keep an eye on traffic violations.

When an individual violates traffic law on the road, the camera captures the car’s number plate. Then a challan is generated and is sent off to the offender’s home by courier. Since all the details with visual evidence are attached to the challan, it saves the violator from any sort of ambiguity. Another positive aspect associated with launching the E-Challan system is that it will keep track of all the traffic violations that have been previously committed as well. So, if an individual is found breaking the law repeatedly, the Punjab Police will take action against them by locking their vehicle. The vehicle can be impounded in accordance with ‘Provincial Motor Vehicle Ordinance 1965’ for displaying irresponsible behaviour during driving.












Furthermore, you can call on emergency helpline (15) to know more about the new E-Challan system and its working. Hence, from today onwards people in Lahore need to show extra vigilance while being on the road to avoid trouble and to protect the lives of the passengers simultaneously.



Also See: Lahore Traffic Police Will Now Send Electronic Violation Tickets To People’s House With Photo Evidence

If the challan is not cleared, Police also has the authority to confiscate the vehicles. With ensuring smooth traffic and efficiency in regulation, the initiation of the system is a major breakthrough in killing criticism on the department, which is often called out for being outdated and sluggish.

https://blog.siasat.pk/e-challan-system-initiated-in-lahore/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Path-Finder said:


> *E-Challan System Initiated In Lahore*
> September 24, 2018 Eminraja
> 
> 
> Taking a step further to ensure road safety and overcoming Lahore’s terrible traffic situation, E-Challan has been successfully launched in Lahore. The system went live today after passing a trial phase in Islamabad. The E-Challan System primarily works in the similar fashion as in Islamabad. Various CCTV cameras have been installed near signals, at traffic junctions and various roads of the provincial capital to strictly keep an eye on traffic violations.
> 
> When an individual violates traffic law on the road, the camera captures the car’s number plate. Then a challan is generated and is sent off to the offender’s home by courier. Since all the details with visual evidence are attached to the challan, it saves the violator from any sort of ambiguity. Another positive aspect associated with launching the E-Challan system is that it will keep track of all the traffic violations that have been previously committed as well. So, if an individual is found breaking the law repeatedly, the Punjab Police will take action against them by locking their vehicle. The vehicle can be impounded in accordance with ‘Provincial Motor Vehicle Ordinance 1965’ for displaying irresponsible behaviour during driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, you can call on emergency helpline (15) to know more about the new E-Challan system and its working. Hence, from today onwards people in Lahore need to show extra vigilance while being on the road to avoid trouble and to protect the lives of the passengers simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> Also See: Lahore Traffic Police Will Now Send Electronic Violation Tickets To People’s House With Photo Evidence
> 
> If the challan is not cleared, Police also has the authority to confiscate the vehicles. With ensuring smooth traffic and efficiency in regulation, the initiation of the system is a major breakthrough in killing criticism on the department, which is often called out for being outdated and sluggish.
> 
> https://blog.siasat.pk/e-challan-system-initiated-in-lahore/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044326955775086592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 500304


very poor choice of Eyewear for a Police Unit, these cheap chinese goggles look very tacticool but hinder one's vision....
when i first wore these, felt little dizzzy and had a blured vision, then the real problem kicked in - i had trouble seeing things that were in my blindspot.....



Zarvan said:


> They need to have their own SWAT Force.Also for GOD start introducing Helicopters in Police Force. Also this long weekend I went to Islamabad saw new Toyota Corollas with Motorway Police also they are using Prius and also say lot of cameras on Motorway.


SWAT for Highway Patrol? are you serious bro?



RescueRanger said:


> Duplication, over-engineering, cost effectiveness! Just so we are clear, where is the money going to come from? for 2017-2018 the total FIA Budget was Rs2.12 billion of which *20 percent was allocated for operational expenditure *including salaries of the staff etc. Lets get realistic and talk facts and not fiction.


dafna dou FIA ko sir g, i don't think we will be able to fix this department......i think one of the main reason for its poor state of affairs in the Budget.....what my personal observations are that folks from other departments get deputed to FIA for all wrong reasons and to pursue their personal agendas......once they have accomplished that they leave & return to their parent organization......I have come across people in BPS 17 who were on AdHoc basis in their partent organization and got deputed to FIA on the 5 year term, came back from the Agency with their pockets full.......

I am not aware of the exact fighure but am pretty sure that the FIA's own manpower is in very high figures instead it takes people from other Agencies & departments, which is not a correct practice. Agency will have a high staff turnover, Officers with less experience or expertise in a particular field, waste of Training resources for officers who are only on short term depuation......these all points need to be considered by the higher echelon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> very poor choice of Eyewear for a Police Unit, these cheap chinese goggles look very tacticool but hinder one's vision....
> when i first wore these, felt little dizzzy and had a blured vision, then the real problem kicked in - i had trouble seeing things that were in my blindspot.....
> 
> 
> SWAT for Highway Patrol? are you serious bro?
> 
> 
> dafna dou FIA ko sir g, i don't think we will be able to fix this department......i think one of the main reason for its poor state of affairs in the Budget.....what my personal observations are that folks from other departments get deputed to FIA for all wrong reasons and to pursue their personal agendas......once they have accomplished that they leave & return to their parent organization......I have come across people in BPS 17 who were on AdHoc basis in their partent organization and got deputed to FIA on the 5 year term, came back from the Agency with their pockets full.......
> 
> I am not aware of the exact fighure but am pretty sure that the FIA's own manpower is in very high figures instead it takes people from other Agencies & departments, which is not a correct practice. Agency will have a high staff turnover, Officers with less experience or expertise in a particular field, waste of Training resources for officers who are only on short term depuation......these all points need to be considered by the higher echelon


Yes also used them as Federal Police service and also they face robbers and are crackheads if not more than equal if compared to other forces


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> very poor choice of Eyewear for a Police Unit, these cheap chinese goggles look very tacticool but hinder one's vision....
> when i first wore these, felt little dizzzy and had a blured vision, then the real problem kicked in - i had trouble seeing things that were in my blindspot.....



^This! those goggles will steam up in no time, Believe it or not they are from Aliexpress... 




The better option are Bolle Mamba type shooting glasses or ESS striker type goggles. The worst part is that those goggles worn by the police in that picture are supposed to be ballistic safety goggles but offer no protection against projectiles at 2.90 joules, which are not even rated to EN 14458:2004 (the baseline standard for safety goggles in emergency service use).


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> ^This! those goggles will steam up in no time, Believe it or not they are from Aliexpress...
> View attachment 501473
> 
> The better option are Bolle Mamba type shooting glasses or ESS striker type goggles. The worst part is that those goggles worn by the police in that picture are supposed to be ballistic safety goggles but offer no protection against projectiles at 2.90 joules, which are not even rated to EN 14458:2004 (the baseline standard for safety goggles in emergency service use).


these glasses are Daisy - and you guessed it right, they are indeed from aliexpress. they do not meet the ANSI or EN rated standard. the only thing good about these glasses are they have the rubber insulation on the edges making it ideal for Desert environment where sand will find its way into your eye one or the other way around.....apart from that they are pretty useless.....
Daisy C5 Tactical Non Polarized Glasses

at the moment i am using these, they are much better, meet ANZI Z87.1 + :2015. and they cost less then what aliexpress is selling the cheap shit for..if you have to use & i would recommend these, apart from this another one & a favorite of mine is Revo Rig Man Glasses....it is decisions like these that make me wonder what the literate lot of PSP doing behind closed doors.....they have been around the world, worked with other Police Organizations they must know the standards and requirements.....

Jackson Nemesis Safety Glasses


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Yes also used them as Federal Police service and also they face robbers and are crackheads if not more than equal if compared to other forces


i suggest you read into meaning of SWAT - that will help you understand when, where & how such units are deployed.....if SWAT is raised for every unit then what training is to be done for beat cops?


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> i suggest you read into meaning of SWAT - that will help you understand when, where & how such units are deployed.....if SWAT is raised for every unit then what training is to be done for beat cops?


This Police Force would be operating from Gawader to Gilgit soon. So yes they need SWAT. Because Highways face massive robberies and other crimes. So these units are needed and even hostage situations can arise. And if you raise a SWAT force than you can also use it in other parts if need arises


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> This Police Force would be operating from Gawader to Gilgit soon. So yes they need SWAT. Because Highways face massive robberies and other crimes. So these units are needed and even hostage situations can arise. And if you raise a SWAT force than you can also use it in other parts if need arises


I respect you as a fellow member and the efforts you put into researching different stuff, but with this comment you are making a joke out of yourself....


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


@RescueRanger Chief may be you can help me here or atleast give your input if I am being wrong here.....
let me first start off by saying that I have utmost respect for each of these soldiers. Being a shooting enthusiast myself i understand how difficult it is to land that projectile at the bullseye even from stationary position.

However that being said lets come to my main issue, which is with the Tactics deployed when handling a situation.
I have seen people in action at the range & in videos, they are very proficient in use of handling their weapon & can land their shots in the perfect circle. They can do this Circus all day long and get good with their weapons & Combat mobility. I think what needs to be done now is to shift this focus from Weapons to Tactics. 
We should incorporate Pressure Drills in our training regimes to train these soliders in handling the situation under stress and maintain their Situational Awareness.

I hope you have seen the video of Punjab Police personnel where one fellow shot another fellow trooper in an attempt to stop the escaping robber.......I hope you have read about the news of Amal who was shot dead by Police personnel during a cross fire with the assailants.....
what we need to do with CTD folks is to simulate the Scenarios more than breaching the doors and shooting on the paper targets.....lets ties down their strong hand with a 5kg weight and let them shoot with the weak hand......make them run for 60 mtrs with a 30 kg punch bag and then let them shoot.....this will help them maintain focus under stress and elevated pulse....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger Chief may be you can help me here or atleast give your input if I am being wrong here.....
> let me first start off by saying that I have utmost respect for each of these soldiers. Being a shooting enthusiast myself i understand how difficult it is to land that projectile at the bullseye even from stationary position.
> 
> However that being said lets come to my main issue, which is with the Tactics deployed when handling a situation.
> I have seen people in action at the range & in videos, they are very proficient in use of handling their weapon & can land their shots in the perfect circle. They can do this Circus all day long and get good with their weapons & Combat mobility. I think what needs to be done now is to shift this focus from Weapons to Tactics.
> We should incorporate Pressure Drills in our training regimes to train these soliders in handling the situation under stress and maintain their Situational Awareness.
> 
> I hope you have seen the video of Punjab Police personnel where one fellow shot another fellow trooper in an attempt to stop the escaping robber.......I hope you have read about the news of Amal who was shot dead by Police personnel during a cross fire with the assailants.....
> what we need to do with CTD folks is to simulate the Scenarios more than breaching the doors and shooting on the paper targets.....lets ties down their strong hand with a 5kg weight and let them shoot with the weak hand......make them run for 60 mtrs with a 30 kg punch bag and then let them shoot.....this will help them maintain focus under stress and elevated pulse....




Something like this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> Something like this ?


hahahaha i didn't expect to see this video here.....i just love the Russkies ......all hail Mother Russia & the Spetsnaz , these guys are crazy mofos......

coming back to the point, yes i would say something similar excluding the point where you have to shoot the person wearing kevlar or letting someone stand close to the target..... 

@Bratva something along these lines,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045600195449368577
Hopefully this system will become nationwide. Sooner rather than later.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045609464596975617

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger Chief may be you can help me here or atleast give your input if I am being wrong here.....
> let me first start off by saying that I have utmost respect for each of these soldiers. Being a shooting enthusiast myself i understand how difficult it is to land that projectile at the bullseye even from stationary position.
> 
> However that being said lets come to my main issue, which is with the Tactics deployed when handling a situation.
> I have seen people in action at the range & in videos, they are very proficient in use of handling their weapon & can land their shots in the perfect circle. They can do this Circus all day long and get good with their weapons & Combat mobility. I think what needs to be done now is to shift this focus from Weapons to Tactics.
> We should incorporate Pressure Drills in our training regimes to train these soliders in handling the situation under stress and maintain their Situational Awareness.
> 
> I hope you have seen the video of Punjab Police personnel where one fellow shot another fellow trooper in an attempt to stop the escaping robber.......I hope you have read about the news of Amal who was shot dead by Police personnel during a cross fire with the assailants.....
> what we need to do with CTD folks is to simulate the Scenarios more than breaching the doors and shooting on the paper targets.....lets ties down their strong hand with a 5kg weight and let them shoot with the weak hand......make them run for 60 mtrs with a 30 kg punch bag and then let them shoot.....this will help them maintain focus under stress and elevated pulse....



There was an instructor at ATS Islamabad, cannot disclose name because he is now retired and will risk his personal safety, he would teach Shoulder Transitions, shooting from non dominant hand, single hand reload and cock, use the applegate point shooting method, contact shooting, pressure drills. 

But as with everything in Pakistan, our people are like crabs, they can't see anyone succeeding, anyone trying to succeed, they all pull him down with their claws. Said Instructor is now retired and working in the private sector for a hefty salary .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> There was an instructor at ATS Islamabad, cannot disclose name because he is now retired and will risk his personal safety, he would teach Shoulder Transitions, shooting from non dominant hand, single hand reload and cock, use the applegate point shooting method, contact shooting, pressure drills.
> 
> But as with everything in Pakistan, our people are like crabs, they can't see anyone succeeding, anyone trying to succeed, they all pull him down with their claws. Said Instructor is now retired and working in the private sector for a hefty salary .


that is indeed sad.....it is stuff like this that really angers me & I loose hope for a prosper Pakistan.....We all have been left disappointed by all lot of people in Position - 
one case to quote here is of someone known to me who went to see Director NACTA(as he was the relative of him), requested him to shortlist his name & allow him the audience with the Interview panel. The Vacancy in question was of AD - Nacta......
Resume was handed to the Director who after a short review looked up at the person & asked if he was interested in Naib Qasid's vacancy......the person in question was a Graduate from British university, had Advance security clearance from Scotland Yard due to his work in Private Security sector in UK....had 8 years of experience in private industry & this was what it all worth to these people.......

the person is still working happily in the private sector enjoying his life.....the only one who lost is Pakistan......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> that is indeed sad.....it is stuff like this that really angers me & I loose hope for a prosper Pakistan.....We all have been left disappointed by all lot of people in Position -
> one case to quote here is of someone known to me who went to see Director NACTA(as he was the relative of him), requested him to shortlist his name & allow him the audience with the Interview panel. The Vacancy in question was of AD - Nacta......
> Resume was handed to the Director who after a short review looked up at the person & asked if he was interested in Naib Qasid's vacancy......the person in question was a Graduate from British university, had Advance security clearance from Scotland Yard due to his work in Private Security sector in UK....had 8 years of experience in private industry & this was what it all worth to these people.......
> 
> the person is still working happily in the private sector enjoying his life.....the only one who lost is Pakistan......



That is tragic, there are numerous cases like this in Pakistan because human capital has no value here. Your friend was foolish to try to come to Pakistan and apply for a government position. Having been on the government paycheck for a while, private is better, plus you get recognition, all my work when under a certain chatri was 'commandeered' by those with higher BPS scales. 

Tragic but true!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046340703134068736


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046698605619359744









Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @ZarvanHazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047867480599941120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>




That's more like it! M4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048924686573363202


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048891403428929536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050715881398030338

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

@RescueRanger @Zarvan @Path-Finder 

Guys,do you know what's the average police response time in Pakistan ? And if possible other emergency services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Maarkhoor

Vergennes said:


> @RescueRanger @Zarvan @Path-Finder
> 
> Guys,do you know what's the average police response time in Pakistan ? And if possible other emergency services.


0 time, Indeed some times they reach even before you need them, now tell me what is the average response time of emergency services of France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Maarkhoor said:


> 0 time, Indeed some times they reach even before you need them, now tell me what is the average response time of emergency services of France.



No need to tell you,we can't compete against you. 



Maarkhoor said:


> 0 time, Indeed some times they reach even before you need them, now tell me what is the average response time of emergency services of France.



On a more serious note,lot of factors play in the response time,but the average here (for all emergency services= police/medics/firefighters) is about 11 minutes. In cities the average response time is lower,but equal or higher than 11 minutes in rural areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Vergennes said:


> @RescueRanger @Zarvan @Path-Finder
> 
> Guys,do you know what's the average police response time in Pakistan ? And if possible other emergency services.



I have same stats I will share these with you when I anlm at my PC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Vergennes said:


> @RescueRanger @Zarvan @Path-Finder
> 
> Guys,do you know what's the average police response time in Pakistan ? And if possible other emergency services.



*Islamabad Police:*
Islamabad Police have rescue 15 which is the police helpline: Islamabad Police rescue 15 is unique because it relies on a series of mobile patrols called eagles and falcons, these mobile patrols are given a patrol zone, because of the large number of mobile patrols being assigned an individual specific beat area Islamabad Police are able to offer an emergency response time of between 5-7 minutes (Source: SSP Maqbool).





*Rawalpindi Police:*

Rawalpindi Police use the national Rescue 15 police helpline and have a smiliar beat pattern to Islamabad Police, however Rescue 15 patrols in Rawalpindi use the code name Muhafiz and Mujahid, response times for mobile patrols to crime scene averages 7-9 minutes in urban areas and 30-55 minutes in rural areas. Source: CCPO Rawalpindi.






*Lahore Police:*
Lahore police have the Rescue 15 helpline, however due to the vast size of Lahore and owing to inefficiency of Punjab Police, the model for Lahore police use Rescue 15 Mohafiz mobile patrols, however due to the size of the city most of the response is carried out by either a police post or police station. Historically response times varied between 20-30 minutes for Urban areas of the city and 1 hours + for rural areas of Lahore District.

In 2016 the Punjab Safe City Authority started working on integrating the emergency helplines for all three services fire, police, ambulance under one number (Rescue 15) this was called the Public Safety Answering Point (PSAP). In addition to PSAP and the induction of the new Dolphin Force, Police response time in Lahore has improved by 12 to 15 minutes, with an average 7 minuite response time in the city. Source: psca.gop.pk







Karachi Rescue 15:
Karachi has the national Rescue 15 police helpline. Sindh police who have jurisdiction in Karachi have been plagued with allegations of corruption, nepotism, unprofessional conduct. The local police organise patrols under the umbrella 'Rescue 15 Madadgar', madadgar means helper in urdu.

Historically response times for Rescue 15 in Karachi have been between 20-35 minutes in the city and up to 3 hours in the outer ring of the city. In 2017 the Inspector General of Police (IGP) Sindh Amjad Javed Saleemi inducted a new CAD(Computer Aided Dispatch) system and reorganizing of mobile patrols under wireless call signs and beat codes with response times in the metropolis measuring in at 5-10 minutes.





*Fire, Ambulance, Search and Rescue*:




In Pakistan, Fire, Ambulance and Search and Rescue come under the remit of Rescue 1122, people can access the emergency operations centre by dialing 1122 or via the 15 helpline. IN 2017, Rescue 1122 responded to 794,015 incidents with a maximum response time of 9 minutes, an average response time of 5 minutes.


*The Future: * Pakistan is working on the PICC3 project (Police Integrated Command and Control Centres). This started out in Islamabad, here are two videos you may find helpful:

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Female commandos demonstrate their skills during the passing out parade of Eaglet Course at Shaheed Benazir Bhutto, Elite Police Training Centre Razzaqabad. Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus @Oscar @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

RescueRanger said:


> *Islamabad Police:*
> Islamabad Police have rescue 15 which is the police helpline: Islamabad Police rescue 15 is unique because it relies on a series of mobile patrols called eagles and falcons, these mobile patrols are given a patrol zone, because of the large number of mobile patrols being assigned an individual specific beat area Islamabad Police are able to offer an emergency response time of between 5-7 minutes (Source: SSP Maqbool).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rawalpindi Police:*
> 
> Rawalpindi Police use the national Rescue 15 police helpline and have a smiliar beat pattern to Islamabad Police, however Rescue 15 patrols in Rawalpindi use the code name Muhafiz and Mujahid, response times for mobile patrols to crime scene averages 7-9 minutes in urban areas and 30-55 minutes in rural areas. Source: CCPO Rawalpindi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lahore Police:*
> Lahore police have the Rescue 15 helpline, however due to the vast size of Lahore and owing to inefficiency of Punjab Police, the model for Lahore police use Rescue 15 Mohafiz mobile patrols, however due to the size of the city most of the response is carried out by either a police post or police station. Historically response times varied between 20-30 minutes for Urban areas of the city and 1 hours + for rural areas of Lahore District.
> 
> In 2016 the Punjab Safe City Authority started working on integrating the emergency helplines for all three services fire, police, ambulance under one number (Rescue 15) this was called the Public Safety Answering Point (PSAP). In addition to PSAP and the induction of the new Dolphin Force, Police response time in Lahore has improved by 12 to 15 minutes, with an average 7 minuite response time in the city. Source: psca.gop.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi Rescue 15:
> Karachi has the national Rescue 15 police helpline. Sindh police who have jurisdiction in Karachi have been plagued with allegations of corruption, nepotism, unprofessional conduct. The local police organise patrols under the umbrella 'Rescue 15 Madadgar', madadgar means helper in urdu.
> 
> Historically response times for Rescue 15 in Karachi have been between 20-35 minutes in the city and up to 3 hours in the outer ring of the city. In 2017 the Inspector General of Police (IGP) Sindh Amjad Javed Saleemi inducted a new CAD(Computer Aided Dispatch) system and reorganizing of mobile patrols under wireless call signs and beat codes with response times in the metropolis measuring in at 5-10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fire, Ambulance, Search and Rescue*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Pakistan, Fire, Ambulance and Search and Rescue come under the remit of Rescue 1122, people can access the emergency operations centre by dialing 1122 or via the 15 helpline. IN 2017, Rescue 1122 responded to 794,015 incidents with a maximum response time of 9 minutes, an average response time of 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> *The Future: * Pakistan is working on the PICC3 project (Police Integrated Command and Control Centres). This started out in Islamabad, here are two videos you may find helpful:



I was wondering how is firefighting organized in Pakistan ? Is it on municipal,provincial or federal level ? Also is their role only to firefighting ? In France actually (as surprising as it might sound) fire services act as the principal first-aid and ambulance service,they have extensive first aid training and equipments to treat victims until the doctors and nurses of the SAMU (emergency medical service) arrive on the scene,then take them to the hospital. (Fire services have their own ambulances).

Only 9% (!) of their interventions are actually to fire fight. More than 80% are actually on medical emergencies or road accidents. And sometimes to save cats in trees !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## RescueRanger

Vergennes said:


> I was wondering how is firefighting organized in Pakistan ? Is it on municipal,provincial or federal level ? Also is their role only to firefighting ? In France actually (as surprising as it might sound) fire services act as the principal first-aid and ambulance service,they have extensive first aid training and equipments to treat victims until the doctors and nurses of the SAMU (emergency medical service) arrive on the scene,then take them to the hospital. (Fire services have their own ambulances).
> 
> Only 9% (!) of their interventions are actually to fire fight. More than 80% are actually on medical emergencies or road accidents. And sometimes to save cats in trees !



Hi,

In Pakistan it is actually the duty of the district or city government to form a fire brigade, this was normally done under the guidance of Civil Defense and NIFT: National Institute for Fire Technology. However this system really didn't work, standards were poor and response was next to downright negligent. 

In 2004 the Punjab government started as a pilot the PEAS(Punjab Emergency Ambulance Service) originally designed just to provide good quality pre-hospital care to trauma and medical calls:





However it rapidly became apparent that Pakistan lacked an integrated all-hazard response service, with fire being responsible for 16,500 deaths annually in Pakistan, rescue 1122 began developing a Fire Rescue service with the help of Strathclyde Fire and Rescue service in late 2004.

In 2005 following the Pakistan earthquake in which the lack of collapsed structure search and rescue (Urban Search and Rescue) skills in Pakistan were apparent, in early 2006 Rescue 1122 approached USAID and NSET PEER: Program for Enhancement of Emergency Response for development of USAR capacity for Rescue 1122:
http://www.nset.org.np/peer/

The government then passed the Emergency Services Law in 2006:

http://punjablaws.gov.pk/laws/484.html

This gave Rescue 1122 provincial lead in Search/Rescue, Firefighting, Fire Safety, Pre-Hospital care in the Punjab. Since then Rescue 1122 has been launched throughout Pakistan with the exception of Sindh, Rescue 1122 is due to arrive in Sindh in late 2020 owing to political wrangling and vested interests of the Sindh government. 

Rescue 1122 capacity includes:

HAZMAT / HAZWOPER
HAZMAT DECON
URBAN SEARCH AND RESCUE
FIRE RESCUE
HIGH ANGLE ACCESS/ROPE ACCESS
SWIFT WATER SEARCH AND RESCUE
RECOVERY
AMBULANCE/PRE-HOSPITAL CARE
DISASTER RESPONSE TEAM
AERIAL DISASTER ASSESSMENTS 
CONFINED SPACE ACCESS
COMMUNITY SAFETY & EDUCATION 



Zarvan said:


>


Kaleem Imam (Left), Former SSP HQ, Commandant Police Training School and IG Islamabad Police. One of the best police officers in Pakistan. Pioneer of ATS training school, Islamabad Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055757965914001410


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>


I Hate this wardi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> I Hate this wardi.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## bananarepublic

Zarvan said:


>




day by day the FC are getting better equipped
and i am loving their uniform simple yet effective in hilly and green terrain

does any body have any idea on the their training and command structure. I know that it has changed pretty drastically .


----------



## Zarvan

Command Changeover Ceremony held at HQ ANF on 29 Oct 2018.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059722387565043712


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059722387565043712


First time civilians have build something which is making Military a little inquisitive and let say outclass


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus @Path-Finder @RescueRanger @Tipu7 @Sulman Badshah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> @Horus @Path-Finder @RescueRanger @Tipu7 @Sulman Badshah




Muffakir its a NVD on the MP5!!
https://www.atneu.com/night-vision-monoculars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061047119954489344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061302204919959557

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061302248461008900

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061302331533393921


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An Exhibition was organised by *KP Police* in Police Lines, Peshawar for the students of different Colleges and Universities. The exhibition was part of the Police Youth Interaction session held to streamline the issues faced by students in the province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Horus @Path-Finder




.











































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059837468189618176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

ghazi52 said:


>


@RescueRanger chief, don't you think these AR10s have reached their barrel life? what about Azb DMR? i tried to get some feedback on it from folks in army but nothing came back.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger chief, don't you think these AR10s have reached their barrel life? what about Azb DMR? i tried to get some feedback on it from folks in army but nothing came back.....


Both need to go. Police is still using old ones and Army is replacing its old Snipers fast. In fact most use by KPK Police came from Army


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> @Horus @Path-Finder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059837468189618176



nice, but wouldn't it better to have a fingerprint reader to identify? I advocate bringing in Face recognition and even more important a national barring service like we have in the UK to check criminal past.


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger chief, don't you think these AR10s have reached their barrel life? what about Azb DMR? i tried to get some feedback on it from folks in army but nothing came back.....



The ones in the picture are when CRT was formed prior to the 12th SAARC summit in 2004. They are in need of replacement, most have been donated to police forces, Islamabad police have a surplus of them as do Police College Sihala.

Sadly the only thing Police tenders purchase from POF is 40mm tear gas shells, 201-Z variant grenade launcher (tear gas shell deployment), baton rounds, ball rounds, beanbag shells in 12g, mp5 and PDW/k. Most tenders always opt to purchase Norinco SMG 7.56.

The ones in Army has U.S trained armorers who have experience on maintaining and overhauling the platform, police agencies don't have this luxury, the old stock are already on their way out. Just like the three Jaycor Pepperball launchers and X26 tasers broken and rotting in ATS kote in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> nice, but wouldn't it better to have a fingerprint reader to identify? I advocate bringing in Face recognition and even more important a national barring service like we have in the UK to check criminal past.


Both have been saying same thing. We really need to find a place where can send our ideas in details about Police Reforms. New York Population is around 8 Million and it has 35000 Police Force. We need at least 48 000 in Lahore. Lahore Population is 1 crore 11 Lakh.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> The ones in the picture are when CRT was formed prior to the 12th SAARC summit in 2004. They are in need of replacement, most have been donated to police forces, Islamabad police have a surplus of them as do Police College Sihala.
> 
> Sadly the only thing Police tenders purchase from POF is 40mm tear gas shells, 201-Z variant grenade launcher (tear gas shell deployment), baton rounds, ball rounds, beanbag shells in 12g, mp5 and PDW/k. Most tenders always opt to purchase Norinco SMG 7.56.
> 
> The ones in Army has U.S trained armorers who have experience on maintaining and overhauling the platform, police agencies don't have this luxury, the old stock are already on their way out. Just like the three Jaycor Pepperball launchers and X26 tasers broken and rotting in ATS kote in Islamabad.


i was looking at a social media profile of a guy in SPU Punjab, they were practicing on Azb, i think they got issued the Azb DMR, which should be great with improved design and new ammo.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063523841320804352
Hazrat @Zarvan


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*NH&MP hosts road safety seminar*


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## ghazi52

The State minister of interior Shehryar Afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## hassan1




----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


>


What the hell kind of message does this send?


----------



## RescueRanger

Islamabad: All female cadre of CRT (Crisis Response Team) students including 1 ASP at PTS Sihala! 
Dated: 2011, the famous SSA(Senior Special Agent) John Devero from the FBI HRT: Hostage Rescue Team and 
ustad ASI Akmal (Chief Instructor Islamabad Police ATS) can be seen in the picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Counter Terrorism Force Islamabad,






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1068437324483186688


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 522175
> 
> Islamabad: All female cadre of CRT (Crisis Response Team) students including 1 ASP at PTS Sihala!
> Dated: 2011, the famous SSA(Senior Special Agent) John Devero from the FBI HRT: Hostage Rescue Team and
> ustad ASI Akmal (Chief Instructor Islamabad Police ATS) can be seen in the picture!


Wallah just now I was thinking, you use to post some really news photos and pictures of ATS, and atleast they made sense.....now a days its all posing and instgram filter



RescueRanger said:


> What the hell kind of message does this send?


That always keep finger on trigger when chambering a round.......and go kaboom.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Police stage extreme weather anti terrorist mock exercise in Chitral*
2 Dec, 2018







Mock exercise was carried out at 9,000 feet height for ensuring protection of foreign tourists. PHOTO: EXPRESS

PESHAWAR: Chitral policemen fought against extreme cold weather at 9,000 feet high mountaintop during an anti-terrorism mock exercise, held to ensure protection of foreign tourists on Friday.

The mock exercise, led by Chitral police chief Muhammad Furqan Bilal on the directives of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa IGP, was held on a mountaintop in Aurait Gul – where many foreign nationals are working on several different projects.















With limited resources available, the police personnel carried out the exercise at the mountain peak, which is situated at approximately 9,000 feet above sea-level.

Chitral DPO Muhammad Furqan Bilal told _The Express Tribune_ that the exercise will help train the force dealing with rescue mission in case of emergency. “Protection of every foreigner is our prime responsibility,” he added.






















Bilal said efforts are being made to further improve performance of Chitral police by arming them with modern weapons so they can best perform their duty of protecting foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Joint exercises in Islamabad:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> Joint exercises in Islamabad:


When on earth we would get rid of these Type 56 and go for new Assault Rifles and also Red Dot Sights. 





Note the Aimpoint red dot optic mounted to the Picatinny rail -Miles V, Indo Defense 2018




-Miles V, Indo Defense 2018




-Miles V, Indo Defense 2018


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> Joint exercises in Islamabad:



When will we say goodbye to Type 56. why can't the female officers wear a ballistic helmet? that was strange.


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> When on earth we would get rid of these Type 56 and go for new Assault Rifles and also Red Dot Sights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Aimpoint red dot optic mounted to the Picatinny rail -Miles V, Indo Defense 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Miles V, Indo Defense 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Miles V, Indo Defense 2018



Kabe to kush ho jao! 



Path-Finder said:


> When will we say goodbye to Type 56. why can't the female officers wear a ballistic helmet? that was strange.



Female CT operators do wear ballistic helmets, that was for topi drama!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> Kabe to kush ho jao!
> 
> 
> 
> Female CT operators do wear ballistic helmets, that was for topi drama!


Exercises were good over. All and Police is improving but lack equipment. But Zarb and ASR are good start for Snipers of Police Force.


----------



## RescueRanger

Islamabad Police CTF and PLA soliders conduct joint security exercises at Chinese Embassy & ZTE/CM H.Q

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Joint exercises in Islamabad:


i hope and pray that this was actually a topi drama and this is not how they conduct an op ....Positive thing about the excercise is that all stakeholders were made part of it and knew their role in this.....the conduct of the MOE / Method of Entry team is really all over the place ......in second video an operator walks ahead with ballistic shield all by himself ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> i hope and pray that this was actually a topi drama and this is not how they conduct an op ....Positive thing about the excercise is that all stakeholders were made part of it and knew their role in this.....the conduct of the MOE / Method of Entry team is really all over the place ......in second video an operator walks ahead with ballistic shield all by himself ??



Yar, we all know when push comes to shove who actually does the heavy lifting..


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Yar, we all know when push comes to shove who actually does the heavy lifting..


i can relate to the situation, being an On Scene Commander / Incident Commander for Medical and Fire Emergency Services on my site i know how things are done when there is a camera and when we have to put up a show, but when shit hits the fan, only few remain in position to clean up the mess.......
that being said this should not be used an excuse and Police CTF needs to start taking initiative and lead the ops .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> i can relate to the situation, being an On Scene Commander / Incident Commander for Medical and Fire Emergency Services on my site i know how things are done when there is a camera and when we have to put up a show, but when shit hits the fan, only few remain in position to clean up the mess.......
> that being said this should not be used an excuse and Police CTF needs to start taking initiative and lead the ops .....



I am really happy to hear another EMT is on the forums.  Are you On Shore/Off Shore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> I am really happy to hear another EMT is on the forums.  Are you On Shore/Off Shore?


On Shore, did my training with CW International back in 2014 ..... thats why i have to keep my First Aider & AED / Fire Response trainings up to date ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Anti Riot practice and weapon cleaning activities are now started on daily basis to improve the capacity building & weapon handling of police officials at Police Lines Headquarters. Islamabad.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Old video from 2016, but nice to see they finally shared it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Anti-riot force aims to be dealt with any law and order status in federal capital, equipped with modern-Style Kit and other equipment.


----------



## JohnWick

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Look like ancient battle type.


----------



## RescueRanger

JohnWick said:


> Look like ancient battle type.


Most anti riot tactics are based on shield tactics and formations mastered by Roman Centurions.


----------



## JohnWick

RescueRanger said:


> Most anti riot tactics are based on shield tactics and formations mastered by Roman Centurions.


Yes also King Alexander won most of its battle due to its tactics good to see them again.


----------



## RescueRanger

JohnWick said:


> Yes also King Alexander won most of its battle due to its tactics good to see them again.


Yes Greek Phalanx used shields too but their formations were far less fluid compared to Roman Legionaries. 

https://www.warhistoryonline.com/ancient-history/legion-vs-phalanx-powerhouse-formation-better.html

Shield tactics are amazing, especially their study in history!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

RescueRanger said:


> Yes Greek Phalanx used shields too but their formations were far less fluid compared to Roman Legionaries.
> 
> https://www.warhistoryonline.com/ancient-history/legion-vs-phalanx-powerhouse-formation-better.html
> 
> Shield tactics are amazing, especially their study in history!


remind me many old Hollywood movies!



RescueRanger said:


> Yes Greek Phalanx used shields too but their formations were far less fluid compared to Roman Legionaries.
> 
> https://www.warhistoryonline.com/ancient-history/legion-vs-phalanx-powerhouse-formation-better.html
> 
> Shield tactics are amazing, especially their study in history!


Remind any of them!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

JohnWick said:


> remind me many old Hollywood movies!
> 
> 
> Remind any of them!?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shield_wall

300
Alexander
Gladiator
The Messenger
Vikings
The Last Kingdom
Arthur
Ben Hur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

RescueRanger said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shield_wall


Offensive defence ..


----------



## RescueRanger

JohnWick said:


> Offensive defence ..


Yes, shield are still relevant even in CQB room clearing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

RescueRanger said:


> Yes, shield are still relevant even in CQB room clearing.


I like the third one whats that?


----------



## RescueRanger

JohnWick said:


> I like the third one whats that?


they are all ballistic bullet resistant shield.


----------



## JohnWick

RescueRanger said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shield_wall
> 
> 300
> Alexander
> Gladiator
> The Messenger
> Vikings
> The Last Kingdom
> Arthur
> Ben Hur


Troy
Hercules



RescueRanger said:


> they are all ballistic bullet resistant shield.


Look pretty good and even a good shield.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/





@RescueRanger @Horus @balixd @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RescueRanger @Horus @balixd @Path-Finder


very nice but damn I cant wait for the day new rifle replaces type 56.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> very nice but damn I cant wait for the day new rifle replaces type 56.


Same here I really hope Pakistan Army goes for two Assault Rifle series. Also time to start work with Turkey on making new Assault Rifles and designing our own also


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Same here I really hope Pakistan Army goes for two Assault Rifle series. Also time to start work with Turkey on making new Assault Rifles and designing our own also


Hazrat @Zarvan how did the Turkish and Polish feel in the hand????


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan how did the Turkish and Polish feel in the hand????


Good Polish felt better than Turkish ones


----------



## ghazi52

A *shooting simulator system* installed at the Saeedabad Police Training Centre in Karachi.

Addressing the inauguration ceremony, Wagner said the US was supporting Pakistan in the fight against terrorism and would “continue to cooperate for the creation of a democratic and peaceful atmosphere”.

Also speaking at the ceremony, the Sindh IG said that the newly installed simulator will “help improve the firing capabilities of the trainees”.












__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab police change uniform
Back to old .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073833263528054784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## RescueRanger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075690603701248000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Government donates 50 patrol motorcycles and 200 bullet-proof vests to Gilgit-Baltistan Police as a gift..






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

ASF

















Sindh Ranger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/





@RescueRanger @Path-Finder @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


@RescueRanger chief , you can shootme point blank or hang me till death but there is.something wrong with our Training....
- video one MP5 being fired from Hipposition, whats the point of this other than wasting bullets? Spray and pray that I dont shoot the hostage with that position?

- in Post # 1758, Last video second guy did a front summersault with a round chambered and safetyOn on an AK.....he basically flagged everyone on the range with that action.....an accidental discharge can be catastrophic.....

- last video, two guys with Handguns did front.rolls with Round chambered, again flaggied everyone around them......this needs to be.addressed by Instructors....

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## R Wing

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger chief , you can shootme point blank or hang me till death but there is.something wrong with our Training....
> - video one MP5 being fired from Hipposition, whats the point of this other than wasting bullets? Spray and pray that I dont shoot the hostage with that position?
> 
> - in Post # 1758, Last video second guy did a front summersault with a round chambered and safetyOn on an AK.....he basically flagged everyone on the range with that action.....an accidental discharge can be catastrophic.....
> 
> - last video, two guys with Handguns did front.rolls with Round chambered, again flaggied everyone around them......this needs to be.addressed by Instructors....



SSG veterans were initially involved with Elite Force training. Not sure why the standards haven't been maintained...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

City Patrol Force , Police Lines, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger chief , you can shootme point blank or hang me till death but there is.something wrong with our Training....
> - video one MP5 being fired from Hipposition, whats the point of this other than wasting bullets? Spray and pray that I dont shoot the hostage with that position?
> 
> - in Post # 1758, Last video second guy did a front summersault with a round chambered and safetyOn on an AK.....he basically flagged everyone on the range with that action.....an accidental discharge can be catastrophic.....
> 
> - last video, two guys with Handguns did front.rolls with Round chambered, again flaggied everyone around them......this needs to be.addressed by Instructors....



A very good friend and serving ssp has chosen to retain instructors from the early 80s and these tactics reflect it.






Compare all the topi drama above to FBI HRT training video from 1985. Sadly this is what happens when you have too many chefs in one kitchen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> A very good friend and serving ssp has chosen to retain instructors from the early 80s and these tactics reflect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare all the topi drama above to FBI HRT training video from 1985. Sadly this is what happens when you have too many chefs in one kitchen.


Idk what to say, am speechless....terrorists have adopted and mastered latest guerrilla tactics while they are still stuck in 80s Lucky irani circus....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> A very good friend and serving ssp has chosen to retain instructors from the early 80s and these tactics reflect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare all the topi drama above to FBI HRT training video from 1985. Sadly this is what happens when you have too many chefs in one kitchen.


 Why is it like this? the kind of threats the country faces and people have their ego to polish. Mind you its a trait that exists in our people.


----------



## ghazi52

Today in Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> A very good friend and serving ssp has chosen to retain instructors from the early 80s and these tactics reflect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare all the topi drama above to FBI HRT training video from 1985. Sadly this is what happens when you have too many chefs in one kitchen.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Good


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Good to see Azab DMR in circulation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Aa bail mujhe maar.
They need to atleast wear those dark goggles that some of the high tier SSG guys wear while taking public photos.

Otherwise such people working in specialized roles are making themselves targets for reprisals from the extremist foe.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Good to see Azab DMR in circulation
> 
> View attachment 529252


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Aa bail mujhe maar.
> They need to atleast wear those dark goggles that some of the high tier SSG guys wear while taking public photos.
> 
> Otherwise such people working in specialized roles are making themselves targets for reprisals from the extremist foe.


Yeah I doubt Elite force/Cops are conducting top secret ops in sinaloa.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Sindh rangers faced reprisals in 90s. Hence had to adopt the shabby balaclavas they still have. So reprisals are not a total fantasy.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah I doubt Elite force/Cops are conducting top secret ops in sinaloa.


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Good to see Azab DMR in circulation
> 
> View attachment 529252


Police is using both DMR as well as ASR. But Zarb DMR is specially making it's place among Police Force and I think they are inducting these to replace Draganov


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Good to see Azab DMR in circulation
> 
> View attachment 529252



POF makes match grade ammo?


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> POF makes match grade ammo?


Yes it does POF guy was mentioning something like that when he was describing those DMR and LSR.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Good to see Azab DMR in circulation
> 
> View attachment 529252


If you have more such photos please post I mean of Police


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit-Baltistan police holds an award distribution ceremony on the surface of frozen Khalti Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Rangers. Sindh


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

@Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


> @Path-Finder


Dont know why ak is being used by police its very difficult weapon to use in civilians area ..thus it's common to get bystanders shot ...
This was noted by the courts as well 
They need a submachine gun instead with less recoil 
Its good weapon for insurgency but not for law and order

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

ziaulislam said:


> Dont know why ak is being used by police its very difficult weapon to use in civilians area ..thus it's common to get bystanders shot ...
> This was noted by the courts as well
> They need a submachine gun instead with less recoil
> Its good weapon for insurgency but not for law and order


better would be to buy a locally made AR which might also help the local industry.
or maybe a bullpup config gun, the Punjab police use the AUG .


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> @Path-Finder


They should be given AR rifles.


----------



## ziaulislam

bananarepublic said:


> better would be to buy a locally made AR which might also help the local industry.
> or maybe a bullpup config gun, the Punjab police use the AUG .


Anything will do thats accurate and has less recoil ..i doubt range is important in cities so submachine guns seems to better choice Pakistan do manufacture variety of submachine guns..
Its just stupid to use AKs ..so many people have died on cross fire because of it as it use require lot of training which we dont have...
This is what every cop has told me too and i saw this when i was doc in Peshawar but hey its rocket science so planners dont know it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ziaulislam said:


> Anything will do thats accurate and has less recoil ..i doubt range is important in cities so submachine guns seems to better choice Pakistan do manufacture variety of submachine guns..
> Its just stupid to use AKs ..so many people have died on cross fire because of it as it use require lot of training which we dont have...
> This is what every cop has told me too and i saw this when i was doc in Peshawar but hey its rocket science so planners dont know it?


These weapons are used by Army also and they are also fighting in cities. Weapons are not the issue here specially AK How you use it that is the thing. Give same gun to an Army Guy and exactly same Gun to a Police Man and ask them after an year to fire to those in gun some mock exercises. And Gun you gave to Policeman would be in a total mess


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


> These weapons are used by Army also and they are also fighting in cities. Weapons are not the issue here specially AK How you use it that is the thing. Give same gun to an Army Guy and exactly same Gun to a Police Man and ask them after an year to fire to those in gun some mock exercises. And Gun you gave to Policeman would be in a total mess


thats why you need a easier gun, with less recoil like a sub machine gun..thats the whole point
AK is good for insurgents because it requires less maintenance and accuracy is never the objective but not good for police


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



SVD? why?


----------



## khanasifm

Path-Finder said:


> SVD? why?



More like army platoon strength with sniper rifles and rpgs plus ak47 as standard weapon


----------



## Zarvan

ziaulislam said:


> thats why you need a easier gun, with less recoil like a sub machine gun..thats the whole point
> AK is good for insurgents because it requires less maintenance and accuracy is never the objective but not good for police


Even that would become disaster. Guns are not the issue. The issue is not maintain them



Path-Finder said:


> SVD? why?


And why not.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Even that would become disaster. Guns are not the issue. The issue is not maintain them
> 
> 
> And why not.


Dont be a moron.

He is right several innocent people have died st the hands of police..

Army isnt chasing criminals in streets. The police is..

In karachi not long ago, a child sitting in her car was shot dead after police opened fire at a mobile snatcher.

A SMG is overkill for policing unless they are conducting IBOs etc.

MP-5s, shotguns and handguns are more suited for policing in urban areas.



Path-Finder said:


> SVD? why?


These are NORINCO... probably hand me downs from before the induction/production of Azab DMR .. which is now increasingly seeing service with police commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont be a moron.
> 
> He is right several innocent people have died st the hands of police..
> 
> Army isnt chasing criminals in streets. The police is..
> 
> In karachi not long ago, a child sitting in her car was shot dead after police opened fire at a mobile snatcher.
> 
> A SMG is overkill for policing unless they are conducting IBOs etc.
> 
> 
> These are NORINCO... probably hand me downs from before the induction/production of Azab DMR .. which is now increasingly seeing service with police commandos.



problem is refiles are bad than light SMGs...i think police should use a pistol/9mm, but if they think they are under power than may be a light SMG with less recoil than AKS, or even a refile with less recoils than AKs like ARs

rangers are using battle refiles which are even worse than AKs!


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont be a moron.
> 
> He is right several innocent people have died st the hands of police..
> 
> Army isnt chasing criminals in streets. The police is..
> 
> In karachi not long ago, a child sitting in her car was shot dead after police opened fire at a mobile snatcher.
> 
> A SMG is overkill for policing unless they are conducting IBOs etc.
> 
> MP-5s, shotguns and handguns are more suited for policing in urban areas.
> 
> 
> These are NORINCO... probably hand me downs from before the induction/production of Azab DMR .. which is now increasingly seeing service with police commandos.


When you are able to make sure that your robbers and other such goons are not equipped with AK than yes give them maximum Machine. Every second house in Pakistan has AK or some massive gun at home. Our smallest criminals gangs are using AK and Grenades and sometimes even RPG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ziaulislam said:


> problem is refiles are bad than light SMGs...i think police should use a pistol/9mm, but if they think they are under power than may be a light SMG with less recoil than AKS, or even a refile with less recoils than AKs like ARs
> 
> rangers are using battle refiles which are even worse than AKs!


Rangers are paramilitary.. them using rifles against the likes of karachi gangsters (who are/were heavily armed) was understandable. And they did a great job in Karachi.. criminals genuinely fear Rangers.


However ill trained cops with AKs & G-3s is fuking stupid.



Zarvan said:


> When you are able to make sure that your robbers and other such goons are not equipped with AK than yes give them maximum Machine. Every second house in Pakistan has AK or some massive gun at home. Our smallest criminals gangs are using AK and Grenades and sometimes even RPG.


Where? Not everybody has a 2 lakh rs AK with a permit.

And criminals (bar gangsters) dont use AKs or Rifles but handguns in cities.. you cant conceal an AK , rob ppl and get away unnoticed specially when every other corner of the city has Rangers or Army “naka”.

And police utterly failed whenever they faced the likes of Lyari gangsters or chotu gang.

The best they do is go after criminals like thieves/robbers/dacoits etc. Who rarely use AK type weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont be a moron.
> 
> He is right several innocent people have died st the hands of police..
> 
> Army isnt chasing criminals in streets. The police is..
> 
> In karachi not long ago, a child sitting in her car was shot dead after police opened fire at a mobile snatcher.
> 
> A SMG is overkill for policing unless they are conducting IBOs etc.
> 
> MP-5s, shotguns and handguns are more suited for policing in urban areas.
> 
> 
> These are NORINCO... probably hand me downs from before the induction/production of Azab DMR .. which is now increasingly seeing service with police commandos.



Hopefully better weapons can replace these stop gap weapons Type 56, SVD etc



Zarvan said:


> Even that would become disaster. Guns are not the issue. The issue is not maintain them
> 
> 
> And why not.



Its not so accurate, Better to adopt Azm sniper rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Zarvan. You are from lahore.. probably the best police unit is dolphin force? Which weapons are they using? MP-5 variants and handguns.

No police in the world uses AKs,G-3s for urban policing and when required they have SWAT teams (when shit hits the fan).. 


You think the average beat cop who probably fires less than 100 rounds a year with an automatic rifle is worth it?










@Zarvan. @ziaulislam 

https://www.dawn.com/news/1427793/g...-due-to-shot-fired-by-police-admits-dig-south

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan. You are from lahore.. probably the best police unit is dolphin force? Which weapons are they using? MP-5 variants and handguns.
> 
> No police in the world uses AKs,G-3s for urban policing and when required they have SWAT teams (when shit hits the fan)..
> 
> 
> You think the average beat cop who probably fires less than 100 rounds a year with an automatic rifle is worth it?
> 
> View attachment 530842
> View attachment 530843
> 
> 
> @Zarvan. @ziaulislam
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1427793/g...-due-to-shot-fired-by-police-admits-dig-south


Dolphin Force are bunch of wanna be filmy heroes. And secondly Police does a lot better with weapons. AK or Assault Rifles are not the problem. What we need to do is ask them to main their weapons and every Police Station should be big enough to have one huge hall dedicated for firing practice. Although personally I think Police should adopt 5.56 Caliber not 7.62 X 39. An Assault Rifle and Two Hand Guns should be issued to every PoliceMan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


> Dolphin Force are bunch of wanna be filmy heroes. And secondly Police does a lot better with weapons. AK or Assault Rifles are not the problem. What we need to do is ask them to main their weapons and every Police Station should be big enough to have one huge hall dedicated for firing practice. Although personally I think Police should adopt 5.56 Caliber not 7.62 X 39. An Assault Rifle and Two Hand Guns should be issued to every PoliceMan.


i have been in khyber teaching and lady reading teaching hospitals peshawar and it was fucking disaster in Peshawar when police started using AKs..i have LITERALLY TREATED 100s of AK people..sir you no idea

they should use 9mm or MP5s or anything with less recoil = more accuracy
yes MP5s are needed as semi automatic will not work in some parts of country especially in KPK

simply see a full auto video of ak 47 and MP5






i hope sir you learn about basics of weapons and will come to conculsion that AK is far more inaccurate weapon due to recoil for untrained police or even a trained police as compared to ARs and MP5s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081520690337959936
Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081520690337959936
> Hazrat @Zarvan


Don't worry Pakistanis will do it 200 years later



Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1081520690337959936
> Hazrat @Zarvan


The SOB who did blast today parked the car came out of the not his face covered if we had some good facial recognition by now like the one China had we would have detected him by now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry Pakistanis will do it 200 years later
> 
> 
> The SOB who did blast today parked the car came out of the not his face covered if we had some good facial recognition by now like the one China had we would have detected him by now


cameras were cheap duds brougjt it higher prices they dont have good enough resolution 

A 200rs camera was bought for 10,000

This is across the board issue


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Don't worry Pakistanis will do it 200 years later
> 
> 
> The SOB who did blast today parked the car came out of the not his face covered if we had some good facial recognition by now like the one China had we would have detected him by now


best solution is to develop your own. I heard north korea is good at it! Why not Pakistan.



ziaulislam said:


> i have been in khyber teaching and lady reading teaching hospitals peshawar and it was fucking disaster in Peshawar when police started using AKs..i have LITERALLY TREATED 100s of AK people..sir you no idea
> 
> they should use 9mm or MP5s or anything with less recoil = more accuracy
> yes MP5s are needed as semi automatic will not work in some parts of country especially in KPK
> 
> simply see a full auto video of ak 47 and MP5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope sir you learn about basics of weapons and will come to conculsion that AK is far more inaccurate weapon due to recoil for untrained police or even a trained police as compared to ARs and MP5s



AK has its merits in stopping power but that has issues too and that is due to no standardisation of ammo and its quality. The new platform like the CZ and new modern AK being developed will help with classic AK issues but ammo quality needs to be standardised. 






For police AR is the best especially it will easier to carry and handle with the increase of women police officers. but knockdown power of AK keeps it alive.


----------



## ziaulislam

Path-Finder said:


> best solution is to develop your own. I heard north korea is good at it! Why not Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> AK has its merits in stopping power but that has issues too and that is due to no standardisation of ammo and its quality. The new platform like the CZ and new modern AK being developed will help with classic AK issues but ammo quality needs to be standardised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For police AR is the best especially it will easier to carry and handle with the increase of women police officers. but knockdown power of AK keeps it alive.


Of course that's why its good for insurgency the amount of damage done by 1 AK hit 3x more than AR rifle but this is more a reason why it should not be used by police


----------



## Path-Finder

ziaulislam said:


> Of course that's why its good for insurgency the amount of damage done by 1 AK hit 3x more than AR rifle but this is more a reason why it should not be used by police


This is my personal view. The reason why we see more AK with the police is due to the stopping power of the round. But over penetration will be an issue however the target will be down. But if they want to continue with 7.62x39 then update the rifle at least.


----------



## ziaulislam

Path-Finder said:


> This is my personal view. The reason why we see more AK with the police is due to the stopping power of the round. But over penetration will be an issue however the target will be down. But if they want to continue with 7.62x39 then update the rifle at least.


What i have seen is that hit rate is very low, colateral hits are common..and effect of AK is deadly..its very difficult wound to treat..its causes huge cavitations ..


----------



## ghazi52

Anti Narcotics Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## ghazi52

A Day With FC Balochistan (North)

Today a delegation of 150 students and & teachers of Govt Boys Degree College Sibbi visited Headquarters Sibi Scouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082788693428105216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082810682238750721
Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Normal beat cops, need to carry only 9mm pistols and MP5's and or 12guage shotguns. That's it.

Then the QRF and Swat teams/commando's can carry military style weapons, and the commando will obviously be better trained and able to ipso facto handle them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

ghazi52 said:


> A Day With FC Balochistan (North)
> 
> Today a delegation of 150 students and & teachers of Govt Boys Degree College Sibbi visited Headquarters Sibi Scouts.


i would fire the Range Master at this event....picture speaks volume....finger on trigger with a chambered round and the gun in an Amateur's hand ....waiting for a disaster to happen



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan. You are from lahore.. probably the best police unit is dolphin force? Which weapons are they using? MP-5 variants and handguns.
> 
> No police in the world uses AKs,G-3s for urban policing and when required they have SWAT teams (when shit hits the fan)..
> 
> 
> You think the average beat cop who probably fires less than 100 rounds a year with an automatic rifle is worth it?
> 
> View attachment 530842
> View attachment 530843
> 
> 
> @Zarvan. @ziaulislam
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1427793/g...-due-to-shot-fired-by-police-admits-dig-south


training makes the man perfect, with training comes the tactics, and with training comes the mindset .....without training it's just Spray & Pray.....when discussing Policing on Pakistan we must understand the Security dynamics of our country, we cannot compare ourself to the likes of India or EU where one can only dream of acquiring a firearm....looking at the situation in all Provinces & Federal territory, one can clearly see that even the Fuedals are armed to teeth, brandishing AKs with 75 -100 rounds drum mags, that serves as a deterrence in it's self, equipping Police units with 9mm or MP5 or a shotgun is a disaster as they mostly all are Secondary arms or PDW or Self Defence category arms , a beat cop cannot use this to present himself as a visual deterrent however it may help him to get out of a kill zone and head for the cover till the back up arrives.....and given the numbers that have been shared, the response time in urban areas fall b/w 12-15 mins.....these small arms may help the Beat cops with street criminals who are roaming around with a TT / beretta tucked under the top but no way with the Individuals who are packing AKs......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

RescueRanger said:


> Joint exercises in Islamabad:



Love the off-white simple plate carrier on the cops. Too bad the others in the vid don't even have one.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/





@balixd @RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @balixd @RescueRanger


what drone is that Hazrat @Zarvan


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/







Path-Finder said:


> what drone is that Hazrat @Zarvan


Don't know but it was on display during IDEAS


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know but it was on display during IDEAS



it can drop munition and has night capability it seems.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Old video of the Islamabad Police Crisis Response Team being trained by US Anti Terrorism Assistance Program instructors! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087638359672016896
You can read more about the US & Pakistan cooperation on Law Enforcement capacity building, especially in relations to Islamabad:
https://www.homelandsecurity.pk/home/u-s-pakistan-law-enforcement-cooperation


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Old video of the Islamabad Police Crisis Response Team being trained by US Anti Terrorism Assistance Program instructors!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087638359672016896
> You can read more about the US & Pakistan cooperation on Law Enforcement capacity building, especially in relations to Islamabad:
> https://www.homelandsecurity.pk/home/u-s-pakistan-law-enforcement-cooperation


Where was the ATS HRT Instructor in this video


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Where was the ATS HRT Instructor in this video


Top secret... ​


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Top secret... ​


haha.... with that being said, is it me or the conduct of MOE is more refined in this video there is a finesse to it something which i havn't seen in recent videos being uploaded by Police units across the country....do we see the water down version of the tactics practiced during the drills we see the video of or thats just how the training regime is these days.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> haha.... with that being said, is it me or the conduct of MOE is more refined in this video there is a finesse to it something which i havn't seen in recent videos being uploaded by Police units across the country....do we see the water down version of the tactics practiced during the drills we see the video of or thats just how the training regime is these days.......



Tactics aren't publicized for security reasons.  Don't want bad guys to know what our people can and can't do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Tactics aren't publicized for security reasons.  Don't want bad guys to know what our people can and can't do


nah!!! I find that hard to believe specially after watching all that circus & Excercises / Mock Drills........heck they can't even search a person properly, like no technique to it.......now to ordinary people - it might not matter, they may laugh on that but not following the proper way of searching an individual can leave the person in preety bad shape......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> Tactics aren't publicized for security reasons.  Don't want bad guys to know what our people can and can't do


By the way How much focus is there on Martial Art training in our forces and what form is mainly taught

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> nah!!! I find that hard to believe specially after watching all that circus & Excercises / Mock Drills........heck they can't even search a person properly, like no technique to it.......now to ordinary people - it might not matter, they may laugh on that but not following the proper way of searching an individual can leave the person in preety bad shape......



Dont judge every force by looking at the CTD video or the cobra course (Elite) /Jaguar Course (KPK) the crt trained guys and gals know their stuff, some of the people you see in the video above spent 4 months with Albuquerque SWAT and learning HRT skills at the New Mexico State Law Academy.

The problem like I have explained to you and others here is that the local instructors who have one foot in the grave and like the Korean style topi drama, they are the ones to blame for the likes of the videos you see. 

Heck even ICTPs current IG was trained at BATFE (USA) firearms academy. The problem is all about the old guys who are stuck in their ways and are resistant to change.



Zarvan said:


> By the way How much focus is there on Martial Art training in our forces and what form is mainly taught



Islamabad Police learn either Shotokan Karate or taekwondo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Dont judge every force by looking at the CTD video or the cobra course (Elite) /Jaguar Course (KPK) the crt trained guys and gals know their stuff, some of the people you see in the video above spent 4 months with Albuquerque SWAT and learning HRT skills at the New Mexico State Law Academy.
> 
> The problem like I have explained to you and others here is that the local instructors who have one foot in the grave and like the Korean style topi drama, they are the ones to blame for the likes of the videos you see.
> 
> Heck even ICTPs current IG was trained at BATFE (USA) firearms academy. The problem is all about the old guys who are stuck in their ways and are resistant to change.


 that is why I was a bit surprised to see the video shared by you, the movements are so refined....i havn't had any experience with anyone from ICTP, mostly it is from either the Dolphin force or the Elite Force Punjab Police.....clearly i see the difference here


----------



## bananarepublic

balixd said:


> that is why I was a bit surprised to see the video shared by you, the movements are so refined....i havn't had any experience with anyone from ICTP, mostly it is from either the Dolphin force or the Elite Force Punjab Police.....clearly i see the difference here



you guys should visit elite force Gilgit-Baltistan they were in the front with the whole burning down of schools fiasco .
most of the time for CT operation in GB they are preferred over army/rangers/GB scouts


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

shoddy cameras due to corruption. I cant believe such cheap piece of junk was installed at a whopping fortune. Hazrat @Zarvan


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



looks like a locally made m4gery


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> looks like a locally made m4gery







__ https://www.facebook.com/





Pakistani Police needs to have its own K-9 Units.


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: Dilshad Pari, an Assistant Sub Inspector (ASI) in the Chitral Police, has secured 1st position in the departmental exam of PASI intermediate course of K-P Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Path-Finder said:


> looks like a locally made m4gery


few Levies units are also issued local made Glock 19

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## syed_yusuf

Zarvan said:


>



are these rangers or police?



Zarvan said:


>



are these rangers?



Zarvan said:


>


what is there operations branch?


----------



## Zarvan

syed_yusuf said:


> are these rangers or police?
> 
> 
> 
> are these rangers?
> 
> 
> what is there operations branch?


They are frontier constabulary the tribal Police Force and also Police Force for provincial borders. Don't mix them with Frontier Corps. They used to wear Black Shalwar Kameez now shifting on this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

Zarvan said:


> They are frontier constabulary the tribal Police Force and also Police Force for provincial borders. Don't mix them with Frontier Corps. They used to wear Black Shalwar Kameez now shifting on this one



thanks, so frontier constabulary is basically a federal police force.. from the pictures it seem they have been considerable upgraded to do tasks well beyond there charter of a police force. the new uniform look spretty cool but then again the color is same as that of punjab police, any idea why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An operation using a Pakistan Army helicopter is being conducted by Frontier Corps (FC) personnel and district administration in Turbat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway & Motorway Police officers try to best during snow falling for Safe travelling on *RCD Highway* N-25 near Quetta, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

Any one have Punjab police new uniform pic


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi addressing the officers and Sailors during his visit to forward posts of Pak Marines in Creek Area


----------



## ghazi52

IG Sindh hopes Karachiites will enjoy the PSL encounters and will once again prove that the city is safe.


----------



## ghazi52

Pindi Boy said:


> Any one have Punjab police new uniform pic


----------



## Pindi Boy

ghazi52 said:


>


[emoji26]


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Path-Finder

There need to more women in policing and generally security. at least 2:1 ratio because of the security dynamics.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/inp
March 13, 2019 ... The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Inspector General of Police (IGP) Dr Muhammad Naeem Khan has said that the reward and punishment will go together in the police force and those exhibiting excellent performance in line of duty would be generously awarded.

This, he said, while addressing a prize and certificate distribution ceremony held at CPO Peshawar today.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PSL 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Police graduates take part in the passing out parade of the 60th batch of probationer assistant sub-inspectors held at Police College Sihala on Monday. — APP


----------



## ghazi52

At least six Levies Force personnel were martyred in a terrorist attack on the Levies check post in Sanjawi area of Ziarat district today.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/





@Horus @balixd @RescueRanger

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM approves new uniform for police*






Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar approved changes in police uniform and new dress code would be given to cops next year. 

He approved navy-blue pant and light-blue shirt for the police. During his maiden visit to the CPO on Tuesday, the chief minister was briefed about law and order.

The chief minister inaugurated a new mobile phone application to provide different services to people at Police Service Centres. Buzdar also visited the Complaint Cell and Monitoring Cell. The IGP briefed CM about modes operandi of these cells. The CM was also informed about revamping of Punjab Highway Patrolling Police.


----------



## B.K.N

Olive uniform was better it was similar to army uniform in design and was comfortable too young police personal with fit body looked good in this uniform


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

23 March 2019


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Why dont they do it without band baja like the silent drill of USMC???


ghazi52 said:


>


----------



## ghazi52

*Change of guards ceremonies in Lahore*


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## B.K.N

Zarvan said:


>


Is this pistol local made clone or original Italian


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan lauds the capabilities of police force to tackle menace of terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Madiha said:


> Is this pistol local made clone or original Italian


It is not a clone.
That guy is Special Police Unit/SPU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tourist Information & Protection Vehicles...Government of Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CM Buzdar approves new uniform for police

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar approved changes in police uniform and new dress code would be given to cops next year.

He approved navy-blue pant and light-blue shirt for the police.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


That's so over kill. Just showing off.
And it's very dangerous too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Pakhtoon yum said:


> That's so over kill. Just showing off.
> And it's very dangerous too.


They had no clue what kind of moron was in the car and what kind of weapons he had. Therefore right response.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Zarvan said:


> They had no clue what kind of moron was in the car and what kind of weapons he had. Therefore right response.


Not really, surrounding the car in that scenario is very dangerous. This seemed highly unprofessional and a show off kinda of drama.


----------



## ghazi52

Drama. 
18 vs 1 . what else....


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117728710088695808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> CM Buzdar approves new uniform for police
> 
> Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar approved changes in police uniform and new dress code would be given to cops next year.
> 
> He approved navy-blue pant and light-blue shirt for the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


dont like it, it is like airforce uniform. they should improve it to more modern, not sure what it should be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

During raids in various parts of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Omar Ahmed Bukhari assumed the charge as 14th Director General of Pakistan Rangers Sindh on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mughal visits Maritime Security Agency HQ*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/nni
May 03, 2019

Sindh Environment Protection Agency DG Naeem Ahmad Mughal on Friday visited HQ Pakistan Maritime Security Agency.
DG SEPA was welcomed by DG PMSA R/Adm Zakaur Rehman HI (M). Matters relating to Marine pollution due to Industrial, solid, domestic waste were discussed.


----------



## ghazi52

PAK MARINES PASSING OUT PARADE HELD AT MANORA

58th Passing out Parade of Pak Marines, was held at PNS Qasim, Manora. After successful completion of hard and rigorous training, 435 marines qualified. Rear Admiral Mirza Foad Amin Baig Flag Officer Sea Training (FOST) graced the occasion as the Chief Guest.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124658130871291906

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129396841206951937
Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129396841206951937
> Hazrat @Zarvan


Any particular reason to tag me

Are you suggesting body cameras here


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Any particular reason to tag me
> 
> Are you suggesting body cameras here


You seem grumpy


----------



## ghazi52

Renovation of Govt Public School & installation of Water Supply Scheme was carried out in line with socio-eco uplift plan by Pak Army in Padang. It was inaugurated by students of school
Balochistan .


----------



## Zulfiqar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139572534469414919


----------



## B.K.N

Punjab police elite force training






Punjab police training


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142707395241676800


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142707395241676800


for love of god one policeman is standing in slippers


----------



## B.K.N

Zarvan said:


> for love of god one policeman is standing in slippers



kiska Dil karta hai Sara din boot pehnay June ki garmi main


----------



## Type59

Zarvan said:


> for love of god one policeman is standing in slippers



Results matter.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/





@Foxtrot Alpha @RescueRanger @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha @RescueRanger @Path-Finder


There is no discipline!


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/






@Path-Finder @Foxtrot Alpha @RescueRanger @Horus @Arsalan Check the Bullet Proof worn by Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Zarvan said:


> Check the Bullet Proof worn by Police



They are bodyguards of some officer


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Path-Finder @Foxtrot Alpha @RescueRanger @Horus @Arsalan Check the Bullet Proof worn by Police


Thats Thats one poor fit....peraon who procured these needs to be sacked.....hats off to them for donning these in this hot weather....Vest look HEAVY....


----------



## Zarvan

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Thats Thats one poor fit....peraon who procured these needs to be sacked.....hats off to them for donning these in this hot weather....Vest look HEAVY....







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan Police received Six Hyundai Sante Fe donated by South Korean ambassador.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> Balochistan Police received Six Hyundai Sante Fe donated by South Korean ambassador.


These kind of the cars and cars like Corolla and others are needed for patrolling not that crap Dala. 

@Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> These kind of the cars and cars like Corolla and others are needed for patrolling not that crap Dala.
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha


Hazrat Muffakir Derwaish @Zarvan I know only *ONE* machine that can satisfy you, the dala is one of the toughest off the shelf you can get, used everywhere.

So Hazrat @Zarvan here is something that will float your boat for sure. its called Ghe-O






See it can even pull a stuck HUMVEE






so Hazrat @Zarvan satisfied??






Not Bad performance hey!


----------



## silver_dragon

ghazi52 said:


> Balochistan Police received Six Hyundai Sante Fe donated by South Korean ambassador.


 These Santefe's are fitted with Nuclear material sniffing instruments.


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat Muffakir Derwaish @Zarvan I know only *ONE* machine that can satisfy you, the dala is one of the toughest off the shelf you can get, used everywhere.
> 
> So Hazrat @Zarvan here is something that will float your boat for sure. its called Ghe-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See it can even pull a stuck HUMVEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Hazrat @Zarvan satisfied??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Bad performance hey!


For Police we need cars like Corolla and this Santa Fe or Kia Sportage and similar cars not that crap non ac dala.


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> For Police we need cars like Corolla and this Santa Fe or Kia Sportage and similar cars not that crap non ac dala.


Hazrat Muffakir @Zarvan I think you didn't get the point!! What is dala, a toyota Hilux? what is sante fe? Both of these are off road vehicles. The Hilux more suited than sante fe and no argument on that.

I was showing you Ghe-O Hazrat @Zarvan because it is better than any offroad available. Look Pakistan is very much an offroad nation as many communities can be cut off due to weather and the terrain. So this Sante fe is what an offroad vehicle? 

So I showed you a better off road vehicle better than dala which is Hilux and always better than the sante fe which is not true off road vehicle. Balochistan is a huge land mass and it is not easy terrain! what do you think will work better? Or you don't prove of Ghe-O Hazrat @Zarvan ?



silver_dragon said:


> These Santefe's are fitted with Nuclear material sniffing instruments.


israelis told you that?


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat Muffakir @Zarvan I think you didn't get the point!! What is dala, a toyota Hilux? what is sante fe? Both of these are off road vehicles. The Hilux more suited than sante fe and no argument on that.
> 
> I was showing you Ghe-O Hazrat @Zarvan because it is better than any offroad available. Look Pakistan is very much an offroad nation as many communities can be cut off due to weather and the terrain. So this Sante fe is what an offroad vehicle?
> 
> So I showed you a better off road vehicle better than dala which is Hilux and always better than the sante fe which is not true off road vehicle. Balochistan is a huge land mass and it is not easy terrain! what do you think will work better? Or you don't prove of Ghe-O Hazrat @Zarvan ?
> 
> 
> israelis told you that?















The latest armoured vehicles are in service with Bangladesh Police forces including the Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP). At least 6 new Batt-X assault vehicle was imported from the USA in recent times. The DMP owns dozens of armoured vehicles, anti-riot vehicles and water cannons.

© 2019 Bangladesh Defence & Security Analysis, All rights reserved. #defseca | defseca.com

Reproduction of our content without permission and credit is strictly prohibited.


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> The latest armoured vehicles are in service with Bangladesh Police forces including the Dhaka Metropolitan Police (DMP). At least 6 new Batt-X assault vehicle was imported from the USA in recent times. The DMP owns dozens of armoured vehicles, anti-riot vehicles and water cannons.
> 
> © 2019 Bangladesh Defence & Security Analysis, All rights reserved. #defseca | defseca.com
> 
> Reproduction of our content without permission and credit is strictly prohibited.


Hazrat Muffakir Derwaish @Zarvan I think you are still on the FN SCAR pills. These bleeding things are for use in an Urban environment. Urban means City or town or built up areas!! 

Now Hazrat @Zarvan how are thy going to wade a deep river when snows melt or after heavy rains? How will they perform in the snow? How about a desert in which both would get stuck Hazrat @Zarvan . Or you just dont want to know Hazrat @Zarvan


----------



## ghazi52

مہندی لگے ہاتھوں میں #AK47 ، پاکستانی خاتون کمانڈو کی تصویر سوشل میڈیا پر وائرل

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1960s: Road Side Scene near Rawalpindi 
Check post
Smart Police


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157514551300165632


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakpattan female Station House Officer (SHO) Kulsoom Fatima has investigated 200 cases of rape and sexual abuse in just a couple of months.

Kulsoom was appointed the first female SHO of the district two months ago and she gave an exceptional performance in this small period.






She told in her recent interview to BBC, that the incidents of sexual abuse of minor girls made her angry, but she was not able to do anything at that time.

“I hoped to be on a position one day so I could do something for the little girls. I got the opportunity when I was appointed a sub-inspector in Punjab Police after passing the competitive exams”, Kulsoom said.

She said that she was happy to be assigned the same duty which she had always wanted to do. 

The female SHO was handed over the cases that were related to women and minor girls.

District Police Officer (DPO) Pakpattan Ibadat Nisar, who appointed Kulsoom as SHO at Model Police Station Daloryan, said that the appointment of female police officers in Pakpattan Police will help in dispensing justice to people.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*Police Martyrs Day being observed today*





August 04, 2019

The Police Martyrs Day is being observed today across Pakistan, aimed to pay homage to services of police department.

Police Department honors the sacrifices of 'Jawans' who laid down their lives.

The Martyrs Day was observed for the fourth consecutive year on the death anniversary of Shaheed Safwat Ghayur, the commandant of Frontier Constabulary Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police who was martyred in a suicide attack on his vehicle on 4th August, 2010.

Special functions will be held across the country to appreciate sacrifices of police force for establishing peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

France to Give Special Training to Punjab Police in October

A two-member French delegation has met with Inspector-General Police (IGP) Arif Nawaz Khan to discuss better policing and the training required for it.

The team consisted of Police Attache Emmanuel Tombolato and Deputy Police Attache Jean-Christophe Hilaire. The meeting agreed that the French experts will provide special training to Punjab Police.

A hand out has revealed that 30 policemen will receive training in hostage situations, sniper skills, and special operations. The training will commence on October 2019 at the Elite Training Center in Bedian.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Services of Rescue 1122 has been extended to #Khyber District. Rescue 1122 will be extended to all tribal districts, over 20 stations will be established in the tribal districts.

Over 1500 youth of tribal areas will be recruited

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

SPU GB are turning out to be a pretty competent and well trained force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## POTTER

ghazi52 said:


> مہندی لگے ہاتھوں میں #AK47 ، پاکستانی خاتون کمانڈو کی تصویر سوشل میڈیا پر وائرل


Aisy haath bahut piyaary lag rahy hain. Opposite of normal belief. Naazuk Andaam.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Police.. mA.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Punjab Police.. mA.


They all need to lose 40lbs


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister of Punjab has approved a motorbike ambulance service for all districts of Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Special wing of Punjab Rangers for security of Kartarpur Corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Special wing of Punjab Rangers for security of Kartarpur Corridor.


BS, this old camo has been replaced no way, they are going to wear the old phased out camo.

And behind them, is lahore metro bus stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> Special wing of Punjab Rangers for security of Kartarpur Corridor.


This picture is from the protests which were carried out by Rizvi in PML N time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Zarvan said:


> This picture is from the protests which were carried out by Rizvi in PML N time


This picture is from this video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> Karachi



The most impractical uniform for traffic especially in Pakistan. Again another example of imperial mentality, the white traffic uniform dates back to 1940's and should be replaced with more practical, easy to clean, easy to maintain uniform. 

The lack of high viability clothing is cringe worthy, especially considering on the roads where you need to be SEEN in low light. 

This is what traffic uniform should look like:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samurai_assassin

RescueRanger said:


> The most impractical uniform for traffic especially in Pakistan. Again another example of imperial mentality, the white traffic uniform dates back to 1940's and should be replaced with more practical, easy to clean, easy to maintain uniform.
> 
> The lack of high viability clothing is cringe worthy, especially considering on the roads where you need to be SEEN in low light.
> 
> This is what traffic uniform should look like:


Somehow the entire law enforcement / police force agencies of Pakistan cannot get thier uniform right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger

Samurai_assassin said:


> Somehow the entire law enforcement / police force agencies of Pakistan cannot get thier uniform right.


Agreed on this point! It's too many chefs in the kitchen, each wants to make their own perfect dish in their own way!


----------



## Samurai_assassin

RescueRanger said:


> Agreed on this point! It's too many chefs in the kitchen, each wants to make their own perfect dish in their own way!


Why cant they just make Pak police uniform like the police uniform in Europe or North America?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Samurai_assassin said:


> Why cant they just make Pak police uniform like the police uniform in Europe or North America?


Because of a number of issues, namely incompetence and apathy.


----------



## RescueRanger

Punjab Emergency Services Academy, Lahore:







New female rescuers (Emergency Medical Technicians) at Rescue 1122 undergoing selection and induction training.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


>


How is this relevant to Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CM KP Mahmood Khan inaugurated construction work on Rescue 1122 offices in Tehsil Bara and Jamrud, Khyber District.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: The first section of Lahore-Sialkot Motorway has been opened for public traffic, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Friday.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220234392657891329


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police


----------



## hassan1




----------



## RescueRanger

Rescue 1122 rescue a puppy trapped in a septic tank









:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223623274225111041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223607438349303809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224342408856580099


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Rescue 1122 rescue a puppy trapped in a septic tank
> View attachment 602919
> View attachment 602921
> View attachment 602920
> :


Thanks for their service, a question though since i haven't seen them in person to know their SOP. But in such circumstances do they have Handheld MultiGas Detector to quantify the amount of LEL / CO or other toxic gases that may be present inside the sewer, before they make an entry?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Thanks for their service, a question though since i haven't seen them in person to know their SOP. But in such circumstances do they have Handheld MultiGas Detector to quantify the amount of LEL / CO or other toxic gases that may be present inside the sewer, before they make an entry?



A very valid question, yes staff are trained to NFPA Standard 350 for confined space entry and work. The SAR( Search and Rescue) Trucks have gas detectors on board:







This is the model in use in Rescue 1122 Punjab:





Rescue 1122 (Disaster Response Force) has becomes the first organisation in South Asia to gain United Nations accreditation to become an International Rescue Team. In October experts from THW Germany, UN Classifiers of Geneva and Switzerland and the United Kingdom International Search and Rescue Team (ISAR) mentored, assessed and observed the national team to international standards required for UN INSARAG: International Search and Rescue Advisory Group certification.

Representative from United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) International Search and Rescue Advisory Group (INSARAG) Secretariat Geneva, Switzerland, Winston Chang, officially announced that after clearing the classification and evaluation process, the Pakistan Rescue Team (PRT) stood tall amongst the world elite as an officially *UN Certified Urban Search and Rescue Team*:






*Rescue 1122 now has the capacity to not only assist nationally during large scale complex rescue operations but assist internationally under the United Nations Umbrella:*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police Passing-out Prade of 409 junior patrol officers including 36 female officers NHMP training college Sheikhupura.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

SPU Gilgit-Baltistan

Glimpse of training session at NCTC PABBI KHARIAN with Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Traffic Police 1932.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

[Caption:] Islamabad: Man takes wife hostage after she refused to allow him to sell her jewellery to feed his drug addiction, police called, man opens fire on police. Arrested without any loss of life, albeit not before a good thrashing by the police officers. 

Weapons also recovered from the culprit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab







Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

ghazi52 said:


>


MashALLAH wow
Like a Damsel in the sky


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

After the successful first batch training of MERC in Lahore and doing their services on highways in Balochistan.

2nd batch of MERC Balochistan completing InshAllah in 2 weeks which is also duly oriented for Corona virus response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A policeman helps a Rangers trooper apply sanitizer.—KARACHI:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.. KP Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

KP Rescue team.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

ghazi52 said:


> KP Rescue team.


Why two different uniforms?


----------



## JohnWick

Aryeih Leib said:


> Why two different uniforms?


To distinguish between them.


----------



## ghazi52

Aryeih Leib said:


> Why two different uniforms?



Other is KP Police.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

JohnWick said:


> To distinguish between them.


Why do your police forces have different uniforms like Punjab sindh kpk have different uniforms ?


----------



## JohnWick

Aryeih Leib said:


> Why do your police forces have different uniforms like Punjab sindh kpk have different uniforms ?


Actually the Sindh KPK Blochistan Gigit and Kashmir have same uniform.
In punjab The police has green uniform like that of Indian army and in Islamabad Fedral police has Blue and black uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway has different uniform.






..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad administration has sealed I-10/1 and I-10/4 on the report of increase in COVID 19 cases. People are requested to avoid visiting these sectors and those residing in these sectors should not leave their homes without emergency


----------



## ghazi52

Civil Defence, Peshawar















and KP Police


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway police officer while rescuing a puppy dog from the motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Village life

Punjab rangers jawan at wagah Border in back ground confused Indian soldiers,I took this photo with my cellphone , literally just on Indian border,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Meeting amid the Corona outbreak... Steps to prevent the commuters and official of it ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

This is not a picnic point of London but it is Razmak, North Waziristan. No one looks less than London but people call them small London by their account.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268800824530124800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Seems like SPU GB have gotten a newer multi-cam. The color palate is similar to Chinese border guards and the pattern is similar to current Pakistani patterns.
All in all SPU have been beefed up, their training and overall built-up program has been going on for years. They have probably more comprehensive built-up ,due to having plenty of time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

Zarvan said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha


Hi last time it was an SSP who was in charge SSU when wajhat covered his programme MAHAZ 
If I do remember 
Thank you


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bananarepublic said:


> Seems like SPU GB have gotten a newer multi-cam. The color palate is similar to Chinese border guards and the pattern is similar to current Pakistani patterns.
> All in all SPU have been beefed up, their training and overall built-up program has been going on for years. They have probably more comprehensive built-up ,due to having plenty of time


Yeah looks like the brown PLA camo.

PS hate those black webbings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah looks like the brown PLA camo.
> 
> PS hate those black webbings.



will try to ask where they sourced their kits..
Their kits seems to show that they are geared towards sparsely inhabitant areas and not urban areas, after the event where girl schools were burned down SPU got deployed on the front. which is not normal as usually Army and para-forces usually take the lead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Readerdefence said:


> Hi last time it was an SSP who was in charge SSU when wajhat covered his programme MAHAZ
> If I do remember
> Thank you



The SSP you are referring to was Major(R) Muhammad Saleem, a fraud and he was political baggage, he was removed from SSU because of his past indiscretions as instructor in Islamabad Police.

Police Medics Course Organised by RESCUE 1122:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

RescueRanger said:


> The SSP you are referring to was Major(R) Muhammad Saleem, a fraud and he was political baggage, he was removed from SSU because of his past indiscretions as instructor in Islamabad Police.
> 
> Police Medics Course Organised by RESCUE 1122:
> View attachment 645599
> 
> View attachment 645600
> 
> View attachment 645601
> 
> View attachment 645602
> 
> View attachment 645606
> 
> View attachment 645607
> 
> View attachment 645603
> 
> View attachment 645604
> 
> View attachment 645595
> View attachment 645596
> 
> View attachment 645597
> 
> View attachment 645598
> 
> View attachment 645607


Rescue 1122 is underrated. They seem to be a professional organisation and should be promoted to every corner of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Photo: Members of Rescue 1122 DRF: Disaster Response FOrce attend joint exercise drills with Pakistan Army Engineers (SART: SEARCH AND RESCUE TEAM).





Photo: Members of Pakistan Army Engineers (SART: SEARCH AND RESCUE TEAM) receive briefing from exercise coordinator.

Rescue 1122 COVID Response 

































CPR and First Aid lessons in schools and "Rescue Scout" program


----------



## RescueRanger

Disaster Victim Retrieval and Identification exercise, Lahore, Pakistan. Simulating various disasters involving mass casualty incidents such as Aircraft Crashes, Explosions to earthquakes where body parts have to be retrieved, bagged, tagged and sampled for DNA identification. 












*Water Rescue training:*











*Well rescue: 









*

Rescue 1122 trains instructors from Kazakhstan Rescue Team.

















Jordianian and French Rescue Teams visit to train with Rescue 1122.













All Female Rescue 1122 Technical Rescue Team celebrate first year:








(Right:Miss. Shazia, Pakistan's youngest female senior fire-fighter. )





Female Instructors of Rescue 1122, Pakistan.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## fatman17

Leading from the front

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Path-Finder

RescueRanger said:


> The SSP you are referring to was Major(R) Muhammad Saleem, a fraud and he was political baggage, he was removed from SSU because of his past indiscretions as instructor in Islamabad Police.
> 
> Police Medics Course Organised by RESCUE 1122:
> View attachment 645599
> 
> View attachment 645600
> 
> View attachment 645601
> 
> View attachment 645602
> 
> View attachment 645606
> 
> View attachment 645607
> 
> View attachment 645603
> 
> View attachment 645604
> 
> View attachment 645595
> View attachment 645596
> 
> View attachment 645597
> 
> View attachment 645598
> 
> View attachment 645607



training standards have gone up many many notches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279724222819061762Nice to see healthcare workers working in high risk wards using PAPR respirators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> Great uniform. Very professional look unlike sindh and Punjab police.


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> @Zarvan
> View attachment 652237


Man I need to join gym. This Corona crap when gets over I am getting my Armed checked and if Orthopedic says okay I will INSHALLAH start doing gym. 

Also on this picture it's good but this needs to be encouraged. Nobody expects them to be John Cena but even you would agree than both in Army and Police some people are way too thin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 652245


Where is picture from ???


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Where is picture from ???


Punjab Balochistan border ...DGK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 662804
> View attachment 662805


Which province is it ??? @RescueRanger @Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ASF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthfollower

@RescueRanger arent 1122 people suppose to have stuff to document the stuff they are called for? Last time i saw them they were asking for pen and paper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps security personnel guard the newly inaugurated Badini Trade Terminal Gateway in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315225056394440706

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Due to increase in dacoits and street crime especially IN DHA, An anti street crime force has been reorganised and will be seen in different areas of district south Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Anti Narcotics Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337375383444865026

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338183502907527170


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Police

@RwpPolice
·
Dec 18

Another step by CPO 
@AhsanPSP
to ensure welfare of force as envisioned by IGP Punjab; establishment of finely equipped Day Care Center for the children of female police officers to facilitate them and relieve from worries of their beloved little ones while on duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

DG Balochistan Levies Force
@DgLevies

Balochistan Levies Force breaking stereotypes with new recruits #EmergingBalochistan
@jam_kamal

@OfficialDGISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan attended, the passing out ceremony of Islamabad Police at Police Lines Headquarters Islamabad, earlier today.

The PM inspected the parade and later laid a floral wreath at the Martyrs' Monument while praying for the shuhada.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342741224688676866

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps personnel.


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> Frontier Corps personnel.



ok 15 years old picture, amazing !


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## ghazi52

Murree Expressway Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Special Operations Commando Wing, Frontier Corps Balochistan.

“Zero tolerance to terrorists and their sympathisers in Balochistan”


----------



## ghazi52

Lasbela: PPHI MERC arranged a demo and refresher training for Rescuers at Winder. DSP Motorways, Inspector and Patrolling officers participated. Dr. Mirwais delivered a lecture on first aid and rescue services.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy's Coastal Command's Annual Award for the Year 2020 was held at PNS Qasim, Manora. Chief of Staff Vice Admiral Ahmed Saeed was a special guest of the ceremony. Commander Coast Vice Admiral Zahid on his arrival. Elias welcomed a special guest.


----------



## ghazi52

Inspector General, Frontier Corps, North Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP),Major General Adil Yamin,
takes charge as the new FC North, KP









Quick Reaction Force (QRF) are continuously monitoring all activity along Pakistan - Afghanistan border

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> Punjab Police.. mA.


They need to lose the weight.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Some appreciation towards the Levies Force of Balochestan


----------



## WinterFangs

Samurai_assassin said:


> They need to lose the weight.


Mashallah look how fit and active they look.
the whole police system needs rework aswell as a fitness test beforehand, Cus all I see these fatties do is take bribes and eat.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

WinterFangs said:


> Mashallah look how fit and active they look.
> the whole police system needs rework aswell as a fitness test beforehand, Cus all I see these fatties do is take bribes and eat.


Police need restructure. From their fitness, uniform, peoples skills, job etc. They would not even be allowed to be bin men in the UK.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

Samurai_assassin said:


> Police need restructure. From their fitness, uniform, peoples skills, job etc. They would not even be allowed to be bin men in the UK.


Best thing would be to increase the wages to good wages so police men or women won’t need to take bribes, change uniform and don’t give them aks or whatever they got, give them a pistol, better uniform like you said, and like you said restructure, make Everyone do a fitness exam and test, in the U.K. to Become a police you got to go through many stages, even bin men earn a lot of money here, higher than teachers actually.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> Inspector General, Frontier Corps, North Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP),Major General Adil Yamin,
> takes charge as the new FC North, KP
> 
> View attachment 707880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Reaction Force (QRF) are continuously monitoring all activity along Pakistan - Afghanistan border
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 707881


Must be tier 1 or some other highly specialised. Cuz normally even our special forces don't hide their faces.


----------



## WinterFangs

...


----------



## ghazi52

The Inspector General of Police Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Dr. Sanaullah Abbasi


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353690605839392768


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Great Janjua

Pure elegance


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

last time i traveled through our Airport, I was stopped by ANF personnel & requested to see Passport. Me being a loud mouth refused to handover Passport as legally it is mine & property of GoP, the only dept that can ask for my passport is FIA & MoI - Passport Directorate.
I offered them my CNIC to establish my identity but they wont have it. I asked them to quote relevant section under which they wanted to see my passport but all i got in return was 'it is there in Control of Narcotics Substance Act 1997" but no section was mentioned. Eventually it came down to the point that if i don't show my passport, my luggage will be checked to which i agreed. While JCO was going through my luggage i had a nice chat with the Officer in Charge (Inspector). They failed to still provide me direct reference in the Law (i know it doesn't exist ) but he said that they ask to see the passport for the purpose of Profiling & then he went on to explain how LEAs "Haasaas Idaray" use Profiling to catch criminals. During all this conversation i acted like i don't even know what Profiling means - it was fun trolling the ANF people for good 30 mins, I had checked in online so dropping off luggage wasn't an issue at the Airline counter, I didn't have to wait in the lounge all by myself & getting bored to death instead i got to spend that time trolling the officials :p 


ghazi52 said:


> Anti Narcotics Force
> 
> 
> View attachment 694119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 694120

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Guard of Honor of FC soldiers at Taftan Border in honor of Federal Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> Guard of Honor of FC soldiers at Taftan Border in honor of Federal Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed
> 
> 
> View attachment 718423



Are these the levies force?


----------



## ghazi52

*DPO Sonia Shamroz , Chitral*
.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ladies of ICT Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Security detail at F-6 check-post, Islamabad includes young and energetic Ayesha from CTD!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PERSONNEL of Frontier Corps stand guard at the newly inaugurated Badini Trade Terminal Gateway, a border crossing between Pakistan and Afghanistan in Balochistan’s Qila Saifullah town.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

View attachment 724122

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

March 15, 2021 - 

 







Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmad giving away the Sword of Honour to a recruit at the passing-out ceremony of Frontier Corps (North) at the Scouts Training Academy, Warsak, on Sunday.—APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps Balochistan (South)

Quick Reaction Force (QRF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quick Reaction Force (QRF) continuously monitoring all movement along Pakistan - Afghanistan and Pak - Iran border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

DG Rangers tonight in Karachi (North Nazimabad and Orangi Town)
Spending time with people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Memorial To Khyber Rifles Along Khyber Pass, C.1968.

Photographer - Harrison Forman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Amir Khan

@amirkingkhan

Wishing Pakistanis around the world a Happy Pakistan Day One Nation, One Destiny

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aryeih Leib

ghazi52 said:


> DG Rangers tonight in Karachi (North Nazimabad and Orangi Town)
> Spending time with people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 725570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 725571


Corona ???


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day
ASF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day military parade in Islamabad
Ranger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

US Army Delta Force operator John 'Shrek' McPhee embedded with FC KPK during his time in frontier areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ghazi52

SSU Operator - Sindh Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Metal 0-1 said:


> US Army Delta Force operator John 'Shrek' McPhee embedded with FC KPK during his time in frontier areas.
> View attachment 728173


hahaha...bhai hyper nationalists se marwaye ga sab ko :p
i on personal level never claimed that US Spec Ops were not embedded with our SF / LEA during initial days of Afghan invasion, in fact it is widely understood how SSG, ISI , CIA & Delta were working together in Tribal areas. However if you say that to a hyper nationalist, they might call you anti state fake propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Metal 0-1 said:


> US Army Delta Force operator John 'Shrek' McPhee embedded with FC KPK during his time in frontier areas.
> View attachment 728173


and heres my evidence if someone comes back saying...nhn nhn SSG was not involved :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Most Beautiful View Of D S P Raja Hamid Hussain At Zero Point'' Youmaa Pakistan Day Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> DG Rangers tonight in Karachi (North Nazimabad and Orangi Town)
> Spending time with people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 725570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 725571


Oh my God. Allah maaf kare. Toba toba. Son of soil doing genocide in Karachi


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Metal 0-1 said:


> US Army Delta Force operator John 'Shrek' McPhee embedded with FC KPK during his time in frontier areas.
> View attachment 728173


Seems he really loved this condensed version of G3. Banda full pathan lagta hai lmao 😆. I always loved how a lot of Pakistani soldiers wear the beret like that i.e a pointy triangular shape. Especially in 90s soldiers used to do this a lot and in FC.

Most Western armies "form" or shape their berets in a very droopy way. Makes me feel sad oddly when I look at em.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metal 0-1

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> hahaha...bhai hyper nationalists se marwaye ga sab ko :p
> i on personal level never claimed that US Spec Ops were not embedded with our SF / LEA during initial days of Afghan invasion, in fact it is widely understood how SSG, ISI , CIA & Delta were working together in Tribal areas. However if you say that to a hyper nationalist, they might call you anti state fake propaganda





Foxtrot Alpha said:


> and heres my evidence if someone comes back saying...nhn nhn SSG was not involved :p
> View attachment 728535



Just straight up facts, wether Awam like it or not.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farooqbhai007

Any body got pics of the Plate carriers Dolphin force got recently in Rawalpindi. Saw one yesterday , nice looking ,


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376214829820751875

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

FC Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

FC Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## ghazi52

Passing Out Parade of Basic Recruits Training Course 28 held at Rangers Training Centre & School Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

FC Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> Passing Out Parade of Basic Recruits Training Course 28 held at Rangers Training Centre & School Karachi.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 730745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 730746


Are the Rangers still patrolling Karachi? Or have the police finally been able to take control?


----------



## ghazi52

Samurai_assassin said:


> Are the Rangers still patrolling Karachi? Or have the police finally been able to take control?



Rangers are still there, not possible by police as long as PPP is there.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> Rangers are still there, not possible by police as long as PPP is there.


Makes sense as the police are corrupt to the core and immitate personal body guards of the political elite.


----------



## Zarvan

https://fb.watch/4HpRm1OiSP/


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Coast Guard 








So much..........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Camouflage Patterns*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passing Out Parade of GB Scouts was held at Gilgit, GB. Havaldar Ali Madad Khan, father of Sepahi Shafaullah Shaheed was Chief Guest during the occasion. Chief Guest inspected the parade and also gave medals/awards to distinguished sold


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 731913


Any news of modernizing the Khasadar/ levies forces along Balochestan? Are they still clad in traditional black shalwar kameez, Peshawari chapel armed with an AK47 sat in a rusty old pickup truck?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Samurai_assassin said:


> Any news of modernizing the Khasadar/ levies forces along Balochestan? Are they still clad in traditional black shalwar kameez, Peshawari chapel armed with an AK47 sat in a rusty old pickup truck?


Go a few threads back there were some videos posted on Baluchistan levies, those guys have been modernized already, they look like the FC or rangers now.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Rangers Sindh 28th Passing Out Parade takes place, Chief Guest Minister of Interior, Sheikh Rashid Ahmed,

Pakistan Rangers Sindh have a significant role in the peace and development of Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat 1122

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Passing out ceremony of 323 rescuers from Punjab and Balochestan


----------



## ghazi52

ASF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Marines firepower demonstration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Marines firepower demonstration
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733735


bro marine are military or Navy not police or para military!


----------



## ghazi52

In collaboration of Pak Army & Frontier Corps (FC) KPK, 2nd phase training of 3300 former Khasadar & Levies personnel integrated into KPK Police concluded.

The personnel were trained by expert trainers of Pakistan Army, Frontier Corps and KPK police.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

2nd phase training of 3300 former Khasadar & Levies personnel integrated into KPK Police concluded.


----------



## ghazi52

Quick Reaction Force (QRF),
Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

ASF


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Ranger's activities at Lahore...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> 2nd phase training of 3300 former Khasadar & Levies personnel integrated into KPK Police concluded.
> 
> 
> View attachment 734043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 734044


Are they doing the same with the levies force in Balochestan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Samurai_assassin said:


> Are they doing the same with the levies force in Balochestan?


Not yet, I’m guessing it’s in the cards sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RPO Rawalpindi briefing to his staff.


----------



## ghazi52

WE WILL FIGHT FOR ALLAH & PAKISTAN 

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


----------



## ghazi52

May Allah grant Mr . Durrani a place in Paradise . Amen .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Protection ... May 04, 2021


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPK Police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistani soldier stands guard along the fence at an outpost on the Pak-Afghan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## khanasifm

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390648290614652936



Are u a Patwari ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

khanasifm said:


> Are u a Patwari ?


please don't insult me. i haven't insulted you! I was going to post this but accidently posted the wrong link!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This picture is of Sepoy Zohran, who is actually from a medical core but serving as a national guard at the Tomb of the Iqbal, 

The Poet of the East. Mazar - e - Iqbal or Tomb of Iqbal is located next to Badhshahi Mosque Lahore and opposite to Lahore Fort and Hazuri Bagh. Constructed with similar Red sand stones by Pakistan Government. Iqbal died on 21 April 1938 in Lahore at the age of 60. 

Thousands of visitors come to the mausoleum every day to pay their respects to the poet-philosopher. It is said that Mustafa Kemal Atatürk sent earth collected from Maulana Rumi's tomb to be sprinkled on this grave.

Everyday thousands of people visit this Tomb to offer prayer for the Great Man resting beneath those red stones.


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 741862


Now that is a mooch!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 747611
> View attachment 747612
> View attachment 747613
> View attachment 747614
> View attachment 747615
> View attachment 747617
> View attachment 747618
> View attachment 747619
> View attachment 747620
> View attachment 747621
> View attachment 747622


Rescue 1122 is great. Pakistan slowly needs to increase their size and equipment. Also for Police and Ambulance service we eventually should have same number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> Rescue 1122 is great. Pakistan slowly needs to increase their size and equipment. Also for Police and Ambulance service we eventually should have same number.



I agree with you, but more than equipment, there needs to be increased focus on community training and awareness building. Rescue 1122 already is UN certified as the only INSARAG rated search and rescue team in South Asia. That is no cheap feat!







Furthermore there is already an Air Ambulance parked up in Lahore waiting for PC1 to be compeleted before it can be handed over to 1122 for Lahore's first domestic air ambulance service:






Rescue 1122 have previously provided air med support, but once the PC1 goes through and funding is released, this will be a major breakthrough for Rescue services in Pakistan. 






Equipment wise, Rescue 1122 has some pretty good equipment for their role in emergency response in Pakistan, I am particularly fond of the locally manufactured Hino Pak Fire Engine. In terms of technical rescue, the capacity has improved with time and this is evident by the United Nations certification. 

Rescue 1122 quietly keeps making a difference by saving life, living up to the rescue creed that 'all lives are sacred':

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

DG Pakistan Rangers Punjab Maj Gen Muhammad Aamir Majeed said to the New Passing Out recruits at Pak Rangers Academy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Police, Training course


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Engima Chaudhry

Frontier Constabulary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed attends Passing Out Parade of 29th Recruits Course Frontier Corps (FC), Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Mir Ali, South Waziristan...


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Police


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404423465046745097


----------



## ghazi52

We should ask our kids to follow the examples of real life super heroes. 
Meet the superhero Qaiser Shakeel of ICT_Police who in spite of his fractured arm continued to do his routine duty. 
Prime Minister Imran Khan met him today and appreciated his dedication towards his job.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Police Squad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan Inaugurated Eagle Squad under Islamabad Safe City.

Newly formed “Eagle Squad Unit” will start patrolling in the streets of Islamabad from today onwards. Eagle squad is for all the urban, rural & sectoral areas.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Metal 0-1

RescueRanger said:


>


Interesting training facility they got there. I believe this can be useful for Military and Law Enforcement training for Urban Warfare.

There is a Guardian Training Facility in USA where there is a small town. It has residential and commercial blocks, roads mock warehouses, factories, subway tunnels, wrecked cars etc. Various EMT, LE and Military unit go there for training.

https://guardiancenters.com

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Metal 0-1 said:


> Interesting training facility they got there. I believe this can be useful for Military and Law Enforcement training for Urban Warfare.
> 
> There is a Guardian Training Facility in USA where there is a small town. It has residential and commercial blocks, roads mock warehouses, factories, subway tunnels, wrecked cars etc. Various EMT, LE and Military unit go there for training.
> 
> https://guardiancenters.com


NCTC Pabbi exists for this sole reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Metal 0-1 said:


> Interesting training facility they got there. I believe this can be useful for Military and Law Enforcement training for Urban Warfare.
> 
> There is a Guardian Training Facility in USA where there is a small town. It has residential and commercial blocks, roads mock warehouses, factories, subway tunnels, wrecked cars etc. Various EMT, LE and Military unit go there for training.
> 
> https://guardiancenters.com



There are three facilities in Pakistan for urban warfare. I enjoyed visiting that link, very informative . 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

RescueRanger said:


> There are three facilities in Pakistan for urban warfare. I enjoyed visiting that link, very informative .
> 
> Thank you.


and 2 different ones for ground units storming aircraft , and one specialized naval one with a ground based ship mockup for ship cqb ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

farooqbhai007 said:


> and 2 different ones for ground units storming aircraft , and one specialized naval one with a ground based ship mockup for ship cqb ops



I think we all get the picture and can agree that we have the facilities to do this sort of activity, lets focus on sharing photos on this thread please and keep discussions for other threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Anyone know what the first armoured vehicle in this vid is , which is followed by a Maxx Pro mrap. 
Have seen this particular vehicle in use with PAF units before as well but couldnt make out what it was. HIT or cavalier or Pak Armoring dont make this.








immortals__ on TikTok


#pakistanarmy #pakarmy #pakistan #tiktokpakistan #JumanjiChallenge #for #foryou #foryourpage #foruyou #foru #loved #army #zindabad




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Path-Finder

farooqbhai007 said:


> Anyone know what the first armoured vehicle in this vid is , which is followed by a Maxx Pro mrap.
> Have seen this particular vehicle in use with PAF units before as well but couldnt make out what it was. HIT or cavalier or Pak Armoring dont make this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immortals__ on TikTok
> 
> 
> #pakistanarmy #pakarmy #pakistan #tiktokpakistan #JumanjiChallenge #for #foryou #foryourpage #foruyou #foru #loved #army #zindabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiktok.com


Our Hazrat @Zarvan will know for sure. Muffakir daso ji


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

*Sindh Rangers#*
_By Asim Effendi_

"Director-General Sindh Rangers Major General Iftikhar Hassan Chaudhary while criticising the international media on Monday said that Pakistan was not as bad as it is shown by the foreign media", While speaking at Dow University in an event to mark the International Day Against Drug Abuse, as reported by Daily News.

The paramilitary rangers have played a pivotal role in restoration of peace in Karachi and I have personal affiliation with the force having being founded by my uncle Brig. Hissam uddin el Effendi as purely civilian force something like Indian Border Security Force BSF. 

I also had the honour of having long operational association with both Sindh Police and Rangers having played my humble role once in service of the country and countrymen as part of the family tradition, during Karachi's worst period of unrest (1990 - 1996) . Long Live Pakistan And its institutions whose image sadly is tarnished than built and protected by her citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Police, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

CTD Balochistan personnel .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI (APP): A passing out ceremony of more than 300 ladies constables was held here on Thursday at Police Training College Sihala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 761434
> 
> View attachment 761435
> 
> View attachment 761436


Police officer on the left is a typical pakistani policeman. Shoulders dropped, stomach bulding out, a bord depressed look on his face, just no enthusiasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Tarffic Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

RESCUE 1122

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## HRK

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 765175


Is there anyone who could identify the trolling of permenant nature ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Moon

HRK said:


> Is there anyone who could identify the trolling of permenant nature ...


Cheen-o-Arab Humara, Hindustan Humara
Muslim Hain Hum, Watan Hai Sara Jahan Humara

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Metal 0-1

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 763153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 763154


Nice Grip and stance. 

Keep it up they will train FBI's HRT in near fututre.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Metal 0-1 said:


> Nice Grip and stance.
> 
> Keep it up they will train FBI's HRT in near fututre.


Cheeky hehe 😉


----------



## Metal 0-1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Cheeky hehe 😉


Always have been

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ANF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police at M-15


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police M-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 771379
> 
> View attachment 771380
> 
> View attachment 771381
> 
> View attachment 771382
> 
> @PanzerKiel


AK 103 for LEAs but sad no picatinny rails for scopes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Great Janjua said:


> AK 103 for LEAs but sad no picatinny rails for scopes


Bro are these really AK 103's they just look like AK 47's painted black and another stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Sifar zero said:


> Bro are these really AK 103's they just look like AK 47's painted black and another stock.


Yes ak103 but configured to our needs but no picatinny rails as far as I've seen,Basic AK 103 with a skeleton stock with added cheek pads. For our LEAs

Just to add AK 103 is basically an AK 47 but with polymer furniture and option of your favourite but stock.And chrome lined barrels.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Great Janjua said:


> Yes ak103 but configured to our needs but no picatinny rails as far as I've seen,Basic AK 103 with a skeleton stock with added cheek pads. For our LEAs
> 
> Just to add AK 103 is basically an AK 47 but with polymer furniture and option of your favourite but stock.And chrome lined barrels.


İ don't think those are AK103s


----------



## Great Janjua

Ahmet Pasha said:


> İ don't think those are AK103s


AK 103 for sure seen a couple in hands of FC Balochistan as well


----------



## Sifar zero

Great Janjua said:


> AK 103 for sure seen a couple in hands of FC Balochistan as well


Where can you post the pics?


----------



## Great Janjua

FC Balochistan is improving but not quickly and still the same shabby indoctrination going,But gear has been slightly improving.In addition although I hate to tell you guys I saw a regular army fellow wearing a ww2 American styled green helmet on Chaman border.Shattered my heart to say the least.


Sifar zero said:


> Where can you post the pics?


Sorry for bad angle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Great Janjua said:


> FC Balochistan is improving but not quickly and still the same shabby indoctrination going,But gear has been slightly improving.In addition although I hate to tell you guys I saw a regular army fellow wearing a ww2 American styled green helmet on Chaman border.Shattered my heart to say the least.
> 
> Sorry for bad angle


Can you post the original source?


----------



## Great Janjua

Sifar zero said:


> Can you post the original source?


Yes I will try to dig it out for u it was on a Saama special Eid show


----------



## iLION12345_1

Great Janjua said:


> AK 103 for LEAs but sad no picatinny rails for scopes





Great Janjua said:


> Yes I will try to dig it out for u it was on a Saama special Eid show


Neither of those are AK-103s. Just Semi-modernized older stuff.
Stock is wrong, magazine in the first photo is old metal mags, too hard to tell in second one. No muzzle device. No rails. 

The ones Pakistan ordered are AK103M with rails. Some have been in FC and army hands yes, but neither of those are AK103s.



Sifar zero said:


> Where can you post the pics?


----------



## Great Janjua

Just a thought. Seeing the recent military evacuation in Afghanistan I had a thought, Where we create an specialist Regiment tasked with specialization of high level protection of countrymen and women across the globe.


And even in case of war/national emergency can be used to assist the special forces in any theatre. offensive raids, demolitions, reconnaissance, search and rescue, counterterrorism. And specialised Air borne ops.


So we start of by taking the best of the best from the country's Paramilitary special forces and other LEAs Special Wings,We can add marines to that list,And maybe Individuals from LCB Battalion as well.

Then we train these men further in all environments be it from the Himalayas, Kpks Hindu Kush,The Scorching deserts Of Sindh And South Punjab, To the vast Barren mountains of Balochistan,Lastly the Sun Kissed Arabian Sea.


We make these guys more rough and tough/Able for their future missions.So we can station these men inside our embassies abroad and in friendly countries or just like I previously said, if we need to evacuate people abroad and for their protection this unit could come in handy,And In providing perimeter defense to landing aircraft and securing key sites for civil/Military aircrafts. Lastly establishing communication lines for said aircraft if need arises.


However they will still be under Interior Ministry for weapons procurement.But Under Army for all its operations be it inside or outside.

Taking about equipment nothing fancy what these guys will be (In my dreams) simple yet effective let's say armed with modified ak103 with extendable/collapsible butt stock picatinny rails with good optics,No iron sight business.Lightweight machine guns, Simple and lightweight body armour yet effective.Ballistic helmets,Knee and elbow pads,Combat boots,And tactical gloves.


However since we are piss poor transportation aircraft for these men are a difficult pill to swallow.But since it's imaginary play we say the Ministry of Interior purchases CN235 aircrafts for this unit,To meet their operational needs we can add a couple of MRAPS too. For helis we could join the Turks with their Gokbey program and produce them in house for this unit and the whole army in general.

That's it really. the transportation aircrafts will be maintained and operated by Pakistan Army Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New 1122 district headquarter inaugurated in Abbottabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

ghazi52 said:


> WE WILL FIGHT FOR ALLAH & PAKISTAN
> 
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 735551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 735552




Defending Pakistan should Purely for Allah swt sake


----------



## bananarepublic

Great Janjua said:


> AK 103 for LEAs but sad no picatinny rails for scopes





Sifar zero said:


> Bro are these really AK 103's they just look like AK 47's painted black and another stock.


You can easily identify AK-103 with their 90° Gas block 
AK-103





Vs
AKM




Thats the most easiest and reliable indicator to identify which is which. 
Those are not AK-103, rather AKM with some furniture on to make it a bit more futuristic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

These women are the Pride of Pakistan & Balochistan Levies Forces 

Pakistan providing equal opportunities to women

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

its time time to make 5.56 mainstream for the reason that its easier for Women in law enforcement to use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NA71

I dont know where to post ....but it is worth reading

*US chinook Helicopters hovering over , North Nazimabad. **#Karachi** -at 6:28 PM, three Chinoks were apparently flying low towards Masroor AB.




*


----------



## iLION12345_1

NA71 said:


> I dont know where to post ....but it is worth reading
> 
> *US chinook Helicopters hovering over , North Nazimabad. **#Karachi** -at 6:28 PM, three Chinoks were apparently flying low towards Masroor AB.
> 
> View attachment 775077
> *
> View attachment 775078


US troops exiting, these already went to Oman. They stopped over in Karachi for fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Police


----------



## Great Janjua

Anyone got pics of the new FC Balochistan camo.Ive searched all over the place but to no avail.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s Helena Iqbal Saeed, an additional inspector general, has been appointed as the first-ever Pakistani woman UN Police Commissioner in the Sudanese capital, Khartoum.

Helena, who belongs to a Christian Community from Balochistan, made headlines in Pakistani media a few years ago when she became the 1st ever woman to be promoted as AIG Police in the history of the Pakistan Police.

Well done Miss Helena Iqbal.
Photo credit: 24 News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Great Janjua said:


> Anyone got pics of the new FC Balochistan camo.Ive searched all over the place but to no avail.


FC Baluchistan hasn't adopted any new camo


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police started soft patrolling on 91 Km Lahore Sialkot Motorway SLM * M-11*. Motorway Police is serving 4312 km CPEC road network.


----------



## khanasifm

Based on last IG incident they need to adopt proper training and procedure of how to handle traffic stops like western police 👮‍♀️ to avoid such incidents


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444266396398014467

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Police induct new version of prison vans*





https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/our-staff-reporter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466071994886246400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Syed Asif Hussain appointed DG Rangers Punjab*

By International Pakistan
December 3, 2021








LAHORE – Major General Syed Asif Hussain has been appointed as Director General (DG) Rangers Punjab in a recent reshuffling. 

Maj Gen Hussain has replaced Maj Gen Muhammad Aamir Majeed as DG Rangers Punjab.
According to the notification, Maj Gen Kamal Anwar has been posted as IG Frontier Corps Balochistan Turbat, while Maj Gen Muhammad Munir Afsar has been appointed as Inspector General of Frontier Corps IG FC Khyber Pakhtunkhwa DI Khan.

Last month, the newly appointed DG Rangers Punjab called on Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar.

During their meeting, CM Buzdar congratulated Maj Gen Hussainon assuming his new role and wished him luck for carrying out his responsibilities.

The provincial chief minister also appreciated the efforts of the officers of Rangers for protecting the country’s borders and maintaining peace in the country.

“We are proud of our Ranger. They are not just the saviours of our borders, but their role in maintaining peace is exemplary too,” said CM Buzdar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Traffic Police on Duty Karachi in 1950's:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A group photo of Police officers at Dera Ghazi Khan.
Date: 1924

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has launched a special squad called “Ababeel squad” to curb street crimes and maintain peace in the city.

Initially, the squad consists of 200 motorcycles and 800 trained police personnel who will patrol the city streets round the clock. Dressed in special uniform, the Ababeel Squad will be equipped with wireless communication, body cameras, drone cameras and other state-of-the-art equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*GO Petroleum (fuel providers on Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5*, two fully equipped AMBULANCES(cost 16.2 million) with drivers and medical staff have been placed on the disposal of Motorway Police for M-5 to be used in case of any untoward situation/ emergency 24/7 for the service of the commuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Insha Allah, the M-14 Motorway Hikla York Dera Ismail Khan is going to be inaugurated from tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487071615582195712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has spread KP Rescue 1122 to all districts of the province, in the next phase, it is being spread to all Tehsils.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

B.K.N said:


> CM Punjab Pervez Elahi started rescue 1122 Kp copied Punjab under PTI kpk 1122 recruits were trained in Punjab. Pmlq era was the golden era of Punjab


I wish they come back and replace PMLN @Team. Moonis Elahi


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492113820730470400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samurai_assassin

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492113820730470400


Are they doing the same with the paramilitary forces across Balochestan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Samurai_assassin said:


> Are they doing the same with the paramilitary forces across Balochestan?



All levies forces should be trained and paid on the level as FC recruits, and then they can start their real duty!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Samurai_assassin said:


> Are they doing the same with the paramilitary forces across Balochestan?


What do you mean by para military ? FC and Rangers are also para military ?


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Zarvan said:


> What do you mean by para military ? FC and Rangers are also para military ?


Since I was replying to the comment about levies and kasadar forces of former Fata my comment was about them in Balochestan.


----------



## ghazi52

...
Tourist Police Patrol Mobiles deployed on KKH in Diamer, Gilgit Nagar, Hunza and Juglote Skardu Road Gilgit Baltistan, at every 13-15 Kilometers.


























....





..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...........





Pakistan Navy and Anti-Narcotics Force (ANF) seized approximately 1000 Kgs drugs at North Arabian Sea. ...

.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 823694
> 
> View attachment 823695
> 
> View attachment 823696



Purely trained and equipped.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Inception-06 said:


> Purely trained and equipped.


Lol they are police not army, rangers, FC 

In ideal situation- they should just have a pistol (although since we are not in an ideal situation so..)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Slightly concerning how some of them are holding their rifles. Demonstrates they are poorly trained in safety measures when handling firearms.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Merge the damn FC and Rangers into the National guard. And Raise a special wing from the latter. It will end headaches, improve the efficiency of the force. 

Yeh kia hazaar type ke units ino ne bana diye hain effective to hain ni bas hawa mein mutar karne wali baat hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........
Inauguration Ceremony of Sheikha Fatima Bint Mubarak Girls Cadet College held at Turbat, This is a huge achievement for women’s education in Balochistan ‘It has always been a priority for us to provide equal education for girls in Balochistan’



















.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC patrolling....................





......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

"Steel core" FC Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Punjab police uniform is just torment. The old uniform was better at least people took them seriously.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Great Janjua said:


> Punjab police uniform is just torment. The old uniform was better at least people took them seriously.


Oh c'mon I am a fan of the new uniforms, I think they're good
Best is Islamabad police ofcourse


----------



## Maula Jatt

These designs were considered 





Sindh police also changing uniform 












Sindh police to get new uniforms


KARACHI: The Sindh police have decided to introduce new uniforms for their personnel to improve the perception of ...



www.dawn.com


----------



## Great Janjua

Sainthood 101 said:


> These designs were considered
> View attachment 833795
> 
> 
> Sindh police also changing uniform
> View attachment 833796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sindh police to get new uniforms
> 
> 
> KARACHI: The Sindh police have decided to introduce new uniforms for their personnel to improve the perception of ...
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


Police uniform should be universal across Pakistan having it change past provincial borders will be confusing, ridiculous, expensive and frankly stupid.

The old uniform was the best it contained the fear factor and was quite tough against wear and tear.

The new uniform after being run through 2 months of wash and wear looks like some chaprasis gutter.
cleaning kit.

there was no need to change the uniform in the first place the police got jealous because all the paramilitary forces were changing theirs.


----------



## syed_yusuf

Great Janjua said:


> Police uniform should be universal across Pakistan having it change past provincial borders will be confusing, ridiculous, expensive and frankly stupid.
> 
> The old uniform was the best it contained the fear factor and was quite tough against wear and tear.
> 
> The new uniform after being run through 2 months of wash and wear looks like some chaprasis gutter.
> cleaning kit.
> 
> there was no need to change the uniform in the first place the police got jealous because all the paramilitary forces were changing theirs.


I agree, not sure why they have to change the uniform


----------



## prop558

Sainthood 101 said:


> These designs were considered
> View attachment 833795
> 
> 
> Sindh police also changing uniform
> View attachment 833796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sindh police to get new uniforms
> 
> 
> KARACHI: The Sindh police have decided to introduce new uniforms for their personnel to improve the perception of ...
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com




Rather than changing Uniform, they should improve the RECRYUITMENT PROCESS of Police Officers.... A body like PPS (Pakistan Police Services) should be established and made an independent body like ISSB ..... De-politicization of Police is very important....


----------



## ghazi52

Murree Tourism Police...
The Punjab Police have launched the Murree Tourism Police in the mountainside town and the first batch of 150 trained officers has started serving the visitors from yesterday. 

Reports in the local media said Rawalpindi RPO Ashfaq Ahmed Khan and CPO Omer Saeed Malik inaugurated the Murree Tourism Police at Lower Topa. Officials maintained that the first-of-its-kind force was introduced for the protection of locals and tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Rangers, Sindh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Sainthood 101 said:


> Oh c'mon I am a fan of the new uniforms, I think they're good
> Best is Islamabad police ofcourse
> View attachment 833791









Joking aside - its an awful uniform and those who wear it - hate it- the material is very poor and it’s colour fast - so loses its colour after a few warm washes.

The collars on the shits have cardboard instead of bukram which chafes the necks of the sepoys who wear it in hot weather and it just look awful.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 845600
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside - its an awful uniform and those who wear it - hate it- the material is very poor and it’s colour fast - so loses its colour after a few warm washes.
> 
> The collars on the shits have cardboard instead of bukram which chafes the necks of the sepoys who wear it in hot weather and it just look awful.



Hey, atleast Mian Mansha liked it.

Idk how braind dead do you have to be to come up with this monstrosity.

How hard can it be to come up with a light blue uniform, with air breathing cargo pants as trousers and a t shirt or similar top?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police..


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.,

FC Balochistan held a Passing Out Parade for the 2nd Batch of Lady Soldiers at Sibi Scouts.

IGFC Balochistan (North) Major General Yousaf Majoka was the chief guest.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
6 Jun, 2022






NEW YORK – A group of 22 Pakistani women police officers attended a conference on high level police training in Dallas, Texas. 

This group of women police officers includes middle and senior level police officers. Pakistani female police officers visiting the United States to attended the annual conference on crimes against women in Dallas from May 23 to May 27, 2022.


----------



## RescueRanger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543123180235235329


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

RescueRanger said:


> View attachment 866325
> 
> View attachment 866314
> View attachment 866311
> 
> View attachment 866312
> 
> View attachment 866313
> 
> View attachment 866315
> 
> View attachment 866317
> 
> 
> View attachment 866318
> 
> View attachment 866319
> 
> View attachment 866320
> 
> View attachment 866322
> 
> View attachment 866323
> 
> View attachment 866326
> 
> View attachment 866327
> 
> View attachment 866328
> 
> View attachment 866330
> 
> View attachment 866331


One of the few universally liked institutions of Pakistan, god bless em

You know the operational range of rescue 112 in Pakistan district wise?, how many provinces have rescue 112 services?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Maula Jatt said:


> One of the few universally liked institutions of Pakistan, god bless em
> 
> You know the operational range of rescue 112 in Pakistan district wise?, how many provinces have rescue 112 services?


Rescue 1122 now operates in all provinces including a limited service along in Balochistan under the MERC Scheme:















Rescue 1122 now also have 2 Mi-17's on lease, one from Govt of Punjab and other from Pak Army:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## RescueRanger




----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

To what extent is the whole Elite force section of Punjab Police still intact I heard they were going through weapons handling training from French trainers.

Have they improved weapons equipment or training? @RescueRanger


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563797124973793283



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562870433560506370




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562787595008221184




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561990642288443399




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561979049496289280





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560593938909515777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CLUMSY

Our police needs much better equipment and the knowhow on how to use it. A lot of stuff they use is outdated unfortunately. Police needs a higher budget. And in my personal opinion, much better uniforms. They look very colonial.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

0% Confidence in Police in Pakistan

0% Confidence in Customs 

Rangers ~ can't say much they did clean up Karachi in Operation but appear inefficient require large amount of presence to be impactful 

KPK police has gone thru some modernization however country deserves a highly efficient Police force which is not busy locking up own citizens or political reason

Unsure about rescue, operation force they have never been scrutinized 
Many parts of city the task is done by volunteer or charity foundation like Edhi or others 

There is never a study done how many Police Officers or Support workers assigned to ser per person in Pakistan as most are doing duty protecting VIP protocols


The police institutes need to be validated from outside, by Human Right watch, so they can suggest improvements in Moral Behavior of Police, the condition of Prisons and various odd laws which allow bogus trials also need to be changed


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
DIR UPPER , KPK 
To deal with any emergency, Joint Mock Rehearsal conducted by Dir Police, Elite Force and Frontier Corps & Rescue 1122 at Lowari Tunnel etc. 
The performance of various forces was tested to thwart a mock terrorist incident in a mock-exercise.


----------



## farooqbhai007

Plate carriers are standardized with some units of FC now. Before this usually only FC officers used to have plate carriers which they likely bought themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608125667148701699



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608727211204386817



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608742310463807488




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610701091464790037



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611969826380972034



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612424264543510535


----------

